#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91506 in Ubuntu "Bookmarks under the 'Places' menu can be too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91507 in Ubuntu "Kopete doesn't honor auto-connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91508 in Ubuntu "[madwifi]  3Com 3CRXJK10075 PCMCIA (Atheros chipset) does not associate with WPA2 or WPA AP's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91509 in Ubuntu "Konqueror crash if one closes parent window before action on "open with" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91510 in Ubuntu "Set a static IP cause network Icon problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91511 in Ubuntu "Set a static IP cause network Icon problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91512 in k3b (main) "Unable to enter setup k3b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91513 in libgphoto2 (main) "kodak cx6200 stop working with today backport to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91514 in teapop (universe) "Please merge teapop 0.3.7-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91515 in nautilus (main) "ctrl-z makes Nautilus exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91517 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91518 in keepassx (universe) "Cant start the app due to: Floating point exception (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91516 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythtv Keep Crashing Randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91519 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes sometime's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91521 in apport (main) "apport should display upload progress rather than bouncing progress bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91520 in gnome-desktop (main) "[apport]  gnome-about crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91523 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91525 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91524 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91526 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91527 in Ubuntu "Cannot acess WXP on dual boot system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91528 in xfdesktop (universe) "XFDesktop crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91530 in firefox (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91531 in Ubuntu "Synaptic or DistroUpgrade: Restart Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91532 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91533 in migration-assistant (main) "feisty install crashes on migration step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91534 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91535 in gthumb (main) "gthumb tool bar width incorrect in full screen mode with dual screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91536 in Ubuntu "System freezes on KDE startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91537 in xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (multiverse) "xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17 uninstallable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91538 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV enabling screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91539 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91540 in synergy (universe) "Timeout issue with edgy as server and feisty as client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91541 in gnome-panel (main) "source package without shutdown (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91543 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91542 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91544 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yy_switch_to_buffer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91545 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91546 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91547 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91548 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape shows entity referene in tooltops." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91549 in Ubuntu "kubuntu bottom of settings window off screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91549
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91551 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects do not work on IGP340M; Bad Radeon driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91552 in amarok (main) "Crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91553 in linux-meta (main) "cpuinfo_max_freq is (really) wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91554 in parted (main) "[Feisty]  parted can't resize ext3 partition created by installer " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91555 in openoffice.org2 (main) "OpenOffice 2.2 crashes when starting it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91556 in Ubuntu "Edgy and Feisty don't work with Leadtek GeForce 8800 GTS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91558 in network-manager (main) "network-manager multiple problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91558
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91561 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Master Mixer not displayed on Intel Corp 82801G" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91559 in prelude-manager (universe) "prelude-manager install script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91560 in firefox (main) "Toyota web site does not render correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91563 in hplip (main) "progam toolbox crashed as soon as i logged in." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91564 in glom (universe) "UVF: glom 1.3.11 -> 1.3.12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91567 in Ubuntu "Hardware Information crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91566 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91568 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  time-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in e_map_point_get_location()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91568
<joumetal> bug 89380 discussion here or in ubuntu-kernel?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89380 in linux-source-2.6.20 "7.04 herd 5 liveCD will not boot" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89380
<joumetal> I have no idea what's difference in vanilla 21-rc3 and ubuntu 20-9. I would like to test some patch.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91570 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91571 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91572 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashes on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91573 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91573
<thekorn> good morning!
<cypher1> hi thekorn
<cypher1> good morning !
<Fujitsu> Hi thekorn, cypher1.
<cypher1> hi Fujitsu
<thekorn> hi cypher1, Fujitsu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91574 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91576 in gnome-applets (main) "Empty wastebasket generates WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window manager warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91577 in evolution (main) "using memos,switch to other application and come back crashes, this is an old bug from previous versions " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91578 in gnucash (universe) "when using gnucash, there is a default icon on the taskbar, in place of the gnucash one..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91581 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.2 spontaneous crash while filling form, Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91582 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.2 spontaneous crash while filling form, Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91583 in apt-listchanges (main) "[apport]  apt-listchanges crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91584 in firefox (main) "Crashed while opening an eBay link in a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91585 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-backup (through keep) fails creating backup on a CIFS share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91587 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91588 in gnumeric (main) "gumeric-gtk suggests gumeric-plugins-extra but is removed by it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91586 in Ubuntu "dual monitor (mergedfb) stopped working after update in 7.04 approx from 27 february" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91589 in sabayon (main) "[apport]  sabayon-apply crashed with TypeError in dprint()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91590 in compiz (main) "AMSN steals focus whilst using compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91591 in xorg (main) "X server crashes on resolution change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91592 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91594 in Ubuntu "Cannot drag & drop in file-roller in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91595 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Window::PreNotify()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91596 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91597 in odontolinux (universe) "[can-not-install]  (sort-of) Prompts in postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91598 in Ubuntu "weather applet crashed on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91599 in pbbuttonsd (main) "reclose the CD tray if a CD is mounted and fight with gnome for eject key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91600 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while dragging a link to a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91601 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sparc t2000 hangs under stress load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91602 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "UVF: telepathy-gabble 0.5.3 -> 0.5.5" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91603 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed when opening default GNOME session (also failsafe) from GDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91604 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91604
<Hobbsee> debian359962
<Hobbsee> debian 359962
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 359962 in kvpnc "kvpnc: Change the desktop file to run as root" [Wishlist,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/359962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91605 in Ubuntu "the management does not work modernizations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91606 in kubuntu-meta (main) "system doesn't boot on motherboard asus crosshair (chipset nvidia nforce 590 sli). "noapic nolapic irqpoll" doesn't help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91607 in postfix-policyd (universe) "postfix-policyd init script doesn't behave" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91608 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "UVF: gossip-telepathy 0.23~svn20070222 -> 0.24~svn20070312" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91609 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91610 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91611 in totem (main) "totem crashes inside firefox (sometimes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91612 in amule (universe) "amule 2.1.3 freezes every time I open it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91615 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "network-manager-openvpn lacking support for pkcs12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91627 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in TagLib::RealMedia::RealMediaFF::~RealMediaFF()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91613 in kid3 (universe) "kid3 depends on libtunepimp3 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91628 in file (main) "magic data for PowerTab files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91637 in evolution (main) "Evolution displays wrong time after new dst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91636 in wine (universe) "Mimetype error: *.exe => the filename indicates "executable", while the contents indicated "DOS/Windows executable"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91640 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91639 in ndesk-dbus (universe) "UVF exception: ndesk-dbus 0.4.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91643 in qpsmtpd (universe) "Merge qpsmtpd 0.32-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91642 in wine (universe) "wine entries are scattered around the menu-system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91644 in espeak (universe) "eSpeak: Please review/upload this package. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91645 in hal (main) "IPW3945 unable to restart after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91646 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_shell_deactivate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91647 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91650 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91651 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91649 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91649
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91652 in xrdb (main) "reported crash on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91654 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91657 in supertux (universe) "[apport]  supertux crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91655 in alsa-utils "Alsa Audiocontrols do not function" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91656 in Ubuntu "Printing Options do not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91659 in Ubuntu "Max selectable screen resolution 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91662 in Ubuntu "in feisty boot crash fsck " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91660 in Ubuntu "AMD 64-bit Dual Core installs Two Ubuntu's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91661 in Ubuntu "Xorg radeon driver is slower in feisty, some gtk-buttons gets scrambled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91663 in graphviz (main) "libgraph.so.2 (graphviz) cannot be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91664 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91665 in mesa (main) "glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark patch dropped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91666 in gimp (main) "When i open a PSD file ...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91666
<CarlFK> #67022
<CarlFK> bug #67022
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67022 in installation-guide "example-preseed.txt is .gz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91667 in Ubuntu "System forders in Trash only under Gnome WM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91667
<dholbach> thekorn: what do you think about switching to urllib2 completely?
<CarlFK> can someone assign that to someone so it gets fixed?
<CarlFK> ok, that sounds dumb.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91668 in pam (main) "Misleading comment in /etc/pam.d/common-password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91669 in Ubuntu "HP Deskjet 400 won't print black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91669
<thekorn> dholbach: i think we should change to urllib2 because it would make things more easy
<pochu> heya!
<thekorn> hey pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91670 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91670
<slacker_nl> hello
<dholbach> thekorn: *nod*
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe we should
<slacker_nl> I have a question, is the bug displayed here http://www.cacti.net/release_notes_0_8_6j.php do you have a fix ready?
<slacker_nl> or is it already reported?
<slacker_nl> i reinstalled cacti and Ubuntu still uses 0.8.6h-3
<thekorn> dholbach: a can have a look at it this evening
<dholbach> thekorn: sounds great
<dholbach> it'd be nice to hear how good it works for everybody
<pochu> hey thekorn dholbach
<dholbach> hey pochu
<thekorn> dholbach: do you know when the next downtime of launchpad will be?
<dholbach> thekorn: best to ask in #launchpad - I don't know of any
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe they have a test host we could use for that *shrug*
<pochu> dholbach, thekorn: <stub> No plans at this stage, and no reasons on the immediate horizon for downtime.
<dholbach> pochu: thanks a lot
<thekorn> pochu: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91672 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "VPN connections overwrite any MTU set on the interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91672
<slacker_nl> nice name for the bot :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91673 in openoffice.org (main) "2.0 Spreadsheet won't open with password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91673
<dholbach> bdmurray: you think we can re-organize the Bug/Responses page a bit?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91675 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnomebaker crashes when trying to burn a dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91676 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91676
<bdmurray> dholbach: sure, what did you have in mind?
<dholbach> bdmurray: move the most likely cases (like dup or old-needsinfo) to the top of it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91674 in Ubuntu "PCI: BIOS Bug while booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91674
<dholbach> bdmurray: apart from that, I'm very happy with it
<bdmurray> dholbach: sounds good
<dholbach> ok nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91677 in xine-lib (main) "libxine-ffmpeg doesn't work well with w32codecs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91678 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91678
<slacker_nl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti/+bug/78453 (i'm willing to help testing)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78453 in cacti "cacti remote injection exploit" [High,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91679 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes with SEGV " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91680 in apport (main) "apport-retrace - typo on error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91681 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "[apport]  gnome-alsamixer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91683 in gaim (main) "gaim si chiude quando qualcuno inizia scrivere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91684 in picard (universe) "[apport]  picard crashed with AssertionError in albumFilesRemoved()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91685 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "edgy eft, ralink rt2500 wireless not connecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91685
<danohuiginn> if a bug is caused by packaging, should I be assigning it to MOTU? (bug #85073)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85073 in gaim-extendedprefs "[feisty]  gaim extendedprefs (you are using gtk-gaim but this plugin requires gtk)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85073
<pochu> danohuiginn: no, but you can tag it as 'packaging'
<danohuiginn> yes, I did that. So I should just leave it now, and wait for somebody else to pick it up?
<CarlFK> in breezy days, and I think dapper too, I could setup a preseed file that would partition the whole disk, no questions asked.  now it keeps prompting me for which disk and other questions.  where is the right place to ask for help?
<pochu> !info gaim-extendedprefs
<CarlFK> (#ubuntu ain't it.  thinking either some forum or mail list
<ubotu> gaim-extendedprefs: extended preferences plugin for the instant messenger gaim. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-4build1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<pochu> !info gaim-extendedprefs feisty
<ubotu> gaim-extendedprefs: extended preferences plugin for the instant messenger gaim. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-5 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91687 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91687
<pochu> danohuiginn: if you look at the last comment (Bug #85073), the problem seems to dissapear when rebuilding
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85073 in gaim-extendedprefs "[feisty]  gaim extendedprefs (you are using gtk-gaim but this plugin requires gtk)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85073
<pochu> danohuiginn: have you tried it?
<danohuiginn> yes, I made that comment
<pochu> danohuiginn: so it works just rebuilding it?
<pochu> danohuiginn: or changing the depends/build-depends?
<danohuiginn> that's right
<danohuiginn> I didn't change anything
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91688 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91689 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in ect_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91689
<pochu> danohuiginn: and did you experienced that problem before rebuilding the package?
<danohuiginn> indeed
<slacker_nl> CarlFK: #linux maybe?
<CarlFK> slacker_nl: well, most people have never even heard of a preseed file...
<danohuiginn> there are some debian build/dependency bugs that might be related (not sure)
<danohuiginn> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=gaim-extendedprefs;dist=unstable
<CarlFK> it is only used for installs, and I am guessing only deb based ones
<CarlFK> i just posted to u-user list - will see what bites
<slacker_nl> CarlFK: http://solaris-x86.org/documents/tutorials/jsrestore.mhtml something like this?
<slacker_nl> look for fmthard
<CarlFK> slacker_nl: apparently you have never heard of preseed either :)
<CarlFK> bug #67022
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67022 in installation-guide "example-preseed.txt is .gz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67022
<CarlFK> it is a file that contains answers to the installer 'questions'
<CarlFK> so the installer actually does the work
<pochu> seaLne: danohuiginn says bug 85073 dissapears when rebuilding the package (without change anything). What's the way to go? Maybe build it again?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85073 in gaim-extendedprefs "[feisty]  gaim extendedprefs (you are using gtk-gaim but this plugin requires gtk)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85073
<pochu> ups
<pochu> seb128: ^
<seb128> pochu: it probably needs a rebuild with current gaim, do an upload with updated revision
<pochu> seb128: updated revision?
<seb128> hum, how to explain that
<seb128> you know what a revision is?
<pochu> seb128: sure :)
<slacker_nl> CarlFK: no, not really :)
<slacker_nl> CarlFK: any documentation on the matter?
<seb128> pochu: you know what an update is? ;)
<pochu> seb128: yep :)
<seb128> pochu: like apt-get source, dch -i, upload
<seb128> upload a new revision ...
<slacker_nl> CarlFK: ./installer < preseed file something like this?
<pochu> seb128: but what should I change? if he says just rebuilding it works fine
<seb128> nothing
<pochu> seb128: ah, ok!
<seb128> "rebuild with new gaim version"
<seb128> the package has probably not be rebuilt since we updated gaim to a new beta version
<pochu> seb128: I thought you could add it to the queue, and rebuild it :)
<pochu> hehe
<seb128> no
<seb128> that's why I said you need a new revision :p
<pochu> seb128: and that was why I didn't understand you ;)
<pochu> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> np ;)
<danohuiginn> thanks seb128!
<danohuiginn> and pochu, for that matter
<seb128> np
<pochu> danohuiginn: np
<sacater> hey pochu :P
<pochu> heya sacater!
<CarlFK> slacker_nl: no.  what happened to the u.com doc links?
<pochu> :)
<pochu> danohuiginn: I'm creating it
<sacater> tis me! teh sacatermeister
<sacater> !
<sacater> :P
<CarlFK> slacker_nl:  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<danohuiginn> pochu: cool
<slacker_nl> CarlFK: thnx
<pochu> danohuiginn: how do I access the extendedprefs from gaim? I would like to test it before upload it
<pochu> danohuiginn: found it, nm :)
<danohuiginn> open up the plugins menu, fill in the checkbox by 'extended preferences'
<danohuiginn> if you can do that without a red warning at the bottom, it's working
<pochu> danohuiginn: yes, I saw it ;)
<pochu> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91690 in pysvn (universe) "feisty python-svn is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91691 in mousepad (main) "mousepad segfault in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91692 in Ubuntu "Machine slows to a crawl during disk access..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91692
<pochu> seb128: can you sponsor me for that upload? (if you have time) :)
<seb128> pochu: sure
<pochu> seb128: ty
<seb128> pochu: where is the source?
<pochu> seb128: in archive.ubuntu.com ;)
<pochu> seb128: do I attach it to the report?
<seb128> hum?
<pochu> I have a debdiff
<seb128> what do I need to sponsor then?
<seb128> ah ok
<pochu> bug 85073
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85073 in gaim-extendedprefs "[feisty]  gaim extendedprefs (you are using gtk-gaim but this plugin requires gtk)" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85073
<seb128> that's what I was asking :p
<pochu> hehe
<seb128> k
<seb128> looking
<pochu> I thought about the .tar.gz :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91693 in gaim (main) "gaim moving icq contacts in groups unauthorizes myself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91693
<seb128> pochu: uploaded
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91694 in cgoban (universe) "No .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91695 in gtkgo (universe) "Missing a .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91695
<pochu> seb128: thanks!
<pochu> danohuiginn: ^
<seb128> np, thank you for the work on that ;)
<pochu> seb128: that wasn't 'work' ;)
<pochu> hehe
<seb128> that's a fixed package though
<seb128> which is useful ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91696 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV doing an apport-unpack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91697 in uligo (universe) "[apport]  uligo.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91698 in network-manager (main) "build dependency missing in 0.6.4-6ubuntu2: recent header files necessary." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91700 in update-manager (main) "update-manager don't update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91701 in Ubuntu "pc doesnt shut down, reboots instead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91699 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "FTBFS with current xorg headers" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91702 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed with NameError (upgrade from Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 to Feisty Fawn)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91702
<dufrp> as this is an adept debugging day, I wish to say that applying my suggested patch on bug #68267 woud help make adept looks like working better
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68267 in xorg "x11-common loop asking 'Please enter an integer between -20 and 19.' at debconf medium or higher" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91703 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  whirlpinch.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91704 in planet (universe) "[apport]  planetplanet crashed with DBAccessError in mode)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91704
<CarlFK> bug #67022
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67022 in installation-guide "example-preseed.txt is .gz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67022
<CarlFK> is just a broken link in the docs.
<CarlFK> is there something it can be assigned to that deals with that kind of thing ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91705 in Ubuntu "ubuntu help crashed when icon was clked on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91705
<slytherin> CarlFK: you should probably add tags to the bug
<CarlFK> how / shere?
<CarlFK> how / where?
<CarlFK> found it
<CarlFK> how do I know what tags?
<slytherin> CarlFK: Yu can add any tags. Try to provide one word that will identify the issue. in your case 'documentation' is the closest I can think.
<slytherin> is anybody having trouble exporting to picasaweb using f-spot?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91706 in xorg (main) "Kubuntu Feisty Herd 5: Logging out from second x-session causes garbled screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91707 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91709 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "[apport]  gimpcons.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91710 in fai-kernels (universe) "Please merge 0.17 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91714 in qbrew (universe) "ingredient update caused crash (intermitent problem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91708 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "Sudoku crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91711 in avidemux (multiverse) "feisty version unstallable (depends on missing libdirectfb-0.9-24)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91713 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfce crashes with a long named icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91715 in katapult (main) "katapult no calcul function anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91717 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91718 in f-spot (main) "[f-spot]  Sync to SVN for picasaweb changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91719 in sysklogd (main) "[apport]  log crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91720 in yelp (main) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91716 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV on first start in fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91721 in Ubuntu "No sound and volume stuck at 100% in mixer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91575 in awstats (main) "AWStats 6.5 has several vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91722 in kdepim (main) "akregator always showing 1 article non read with french translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91723 in openoffice.org (main) "I have this ppt file in powerpoint that cannot be opened." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91724 in amarok (main) "amarok no windows+c shortcut to pause anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91724
<hggdh> folks: bug 91716
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91716 in yelp "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV on first start in fresh install" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91716
<hggdh> I am out of my depth here -- seems to be glibc/yelp/whatever. Since this seems to hit yelp bad, I set with Confirmed/HIGH, but I *think* this would be an upstream bug
<pochu> MagicFab: buenas!
<pochu> MagicFab: can you enter #ubuntu-es-web to talk about a Spanish Ubuntu derivative? :)
<pochu> MagicFab: I think you (ubuntu-co) are working on something similar
<MagicFab> next time invite me in private, not here.
<pochu> MagicFab: ok, will do :)
<bdmurray> pochu: good day
<pochu> heya bdmurray!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91726 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91726
<hggdh> bdmurray: could you please have a look at bug 91716
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91716 in yelp "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV on first start in fresh install" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91716
<hggdh> bdmurry: and tell me what I should do now?
<bdmurray> hggdh: get a crash report with debug symbols maybe?
<bdmurray> pochu: bug 91683
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91683 in gaim "gaim si chiude quando qualcuno inizia scrivere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91683
<hggdh> bdmurray: I got one on AMD64, on the duplicate
<bdmurray> hggdh: people wouldn't necessarily go look at the dup for that so add it to the primary one
<pochu> bdmurray: italianno :)
* pochu loves italian :)
<pochu> looking
<hggdh> bdmurray: roger, will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91729 in revelation (universe) "Revelation crashes when trying to Open with Feisty Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91729
<bdmurray> pochu: I noticed you have been rejecting beryl bugs, which is the right thing.  But I was thinking we should move them to the beryl-core package too.  So we can keep track of how many are coming in.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91727 in wmscope (universe) "wmscope package removes many packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91727
<pochu> bdmurray: yes, some of them might be in beryl-manager
<pochu> I can change them
<bdmurray> pochu: beryl-manager or beryl-core seems fine
<bdmurray> it's just that some of them get submitted with no package
<pochu> bdmurray: I think I have moved all to beryl-core (all that hadn't a package, or hadn't a beryl package)
<pochu> bdmurray: sorry if I haven't done it ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91733 in yelp (main) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91733
<bdmurray> pochu: I'm not sure you missed one or not.  I updated the Bugs/Responses page with moving them too so others will see it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91730 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91731 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91732 in debconf (main) "crash on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91732
<pochu> bdmurray: ok :)
<pochu> bdmurray: done ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91734 in epiphany-extensions (main) "The Epilicious extension is now part of Epiphany, yet it is not built by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91735 in Ubuntu "laptop hp nx 6310 there are no problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91736 in pacman (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  pacman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91738 in kcontrol-kdmtheme (universe) "I cannot use kdmtheme as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91739 in starfighter (universe) "NoDesktopFile: starfighter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91737 in firefox (main) "2 problems, Firefox crash and Firefox closing down when trying to send bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91740 in trackballs (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  trackballs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91741 in trophy (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  trophy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91742 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91743 in libnss-ldap (universe) "restart of nscd via init script is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91745 in labyrinth (universe) "[apport]  labyrinth crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 86503)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91746 in gaim (main) "Gaim not logging accounts in on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91747 in cupsys (main) "lpd printing no longer possible - lpd printers can't be added" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91744 in audacity (universe) "Audacity crashes when exporting 11025 Hz MP3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91748 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91751 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91749 in kubuntu-docs (main) "file confict with ubuntu-docs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91750 in vlc (universe) "vlc crasch when starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91752 in kobodeluxe (universe) "No debug information package available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91753 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91754 in kobodeluxe (universe) "Kobo Deluxe - munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer when turning off music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91756 in gdm (main) "[apport]  gdmgreeter crashed with SIGILL in inflateInit2_()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91757 in python-scipy (universe) "Please merge python-scipy 0.5.2-7 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89914 in yelp (main) "Network transfer" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91758 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91759 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Spreadsheet hangs when opening Excel 2003 file saved as XML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91760 in linux-meta (main) "Problems with DMA on cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91761 in gnome-speech (main) "[apport]  espeak-synthesis-driver crashed with SIGSEGV in strcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91763 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91762 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-preconfigure stalls during installation (of witalian)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91764 in Ubuntu "probleme a la sortie de la mise en veille" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91764
<pochu> bdmurray: ^ ;)
<bdmurray> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91765 in yelp (main) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91765
<hggdh> bdmurray: problem at the end of shutdown
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91766 in firefox "Specific Kurdish characters like U+06CE (ARABIC LETTER YEH WITH SMALL V) are not displayed in contextual forms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91767 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91769 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed when adding xpenguins applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91773 in gnome-terminal (main) "Does not open links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91770 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91776 in Ubuntu "cpu load at 100 % after inactivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91776
<tuppa> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91777 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91778 in mono (main) ""Mono" Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91779 in compiz (main) "Compiz's default top-right hotspot is extremely annoying!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91779
<danohuiginn> if I'm submitting a patch for a bug, should I edit the changelog myself?
<danohuiginn> or leave that for whoever checks and commits it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91780 in compiz (main) "Compiz's corner resize grabbers are difficult to get hold of" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91781 in Ubuntu "rhythmbox doesn't display feed listings for podcasts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91783 in compiz (main) "Compiz's default Human-glass look does not "work" visually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91783
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: leave that for the packager
<danohuiginn> OK. Thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91782 in beagle (main) "Crash claimed - but no other external affect." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91784 in compiz (main) "Compiz's "show desktop" functionality differs to Metacity's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91785 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91786 in compiz (main) "Compiz's Panel shadows show on top of other windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91787 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel run dialogue's "Run" button is misaligned (dup-of: 89421)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91787
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91788 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-add crashed with SIGSEGV in __dynamic_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91791 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91791
<danohuiginn> OK. So now the wiki says "seek out a developer to review your patch"
<danohuiginn> is this the right place to do that?
<danohuiginn> bug #91695
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91695 in gtkgo "Missing a .desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91789 in gaim (main) "prefences window is too small and can't be resized to be bigger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91792 in ubiquity (main) "Some progress messages are inscrutable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91792
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: you'll want to find a developer on ubuntu-devel or kubuntu-devel depending on the package
<danohuiginn> thanks, bdmurray
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91790 in ident2 (universe) "[Merge]  ident2 1.05-1.1ubuntu1" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91793 in ubiquity (main) "Language pack setup downloads package lists unnecessarily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91794 in evolution (main) "Evolution not showing all e-mails in Inbox " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91795 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed -Edgy- No Flash Related" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91797 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty halts while loading OS (dup-of: 84964)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91798 in firefox (main) "Default Ubuntu home page concealed by Firefox welcome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91799 in evolution (main) "Displays scary warning dialog on first startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91800 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91801 in ubiquity (main) "No clear indication that a reboot is in progress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91802 in control-center (main) "Sound Preferences crashed when i click on "Test" under sound events playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91803 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91805 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91804 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when tried to download avi file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91806 in axel (universe) "[apport]  axel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91807 in evolution (main) "evolution per-contact crypto-sign preference" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91808 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feisty upgrade aborted - "could not install 'bsdutils'" (dup-of: 91809)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91810 in trashapplet (main) "Cannot open trash bin, desktop effects sometimes make windows contents not visible." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91810
<pochu> stgraber: around? :)
<pochu> bdmurray: bug 91764 ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91764 in Ubuntu "probleme a la sortie de la mise en veille" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91809 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feisty upgrade aborted - "could not install 'bsdutils'"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91811 in hugin (universe) "enblend missing from fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91811
<danohuiginn> pochu: nice ;)
<danohuiginn> Is there a way of tagging non-english bug reports for translation?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91812 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91812
<pochu> danohuiginn: the way is to ping me, and request me to translate them :D Isn't that, bdmurray? ;)
<pochu> danohuiginn: I'm the official Ubuntu Bugs Translator hehe
<danohuiginn> heh. just you wait; I'll find you one in Bengali or something ;)
<pochu> danohuiginn: that will be funny :)
<pochu> the french/italian/portuguese bugs bdmurray tells me are bored ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91813 in emerald-themes (universe) "Emerald crash in Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91814 in update-manager (main) "libssl0.9.8 config asking me 'which services should be restarted to make them use the new lbraries?'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91815 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound on fresh install of 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91816 in gnome-panel (main) "volume and mixer applets crash on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91817 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91819 in python-defaults (main) "OS froze when I opened a subtitled DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91818 in Ubuntu "gdm won't restart after zapping x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91820 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "irqpoll required on Intel ICH5/SATA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91821 in Ubuntu "Icannot acess any other HDD's " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91821
<yuriy> anybody feel like going through the 17 remaining unconfirmed adept bugs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91822 in gnome-osd (universe) "spelling mistake in gaim messaging, "$buddy is writting a message"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91823 in evolution-exchange (main) "typing in name in the to of an email - busy looking up name in exchange contacts crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91824 in ubiquity (main) "installation crashed while installing kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91824
<pochu> night folks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91826 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91825 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc does not disconnect from VPN (fix available upstream)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91827 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91828 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91828
<dospro> excuse me
<dospro> someone who i can talk to?
<Fujitsu> dospro, regarding what?
<dospro> a bug i may have found
<dospro> well
<dospro> not quite sure
<dospro> but it is a problem i haven't found a real solution, not over google not over IRC neither forums
<dospro> i dont know if you have ever heard about something releated to:
<dospro> "dma_timer_expiry"=0xff
<dospro> it happens in most popular distros at least in my PC
<dospro> any help?
<dospro> anything?
<yuriy> dospro: i don't know the issue you are talking about, but if you think it's a bug and people on the forums agree with you, then file one
<dospro> thats what they have suggested
<dospro> actually one of them sent me here
<dospro> to the bugsquad channel
<yuriy> dospro: do you know how to file a bug? do you know what package the problem is in?
<dospro> not really
<dospro> or at least not yet
<dospro> i started this linux thing some time ago...i still dont know its deepest parts
<dospro> and well, also never made a bug report
<yuriy> dospro: file a bug here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<dospro> the only big thing was programming some linux aplications
<yuriy> provide any information you have, i'm sure people on forums asked you relevant stuff, so put your answers in there
<yuriy> dospro: well, actually first you should search for your bug
<yuriy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<dospro> thanks yuriy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91831 in ubiquity (main) "upgrade from edgy to feisty crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91833 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91834 in Ubuntu "GNOME/UBUNTU Session Hangs frequently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91835 in Ubuntu "Samsung SyncMaster 740N monitor always detects 1024x768 as maximum resolution, when its native resolution is 1280x1024." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91836 in kdemultimedia (main) "feisty, juk has a broken dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91837 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipw2200 dissassociates frequently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91838 in yelp (main) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91839 in Ubuntu "Printer output corrupt on first page in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91841 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91840 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91842 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  pdbbrowse.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91843 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91844 in egroupware (universe) "egroupware wiki inserts massive amounts of excess HTML code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91845 in subversion (main) "debug symbols not found by gdb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91846 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in QComLibrary::createInstanceInternal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91847 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91848 in subversion (main) "segfault when importing libsvn.wc in python 2.4 on feisty/amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91849 in xfce4-terminal (main) "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91850 in Ubuntu "messy desktop effects on Thinkpad R40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91851 in nautilus (main) "nautilus doesnt start after update/upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91852 in drupal (universe) "UVF request: Update to drupal 5.1." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91853 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "extra semicolon breaks compile when -pedantic used, fixed upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91854 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Cannot unmount volume: Cannot remove directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91855 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91856 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "Fail in Start/stop proftpd Service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91860 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91861 in acpi-support (main) "Hibernate will cause data loss on FAT whith dual boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91862 in gtranslator (main) "[feisty]  broken .desktop file in gtranslator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91863 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91864 in update-manager (main) "check-all/uncheck-all reverted in italian localization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91866 in update-manager (main) "add --version option to ease bugreporting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91866
<tuxmaniac> bug 990667
<mvo_> dholbach: do you know if there is a tag for "ask-stupid-questions-in-terminal-window" already? if not, I would like to invent one and document it
<tuxmaniac> 90667
<tuxmaniac> bug 90667
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90667 in rhythmbox "[feisty]  Save playlist dialog - format selection combo is very large" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90667
<mvo_> dholbach: maybe "prompt-in-terminal" or something along these lines?
<tuxmaniac> bug 90663
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90663 in rhythmbox "[feisty]  Add xspf playlist support in rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90663
<dholbach> mvo_: no, but if you add one - can you please add it to  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags ?
<mvo_> dholbach: sure, thats why I asked first :)
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91869 in Ubuntu "Constant NetworkManager crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91867 in initramfs-tools (main) "[PATCH]  allow resume from LUKS encrypted swap partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91868 in casper (main) "Magnifier does not start from accessibility menu due to incorrectly referenced file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91870 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91872 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91873 in eject (main) "eject -T doesn't close the tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91874 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  RFE: Please add pdc202xx_new to .config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91875 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install displays '&' as '&amp;'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91876 in Ubuntu "cdrom device does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91878 in apport (main) "the retracer service could display the backtrace and ask if the user wants to attach it to the bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91879 in Ubuntu "gnome evolution " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91877 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91881 in knetworkmanager (main) "Crashes when trying to access UNENCRYPTED WLAN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91880 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while using Organize Bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91883 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_once()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91882 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[feisty]  gnome-vfs2 2.18.0 breaks some features" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91886 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91887 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu upgrade tool crashes on NameError in file DistUpgradeViewKDE.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91888 in synaptic (main) "No Groups in Filters Window of Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91890 in network-manager (main) "Custom DNS settings lost on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91891 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91892 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91893 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91894 in brltty (main) "Brltty doesn't properly load when attempting to use serial braille display on live CD." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91895 in linux-meta (main) "RTL8111/8168B hangs whole PC (r8169) in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91896 in dir2ogg (universe) "[apport]  dir2ogg crashed with UnboundLocalError in grabMP3Tags()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91897 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91899 in beagle (main) "Beagled Crashes on Shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91900 in Ubuntu "Evolution mail send " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91898 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91901 in gimmie (universe) "menu size and button position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91902 in mysql-connector-java (universe) "[feisty]  libmysql-java connection error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91903 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashes with small partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91904 in Ubuntu "[feisy]  Wireless module rt2570 enumerates from 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91904
<jayteeuk> brb, reboot required.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91906 in rhythmbox (main) "right-click move to trash doesn't work in library-import errors view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91907 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91908 in lsb (main) "[apport]  remove_initd crashed with ValueError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91910 in gnash (universe) "gnash using 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91912 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91915 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91913 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91914 in gnome-icon-theme (main) "[feisty]  Wrong Distributor Logo in gnome-icon-theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91917 in Ubuntu "It should be possible to disable the PC speaker's beep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91919 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash with no reson" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91918 in network-manager (main) "network-manager conflicts with resolvconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91922 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91923 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91921 in Ubuntu "Beryl Crashes when trying to access the internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91921
* mvo_ got the list of unconfirmed/undecided for apt down to 3
* seb128 hugs mvo_, rock on
<dholbach> seb128: he just rejected them :)
<seb128> ;)
<mvo_> down to 0!
<mvo_> i just set them to confirmed and hope someone else will take care for them ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91926 in gimmie (universe) "sometimes 1 column, sometimes 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91926
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91927 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Old doc directories not empty/deleted on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91928 in padevchooser (universe) "[apport]  padevchooser crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91929 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91932 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) Can't start X11 with nvidia driver: linux-restricted-modules don't update to 2.6.20.10.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91933 in mozilla (universe) "mozilla crashes at startup while restoring multi-tab session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91934 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed while watching the tools menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91935 in transcode (multiverse) "transcode cannot be installed in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91938 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91937 in php4-yaz (universe) "[Remove]  Remove php4-yaz from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91939 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with AttributeError in init_proxy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91940 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-10 regression from 2.6.20-9, Macbook Pro no longer boots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91941 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91942 in php4-apd (universe) "[Remove]  Remove php4-apd from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91944 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91945 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91943 in dvdrip (multiverse) "DVDrip crashed with SIGSEV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91946 in gnome-python-desktop (main) "[feisty]  gnome-python-desktop 2.18.0-0ubuntu2 produces empty -dev and -doc packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91947 in dash (main) "dash breaks "system(3)" call, $PPID is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91948 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91949 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice-quickstart dos not start at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91950 in Ubuntu "Moving the windows problems." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91951 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91952 in Ubuntu "Problem with Intel DesktopBoards DQ965GF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91954 in Ubuntu "Some ati users get a black screen and sound, must use the vesa driver to get xorg to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91953 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "jaja j2 rel4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91955 in Ubuntu "somes divx 6 video on vlc have crappy sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91957 in lilo (main) "lilo and feisty initramfs don't play nice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91956 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu upgrade tool (6.10 to 7.04) crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91958 in Ubuntu "Totem browser plugin 2.18.0 not working (totem-mozilla)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91959 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_connection_handle_input()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91960 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in xchat_plugin_deinit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91961 in debian-installer (main) "feisty herd5: no user account, won't install grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91962 in ubiquity (main) "install crashed w/ 75% files copied: disk full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91963 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV when removing a usb hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91964 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "No Option To Save Group Password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91966 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "screen artifacts after resume with i810 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91967 in trashapplet (main) "trash-applet will not open - FEISTY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91968 in Ubuntu "Suspend and Hibernate do not work in HP Pavilion dv5000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91969 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91971 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91970 in slab (universe) "Gnome computer menu throws up error messages especially after trying to select an item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91972 in gaim (main) "Gaim doesn't connect to anything." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91972
<robitaille> humm...just noticed Evolution on Dapper is 1 hour off versus the system clock on my work computer.  I guess  there is a daylight savings time issue somewhere on this computer....
<robitaille> ah...it's a known bug:  bug #91637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91637 in evolution "Evolution displays wrong time after new dst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91637
<robitaille> It's good thing the meeting Evolution reminded me one hour late was not that important :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91973 in vino (main) "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_class_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91973
<bdmurray> robitaille: can you confirm that bug then?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91974 in beagle (main) "Beagle continues to index data while laptop is on battery power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91975 in alsa-modules-i386 (universe) "No sound. There is a card, but alsa can't find it. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91976 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution time zones out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91976
<robitaille> bdmurray:  confirmed...and added link to the gnome bug.  But I haven't set the importance.  It's a relatively annoying problem, but I'm biased :)
<bdmurray> robitaille: heh, okay I'll take of the importance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91978 in update-manager (main) "Downloading and installing packages should be two separate steps" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91979 in Ubuntu "Mouse sluggish after prolonged use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91980 in Ubuntu "network configuration problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91977 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when switching tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91981 in update-manager (main) "updates no longer automatic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91982 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome wont start again after setting transparency background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91983 in cupsys (main) "Can't add printer to Kubuntu herd 5 after cups update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91984 in yelp (main) "[Ubuntu 7.04] [apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91985 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal composite transparency no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91986 in subversion (main) "Upgrade to 1.4.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91987 in rhythmbox (main) "[Feisty]  Need to reboot to import music into rhythmbox." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91987
<rbrunhuber> i reported a bug in launchpad and found it has a duplicate so i added the duplicate and confirmed it. Is this ok. Or must i never confirm my own bugs?
<slytherin> rbrunhuber: sine you have found duplicate make sure that you confirm original bug instead of yours.
<rbrunhuber> slytherin: mine is the original.
<rbrunhuber> slytherin: the actions i put in one sentence are more than 1 week in time.
<slytherin> rbrunhuber: then it is fine. I hope you have added a comment 'marking confirmed as per duplicate bug'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91989 in php4-kadm5 (universe) "[Remove]  Remove php4-kadm5 from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91989
<rbrunhuber> slytherin: Yes i did.
<rbrunhuber> slytherin: thanks.
<slytherin> rbrunhuber: welcome.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91990 in Ubuntu ""udev_db_add_device: unable to create db file" message on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91991 in mousepad (main) "[apport]  mousepad crashed with SIGSEGV - same as 91691?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91992 in Ubuntu "Always having problem to get my sound working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91994 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91995 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91996 in Ubuntu "garbage icon does not launch garbage folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91998 in update-manager (main) "Termination of support should be warned about before the upgrade, not after" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91999 in update-manager (main) "Restart notification appears before upgrade is complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92000 in apport (main) "python: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92002 in Ubuntu "sound not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92001 in restricted-manager (universe) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92003 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92007 in qcad (universe) "Qcad crashes while exporting dxf drawing to png raster graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92009 in language-pack-zh (main) ""LC_ALL=zh_CN.utf8 join --help" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92010 in Ubuntu "nvidia-legacy only offer low resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92005 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sound not working on x60 with 2.6.20-10 in feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92011 in Ubuntu "Networkmanager applet give a wrong broadcast address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92012 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG not working after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92014 in debian-installer (main) "Feisty partitioner sees EIDE drives as SCSI's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92015 in libnss-ldap (universe) "calling getpwuid twice from a cgi script fails in ldap-nss.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92017 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92016 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "false logo repaint when changing "show all file systems"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92018 in firefox (main) "I was trying to install Flash Player 9, but was unable to do so. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92021 in Ubuntu "network crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92023 in hal (main) "Clicked on hardware manager, program crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92024 in briquolo (universe) "Crash of briquolo during game-play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92026 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_window_set_screen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92027 in odontolinux (universe) "Please remove odontolinux from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92028 in xchat (universe) "xchat does not do composite transparency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92029 in apport (main) "apport ignores SIGABRT-generated cores" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92030 in amule (universe) "aMule crashed suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92031 in console-setup (main) "Wrong Latin2 characters on tty1-tty6 consoles." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92032 in network-manager (main) "after resume, networkmanager reprompts for WPA key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92033 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92034 in foomatic-gui (universe) "Printer detection failed w. parallel port printer and USB-parallel port adaptor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92035 in ntp (main) "ntpdate non-working since herd2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92036 in evolution (main) "When clicking on mailto-link in Firefox, Evolution ignores BCC in settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92037 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power Manager reports incorrect times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92038 in djbdns-installer (multiverse) "Wrong init script for djbdns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92039 in network-manager (main) "network-manager 0.6.4-6ubuntu3 breaks my connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92040 in Ubuntu "Very slow resolution when using a router for DNS " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92041 in epiphany-browser (main) "can't add buttons to epiphany's toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92043 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop effects not working properly under Intel Mobile 915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92044 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "new kernels oops while booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92045 in Ubuntu "When I install Edgy my monitor gets unclear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92046 in xchat (universe) "xchat gives crash msg when closed by x-button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92042 in cupsys (main) "cupsys in feisty doesn't put any backends into /usr/lib/cups/backend/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92047 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92048 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92049 in php-pspell (universe) "[Remove]  Remove php-pspell from feisty (obsolete)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92050 in hello "package 'hello' has pot file but not in rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92051 in php4-rrdtool (universe) "[Remove]  Remove php4-rrdtool from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92052 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfrontend crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92054 in banshee (universe) "NDesk.DBus.dll has wrong path in banshee.pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92055 in Ubuntu "updating gdm changes settings, locks out root login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92056 in Ubuntu "Downloaded updates, reloaded system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92053 in ontv (universe) "Packing of terminal in wizard" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92053
<palbarra> quit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92059 in Ubuntu "lphoto won't run after its installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92057 in spplus (universe) "[Remove]  Remove spplus from feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92058 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92061 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92060 in gnome-speech (main) "[apport]  espeak-synthesis-driver crashed with SIGSEGV in strcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92062 in meta-kde (main) "[feisty]  removing .desktop files doesn't update kde menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92064 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu installation crashes on partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92065 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92066 in yelp (main) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92067 in xine-lib (main) "libxine1 causes amarok crash playing mp3 files over smb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92068 in tracker (universe) "tracker - x86-64 crash on loadup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92070 in aptitude (main) "[apport]  aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92069 in desktop-file-utils (main) "Ship 0.12 for Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92071 in software-properties (main) "Adept Manage Repositories, Third-Party Software, Edit, typing in any box crashes the app." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92071
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92072 in mingw32 (universe) "undefined reference to `_getline'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92073 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92073
<wakielo> Hello
<wakielo> I am a xubuntu's user and i would like to help with the test of xubuntu
<wakielo> Can anybody tell me how to do that...?
<pochu> hi wakielo :)
<bdmurray> wakielo: What did you have in mind?
* bdmurray waves at pochu
<wakielo> Hi :)
<pochu> wakielo: sure, there is a xubuntu testing team
<pochu> wakielo: you probably want to talk to j1mc :)
<pochu> though he isn't here ATM
<wakielo> Test the xubuntu and report the bugs, or something that I can help...
<wakielo> :(
<pochu> wakielo: the xubuntu-testers team is for test the ISO images
<wakielo> I joined there, but I don't know how report that...
<pochu> wakielo: to report bugs, just do it ;)
<wakielo> only the iso images?
<pochu> wakielo: the team, yep
<pochu> wakielo: but you can test the whole system yourself
<pochu> and reports all the bugs you find :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92074 in yelp (main) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92074
<bdmurray> wakielo: the best idea to test would be fiesty though
<bdmurray> man I can spell feisty for the life of me
<pochu> bdmurray: hey :)
<bdmurray> s/can/can't/
<bdmurray> Maybe I should submit a bug about my keyboard
<wakielo> Ok, I think maybe I can be useful but I don't know how to do that.
<pochu> bdmurray: or about yourself :p
<pochu> wakielo: you will be really, really useful in the iso testing
<bdmurray> pochu: I couldn't get anybody to confirm that one though. ;)
<pochu> hehe
<wakielo> :)
<wakielo> thanks
<wakielo> So I will back tomorrow, I'm from Spain (its obvius looking my wirtting) and here its a bit late...
<pochu> wakielo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371486
<pochu> wakielo: buenas!
<wakielo> castellano?
<pochu> sure :)
<pochu> digo, si jeje
<wakielo> Joer si lo hubieramos sabido antes jeje
<pochu> wakielo: and you english is really nice
<pochu> s/you/your
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92075 in php4-tclink (universe) "[Remove]  Remove php4-tclink from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92075
<bdmurray> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wakielo> My english teacher didn't say that...
<pochu> wakielo: your teacher should be a little stupid ;)
<bdmurray> !search importance
<ubotu> Found: qa
<bdmurray> !qa
<ubotu> To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<wakielo> jeje
<pochu> bdmurray: nice, did you add it?
<bdmurray> pochu: no, I was just thinking he should know importance
<wakielo> Tomorrow if you are here, we go on with our speaking
<bdmurray> cause I hate having to look it up
<wakielo> Best regards!
<pochu> wakielo: night!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92077 in Ubuntu "kubuntu feisty`s desktop installer doesn`t work correctly with no internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92076 in kubuntu-docs (main) "kubuntu-docs will not upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92076
<bdmurray> Seveas: How can I get registered with ubotu?
<olive> Hello, how to bug report a linux-image on launchpad ?
<bdmurray> olive: what kernel is it with?
<olive> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/linux-image-2.6.20-10-generic
<olive> I have little bug with my wifi key of my dell laptop
<bdmurray> olive: go here then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+filebug
<bdmurray> olive: what is going on?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92080 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance doesn't display proper power levels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92080
<olive> doesn't work any more. but works fine in 2.6.20-9
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92078 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92079 in gaim (main) "[apport-dbgsymb]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in intercept_sent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92079
<olive> thanks for the link
<bdmurray> olive: be sure to included information from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelProblems
<olive> yes, thanks
<olive> I suppose it's a job for ubuntu-kernel-acpi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92081 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92082 in ion3 (universe) "ion3 crashs because of hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92084 in Ubuntu "shutdown hangs: "unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth1 to become free. Usage count =1", ipw3945, Feisty Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92085 in network-manager (main) "Feisty network-manager 0.6.4-6ubuntu3 update killed NIC " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92086 in Ubuntu "Windows Media Files don't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92087 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "not in the menu anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "this does not work with dell 1370" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92091 in Ubuntu "Unsafe device removal warning pops-up after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92092 in Ubuntu "loss of mouse buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92089 in neverball (universe) "bad sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92090 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Dell 640m Wifi Hotkey does not work anymore in 2.6.20-10 but fine in 2.6.20-9 (ubuntu-kernel-acpi)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92093 in adept (main) "Missing filters: repository Type, URL, Distribution and Components" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92094 in kdebase (main) "tray icon clone when clicking on it while starting other application, both with 'place in system tray' option at desktop icon properties (kde panel 3.5.5 - kde 3.5.5 - kubuntu 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92096 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92095 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92098 in neon26 (main) "There is a bug in the kerberos-handling of libneon that prevents svn to connect to repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92099 in Ubuntu "Mounted Drives do not appear in Desktop or "Disk Mounter"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92100 in gtk+1.2 (main) "big fonts on XMMS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92101 in debian-installer (main) "[Feisty]  alternate CD rescue mode reported EIO error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92102 in nautilus-sendto (main) "not enough plugins by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92103 in gnome-network (universe) "NetworkManager doesn't finds my network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92104 in amoeba (multiverse) "[apport]  amoeba crashed with SIGILL in __glXInitialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92105 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crash after using nautilus with smb shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92106 in Ubuntu "location of items on initial Ubuntu boot screen menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92107 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92108 in Ubuntu "terminal crashes for dell latitude " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92109 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed whilst closing with multiple tabs open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92110 in gnome-games (main) "glchess: 3D view doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92111 in bluez-gnome (main) "Bluetooth does not work at all on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92112 in libpath-class-perl (universe) "after upgrading, package still shows as upgradable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92113 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92114 in apport (main) ""Collecting Problem Information" progress window is badly designed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92115 in apport (main) "Cancel button in "Uploading Problem Information" window doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92116 in Ubuntu "No sound after Ubuntu 6.10 installation, hardware not configured, 2nd attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92117 in acpi (main) "/fan dir empty!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92118 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Graphs don't scroll by smoothly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92118
<j1mc> hi all, would it be worthwhile to report a broken dependency issue on a nightly update?
<j1mc> or will the issue just likely be fixed during subsequent updates?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92119 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Network History: Y axis doesn't indicate full scale value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92119
<mdz> j1mc: it depends. check whether it's already reported or fixed, and if not, you should report it
<mdz> it should automatically direct you to report it, and show you potential duplicates
<j1mc> mdz: thanks.  i did a search, and did not find any duplicates.  i tried to install both xfce4-termial and gnome-terminal, and both actually gave me the same error.
<j1mc> i will go ahead and report it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92124 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Fix for broken API calls in Xgl [debdiff] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92125 in network-manager (main) ""Static configuration..." is miscapitalized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92125
<j1mc> mdz: i also checked the listing of potential dupes.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92126 in xubuntu-meta (main) "No choice on LILO after the warming when using xfs file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92127 in eog (main) "SVG icons look blurry when zommed in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92128 in control-center (main) "No option to disable tap-to-click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92129 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92130 in evolution (main) "error loading addressbook from Exchange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92131 in d4x (universe) "[apport]  d4x crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92132 in firefox (main) "Intense JavaScript crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92134 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92135 in python-scipy (universe) "python-scipy install fails due to error in montecarlo.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92136 in Ubuntu "Button in desktop effects dialog does not switch its text between "enable desktop effects" and "disable desktop effects"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92137 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed at 94%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92138 in compiz (main) "enabled effects and screen turned white" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92139 in openldap2.3 (main) "Init script causing unclean DB shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92139
<Fabio__> hi
<Fabio__> OLA
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92140 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_get_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92141 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.20-10-generic is not booting with bcm43xx error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92142 in onboard (main) "Onboard 0.86 won't install / upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92143 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session leaks huge amounts of memory on Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92144 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with AttributeError in get_scrobbler_session()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92145 in bash (main) "bash crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92146 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "gvim crashes opening a .tex file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92147 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92148 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Impress slideshow crashes Impress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92149 in pyzor (universe) "[apport]  pyzor crashed with error in send()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92150 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with error in _communicate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92151 in acpid (main) "DELL Inspiron 8600 no longer resumes in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92152 in pysol (universe) "pysol cannot start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92152
<Kagou> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92153 in compiz (main) "[compiz] maximizing windows makes window decoration to disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92154 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92155 in ndiswrapper (main) "sync with debian's servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92156 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "mjpegtools cannot be installed on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92157 in kubuntu-docs (main) "kubuntu-docs fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92158 in gnupg (main) "Cant open GPG Keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92159 in kvm (universe) "Cannot load kvm and subsequent "oops"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92160 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "gtk-gnutella thinks it's too old to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92161 in f-spot (main) "f-spot-screensaver problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92162 in udev (main) "[feisty]  /dev/disks/by-uuid broken for LVM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92162
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92163 in python-scipy (universe) "dpkg configuration fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92163
<thekorn> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92165 in boinc (universe) "Please sync boinc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92168 in evince (main) "no attachment support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92169 in madwifi-tools (universe) "[Feisty]  Atheros wireless broken by update on 13-03-07" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92166 in ubiquity (main) "biquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 631 RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code 132" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92167 in openssh (main) "there is no 'move' equivalent for scp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92170 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "Fallos warning: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-slick.png" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92171 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound incredibly quiet, alsamixer broken after kernel upgrade " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92171
<Seveas> bdmurray, %register - but why would you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92172 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to io-apic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92173 in Ubuntu "Texlive cannot be install correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92174 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in getroute()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92174
<Kagou> dholbach: i'v commented Bug #86517  . as said you can reject it too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86517 in gimp-dcraw "UVF exception : gimp-dcraw 1.27 -> 1.29" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86517
* dholbach hugs Kagou - sorry
<Kagou> np dholbach  :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92175 in gnome-volume-manager "Option to turn off touch pad when a mouse is attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92175
<Fujitsu> ... what's that doing in g-v-m?
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> More to the point, what is g-v-m doing handling insertion of USB mice?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92176 in Ubuntu "To eliminate file from the usb-disk takes a long time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92177 in upstart (main) "upstart upgrade reboots my machine!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92179 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92180 in vegastrike (universe) "No sound with 0.4.3-5 but with 0.4.3-4ubuntu3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92181 in esvn (universe) "esvn is not compatible with current svn version in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92182 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV when changing interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92183 in workrave (main) "UVF: workrave 1.8.3 -> 1.8.4" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92184 in nautilus (main) ""show hidden files" does not stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92186 in evolution (main) "Evolution on feisty crashes when adding Global Catalog server name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92187 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rhythmdb_evaluate_query()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92188 in firefox (main) "firefox crash : install vlc plugin and try a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92189 in dash (main) "dash does not parse valid POSIX arithmetic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92190 in xrdb (main) "[apport]  xrdb crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92192 in mod-mono (universe) "[SRU]  libapache2-mod-mono uninstallable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92193 in texlive-base (universe) "cannot remove idle packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92191 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashes when using synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92194 in hal (main) "HAL is not built with libsmbios" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92196 in yelp (main) "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV in yelp_window_load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92197 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in QListViewItem::insertItem()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92198 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Enabling keyboard layouts in "KDE control module" breaks Kubuntu's default Alt+Shift behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92199 in gnome-panel (main) "tray icons, for running programs, don't display anymore..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92200 in restricted-manager "use optparse instead of popt (dup-of: 92201)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92201 in restricted-manager (universe) "patch to switch to optparse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92202 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  qc-usb missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92203 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92204 in openoffice.org (main) "No write access via gnome-vfs (sftp), documents opened readonly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92205 in cupsys (main) "Error on cupsys update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92206 in texlive-lang (universe) "texlive language packets cannot be installede" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92207 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  konqueror freezes when closing a tab with a flash animation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92208 in aptoncd (main) "[apport]  aptoncd.py crashed with IOError in compress()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92209 in nautilus (main) "Context menu is the only way to unmount media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92210 in gaim (main) "there is no polish Gadu-Gadu support in gaim (but it was in preview relases)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92212 in xawtv (universe) "[apport]  xawtv crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92213 in sqlfairy (universe) "sqlfairy: sqlt-graph script unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92214 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "would be nice to add .gnu_debuglink when --dbg-package is used" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92215 in update-manager (main) "update-manager - installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92216 in foo2zjs (main) "File in foo2zjs conflicts with mcompress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92217 in sensors-applet (universe) "[apport]  sensors-applet crashed with signal 7 in gtk_tooltips_set_tip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92220 in gnome-session (main) "set order to auto start program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92221 in xfce-mcs-plugins (main) "keyboard layout selection needs extra button press" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92222 in cupsys (main) "cupsd: Child exited with status 2!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92223 in gdm (main) "Desktop logout Crasehd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92224 in gnome-session (main) "[Feisty]  Icon of gnome-session in gnome-system-monitor is too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92225 in openldap2.3 (main) "slapd package missing dependancie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92226 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] "SSH-Server connection" fails in Gnome (Gui)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92228 in Ubuntu "bug report cannot be cleared'/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92229 in Ubuntu "kontact crashes when the link to mail box is clicked in summary page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92229
<bdmurray> Seveas: So I could add some factoids?  "Due to the high volume of abuse/crap people added to the bot, adding factoids is currently limited to registered people who have been granted access."
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92230 in software-properties (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92231 in desktop-effects (main) "unabel to run program as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92231
<Seveas> bdmurray, you can simply attempt to add them and your attempts will be forwarded to #ubuntu-ops where people can add them
<bdmurray> Seveas: okay, I was trying to save some work on someone's part.
<Seveas> bdmurray, /msg ubotu moderators -- if someone in there can vouh for you ask him to add you as editor. I can't do it because I don't know you :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92234 in Ubuntu "realplay install conflicts with helix-player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92211 in cupsys (main) "Cannot print to a Minolta Magicolor 2300w" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92233 in scribus-ng (universe) "[Feisty]  New version 1.3.3.8.dfsg-1 brings dependency to python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92235 in neon24 (main) "[Remove]  Remove neon24 from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92237 in hplip (main) "hpijs driver not working in feisty (worked perfectly in edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92238 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92236 in gnome-media (main) "alsa volume control crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92240 in Ubuntu "synpanic can not work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92241 in gnomebaker (universe) "[apport]  gnomebaker crashed with SIGSEGV in g_boxed_copy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92243 in Ubuntu "invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed. - Fiesty (Herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92244 in cupsys (main) "Cupsys post installation script raises error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92245 in control-center (main) "Gnome theme selector crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92246 in cupsys (main) "Update Failure of cupsys (1.2.8-0ubuntu5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92247 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92248 in evolution (main) "evolution is really annoying when GPG data has a picture in it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92249 in mono (main) "Turned off wired connection to see wireless meter returns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92250 in update-manager (main) "update-manager contains empty NEWS file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92251 in libxft (universe) "[Remove]  Remove libxft (universe) from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92251
<ArponerO> Hi all!
* Hobbsee waves
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92252 in thaifonts-scalable (main) "[Sync Request]  Source: thaifonts-scalable 1:0.4.5-3 / From: debian sid main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92253 in brasero (universe) "Brasero crashes when trying to copy a DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92253
<pochu> hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya pochu!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92254 in cupsys (main) "CUPS update (March 14) fails to install (dup-of: 92205)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92255 in libconfigfile-perl (universe) "[Remove]  Remove libconfigfile-perl from feisty (renamed to libconfig-file-perl)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92256 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92256
<neutraloss> ubugtu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92258 in timezoneconf (universe) "[Remove]  Remove timezoneconf from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92259 in Ubuntu "cupsys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92257 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92260 in cupsys (main) "cupsys cannot be installed/updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92261 in gwrapguile (universe) "[Remove]  Remove gwrapguile from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92262 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92263 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92264 in tilda (universe) "[apport]  tilda crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92264
<pochu> hey coNP!
<coNP> hey pochu
<mjunx> bug 92259
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92259 in Ubuntu "cupsys 1.2.8-0ubuntu5 is uninstallable due to "status 2" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92259
<mjunx> anyone having problems with that?
<bdmurray> mjunx: yeah
<mjunx> or anyone know a way to debug this?
<mjunx> well, should I confirm it? that's another person with the same problem, but we (i.e. I) don't know why
<bdmurray> mjunx: I already confirmed it
<mjunx> ok
<mjunx> hmm, what group do you need to be in to change the importance of bugs?
<bdmurray> !importance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about importance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stgraber> mjunx: QA team
<mjunx> aight
<mjunx> I need to do more bug squad work to join the QA team, right?
<bdmurray> mjunx: you should have a list of at least 5 bugs that you have triaged well
<mjunx> alright
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<bdmurray> and just contact me whenever you think you are ready.  don't worry about waiting for a Hug Day
<stgraber> bdmurray: I've left you a message on IRC about my application for the QA team, it was during last hugday, badly I wasn't here, did you have a look at it anyway ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92266 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "changing settings (like paper size) have no effect in CUPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92268 in libgphoto2 (main) "apt-get install libgphoto2-2 dpkg error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92268
<mjunx> alright, thanks bdmurray
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92265 in Ubuntu "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive is ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92265
<bdmurray> stgraber: I don't recall seeing it.  I could look at it today though.
<stgraber> bdmurray: ok, thank you, I'm stgraber (what a surprise) on launchpad and part of bugsquad for some months. I mainly triaged some Feisty bug and reported some myself.
<bdmurray> okay, if you could setup a list of 5 bugs at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ I'll take a look at it today
<bdmurray> mjunx: a fix for cupsys has been uploaded already
<mjunx> o rly
* mjunx updates
<mjunx> I'll be the judge of that :)
<mjunx> bug 92259
<bdmurray> mjunx: it might take a bit to propogate
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92259 in cupsys "cupsys 1.2.8-0ubuntu5 is uninstallable due to "status 2" error (dup-of: 92205)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92259
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92205 in cupsys "Error on cupsys update" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92205
<mjunx> hmm, that was fast
<mjunx> dammit, internet not working in konqueror...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92269 in lvm10 (universe) "[Remove]  Remove lvm10 from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92269
<mjunx> okay, I'm having an issue with konqueror now
<mjunx> er, kde in general
<yuriy> mjunx: are you running networkmanager or knetworkmanager?
<mjunx> yeah, but it's not enabled for my wireless card
<mjunx> which I have wpasupplicant running for (or just manual config)
<yuriy> mjunx: that's the problem. programs check k-n-m for network status
<mjunx> oh, hrm
<yuriy> mjunx: if you're not using it, exit it and see if things work
<mjunx> oh sweet, that worked, thanks
<stgraber> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10358/ Here it is
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, I'll look at it before the end of my day. It's too bad the urls don't become hyperlinks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92270 in openssh-krb5 (universe) "[Remove]  Remove openssh-krb5 from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92271 in rescue (main) "[Feisty]  Hard drive device node not created in chroot environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92272 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with IOError in save()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92273 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92276 in splashy (universe) "[apport]  splashy crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92275 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92274 in cupsys (main) "/etc/cups/pdftops.conf doesn't exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92277 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalData::XIOErrorHdl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92278 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when visiting this site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92279 in Ubuntu "How do I access 'root' privilages ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92280 in update-manager (main) "In Update manager - E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92281 in yelp (main) "Adept-Updater updated my sources.list from Edgy to Feisty by itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92282 in cupsys (main) "cups upgrade errors out (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92284 in drpython (universe) "[apport]  drpython crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92283 in cupsys (main) "cupsys (1.2.8-0ubuntu5): cupsd: Child exited with status 2! (dup-of: 92205)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92285 in Ubuntu "flgrx drivers unstable!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92286 in kdebase (main) "[feisty]  Character set of CSS files should default to that of the referencing document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92287 in python-central (main) "pyversions.py generates wrong output with version_only option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92288 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  [Edgy]  Ubuntu may eat Hard Drives due to overly-aggressive APM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92289 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92290 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92290
<wolferine> <Seveas> i try to help you, you respond with personal atacks. You get banned. Simple <-- how did I personally attack you?
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*@unaffiliated/wolferine]  by Seveas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92291 in kvm (universe) "modprobe kvm-intel fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92291
<verwilst> hellow
<verwilst> apt seems to ignore noninteractive
<verwilst> which might be a bug?
<verwilst> i'm willing to help out with it, but not sure whether it's actually a bug ;)
<verwilst> well, a bug in apt or a bug in the package
<verwilst> https://launchpad.net/bugs/92265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92265 in Ubuntu "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive is ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92292 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythtv crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication() - current v4l-dvb-experimental branch of mrec's version of v4l2 drivers used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92292
<bdmurray> verwilst: one way to help would be to give steps to reproduce the problem so others can try and replicate it and subsequently confirm it
<verwilst> bdmurray: the command is in the report
<verwilst> executing that one triggers it :)
<bdmurray> verwilst: okay, I think I see it now you are just doing a non-interactive install of that one package?
<ogra> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive works fine with ltsp-build-client ...
<verwilst> yip
<ogra> so it cant be broken
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92294 in Ubuntu "Some games (neverwinter-nights) do start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92294
<verwilst> well, it's only when the config already exists
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92295 in xorg (main) "md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92295
<ogra> same for update.manager i think
<ogra> *update-manager
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92293 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel unresponsive after gimp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92293
<verwilst> i think postfix-policyd is pretty broken in general
<verwilst> i've been trying to make it install unattended for hours now :(
<bdmurray> so it is just that one package then?
<verwilst> don't know about other packages
<verwilst> :$
<bdmurray> verwilst: the bug should be associated with the right package which most likely is apt in this case
<verwilst> yeah, i wasn't sure whether it was apt or postfix-policyd itself :$
<verwilst> also, is it possible to disable dbconfig-common?
<verwilst> i hate it with whole my heart :d
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92297 in gnome-applets (main) "Appointments in Clock 2.16.1 applet 1hr advanced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92297
<verwilst> that's the one that gives me all the trouble
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92298 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92296 in evince (main) "[Feisty]  Low quality of text rendering in Evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92299 in Ubuntu "internet connection will not automatically connect after last update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92300 in Ubuntu "cupsys (1.2.8-0ubuntu5) , configure script problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92300
<pochu> thekorn: around?
<thekorn> pochu: yeah! just give me 5 minutes.
* bdmurray waves at pochu
<pochu> hey bdmurray!
<bdmurray> How are you?
<bddebian> Boo
* bdmurray screams
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92303 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92303
<thekorn> pochu: I'm ready, how can i help you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92304 in Ubuntu "cupsys failed after upgrade - feisty 14/3/2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92304
<pochu> thekorn: nevermind, LP devs said LP was going to be online, but it's just the beta :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92301 in cupsys (main) "[feisty]  Problem with host-url after adding a printer" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92302 in Ubuntu "session parameters lost after latest updates on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92302
<pochu> thekorn: so we can't test the offline feature of bughelper
<thekorn> pochu: ok.
<bdmurray> pochu: couldn't you unplug your network connection or something?
<bdmurray> maybe a hosts entry for launchpad?
<pochu> bdmurray: haha
<bdmurray> the principle would be the same
<pochu> bdmurray: we wanna test the 400 error, 503... and that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92305 in Ubuntu "software update error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92305
<bdmurray> pochu: okay I didn't realize it looked for specific error types
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92306 in Ubuntu "Needed to reconfigure Wireless on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92306
<thekorn> pochu: I want to do some work on bughelper tonight, but i don't know where to start ... :)
<pochu> thekorn: let's see the 0.2 bugs :)
<thekorn> pochu: nice idea, but I think they are to hard for me after a day of work
<pochu> thekorn: even this? https://beta.launchpad.net/bughelper/+bug/84723
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84723 in bughelper "RFE: grep for package version" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<thekorn> pochu: as I understand this bug this might be one of the hardest on our way to 0.2
<thekorn> pochu: grepping version of a package is maby easy, but changing the rules for info files...
<pochu> thekorn: oh, didn't know :)
<pochu> hehe
<thekorn> pochu: i think we should have a new wiki-page like "Roadmap" to get some structure in the work
<pochu> dholbach: ^
<pochu> thekorn: if we don't have it, we can create it :)
<pochu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev
<thekorn> pochu: i mean we have a lot of reports with "it would be nice to have this and that"
<pochu> thekorn: yep, you're right
<thekorn> some are depending on each other
<pochu> some of them are my fault :)
<thekorn> actually my fault!
<pochu> thekorn: oh, I understand what you want in RoadMap :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92307 in Ubuntu "Laptop HP dv6058ea sound card doesn't play correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92307
<pochu> thekorn: Bug #89762 seems finished to me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<bigon> dholbach: are you there?
<dholbach> pochu: I'm quite busy atm - what is it?
<dholbach> hi big
<dholbach> bigon
<bigon> well it's about but 91380 , you assign it to me
<dholbach> bug 91380
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91380 in aiccu "UVF exception: Please sync 20070115-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91380
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> yeah, the motu-uvf team's deed was done
<bigon> I cannot upload it myself
<dholbach> there's a wiki page about the sync process
<bigon> dholbach: nevermind, i'm a little bit tired :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92308 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-10-server can't find root fs  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92309 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-10 ata problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92309
<pochu> thekorn: what do you think about that bug?
<thekorn> pochu: sorry, just trying to dive into world of writing a wiki page...
<thekorn> pochu: yes Bug #89762 is kind of finished
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92310 in deskbar-applet (main) "launchpad-applet fails to install with AttributeError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92310
<pochu> thekorn: ok, ty :)
<pochu> dholbach: if you have a moment, could you take a look at bug 89762? If no, it can wait :)
<pochu> Bug #89762
<dholbach> can I take a look at it tomorrow early?
<dholbach> does that work for you?
<pochu> dholbach: yep, and yep
<pochu> thanks
<dholbach> ok cool - thanks
<pochu> thanks to you ;)
<pochu> busy with beta freeze?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92312 in language-pack-en (main) "laguage-pack-en depends on lanuage-pack-en-base, -base is not installed, but it is." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92313 in coreutils (main) "chroot man page is identical to info page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92311 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when uploading files in gFTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92311
<thekorn> pochu: oh, while reading wiki-pages i got a new idea: we should also have a "--bugnr"-option for ./bughelper
<thekorn> whe someone gets a new bugreport he/she might want to check this special but if it matches any cluefile or so
<TomaszD> hello, how do I file an UVFe ?
<dholbach> TomaszD: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptions
<TomaszD> I want to have gnomad2 2.8.11 in feisty :)
<TomaszD> thanks dholbach
<pochu> TomaszD: also this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<pochu> dholbach: that page doesn't exist ;)
<pochu> thekorn: yeah, that would be useful!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92316 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92316
<TomaszD> oh shoot me, a diffstat and stuff like that? things are way more complicated than in the earlier days
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92315 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed when log out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92314 in Ubuntu "The splash programs fail if videosystem uses DVI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92317 in Ubuntu "dpkg: error processing cupsys " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92318 in Ubuntu "Latest Feisty Upgrade wrote wrong head cylinders to 16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92319 in ubiquity (main) "Installer fails to install GRUB onto onboard SATA controlled hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92320 in libsdl1.2 (main) "undefined symbol: X11_DisableAutoRefresh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92320
<pochu> tbe
<pochu> thekorn: have you already reported it?
<pochu> or are u working on it? :)
* ajmitch looks for a pile of new f-spot bugs
<pochu> good luck ajmitch ;)
<thekorn> oh, sorry just started without reporting, will do soon...
<ajmitch> pochu: well I uploaded a new version, looking to see if people are complaining yet ;)
* pochu has never used f-spot :(
<pochu> what is it for? :p
<pochu> hehe
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> photo library
<thekorn> pochu: done! bug 92322
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92322 in bughelper "adding "--bugnr"-option to ./bughelper" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92322
<pochu> thekorn: :)
<pochu> looking
<pochu> LoL, with a patch! :)
<pochu> thekorn: you rock ;)
<thekorn> pochu: ah, that was easy! Am I right that such "nice to have bugs" get "wishlist"-importance?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92323 in Ubuntu "'bad state' problem on HP nx/nc series laptops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92324 in Ubuntu "Pas de bordure de fenetres sous FEISTY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92325 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed during normal use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92321 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92321
<pochu> thekorn: yeah, wishlist seems reasonably :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92326 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92327 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92328 in gmail-notify (universe) "[apport]  notifier.py crashed with IOError in mail_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92329 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92330 in apt-listchanges (main) "AptListChangesGtk.pyc not recompiled for python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92332 in avidemux (multiverse) "No progress shown on OGM output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92333 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hurestore crashed with AttributeError in updateDeviceLists()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92334 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92335 in debconf (main) "Debconf ask for process priority during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92336 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92337 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) ""End" key goes to beginning of line if only one char" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92339 in cupsys (main) "Unable to load MIME database from '/usr/share/cups/mime:/etc/cups'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92338 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager takes over already used nfsroot interface " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92340 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape does not remember extension settings in "save as" window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92340
<bdmurray> !lastseen pochu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastseen pochu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> bdmurray: ?
<pochu> I didn't know that command ;)
<bdmurray> yeah, neither did ubotu
<bdmurray> !seen pochu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pochu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !pochu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pochu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> :)
<bdmurray> pochu: anyway, I saw you are subscribed to desktop-effects bugs is that right?
<pochu> bdmurray: yes, it is
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> I see it :)
<pochu> bug 92324
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92324 in desktop-effects "Pas de bordure de fenetres sous FEISTY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92324
<pochu> just saw it
<pochu> bdmurray: was it that?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92341 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with IndexError in create_crash_bug_title()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92341
<bdmurray> pochu: Do you know much about compiz then?
<pochu> bdmurray: I think not :(
<pochu> bdmurray: Amaranth does, and maybe tepsipakki
<pochu> bdmurray: anyway, what do you need? :)
<bdmurray> pochu: everything. ;) I just don't have a clear understanding of aiglx, xgl, compiz, beryl, etc . . . .
<pochu> hmm, maybe I can help a little bit :)
<pochu> bdmurray: beryl is a fork of compiz
<pochu> beryl is more inestable, but it has more effects (or that's what I think hehe)
<bdmurray> beryl also seems to have a more user friendly configuration interface right?
<pochu> bdmurray: it has a gui, yep
<pochu> bdmurray: but compiz also has one
<pochu> though it wasn't in the repos
<pochu> !info compiz-manager feisty
<bdmurray> Nor is it where go-compiz.org says it is.
<ubotu> Package compiz-manager does not exist in feisty
<bdmurray> At least it wasn't the last time I checked.
<pochu> bdmurray: I think gandalfn packaged one, maybe it's in revu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92343 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalData::XIOErrorHdl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92344 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::signals::detail::call_notification::call_notification()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92342 in synergy (universe) "synergy on Feisty fails to work correctly as a client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92342
<pochu> bdmurray: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4505
<bdmurray> pochu: neat! thanks, I'll give it a try later then.
<pochu> bdmurray: np ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92345 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.2.0 RC3 - (Kubuntu Feisty Herd 5) crash when paste html text From a Browser." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92345
<pochu> bdmurray: regarding aiglx, xgl, and all that stuff... better ask Amaranth (he is in -motu)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92346 in gnome-network (universe) "Ballon Should not Appear When Connecting to a Wireless Network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92348 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  braid crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92347 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed at Check for packages to delete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92350 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92351 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92354 in qemu (universe) "Mouse hangs in lower-right corner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92352 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92353 in fortune-mod (main) "fortune in the default Ubuntu install contains racist terms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92356 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-typing-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92357 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV in _XIOError()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92355 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92361 in seahorse (universe) "[apport]  seahorse-agent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92362 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92359 in gnome-keyring (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92360 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92358 in Ubuntu "Laptop sound originates from both laptop and headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92364 in notification-daemon (main) "[apport]  notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92365 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92363 in hal (main) "[apport]  hald-runner crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92363
<pochu> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92366 in update-manager (main) "Progress bar stalls when an error is encountered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92366
<thekorn> good night!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92367 in Ubuntu "USB mouse inoperable upon restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92368 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92369 in compiz (main) "compiz problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92370 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects failswith nvidia GeForce Go 7400 and nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92370
<bdmurray> !importance is You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92371 in jokosher (universe) "[apport]  Jokosher crashed with AttributeError in wrapperFunction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92371
<pochu> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<pochu> bdmurray: cool ;)
<pochu> !importance > bdmurray
<bdmurray> hunh, that's interesting
<bdmurray> !importance > keescook
<keescook> :)
<bdmurray> bug 92288
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92288 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  [Edgy]  Ubuntu may eat Hard Drives due to overly-aggressive APM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92373 in mesa (main) "LibGL error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92375 in widelands (universe) "[apport]  widelands crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92372 in iptables (main) "iptables stops Enemy Territory internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92378 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92376 in nsis (universe) "makensis always segfaults (at least on amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92377 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with UserOrQuestionAbortedError in handleDarExceptions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92374 in samba "samba too hard to configure to be used on windows XP network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92379 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects - no window decoration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92380 in briquolo (universe) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_briquolo.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92381 in evolution (main) "Evolution kills email with attachments (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92383 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "WRITE@LBA=288830h failed with SK=7h/ASC=00h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92382 in totem (main) "TOTEM - Help/About " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92382
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-15
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92384 in brasero (universe) "[UVFe]  update to 0.5.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92385 in Ubuntu "rare beryl crash at reloading Xserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92386 in postfix-policyd (universe) "postfix-policyd preseed has no effect on mysql-connect error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92387 in mono (main) "MONO crash after system reported error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92388 in puredata (universe) "[apport]  pd crashed with SIGSEGV in glXMakeCurrentReadSGI()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92390 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Crash when choosing avatar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92391 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92391
<bdmurray> pochu: compiz looks much better, thanks.
<pochu> bdmurray: :)
<pochu> bdmurray: don't you have any foreign bug by hand?
* bdmurray runs to check
<bdmurray> pochu: none obvious but I am a bit behind in the bugs mailing list
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92392 in update-manager (main) "No progress bar in Update Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92393 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-help crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92394 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfrontend crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92395 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in fgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92396 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92397 in glob2 (universe) "Crash when loading Tutorial in Level Editor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92399 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92400 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92400
<pochu> dup?
<pochu> dup!
<pochu> !dup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !duplicate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duplicate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !duplicate > bdmurray
<dsas> hmm, pochu I already duped that bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92401 in sudo (main) "regular user can't start admin application with sudo as specified in sudoers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92402 in webcalendar (universe) "removal: unfixed security vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92402
<bdmurray> speedy
<pochu> dsas: :)
<pochu> bdmurray: what about teaching ubotu about duplicates?
<bdmurray> pochu: what would you have him say?
<pochu> bdmurray: no idea, you are the Lord ;)
<pochu> bdmurray: and even teaching him about foreign languages ;)
<dsas> "pochu, duplicate filed, come and fix"
<pochu> he can say: don't you what language is that? ping pochu xD
<pochu> dsas: if I would know how... ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92403 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Atheros support broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92403
<bdmurray> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pochu> dsas: I'll take a look though, but probably it's a wx bug
<dsas> pochu: People in ubuntu-ops can add new factoids, and the source code is on lp I think.
<lifeless> it is
<pochu> dsas: yep, another wx bug... or maybe a dup?
<dsas> pochu: It probably is a dup, thinking about it there's lots of wx + amule bugs that have been filed I think.
<pochu> dsas: yep
<bdmurray> stgraber: have you tested bug 64927 like Tim was looking for
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64927 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Toshiba Satellite M70-CL3 doesn't resume from suspend to RAM" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92405 in gnome-terminal (main) "[Feisty]  gnome-terminal doesn't always redraw after switching desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92405
<bdmurray> stgraber: I also have a question about your last comment in 88400, so grab me tomorrow morning.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92406 in lyx (universe) "lyx can not save files on feisty on folders nested within the home folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92407 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in infiniteRegion()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92408 in Ubuntu "X11 does not support laptop lcd native resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92409 in xen-meta (universe) "Wrong grub default after installing ubuntu-xen-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92410 in cupsys (main) "Cupsys failed to install correctly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92411 in firefox (main) "firefox crash, may be from mpeg stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92412 in gtkgl2 (universe) "Gnome Chess game can't find 3D libs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92413 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash.. I think it's javascript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92414 in firefox (main) "cpu usage goes to 100% when using firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92416 in openldap2.3 (main) "slapd do not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92417 in Ubuntu "OO Writer crash trying to select scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92418 in gnome-terminal (main) "control+A zooms out in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92419 in ubiquity (main) "install crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92421 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92420 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92422 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel oops on bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92423 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92424 in amsn (universe) "[apport]  amsn crashed with SIGSEGV in Tk_PhotoPutBlock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92425 in acpid (main) "Sets deafult printk level to KERN_EMERG while loading modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92426 in Ubuntu "control alt delete used but crashes ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92427 in Ubuntu "latest update seems to have broken networking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92428 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn update loses access to root admin privelages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92429 in ghex (universe) "Can't edit files using the numeric keypad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92429
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> damn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92430 in xfmedia (universe) "xfmedia crash on filesystem avi playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92431 in sdl-mixer1.2 (main) "Bad sound on SDL games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92432 in bzr (main) "index.html contains mainly broken links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92433 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "The newest splash is quite phallic..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92434 in xserver-xgl (universe) "on starting up ogle beryl crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92436 in network-manager (main) "Password is required twice after laptop sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92437 in bzr-svn (universe) "does not work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92438 in Ubuntu "gdesklets killed after last update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92439 in Ubuntu "Unhelpful "Using specific hotkey driver" message in terminals while upgrading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92440 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92441 in update-manager (main) "update shows 73 available updates but fails to update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92442 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92444 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92445 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Unable to change the user image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92446 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl shuts down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92447 in kde-systemsettings (main) "The accelerator A is used twice in Network Settings DNS Server tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92448 in gftp (main) "Crash while browsing remote folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92449 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92450 in gnumeric (main) "Gnumeric closes on opening a file. (with graph)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92451 in fontconfig (main) "some installed fonts are not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92451
<stgraber> bdmurray: I have just changed my laptop and then no have my toshiba one anymore :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92452 in kdepim (main) "Akregator loses all rss feeds after update [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92453 in Ubuntu "error loading Human theme after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92453
<christof-kr> i'd like to build a package without optimization in order to be able to debug it properly. how would i build such a package? I have no idea where to start from or how to modify it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92454 in gedit (main) "gedit was crashed in hand-out mode printing " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92455 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92455
<dholbach> good morning
<christof-kr> good morning
<dholbach> hi christof-kr
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: I thought about us writing some specs for bughelper that might turn into SoC projects - what do you think?
<thekorn> sounds good!
<christof-kr> is there a standard way to build a package without optimization (in order to be able to debug it properly)? or is it just "hacking" by grepping for -O2 and removing all references?
<thekorn> i discussed with pochu last evining that we should write something like a Roadmap to organize the developing process a litle
<dholbach> christof-kr:   DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="noopt nostrip" fakeroot apt-get source -b <package>
<dholbach> thekorn: sounds like a great idea
<christof-kr> dholbach:  thanks!
<dholbach> thekorn: we should probably wiki-fy all the ideas we have in separate wiki pages, so people can easily comment on them
<dholbach> thekorn: once they turn into pages of good quality we can turn them into specifications and link them on the roadmap
<dholbach> my pet feature would be "get rid of re.<...> statements" ;-)
<thekorn> wiki sounds the right place, we should also add the ideas mentioned in the bugreports
<dholbach> probably, since some bugs (luckily we don't have that many yet) look like "dead material"
<dholbach> a wiki might be a better place to discuss, enhance, ...
<thekorn> we should leave RegEx and change into HTMLParse or something like that
<dholbach> xpath statements :)))
<thekorn> dholbach: what ever, everything is easier that RegEX!
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> i'm glad we all agree on that :)
<thekorn> dholbach: is ther any timeframe for google-SoC?
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> doko and keybuk are the organisers on the Ubuntu end afaik
<dholbach> the sooner we agree on a set of goals, specify them properly and make some of them a requirement for a bughelper SoC project, the better
<dholbach> hey asac
<dholbach> hey mvo
<mvo> hey dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92457 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92457
<thekorn> dholbach: when you have some time, can you have a look at bug 89762. It's about adding a new program called "buginfo" as a direct interface to the "Bug"-class
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<dholbach> thekorn: ok
<thekorn> i have also a patch against the current rev on bughelper.main, will post it
<dholbach> neat-o - I'm just looking into a nother problem, I'll take a look at it asap
<thekorn> dholbach: no problem, dont hurry, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92458 in Ubuntu "wireless lose signal frequently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92459 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player broken after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92459
<giftnudel> Now that there are only 10 strings left (which are easy to fix), would a (German) translator fix bug #60527
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60527 in language-pack-gnome-de "xchat-gnome /me misbehaviour" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60527
<giftnudel> (I even provided the direct links to the wrong strings)
<giftnudel> so I say 5 minutes at most
* thekorn checks the german behaviour of xchat
<giftnudel> it works somehow
<giftnudel> xchat-gnome
<thekorn> giftnudel: aha, sorry i'm using xchat, and it works fine for me
<giftnudel> yeah, it's only xchat gnome
<giftnudel> and only the translations which are still cruft from breezy
<thekorn> giftnudel: I'm wondering why "-%C10-%C11-%O$t$1" is translated into "%C22*%O$t$1" :)
<giftnudel> yes, that is what I mean ... (it was like that in breezy's version and has not been fixed)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92460 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "GNOME disk mounter shows ugly characters (no disk name?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92461 in Ubuntu "IBM Thinkpad R60 does not hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92462 in sound-juicer (main) "mp3 profile does not show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92464 in lftp (main) "lftp 3.4.0 segfaults on "ls .."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92464
<dholbach> thekorn: pushed
<dholbach> thekorn: GOOD WORK
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks alot
<dholbach> thekorn: at some stage I'd like to get rid of 'source package' almost everywhere
<dholbach> it's pretty irksome to type something like    -T totem libxine.xo "some text" -p totem
<dholbach> when it really shouldn't matter
<dholbach> we have a lot of decision based on the source package in the code - at least it feels like that to me
<thekorn> ah, I see
<dholbach> the patch on bug 92322 looks quite good too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92322 in bughelper "adding "--bugnr"-option to ./bughelper" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92322
<dholbach> maybe we can look into making the bug* scripts more concise in 0.2 too
<thekorn> yeah, i think  bug 92322 might be a starting point for getting a mail-client plug-in etc
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92322 in bughelper "adding "--bugnr"-option to ./bughelper" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92322
<dholbach> like getting a result from lp/HTMLOperations putting it into some output class along with some options and then print out whatever was requested
<dholbach> woah - cool idea :)
<dholbach> pushed - gracias :)
<thekorn> dholbach: the BugInfo class is a good point to start to get an output class in HTMLOperation
<dholbach> thekorn: so you'd put it into HTLMOperations?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92465 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92466 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92466
<thekorn> well yeah in HTMLOperations, but as getting this more and more complex we should split this file
<dholbach> I'd prefer the output in some other place
<pochu> seb128: gnome-panel still crash when installing/removing apps, do you want another report? :)
<seb128> pochu: nice joke yeah :p
<dholbach> as it'd requires the commandLine thing, which doesn't feel right in the launchpadBugs package
<huats> dholbach: Hi daniel !
<thekorn> dholbach: ok ,soory i misunderstood you, output should be somewhere else
<dholbach> hey huats
<dholbach> huats: long time no see
<huats> dholbach: long time indeed... I've been so busy...
<dholbach> thekorn: ok - I wasn't sure if I misunderstood :))
<dholbach> huats: you've not been alone with that ;-)
<pochu> seb128: are you still missing a valgrind log?
* dholbach hugs huats
<seb128> pochu: yep
* dholbach hugs pochu, thekorn and seb128 too
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<huats> dholbach: barely time to get around a computer for myself....
<huats> dholbach: I am sure you've been too...
* pochu hugs back dholbach
* huats hugs dholbach
<pochu> dholbach, thekorn: bug 89762 ^_^
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89762 in bughelper "RFE: Number of comments by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89762
<pochu> :D
<pochu> thanks guys!
<dholbach> ROCK :)
<pochu> one less bug for 0.2 ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92468 in Ubuntu "Synaptic "Apply Changes" Window Mis-aligned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92468
* pochu is learning Python to help with Bughelper development :)
<pochu> well, and because I want to learn it :D
<dholbach> rock on, pochu
<giftnudel> python is so much fun
<dholbach> yeah
<giftnudel> I learned it for hubackup ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92467 in Ubuntu "Synaptic "Apply Changes" Window Mis-aligned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92467
<thekorn> pochu: python is easy, just started a month ago :)
<dholbach> thekorn: i'll use your patch on your bug 90654 in .main
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90654 in bughelper "learn to deal with Launchpad being down/inaccessible/timing out" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90654
<dholbach> thekorn: so we see how it works out for us in .main
<pochu> thekorn: you rock ;)
<thekorn> pochu: just open your own branch and start hacking- learning by doing is much better that reading thousand books
<pochu> thekorn: ok, I'll do it :D
<pochu> but first I want wesnoth 1.2.2 in feisty :)
<dholbach> thekorn: hm, it seems you removed the fancy version string of bughelper
<dholbach> thekorn: was there no equivalent in urllib2?
<thekorn> dholbach: i'm using:
<thekorn> +        version = "bughelper/%s (Python-urllib2/%s)" % (utils.find_version_number(),urllib2.__version__)
<thekorn> +        req.add_header('User-agent',version)
<dholbach> oh indeed
<dholbach> sorry, yeah
<pochu> dholbach: if you have a moment, can you take a look at bug 90407? Specially to the meta-package, it's my first one, and I'm not sure everything is fine
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90407 in wesnoth "UVF exception: Wesnoth 1.2 -> 1.2.2" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90407
<dholbach> pochu: i get all the uvf bugs into a mailbox - I'll look into them in a bit
<pochu> dholbach: ok, thanks!
<pochu> do you want me to assign it again to motu-uvf?
<dholbach> yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92470 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager not recognising my WiFi Card?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92471 in Ubuntu "request for inclusion of the mtpaint package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92471
<dholbach> thekorn: i also merged your safe_url patch
<pochu> merge day! :)
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, thanks
<dholbach> thekorn: do you want me to close the bug or ask for comments and testing on it?
<thekorn> we need comments and testing on that
<dholbach> but maybe in other bug reports
<dholbach> i should write a bughelper report anyway
<dholbach> and mention it in there
<thekorn> dholbach: cool!#
<dholbach> i'm just a bit too busy atm
<thekorn> ok, have to leave for lunch now, lots of CeBiT traffic around of Hannover :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92472 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "[apport]  xbindkeys-config crashed with SIGSEGV in middle_get_key()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92473 in bittornado (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_btdownloadgui.bittornado.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92473
<christof-kr> hehe, they told in the radio that the main roads to CeBiT are one-way this morning =)
<giftnudel> christof-kr: they are always like that
<giftnudel> christof-kr: it's amazin, even the highways are one way in the morning and you can only go to the cebit and in the evening one-way back away
<christof-kr> yes, the messeschnellweg
<giftnudel> It always feels bad to drive on the "wrong" side ;)
<christof-kr> i've never been to the cebit yet, though i don't live far away from hannover now
<giftnudel> take the train or strassenbahn or bus or whatever but never the car ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92474 in cups-pdf (universe) "pdf-documents created by cups pdf do not contain text anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92475 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gconf-helper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92475
<christof-kr> feels kind of "brittish" ;)?
<giftnudel> yeah
<christof-kr> i think i'll stay at home right away =)
<giftnudel> actually, it's not that interesting
<giftnudel> you can go "ah" and "oh" and "uh" but that's really all, as you can't take the stuff with you anyway
<christof-kr> and even if you could theoretically buy it there... as a poor student, I couldn't have
<christof-kr> so it would be "ah, oh, uh... d'oh!"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92477 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash uninstallable due to dependency on libgtkhtml3.8-15 (>=3.13.6)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92476 in Ubuntu "Include NEW package: netbeans5.5" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92478 in gnome-power-manager (main) "In Feisty Power Manager cannot control brightness on an sony vaio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92479 in gaim (main) "gaim will crash when closing chat window after using send to" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92481 in eclipse (universe) "[feisty]  eclipse should not have hard-coded dependency on gij" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92482 in Ubuntu "NumLock gets enabled unexpectedly on my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92483 in libnotify (main) "notify-send not working from acpi-scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92483
* pochu searches how to create a branch
<dholbach> bzr branch <branch URL or branch directory> <new directory>
<dholbach> you don't need the "<new directory>" but can add it to change the name to better recognize the difference
<pochu> dholbach: do I need an ssh key?
<pochu> *a
<dholbach> no
<pochu> ah, ok :)
<dholbach> just if you want to publish your branch on LP
<pochu> dholbach: yep, it's for that
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<pochu> looking :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92485 in restricted-manager (universe) "no drivers listed, enable button broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92486 in Ubuntu "[SYNC REQUEST]  libdatrie (0.1.1-4) - debian main sid -> to ubuntu main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92488 in Ubuntu "Lost USB Cable Modem Detection After Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92489 in gnomesword (universe) "[feisty]  unmet dependencies (libgtkhtml3.8-15)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92491 in basket (universe) "basket crashes on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92493 in desktop-effects (main) "scale plugin default corner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92494 in php-imap (universe) "Package name incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92495 in python-distutils-extra (universe) "domain=... does not get respected by intltool-update -> po/untitled.pot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92498 in restricted-manager (universe) "breaks X for ati radeon 330m/340m/350m (rs200 IGP)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92496 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92499 in xalan (universe) "xalan man page document incorrect options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92500 in synaptic (main) ""apply" was greyed out. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92501 in thunar (main) "Thunar crashes when "clear" button is clicked, in bulk-rename mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92502 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92503 in firefox (main) "after install epiphany browser and galeon browser the firefox crash everyday" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92504 in wallpaper-tray (universe) "[apport]  wallpaper-tray crashed with SIGSEGV in f_thumbnail_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92505 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92506 in pcmanfm (universe) "UVF exception: Please sync pcmanfm (0.3.2.2-1) from debian testing or unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92509 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "Edgy (AMD64) Outdated version not runnable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92510 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92511 in Ubuntu "Power outage interups downloads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92512 in qiv (universe) "Qiv crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92513 in easytag (universe) "Easytag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92516 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92514 in vino (main) "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in vino_input_init()" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92517 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_unlock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92517
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92515 in xfe (universe) "Several new x-file-explorer (xfe) upstream versions released (0.99 latest), please package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92515
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> ogra: :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92519 in firefox (main) "Windows Domain Authentication Crashes Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92521 in xfce4-terminal (main) "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in free() while typing a Unicode value (dup-of: 89524)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92521
* dthacker hugs ubugtu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92522 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92523 in banshee (universe) "Banshee craches on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92524 in restricted-manager (universe) "Breaks X when disabling fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92525 in Ubuntu "Laptop problems with acpi and cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92527 in libx11 (main) "[fiesty]  XMoveWindow Function in xlib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92529 in drupal-theme-unconed (universe) "[Remove]  Remove drupal themes for drupal 4.5 from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92530 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash when trying display special svg file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92531 in Ubuntu "Herd 5 Iso Install Disk Partitioning Defective" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92526 in kdepim (main) "KOrganizer Calendar - event notification greys out Email option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92528 in i810switch (universe) "Please patch i810switch to work with i915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92532 in spca5xx (universe) "SPCA561 - Genius VideoCam Express V2 messed up in Kubuntu Feisty Herd5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92533 in Ubuntu "ISO Installer Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92534 in openoffice.org (main) "oowriter quit when mouse move on the picture's "right-click popup menu"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92535 in Ubuntu "camera:// does not mount camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92538 in libgpod (main) "python-gpod should depend on python-eyed3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92539 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  sbackupd crashed with EOFError in upgrade_tdir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92541 in kdegraphics (main) "kooka won't select scan device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92541
<pochu> hi fernando :)
<bdmurray> bug 92511
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92511 in Ubuntu "Power outage interups downloads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92511
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6807256
<asac> bug 89267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89267 in firefox "system was running with high cpu usage as I was doing other things, whilst using firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89267
<bdmurray> asac: I've done a couple of firefox retraces recently but wasn't sure what state to put the bug in after that.
<asac> bdmurray: bdmurray if they are good but have no title (e.g. significant trace elements) set to NeedsInfo with tag mt-needsummary
<asac> crashers are importance high for us
<asac> you can also look for existing MASTER bugs
<bdmurray> asac: okay, I don't recall seeing the mt-needsummary tag in the wiki.
<asac> and if there is one with the same trace (e.g. same title signature)
<asac> mark as dupe
<asac> yes ... its mozilla specific
<asac> mt-needssummary
<bdmurray> How do you classify a MASTER bug?
<asac> master bugs need either a testcase
<asac> or there need to be at least one duplicate
<asac> then we make one MASTER and move it to state Confirmed
<asac> with initial tag mt-upstream -> meaning we need upstream triage
<asac> if unsure if its worth a master ask me
<asac> sometimes i mark bugs that not yet have a dupe as master, but that should be the exception imo
<asac> marking master -> add MASTER to title
<asac> master bugs are not yet documented on wiki
<asac> but tags are
<asac> procedure for master bug still has to evolve
<bdmurray> asac: indcidentally the wiki has it needsummary not needssummary
<asac> mt-needsummary is the right
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<asac> we use mt-need as prefix for a bunch ... not 'mt-needs' :)
<bdmurray> asac: great, thanks for the information
<asac> bdmurray: np ... thanks for help triaging bug flow :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92543 in freespeak (universe) "package freespeak doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92543
<asac> bdmurray: there are a bunch retraces needed for x86_64 ... so feel free :)
<bdmurray> asac: okay, I'll do that in a bit.  I'm having some hardware / software issues with my desktop at the moment.
<asac> bdmurray: sure ... just click on the link on the tags page for mt-needretrace to see them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92544 in Ubuntu "vlc player: volume controller missing on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92546 in apt (main) "apt tools remove upline dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92547 in Ubuntu "Can't Play MP3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92548 in Ubuntu "Burn error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92549 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92550 in kde-guidance (main) "Powermanager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92551 in Ubuntu "multiple applications chrash on software update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92552 in microcode.ctl (multiverse) "microcode.ctl.postinst needs updated MC_ID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92553 in linux-meta (main) "No kernel debug image meta packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92554 in debconf (main) "Adept Updater "Could not commit changes" of x11-common upgrade." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92555 in ubiquity (main) "install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92556 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QVBoxLayout()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92557 in firefox (main) "Crash viewing Kernel Traffic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92558 in evolution (main) "The Clock panel's Appointments and Tasks calendar gives incorrect times for Evolution appointments after Daylight Savings Time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92559 in Ubuntu "Create Launcher freezed everything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92560 in ntp (main) "ntpd fills syslog with permissions errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92561 in gcompris (main) "gcompis crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92562 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_close_cancellable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92563 in Ubuntu "x broken in feisty with radeon driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92564 in xchat-gnome (main) ".po file output when starting private chat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92565 in gnome-applets (main) "Clock applet alignment for date and time don't match up on vertical panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92566 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGILL (dup-of: 88915)" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92567 in Ubuntu "nvidia ethernet LAN at 20 KB per second" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92568 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92569 in libspf2 (universe) "Intermittent incorrect SPF results" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92570 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "nm-applet dissapears after connecting to vpn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92570
<slytherin> Is there any award for being first to log a bug on a package? And I think it is going ot be high priority.
<yuriy> slytherin: a *hug* maybe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92571 in bzr-svn (universe) "push to svn fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92571
<yuriy> but only if you fix it too :P
<christof-kr> hehe
<slytherin> yuriy: Then I would ask two hugs. Anyway, I am going to log 2 bugs. So better be ready. :-)
<slytherin> yuriy: done with one, second is coming
<slytherin> yuriy: too bad I am not the first one :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92572 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Progress bar misaligned at 640x480 resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92572
<slytherin> Ubugtu is slow today
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92575 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_row_reference_new_proxy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92573 in restricted-manager (universe) "xorg.conf is updated before driver installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92574 in gnome-panel (main) "happened while starting Openoffice Writer from a .odt File" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92574
<slytherin> yuriy: 92573 is mine :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92576 in libsdl-sound1.2 (universe) "libsdl-sound1.2 depends non-existing libdirectfb-0.9-24" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92577 in restricted-manager (universe) "Should not offer binary drivers for all Radeon cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92577
<slytherin> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> slytherin: pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92578 in gnome-terminal (main) "workspace switch causes empty terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92579 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed Executing Javascript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92579
<slytherin> dholbach: looks like very few people use gnome-phone-manager but can you please take a look at bug 87592
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87592 in gnome-phone-manager "gnome-phone-manager shoud depend on libopenobex1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87592
<dholbach> slytherin: ok, I'll fix that in a bit
<dholbach> slytherin: i'll do it for gnome-bluetooth too
<slytherin> dholbach: thanks :-)
<slytherin> dholbach: I am getting crashers in telepathy-blue so I thought I would use gnome-phone-manager. :-)
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> it seems abandoned upstream :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92581 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-legacy doesn't disable composite extension automatically on installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92581
* slytherin tries to sneak peek into telepathy-blue source.
<dholbach> hmmmmmmm
<dholbach> configure does not like the "new" openobex
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92582 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92583 in pype (universe) "pype crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92584 in pype (universe) "pype crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92584
<slytherin> dholbach: what is the error?
<slytherin> dholbach: I mean can it be corrected?
<dholbach> looking into it
<dholbach> ok, gnome-bluetooth is done - looking into gnome-phone-manager
* slytherin hugs dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92585 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92585
<dholbach> that way we can get rid of two obex implementations in main
<dholbach> and remove one from the archive (probably)
<slytherin> dholbach: yup :-)
<dholbach> slytherin: looking good - the the openobex check in aclocal.m4 was outdated
<slytherin> dholbach: Cool.
<dholbach> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<dholbach>   libopenobex-1.0-0
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> uploaded
<slytherin> dholbach: No, I will update test plan tomorrow.
<dholbach> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92587 in Ubuntu "Won't boot on Gateway MX3416, stops at Network init" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92589 in apt-listchanges (main) "[apport]  apt-listchanges crashed with TypeError in make_frontend()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92588 in k3b (main) "k3b fails to burn with wodim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92590 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed/ grub install fail code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92591 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92592 in Ubuntu "Suspend in edgy causes file system corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92594 in Ubuntu "repeate rate problem, sometimes repeats character many times while typing. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92595 in Ubuntu "kubuntu default look'n feel should be better" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92596 in avidemux (multiverse) "MPEG muxer unable to cope with variable frame rate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92597 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythtranscode crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92598 in gnucash (universe) "Broken dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92599 in xorg (main) "unable to set proper screen refresh rate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92601 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92600 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92603 in gnomebaker (universe) "Feisty: Installation fails [Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60)] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92609 in totem (main) "Totem-mozilla can't start video playback." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92607 in Ubuntu "using "ctrl + mouse scroll wheel" for zooming is inconsistent in different application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92610 in flumotion (universe) "[apport]  flumotion-worker crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92611 in democracyplayer (universe) "Crash at Playing Any Video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92612 in flumotion (universe) "[apport]  flumotion-manager crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92613 in glosstex (universe) "glosstex depends on tetex and cannot be installed with texlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92614 in tango-icon-theme (main) "vrms doesn't like to tango" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92617 in Ubuntu "Totem-gstreamer can't play indeo5 files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92618 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92619 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux 2.6.20-11 packages are broken (only meta packages seem to exist)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92620 in gaim (main) "gaim crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92621 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92622 in ndiswrapper-1.1 (main) "[REMOVE]  Please remove ndiswrapper-1.1 from archives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92623 in Ubuntu "gthumb cups printing transparency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92625 in cupsys (main) "HP Laser Jet 4250 is not listed in CUPS Add Printer Model/Driver Web interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92624 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92624
<pochu> thekorn: wrong channel :D
<thekorn> indeed!
<thekorn> just playing around with xchat :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> thekorn: then you can try to reproduce xchat bugs :)
<pochu> I can't here in feisty :)
<pochu> the famous 'xchat crashes on quit' ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92626 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92626
<thekorn> I'm also on feisty
<pochu> I think we should just close all of them and say: 'fixed in Feisty' :) but I think there was someone with feisty :S
<pochu> I have to take a look
<thekorn> why are people complaining about crashers? - i didn't have any
<thekorn> not in xchat, not in firefox
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92628 in libglib-perl (main) "libglib-perl-1.120 running with 2.12.4 but built with Glib 2.10.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92629 in network-manager (main) "Gnome-network Manager randomly disconnects from Wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92630 in rhythmbox (main) "a crash when opening songs from samsung yp-u1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92631 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92632 in f-spot (main) "[apport]  f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92633 in gnucash (universe) "Needs libgnomeprintui2.2-dev build-dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92633
<crimsun> bug 75398
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75398 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Regression: Fan does not come on due to ACPI problems" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75398
<_lemsx1_> Bug #54854, #74256 is very simple to fix. just add gtk2-engines-pixbuf as a dependency to the package and redo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54854 in gray-theme "Gray theme is not displayed correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54854
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74256 in gray-theme "Missing dependency for theme (dup-of: 54854)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74256
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54854 in gray-theme "Gray theme is not displayed correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92637 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92639 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "keyboard and mouse interrupts irregular" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92645 in Ubuntu "Herd 5 Alternative CD fails to detect configured md raid device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92646 in Ubuntu "Wifi not working on MSI S262 with Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92647 in hal (main) "hal takes about 60 seconds to start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92636 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92644 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "disable NMI watchdog by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92634 in rosetta "There is no possibility to translate Ubuntu in Belarusian Latin language with Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92635 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Macbook does not sleepmacbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92641 in Ubuntu "System doesn't reboot or shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92642 in fuse (main) "wrong ownership of /dev/fuse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92638 in gcc-defaults (main) "gcc mudflap feature is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92638
<tuppa> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92649 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) Amarok crashes when trying to install MP3 support fix released doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92650 in compiz (main) "compiz.real.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92651 in compiz (main) "compiz.real.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92648 in gnome-panel (main) "no menu item for About Edubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92652 in Ubuntu "C-cedil not present in US-International keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92653 in apport (main) "Reduced bug reports may by actually larger than the full ones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92654 in kismet (universe) "[apport]  kismet_server crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92657 in compiz (main) "Set xlibmesa LD_PRELOAD when Xgl is present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92657
<JamieFox> I'm wondering what to do about bug #90410. The bug as reported seems to be fixed in Feisty, but I haven't tried to confirm it in Edgy to be sure that it isn't just something peculiar about the reporter's system.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90410 in mozilla-thunderbird "Crash on email save as, with attachment error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92656 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92656
<JamieFox> In the process I've identified a related but separate IMAP-specific bug in Thunderbird. Should I open a new bug for that and change the existing bug to 'fix released'?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92659 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92660 in ltsp-manager (universe) "[apport]  ltsp-manager crashed with TypeError in get_videodrivers()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92658 in ubuntu-docs (main) "debian/copyright information is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92662 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92662
<bdmurray> JamieFox: A new bug sounds good for the IMAP issue
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92663 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92661 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Make the toolbar/statusbar font smaller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92665 in initramfs-tools (main) "Herd 5 booting on a Compaq nx7400 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92667 in Ubuntu "bad seing of the Desktop on a DELL and the live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92668 in mail-notification (universe) "[apport]  mail-notification crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92671 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92670 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Save email from IMAP folder fails silently if filename contains invalid characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92672 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92674 in xboard (universe) "Crash when loading a pgn file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92674
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92677 in nsis (universe) "UVF exception request: resync with debian package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92677
<asac> bug 91798
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91798 in firefox "Default Ubuntu home page concealed by Firefox welcome" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92678 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in XextRemoveDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92680 in nautilus (main) "Vista partitions don't show on "My Computer"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92681 in desktop-effects (main) "Must warn user before attempting to enable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92681
<bdmurray> asac: I retraced a few bugs today
<asac> bdmurray: great :)
<asac> i saw some  ... some where not really successful
<asac> still trying to figure out why sometimes it does not work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92682 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Cannot change order of DNS servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92683 in compiz (main) "white screen when launch intellij idea whith compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92685 in upstart (main) "noisy halt if /proc/ide doesn't exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92684 in restricted-manager (universe) "Needs to restart X in order to effect X driver changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92687 in xine-ui (universe) "Abort when drag and dropping a lot of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92688 in bluez-gnome (main) ".desktop file not translatable via Rosetta, Polish translation attached (diff)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92689 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92686 in tcpxtract (universe) "Crash when extracting files from pcap (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92690 in restricted-manager (universe) "Disabling nvidia driver did the wrong thing with hand-edited config file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92690
<_MMA_> Hey all. Should I create a bug for this?: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385499
<Fujitsu> _MMA_: Possibly. It works fine for me.
<hggdh> _MMA_: how up-to-date are you (and, specifically, n-am)?
<hggdh> _MMA_: I mean network-manager
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92691 in totem (main) "totem Movie->"Play Disc ..." menu option doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92692 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92692
<_MMA_> Sorry. Kids need attention. :)
<_MMA_> hggdh: Im fully up-to-date and I dont use network manager.
<_MMA_> I disabled it in sessions.
<hggdh> _MMA_: n-m was updated yesterday to work with static IPs
<Fujitsu> hggdh: It was a couple of days ago now.
<_MMA_> hggdh: Cool. Thig is, it doesnt connect them at boot.
<_MMA_> I always connect to the same network with networked drives.
<hggdh> _MMA_: Fujitsu is correct. Anyway... it is agood idea to open a bug on this
<_MMA_> Ok. Should anymore info other that we've covered be put in there?
<hggdh> _MMA_: also... disabling n-am on the sessions does not disable the n-am daemon
<hggdh> darn! I insist in mistyping n-am!!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92693 in Ubuntu "openoffice 2.2 has a serious problem with font rendering in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92693
<hggdh> again :-(
<_MMA_> Ahh... This worked up until 2 days ago. Maybe somethings changed.
<hggdh> _MMA_: there you go. Have a look at the syslog, see what n-m messages you have there, and add then in the bug
<_MMA_> Ok. Ill give a look.
<_MMA_> Thanx.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92695 in Ubuntu "Beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92697 in banshee (universe) "Banshee unexpected crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92698 in rdesktop (main) "Remote Desktop Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92696 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in PR_Close()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92699 in compiz (main) "Compbiz fails to initialize (Thinkpad T21, S3 Savage graphics)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92700 in xvidcap (multiverse) "xvidcap crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92701 in Ubuntu "Capture of screen " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92702 in lirc (main) "lirc stopped working after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92703 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtranscode should be split out of mythtv-backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92704 in netbase (main) "Networking shut down too early" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92706 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux source patch missing?  AC97_SCAP_POWER_SAVE undeclared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92707 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92709 in bash (main) "it says it crashed with sudo reboot in terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92710 in maxima (universe) "describe or ? cause error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92714 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with OperationalError in record_count()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92711 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92712 in links2 (universe) "Broken dependency on libdirectfb-0.9-24" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92713 in control-center (main) "gnome-about-me bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92715 in maxima (universe) "Why not use 5.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92716 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade failed at installArchives()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92717 in beagle (main) "beagle crashed on opening Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92718 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB support broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92719 in Ubuntu "Distored headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92722 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92720 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92721 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92723 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92724 in cron (main) "[apport]  cron crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92725 in evolution (main) "gpg passphrase cached by evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92726 in Ubuntu "/dev/mouse default on install but no device created" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92727 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92728 in Ubuntu "[feisty] [critical]  filesystem character encoding error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92730 in gnome-games (main) "Sudoku thought I was finished, but I wasn't (1 cell left)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92731 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92732 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with SystemError in commit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92734 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92735 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager Applet cannot be set to not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92736 in rdiff-backup (main) "I just tried to do a backup of my user account on my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92738 in totem (main) "major DVD playback bug with Totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92739 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with error in unpack()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92740 in ffmpeg (universe) "ffmpeg is not built with AAC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92741 in Ubuntu "modprobe ewrk3 input/output error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92742 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "RT2500-based wireless G network card cannot be set or reset on 2.6.20-11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92743 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92744 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt() - srashed today when updating the kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92745 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92746 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "wireless driver ipw3945 stopped working from 2.6.20-9 up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92747 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "strips off epochs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92749 in Ubuntu ""bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failure on starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92750 in Ubuntu "imposible montar nfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92748 in Ubuntu "Latest Feisty Fawn Breaks Dell Laptop Intel Wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92748
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92754 in gtranslator (main) "gtranslator 1.1.6-4 crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92752 in tvtime (universe) "tvtime package defaults to root ownership" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92753 in apt (main) "apt should allow installing of locally downloaded packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92753
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92755 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92756 in gnomesword (universe) "gnomesword uninstalable in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92757 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ATA: abnormal status 0xXX on port 0xXXXX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92759 in eqonomize (universe) "applet crashed twice on clearing the "X" on the budget area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92759
<dholbach> hey seb128 - how's it going?
<seb128> dholbach: busy, out of that good ;)
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> dholbach: bug lag is around 90
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> after the MC meeting I'll dive right into bugs again
* ajmitch hopes the MC meeting doesn't go too long
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92760 in xorg (main) "X crashes on IBM X60s w. Intel 950 chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92760
<ajmitch> otherwise I'll need more beer :)
<dholbach> haha
<seb128> when is the meeting?
<dholbach> 10:00 utc
<dholbach> 28m
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92761 in Ubuntu "resolv.conf overwritten no matter what I do" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92762 in ttf-kochi (main) "ttf-kochi not installed due upgrade 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92763 in qtstalker (universe) "Qtstalker yahoo plugin broken for history." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92764 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in description()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92765 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed when trying to change 'Open with'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92767 in rdesktop (main) ""An error has occured" when closing VNC session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92766 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no connection to network with rt2500 wlan card anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92768 in kdebase (main) "gtk apps in kde have no focus rect on form fields while navigating with tab key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92769 in Ubuntu "x11 resolution chooser not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92770 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92771 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Integrated intel sound not working after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92772 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes on forward email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92772
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92773 in thoggen (universe) "DVD ripper (thoggen) crashed when trying to rip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92774 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while playing video on YouTube.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92775 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin will not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92775
<thekorn> dholbach: when you have some time, can you please have a look at bug 90877. thanks!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90877 in bughelper "Add bugnumbers option to sort output" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90877
<dholbach> later, yep - thanks thekorn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92776 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92777 in sl-modem (multiverse) "Problem installing sl-modem package module not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92777
<Rechner-Tester> Hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92779 in tinyerp-client (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-client.py crashed with ValueError in _value_get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92779
<Rechner-Tester> Anybody who can tell me if my (first) bugreport meets your needs? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-locale-de-at/+bug/92778
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92778 in mozilla-locale-de-at "mozilla-locale-de-at: conflicting dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92778 in mozilla-locale-de-at (main) "mozilla-locale-de-at: conflicting dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92780 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  ctrl+alt+backspace fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92780
<TomaszD> hello, may I get your attention to do this very simple rebuild? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomad2/+bug/92781
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92781 in gnomad2 "Build gnomad2 with MTP support. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92781 in gnomad2 (universe) "Build gnomad2 with MTP support. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92782 in Ubuntu "/var/crash/_usr_bin_beryl.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92782
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: that's not a rebuild, btw
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: please reject https://launchpad.net/bugs/92782 and i'll look into it ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92782 in Ubuntu "/var/crash/_usr_bin_beryl.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, hah, ok, I'm taking it as a real offer
<Hobbsee> :)
<cypher1> dholbach, hi
<dholbach> hi cypher1
<cypher1> dholbach, the new tags are great !
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, there, done :)
<dholbach> yeah :)
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: great!  :D
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, and now your part of the contract
<TomaszD> :)
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: i'm doing it now
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, awesome, would it be too much to ask to actually update gnomad2 to the latest version? we're 3 point releases behind :(
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: done.
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: yes, we'd need a freeze exception for it
<Hobbsee> (seeing as we're in major freeze mode)
<TomaszD> I knew there was a catch
<Hobbsee> sorry
<TomaszD> ok
<TomaszD> :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<TomaszD> you... you've already fixed it?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> Good signature on /home/sarah/Desktop/gnomad2_2.8.8-1.1ubuntu1.dsc.
<Hobbsee> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<Hobbsee>   gnomad2_2.8.8-1.1ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee>   gnomad2_2.8.8-1.1ubuntu1.diff.gz: done.
<Hobbsee>   gnomad2_2.8.8-1.1ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<Hobbsee> Successfully uploaded packages.
<pochu> Hobbsee: you rock :)
<TomaszD> *speechless*
<Hobbsee> pochu: :D
<TomaszD> you're awesome
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: got any other bugs to fix, which are simple / have patches attached?
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, indeed, hold on
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: universe only, i dont have permission to upload to main
<Hobbsee> pochu: same to you?
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/92688
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92688 in bluez-gnome ".desktop file not translatable via Rosetta, Polish translation attached (diff)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<TomaszD> (not sure if that's universe)
<pochu> Hobbsee: no, TheMuso is uploading wesnoth atm :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: thanks anyway!
<Hobbsee> masarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison bluez-gnome
<Hobbsee> bluez-gnome | 0.6-1build1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/main Packages
<Hobbsee> bluez-gnome | 0.6-1build1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Hobbsee> bluez-gnome | 0.6-1build1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/main Sources
<Hobbsee> bluez-gnome | 0.6-1build1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Sources
<TomaszD> :(
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: nope, main.  check with apt-cache madison packagename
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: besides, tha'ts not finished anyway - needs a debdiff with that diff in it, which includes the changelog entry, which file to patch, etc.
* Hobbsee can probably semi-fix it, though.
* Hobbsee looks into it
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, you mean the one with bluez-gnome? I don't think so. It's not like it's a freeze exception, it's just a diff from me to add Polish translation to the .desktop file
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: yes, but the patch is incomplete.  ie, you'll be modifying the source, instead of just modifying debian/, and it wont actually patch
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, oh, well that's where my knowledge ends when it comes to reporting bugs, I don't see the diff...erenece. :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, you got it well enough :)
<TomaszD> :)
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: so that's just the polish translation, or everyone can now translate with that?
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, what do you mean? I've translated the package yesterday in rosetta and noticed the .desktop entries were missing so I've added them, made a diff and reported it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92783 in kile (universe) "can't install kile-i18n because of dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92783
<TomaszD> I'm not the Polish Translators Team and Aviary.pl/GNOME-PL
<TomaszD> ops
<TomaszD> I'm ON the
<TomaszD> not "not"
<TomaszD> sheesh
<TomaszD> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TomaszDominikowski
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee doesnt really know how translatoin works, see
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you around?
<TomaszD> Hobbsee, I remember that once I've reported the same thing for gnome-cups-manager someone high up actually fixed it by adding the desktop entries into the translation in Rosetta, that was a very elegant solution.
<Hobbsee> TomaszD: i'm suspecting that's the correct solution, yes...
<Hobbsee> hence the asking
<TomaszD> right.
<TomaszD> :)
<TomaszD> so, as far as I know how getting the strings from sources works, someone needs to add the bluetooth-properties.desktop.in into /po/POTFILES and rebuild the package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92784 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGFPE in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92784
* Hobbsee notes kile is seriously broken
<Hobbsee> argh.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92785 in Ubuntu "Cannot boot with Feisty kernels 2.6.20-10 and 2.6.20-11 in MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92785
<Hobbsee> that's a dupe.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: around now - was on the phone
<Hobbsee> dholbach: looking at that translation bug from above - what do we do about them?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92786 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92786
<dholbach> Hobbsee: phew, no idea
* Hobbsee wonders why her system just crashed
<TomaszD> dholbach, I know what needs to be done, POTFILES needs to be modified in that package
<TomaszD> I'll attach a diff with fixed POTFILES so that it generates strings for translation for desktop files
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92787 in xfce4-panel (main) "[apport]  xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92788 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92788
<TomaszD> dholbach, whaddya know, it actually works!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92789 in restricted-manager (universe) "Restricted-Manager crash on click 'Enable' button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92790 in Ubuntu "dell 1100 laser printer worked in dapper but not in edgy or feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92790
<TomaszD> dholbach, Hobbsee: I did everything I could, I've tested it and it works great, attached the patch for POTFILES.in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/92688
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92688 in bluez-gnome ".desktop file not translatable via Rosetta, Polish translation attached (diff)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92791 in beagle (main) "beagle crashes at start up in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92792 in Ubuntu "regression in rt61 in feisty 2.6.20-11-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92792
<TomaszD> yes, this fixes the problem I mentioned
<dholbach> TomaszD: i wouldn't like to patch translations in, fixing the POTFILES.in is good though
<dholbach> TomaszD: I'll take care of it
<TomaszD> dholbach, awesome! :)
<dholbach> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92794 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Unknow argument for postrm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92793 in gxine (main) "gxine doesn't start (frozes) if there are no audio device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92795 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with AttributeError in __refresh_size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92796 in Ubuntu "closing laptop lid darkens remote screens, too " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92796
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92797 in Ubuntu "Network freezes in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92798 in Ubuntu "thoggen's cropping dialog has blank preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92798
<dholbach> thekorn: AWESOME work on that patch
<dholbach> thekorn: very clever - thanks for that
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92799 in libtelepathy (universe) "Please sync libtelepathy from incoming" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92801 in oxine (universe) "Additional oxine skins (e.g. greyraven) should be in separate, architecture independant package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92801
<dholbach> thekorn: merged :)
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<thekorn> thanks
* dholbach hugs magic thekorn back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92800 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crash after loading beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92800
<TomaszD> which package is responsible for overriding bios cut-off age and enabling acpi? I know it can be done with menu.lst, but I want this merged into Feisty. My laptop has a bogus bios and I need to force acpi every time I install ubuntu
<TomaszD> and when I force acpi, is it a bug when the message about needing to force acpi appears every boot regardless?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92802 in oxine (universe) "Oxine's interface is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92803 in qt4-x11 (main) "QT-designer is not added to my K Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92803
<toma> ola
<toma> is this the kdepim bug squash party?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92804 in rhythmbox (main) "possible to change interface for the last.fm plugin?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92805 in ibm-3270 (universe) "fonts missing in xfonts-x3270-misc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92806 in acpi-support (main) "N340S8 laptop needs to have ACPI enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92807 in pymol (universe) "Wrong path to substitution matrix file in pymol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92808 in Ubuntu "After automatic update only old kernel works." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92809 in Ubuntu "sata Hd is not loaded in partition of the installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92810 in dia2code (universe) "Segmetation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92811 in sdljump (universe) "SDLJump hang-up when game start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92811
<Gast198> Hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92812 in Ubuntu "[feisty] KDE restart (as if I logged out)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92813 in scorched3d (universe) "[apport]  scorched3d crashed with SIGSEGV in wcsncpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92815 in lmarbles (universe) "The fullscreen mode doesn't work in lmarbles." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92814 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92816 in kaffeine (main) "[feisty]  video playback does not work with kaffeine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92818 in Ubuntu "ubuntu discover but don't perform the updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92819 in Ubuntu "ubuntu discover but don't perform the updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92820 in Ubuntu "HP Officejet USB does not print or scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92817 in billard-gl (universe) "No resolution change in billard-gl." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92822 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with AttributeError in get_bitrate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92821 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty few issues with graphics (icons)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92823 in pymol (universe) "pymol cannot process multiple arguments (i.e. start with multiple input files)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92825 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Intel ICH7 audio not working on ASUS W6F series" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92826 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "headers packages depend on libc6 (<2.5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92827 in beagle (main) "Crash report at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92829 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92830 in evolution (main) "Evolution on Feisty crashes with segmentation fault on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92831 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-remote crashed with DBusException in __call__()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92832 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92833 in ppp (main) "ppp does not send echo-requests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92834 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screensavers on Feisty missing advanced settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92835 in Ubuntu "Suspend/Hibernate doesn't work with nvidia-glx." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92836 in restricted-manager (universe) "Handle customized xorg.conf" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92837 in hylafax (universe) "[apport]  package hylafax-server failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92838 in gnome-applets (main) "X reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92841 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92842 in update-manager (main) "Reboot required dialog has  characters in addition to newlines in german translation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92843 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92844 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92847 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92846 in desktop-effects (main) "Fails with "Desktop effects could not be enabled"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92845 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete handles removing the formatting toolbar incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92848 in Ubuntu "X dark display with games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92849 in restricted-manager (universe) "Restricted drivers manager damages my xorg.conf [Nvidia Legacy Drivers] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92850 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel oops when unplugging a USB device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92851 in kdepim (main) "Kontact: Newstickerplugin for overview still broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92854 in restricted-manager (universe) "linux-restricted-modules for fglrx not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92852 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (Herd 5) failed to Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92855 in Ubuntu "'Ready to Install' Page Language Confusing Herd5 7.04 Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92856 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[feisty]  nvidia-glx breaks xorg on a Geforce 440MX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92857 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92858 in Ubuntu "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92859 in Ubuntu "game-games keeps installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92860 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta developer ide crushed at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92860
* bdmurray looks for pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92863 in Ubuntu "calculator rcl function does not work as documented" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92863
* pochu waves at bdmurray :)
<pochu> is it 'to wave at somebody'?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92861 in gaim (main) "online and have 1 msn chat room and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92862 in command-not-found (universe) "Shouldn't be apt-get-centric" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92862
<bdmurray> bug 92750
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92750 in Ubuntu "imposible montar nfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92750
<bdmurray> pochu: of course not
<bdmurray> I found a bug for you!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> that's really easy :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92864 in wu-ftpd (universe) "/etc/inetd.conf conflicts with /etc/init.d/wu-ftpd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92864
<pochu> Lol
<pochu> I can't found that menu entry
<pochu> I have ubuntu in english, maybe I'm not searching where I should do
<bdmurray> What menu entry is that?
<pochu> found it
<pochu> bdmurray: it was deactivated :)
<TomaszD> hello again bug squashers, this time I'd like to point out this bug, which, when fixed, would help a lot of users: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/92866
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92866 in bluez-utils "Inquring for devices from GUI doesn't work due to misconfiguration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<TomaszD> I think it's a simple fix, just add the relevant (but unknown by me) options to default configuration
<TomaszD> I'll be back in 15mins
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92865 in kdepim (main) "Kmail Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92865
<pochu> no, I can't find it
<pochu> bdmurray: take a look, please: preferences > system administration > disk and filesystem (mount point editor)
<pochu> that's what the reporter says
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92866 in bluez-utils (main) "Inquring for devices from GUI doesn't work due to misconfiguration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92866
<danohuiginn> pochu: package kde-guidance, I think
<pochu> oh
<pochu> gonna try
<pochu> danohuiginn: thanks :)
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> no, I'll just translate it :)
<pochu> bdmurray, danohuiginn: bug 92750
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92750 in Ubuntu "imposible montar nfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92867 in reportbug (main) "GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error (maybe wrong LBA autodetect)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92867
<bdmurray> pochu: If he is talking about there being nothing in the disk and filesystem applet I can confirm that
<bdmurray> It sounds familiar though
<pochu> bdmurray: then confirm it ;)
<pochu> bdmurray: I changed the bug to kde-guidance, as danohuiginn suggested
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92868 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92869 in mail-notification (universe) ""no new mail" icon is ugly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92870 in fbset (main) "Strange fbset dirs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92872 in network-manager (main) "network-manager should be able to have priority networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92873 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmplayer doesn't clean up after itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92874 in alacarte (main) "alacarte periodically crashes while editing command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92875 in update-manager (main) "Server upgrade tool needs backported update-manager-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92875
<danohuiginn> hey, I asked this in motu but didn't get a response. Would it be useful to generate a full list of packages that are missing .desktop files?
<danohuiginn> because I think it could be done fairly easily
<pochu> danohuiginn: that would be nice, yep
<pochu> danohuiginn: other thing you can do is report a bug and tag it as 'bitesize'
<danohuiginn> thanks, pochu. I'll look into it then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92876 in Ubuntu "Samsom C01U usb microphone doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92877 in Ubuntu "wine can't run "Astral Masters" (works in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92879 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder unable to playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92881 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes after a serie of tring to connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92880 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes with java applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92882 in xorg-server "significant memory leak in xserver 1.2" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92883 in adept (main) "Part of the interface of adapt is not shown in German" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92884 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92885 in avidemux (multiverse) "[apport]  avidemux crashed with SIGSEGV in __assert_fail()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92886 in Ubuntu "Fiesty hangs on boot after kernel update to 2.6.20-10-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92886
* pochu has seen more fiesty bugs than feisty bugs :)
* pochu wonders what fiesty means in english
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92887 in k3b (main) "K3b No Tray Eject after Write Completes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92887
<dsas> pochu: nothing!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92888 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92888
<pochu> dsas: yep, that's what the dicionary says :)
* pochu doesn't understand why a lot of people say fiesty
<pochu> maybe they are spanish, couse fiesta means party :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92889 in Ubuntu "Low sound volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92890 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92893 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92895 in Ubuntu "sound driver crashes sometimes while playing sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92894 in Ubuntu "DVD Disc not found in Dvd Burner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92896 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92897 in kde-systemsettings (main) "In KDE System Settings the "File Sharing" panel cannot be opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92898 in beagle (main) "Imported strings from "Novell Language"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92899 in Ubuntu "No audio with ICH7 Intel driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92901 in totem (main) "totem freezes then crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92900 in kmplayer (main) "KMPlayer missing file associations in KDE/Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92902 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92906 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed multiple times while using Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92907 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! Disabling IRQ #18" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92908 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg xserver 7.2 uses up all available memory with certain apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92909 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Intel 82801G sound chip worked in 2.6.20-10, doesn't work in -11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92910 in Ubuntu "Feisty icons don't refresh properly when enlarged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92911 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfce4-menu-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92912 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql-admin crashes when trying to modify users options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92913 in xcb (universe) "[Feisty]  xcb not installable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92914 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with OSError in on_btnPMakeDefault_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92915 in update-manager (main) "Wrong Fonts during dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92916 in keximdb (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92917 in laptop-mode (main) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92918 in hotkey-setup (main) "Some keys don't work on a Cherry K/B" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92919 in libdb-file-lock-perl (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92921 in firefox (main) "crashes upon loading slacker.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92922 in Ubuntu "update-notifier doesn't show after gnome-panel restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92922
<bdmurray> tepsipakki: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92920 in compiz (main) "inactive firefox window displayed as active window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92923 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92924 in Ubuntu "gdm/xorg problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92925 in Ubuntu "Impossible to change mountpoint for non-linux partitions in kubuntu-desktop install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92926 in Ubuntu "should be able to mount NFS shares without portmapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92927 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects doesn't work with fglrx/xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92928 in casper (main) "casper corrupts virtual consoles creation events (/etc/event.d/tty1 - tty6) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92928
<bdmurray> anybody have an i810 video card?
<crimsun> bdmurray: actual video chipset or one driven by that driver?
<bdmurray> crimsun: driven by that driver
<bdmurray> I wanted to get confirmation on a bug
<crimsun> I have an i915GM driven by -i810 [or presently, a recompile in feisty of Debian sid's -i810-modesetting] 
<crimsun> I can attempt to reproduce it in ~45 mins
<bdmurray> crimsun: if you can stand losing your xsession try 'sudo xresprobe i810'
<bdmurray> I was quite surprised. ;)
<crimsun> bdmurray: ok, what next? [session did not die, but none of the information was returned, as id/res/freq are blank with only disptype filled] 
<bdmurray> crimsun: with sudo?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> note that I'm not using -i810 but -i810-modesetting
<crimsun> (as stated above)
<bdmurray> weird, what's the difference?
<crimsun> modesetting, or intel as it's now known, is the experimental branch of the intel driver
<crimsun> it has massive changes to the timing code
<crimsun> I won't be able to test -i810 until ~40 mins from now
<bdmurray> it also happened to me with 'sudo xresprobe i815'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92929 in Ubuntu "No sound on Asus m2400n after new install of Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92930 in xresprobe (main) "[Feisty]  xresprobe with i810 or i815 kills your xsession" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92930
<bdmurray> it's that bug if you happen to reproduce it or not ^^^
<crimsun> ok, I'll comment there now and after I try -i810
<bdmurray> great thanks, did you post meeting logs from yesterday?
<crimsun> meeting minutes were delegated to Toby (tsmithe); I'll check the wiki page now
<crimsun> doesn't look like they have been posted yet; I'll ping him about them
<crimsun> (query sent.)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92932 in Ubuntu "Cannot unlock the session if the session is locked by screensaver or locked from start menu, KDE 3.5.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92931 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  rt2x00 drivers completely broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92931
<pschulz01> Greetings.. I messed up my machine (edgy) while installing lvm2.. there is a bug report coming through.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92933 in lvm2 (main) "Installing lvm2 can cause corrupt initramrd " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92934 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92935 in evolution (main) "Evolution - No notification for web calendars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92936 in eog (main) "automatic organisation is other way around" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92937 in Ubuntu "Openoffice Icons Same Color as Desktop Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92938 in vmware-player (multiverse) "cannot bridge to VLAN interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92939 in libowfat (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92940 in librep (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92942 in command-not-found (main) "No zsh support (debdiff attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92943 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92944 in ltp (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92941 in mscompress (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92945 in vdccm (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92946 in ax25-apps (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92947 in dogtail (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92948 in sysvconfig (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92948
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92950 in libdatetime-leapsecond-perl (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92952 in gnu-smalltalk (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92955 in gcpegg (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92956 in nagios-plugins-extra (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92951 in vcf (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92954 in goocanvas (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92949 in elfsh (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92957 in runit-run (universe) "[can-not-install]  prompt in postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92958 in apt (main) "apt locking up system in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92959 in apt (main) "adept crashes on dist upgrade with incorrect nice value boxes I can't change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92961 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92962 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashes when viewing root folder (and some other folders I do not 'own')" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92963 in Ubuntu "battery_low_percentage popup and other issues (GConf problem?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92964 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with TypeError in action()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92966 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92965 in ubiquity (main) "I was install chenva to my windows machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92969 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl-xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92967 in amarok (main) "album art inconsistently missing from OSD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92968 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer DMO buffer overflow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92970 in Ubuntu ""error 606" al poner en:   root#qtparted " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92971 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when downloading torrent from btjunkie.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92972 in xawtv (universe) "xawtv does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92972
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92973 in Ubuntu "no wireless on Dell M1710 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92974 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92975 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92976 in Ubuntu "laptop hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92977 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92978 in Ubuntu "Won't run correctly, limited or no video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92979 in adept (main) "adept on kubuntu feisty manage repositories does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92979
<zakame> morning all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92982 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashing with some .mov files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92983 in gaim (main) "Gaim Buddy List window resizes to the right on account enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92983
<Death_Sargent> The network manager wont connect my wifi
<Death_Sargent> I tried using WIFI radar and it stoped working
<Death_Sargent> removed it
<Death_Sargent> still screwed
<Death_Sargent> can you help me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92984 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92986 in libapt-front (main) "apt-index-watcher configure script doesn't stop service first" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92987 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "libgstbaseutils missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92988 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92989 in Ubuntu "sound not working after 16-03-2007 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76781 in edgy-backports "KMyMoney2 needed, plugins currently broken in edgy (dup-of: 65647)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92990 in gaim (main) "Gaim chat window toolbar icons not clipping correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92991 in xfdesktop4 (main) "My desktop went blank (all icons disappeared) when I preshed refresh (after deleting a few items in thunar)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92993 in Ubuntu "[apport]  emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92992 in alsa-driver (main) "Laptop speakers won't mute when using headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92994 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Since update to feisty, CPU fan in laptop won't stop spinning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92995 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "gnome-obex-server: receiving multiple archives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92996 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Non-fatal grub error on kernel removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92997 in Ubuntu "desktop loads incredibly slow after todays upgrade and wireless doesn' t come up automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92998 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod crashed while trying to edit album info (it seemed to be showing wrong album names for a certain artist though)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92999 in Ubuntu "Error 404 on page of the ubuntu.com web site " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93000 in ia32-libs (main) "32-bit program cannot use network on X86_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93001 in Ubuntu "xserver display does not come back after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93002 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  OpenOffice 2.2(rc3) Document Conversion Wizard crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93003 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93004 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with Error in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93005 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93008 in update-manager (main) "install error..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93006 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93007 in gnome-breakout (universe) "Gnome-Breakout is busted (feisty)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93009 in totem (main) "Crash attempting streaming internet radio site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93010 in Ubuntu "Kernel failing to detect drives on Promise controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93011 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 1.2 Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93011
* Hobbsee o.O at that bug
* Hobbsee rejects it
* Fujitsu stomps on it and bans the reporter from life.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93013 in firefox (main) "Firefox defaults to wrong dictionary (en_CA)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93014 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop Effects applet should warn you to reboot if you've just installed nvidia driver but haven't rebooted yet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93014
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i'm starting to wonder about the merrits of putting on the LP page for ubuntu "please do not file bugs on software that is nto actually a part of ubuntu"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93017 in Ubuntu "computer does not boot using the live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93017
<Fujitsu> That doesn't help with apport.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> apport bugs...yes well.  they really need to go to a different place
<Fujitsu> apport really should check if they're from an Ubuntu package.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93015 in adept (main) "adept notifier doesn't check if adept is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93016 in adept (main) "adept notifier doesn't check if adept is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93016
* Fujitsu kills 93016.
<Hobbsee> hooray :)
<Fujitsu> Any idea what we're going to do with the ever-worsening bug situation?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: well, i'm assuming we'll axe all the kde3 ones with kde4 coming in...
<Hobbsee> which will help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93018 in Ubuntu "ath0 not initialized on system start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93018
<Fujitsu> We should hit over 25000 open bugs in a week or two...
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: fix the bugs?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: I'll take them all down single-handedly, sure.
<yuriy> need...more...manpower
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> yuriy: You don't say.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: No problem!
<yuriy> or somebody needs to buy me a degree so i can spend all my time on kubuntu :D
<yuriy> and maybe for a few other people too
<Hobbsee> spend it all on kubuntu anyway :)
<Hobbsee> oh dear, i'm so going to have to do a main upload now...
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Why?
<Hobbsee> kde upstream finally fixed a showstopper bug in kmail
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You're not core-dev yet, are you?
<Hobbsee> no
<macogw> well im sure you can mark 93016 as a duplicate of 93015
<Fujitsu> macogw: I did that 30 seconds after they were mentioned here.
<macogw> mmk
<yuriy> 1 down 25000 to go
<Fujitsu> yuriy: Only like 24150 to go, actually. Such a difference.
<macogw> heheh
<macogw> and i just submitted one about an hour ago
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93019 in Ubuntu "Feisty - Network manager loses wireless connection but does not show in knetworkmanager and pretty much locks up system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93019
<cypher1> can the fix for  bug 74159 done in edgy, or should it be fixed only in feisty ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74159 in netkit-base "Should Recommends update-inetd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93020 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "python-wxgtk2.6 needs a rebuild" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93022 in Ubuntu "gnome clock applet should update every second in unix time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93023 in gamin (main) "gamin server crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93024 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93025 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[Feisty] mysql-query-browser unmeeted dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93026 in nautilus (main) "Nikon NEF image file type shown as tiff" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93027 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu partition manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93028 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93029 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice should use Deja Vu Sans, not Deja Vu Sans Condensed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93030 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Shutdown button strange behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93031 in compiz (main) "Compiz uses four desktops by default instead of two" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93032 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93033 in svn-workbench (universe) "svn-workbench won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93035 in gnupg2 (main) "open gpg keys will not upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93037 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93034 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin freezes when /etc/network/interfaces is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93036 in compiz (main) "Compiz makes 'new item' window appear behind Menu Editor (dup-of: 89824)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93038 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Feisty Herd 5 didn't finish loading on HP NX9420 notebook." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93040 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93041 in xorg (main) "Xorg failes to start on sparc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93039 in initramfs-tools (main) "Regression: resume from disk (hibernate) failes sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93042 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "Postgres 8.2 on Feisty beta dies regularly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93043 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93044 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to feisty can't install apache2-common" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93045 in alexandria (universe) "Book searchs results in no matches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93046 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Power applet don't show CPU bars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93047 in compiz (main) "White screen when disabling nvidia driver with restricted-manager and rebooting but forgetting to disable Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93048 in compiz (main) "Zoom plugin not enabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93049 in gnome-panel (main) "bug when upgrading ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93050 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-vfs2-2.18.0.1 is confused by mount -o bind entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93051 in kdepim (main) "Kmail + IMAP: Duplicates mails with attachment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93052 in Ubuntu "While tryin to launch Desktop Effect after xglrx install, it wont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93053 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-panel-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::PanelAgent::stop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93054 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93055 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93056 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93057 in totem (main) "quicktime-applet crashed while trying to start watching ehrensenf.de" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93057
<giskard> hello *
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93058 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93058
<ompaul> where does the "ownership" of the directory that fiesty lives in? I think the lack of a AReadMeFirst file is a bug - so people can pick "server desktop alternate or whatever they want and I have no idea where to report such a beast
* ompaul will now head back to the dark side :-)
<Fujitsu> Er...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93061 in widelands (universe) "[apport]  widelands crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93062 in network-manager (main) "network-manager regularly loses connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93060 in base-installer (main) "install tried to format wrong disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93063 in Ubuntu "Root midnight commander crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93064 in beagle (main) "beagle-search crashes when selecting a gaim conversation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93065 in Ubuntu "inconsistent symbols in network manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93066 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QGArray::resize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93067 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "High pitch noise from CPU when on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93068 in gaim (main) "Crash after inviting someone to a conversation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93069 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop effect displays "Enable" instead of "Disable" desktop effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93070 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93071 in debconf (main) "incorrect nice value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93071
<thotz> what do we need for debugging usb devices?
<thotz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices -> nothing for edgy :-(
<thotz> what information is needed on edgy? same as on dapper? i don't know.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93072 in Ubuntu "SD TypA Reader not working (Feisty Herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93073 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93074 in Ubuntu "live cd not openable in file browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93075 in Ubuntu "Restricted Driver Manager adds invalid BusID in xorg.conf in Video-Card section" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93076 in xine-lib (main) "Xine bug with Motion JPEG codec." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93077 in debian-installer (main) "Non-exsisting layouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93079 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93078 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Incorrect resolution on Medion MD 97300 with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93082 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.2 is unable to scale eps-pictures in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93080 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93081 in kdebase (main) "konqueror does not accept SSL certificates "forever"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93083 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.2 is unable to scale eps-pictures in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93084 in gwenview (main) "Crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93085 in debconf (main) "upgrade crashed during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93086 in Ubuntu "Hibernation not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93088 in nautilus (main) "Crash when browsing ssh-folders containing mp3 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93089 in Ubuntu "Hibernation not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93090 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with KeyError in mount()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93091 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "tunderbird crashes after startup in 06.06 (3 pane window shown for a second)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93092 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup should be in administration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93093 in firefox (main) "DOM inspector is not compatible with browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93094 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93095 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed after closing the last.fm plugin-configuration with [x]  (and not [close] )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93096 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93099 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93097 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv frontend crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93101 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird: open addressbook fails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93100 in Ubuntu "gFTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93128 in Ubuntu "screen remains dark when lid is up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93136 in Ubuntu "halt shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93138 in yelp (main) "Browsing with firefox at Ubuntu Forums, tha's all." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93139 in amarok (main) "Amarok sometimes hangs during playback and has to be killed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93137 in zatacka (universe) "[UVF]  Zatacka" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93141 in k3b (main) "Should update to k3b 1.0 before feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93140 in xchat (universe) "Xchat unexpected close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93142 in kdebase (main) "kate + gnome renders diagonal lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93143 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93144 in totem (main) "Feisty: colors in totem-gstreamer are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93145 in eclipse (universe) "[UVFe]  update Eclipse to upstream 3.2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93149 in kdebluetooth (main) "Bluetooth mouse dosen't reconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93146 in Ubuntu "Bug in Examples(cd cover)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93147 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth mouse dosen't reconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93148 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93150 in pbnj (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync pbnj (2.04-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93151 in xterm (main) "Missing a .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93152 in ndiswrapper (main) "feisty: system lockups / no startup using ndiswrapper + dlink dwl-g132(rev a.)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93153 in thunar (main) "thunar does not automatically refresh the content of the displayed folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93154 in beagle (main) "Beagle has gtk ui built by default, that is bad for Kubuntu users." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93155 in Ubuntu "No Dejavu Sans Condensed font in KDE Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93158 in Ubuntu "Epson cx6600 - stopped printing, now not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93159 in Ubuntu ""Fonts antialiasing" now on Feisty Fawn too (happened in Edgy) Terminal, Firefox, OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93157 in debhelper (main) "dh_installinit does support the -o option (although it exists in Debian)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93156 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "1440x900 resolution not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93160 in firefox (main) "firefox still has the edgy eft homepage." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93161 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.2 crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93163 in update-manager (main) "Dragging things by the Software Update window causes it to spontaneously close without any error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93162 in gimmie "Linux -> Favourite Apps defaults to firefox" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93164 in ubiquity (main) "wanted to install ubuntu from DVD and the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93164
* dsas cheers his bug arriving in IRC
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93165 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93166 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed on printing to network printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93167 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session crashes for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93168 in xorg (main) "Xorg crashes when watching video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93169 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free1()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93170 in Ubuntu "system stuck in UTC time despite manual conf. changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93172 in pastescript (universe) "crashes on boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93173 in gedit (main) "just testing the crash handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93176 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93171 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Problems with tifm module and kernel mmc core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93174 in xfce4-panel (main) "Changing session language does not change menu entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93175 in k9copy (universe) "[feisty-amd64]  k9copy crashes on File->Open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93177 in Ubuntu "Dell GX 110 install freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93178 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93179 in specto (universe) "[apport]  specto crashed with KeyError in read_options()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93180 in Ubuntu "the trash icon appears as empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93181 in udev (main) "Udev only recognizes Create Zen V Plus as root user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93182 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Latest update breaks themed GDM greeter, many icons are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93184 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93183 in network-manager (main) "network-manager kills ndiswrapper networking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93185 in amsynth (universe) "amSynth doesn't shot down properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93186 in bittornado (main) "Crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93186
<stgraber> bdmurray: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93188 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_Backtrace()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93190 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93190
<bdmurray> stgraber: pong
<stgraber> bdmurray: You had some questions to ask me ?
<bdmurray> I don't have your list of bugs anymore but if you could update the laptop one saying you don't have your laptop any more and prod the other reporter that would be helpful.
<bdmurray> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<bdmurray> heh.  Have you read that?
<stgraber> yep
<bdmurray> Okay, welcome to Ubuntu QA!
<stgraber> bdmurray: I still follow this bug a little bit, as I've seen some other people are having problem like this with Toshiba and talked to crimsun on IRC. I'll post a comment.
<stgraber> bdmurray: thank you
<bdmurray> stgraber: thank you for your work and congrats
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93193 in Ubuntu "Kopete is not translated in french in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93192 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93194 in update-manager (main) "No translation for phrase "Description of update"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93196 in om (universe) "[apport]  om_gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_property()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93197 in ubiquity (main) "migration-assistant crash if existing partition type changed during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93198 in Ubuntu "Gnome Desktop Crashed by "Democracy Player 0.8.4.1 "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93199 in Ubuntu "Can't submit a bug against gnome-applets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93200 in Ubuntu "No mouse in livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93205 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93206 in linux-meta (main) "[feisty]  can not surf to some sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93201 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "(kubuntu feisty) Master volume does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93202 in Ubuntu "Can't get VX222v2 sound card to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93203 in Ubuntu ""Package: I don't know" radio button fails if package name field non-empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93207 in Ubuntu "xgl + beryl bug during changing theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93208 in gparted (main) "GParted no longer on LiveCD? Feisty Herd-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93209 in restricted-manager (main) "Fails to detect Nvidia 3D driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93210 in gnome-cpufreq-applet (universe) "Does not show option in its preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93212 in Ubuntu "Critical temperature reached" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93213 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager confused by multiple Xsessions (aka fast user switch)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93214 in xine-ui (universe) "[apport]  xine crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93215 in griffith (universe) "shell-scripts opened by griffith by default!?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93217 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93218 in qsynth (universe) "qsynth vanished from the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93219 in kdewebdev (main) "crashes when open Quanta Plus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93220 in gmorgan (universe) "text in german l10n are latin-1/utf-8 confused " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93221 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  Open Office writer 2.2 adds unremovable margins on top and bottom of any A4 portrait document" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93222 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Feisty]  smiley in Thunderbird not visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93224 in xfce4-panel (main) "minor spelling error xfce4-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93223 in amarok (main) "kxineplayer crashed after closing amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93225 in jack (universe) "[apport]  jack crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93226 in gnomad2 (universe) "UVF exception for Gnomad2 2.8.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93227 in apache2 (main) "[apport]  package apache2-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93228 in apache2 (main) "[apport]  package apache2-mpm-prefork failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93229 in gdm (main) "Window for "gdmflexiserver -n" disappears on desktop switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93230 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  ACPI: Error installing notify handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93233 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "Synchronize with localechooser changes regarding Finnish and Belarusian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93231 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Gnome-system-tools needs rebranding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93232 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93236 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with OperationalError in record_count()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93238 in gnome-mount (main) "[Feisty]  Gnome-mount bug flood .xsession-errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93234 in gnome-utils (main) "[Feisty]  gnome-screenshot should not take a screenie of itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93235 in casper (main) "Disabled integerated video device selected instead of PCI card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93235
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93237 in cryptsetup (universe) "crypted root on lvm volume stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93239 in gaim (main) "Links from gaim don't open on firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93240 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-desktop-item-edit crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93241 in Ubuntu "Fan not activated on recover from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93243 in Ubuntu "edgy shutdown unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93244 in logjam (universe) "logjam CRASHED" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93245 in Ubuntu "dialogs lost on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93249 in ffmpeg (universe) "kino crashed coverting mpg2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93247 in Ubuntu "Connect to server dialog does not react on enter key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93248 in Ubuntu "Network works only after restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93250 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythbackend crashes because of remote slave backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93251 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with DBPageNotFoundError in keys()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93252 in Ubuntu "Partition does not mount on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93253 in gdm (main) "switching users requires you to type the password twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93254 in Ubuntu "usb mouse doesn't work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93255 in Ubuntu "gdm does not start properly herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93256 in evolution (main) "Evolution icons are misrepresentative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93258 in tsclient (main) "Russial localization: tsclient translation in invalid encoding, text unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93257 in compiz (main) "Re-login crashes after logout with compiz activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93259 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" while updating via update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93260 in ubiquity (main) "Bianca crashes at installation on Thinkpad T22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93261 in xchat (universe) "Attempted to cut and paste entire message-to-be-sent with [ctrl] +[x]  and x-chat exits abruptly. Occurred on two occasions tonight." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93262 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted manager applet and AddARGBVisuals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93263 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  another issue with no sound after 2007-03-16 updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93264 in synaptic "synaptic bug feisty(i386)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93265 in evms (main) "/etc/init.d/evms breaks /dev/evms nodes created by initram-fs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93266 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager.desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93267 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93269 in gnome-panel (main) "Will not automatically resize itself." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93268 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93270 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Adding username with space during install causes crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93271 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "X fails on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93272 in xevil (universe) "dumps core as soon as license is accepted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93273 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "snd-ice1712 needs to be reloaded after S3-resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93274 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93275 in wifi-radar (universe) "[apport]  wifi-radar crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93276 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93277 in Ubuntu "Default desktop backgrounds' sizes reported incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93278 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes...no clue why...very frustrating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93279 in Ubuntu Feisty "Synaptic missing from main menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93280 in totem (main) "totem no longer plays encrcypted DVDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93281 in Ubuntu ""Suspend failed" message gives false advice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93282 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93283 in trackballs (universe) "[apport]  trackballs crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93284 in music-applet (universe) "music-applet fails on second login session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93286 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93287 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed when exporting to openoffice drawing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93288 in gxine (main) "gxine hangs on resizing video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93288
<Toadstool> close all the bugs, and start all over again? :] 
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: i wish.  i'd hope to do something like that for kde4
<Toadstool> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93289 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93291 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session "last only 10 second" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93292 in Ubuntu "Actions Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93294 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Laptop stopped supporting sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93295 in hplip (main) "hp-toolbox fails to start (missing dep)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93296 in Ubuntu "Networking crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93297 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed when checking boxes ([apport]  alacarte crashed with OSError in makedirs())" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93299 in linux-meta (main) "Enable DEBUG_FS by default to support kernel driver developers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93300 in Ubuntu "restricted package manager doesn't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93302 in apt (main) "apt-cache policy does not show the paths of local repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93303 in Ubuntu "Program Dia crashes when deleting a diagram object" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93301 in firefox (main) "plantage lors d'ouverture d'onglet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93304 in adept (main) "Undoing a change which will break packages still does not permit us to apply changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93305 in Ubuntu "No graphical progress screen on shutdown (usplash ?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93306 in restricted-manager (main) "Use NoLogo for nvidia driver by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93307 in torrentflux (universe) "Install problem w/ suggested fix: mysql said: ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'torrentflux'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93308 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93309 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93310 in synaptic (main) "major crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93311 in gaim (main) "Crash when choosing an icon for a new "Mobile" message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93312 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop Effects applet should have a help button which opens the available documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93313 in Ubuntu "switching to battery kills X/GDM/something, and puts it in a slow loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93314 in Ubuntu "Mounted HDD partitions aren't shown on Desktop (Feisty Fawn)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93315 in Ubuntu "Mousetrapper USB mouse non-functional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93316 in base-installer (main) "Feisty netboot installer 20061102ubuntu16 failed when using Traditional Chinese environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93317 in irda-utils (main) "irda-utils requires restart after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93318 in Ubuntu "After my last Feisty update I could not start X server. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93320 in tzdata (main) "Unable to upgrade tzdata - conflicting with other package?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93322 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93323 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93324 in Ubuntu "fails to mount SD card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93325 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager.desktop crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93327 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93328 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Cannot set proper CD burning speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93329 in evince (main) "System hangs when Evince tries to open this document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93330 in Ubuntu "Wording on "Migrate documents and settings"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93331 in Ubuntu "Kernel doesn't scale my CPU." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93333 in debconf (main) "adept ask for NICE values during update, finally some packages where not upgraded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93334 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93336 in totem (main) "Colours with Totem Gstreamer are not correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93335 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Asus RT2500 based Wlan-Card does not work with current kernel (2.6.20-11)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93337 in network-manager (main) "Safecom SWLP-54108 Wireless PCI Card (TI ACX111) does not play with Networkmanager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93338 in console-setup (main) "updating console-setup in X destroys screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93340 in gnubg (universe) "Gnubg closes when I start game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93341 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv internal volume control doesn't work by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93342 in Ubuntu "BCM4306 not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93343 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93344 in Ubuntu "launchpad unsuitable for reporting bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93344
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: where are you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93346 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.2 crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93345 in rt2570 (universe) "linux source 2.6.20-11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93348 in xorg (main) "X11 crashes with a dual-head configuration after lauching for example the screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93349 in ubiquity (main) "Make "Migrate documents and settings" optional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93347 in gedit (main) "Find window obscures text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93350 in gnome-panel (main) "Context menu has option "Report a Bug"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93351 in Ubuntu "init-image doesn't load ide modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93354 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty freezes when changing resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93352 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93353 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93355 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome clock not sync properly with server " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93357 in gksu (main) "gksu crash at starting synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93358 in firefox (main) "error appeared after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93360 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93359 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty fails on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93361 in ubiquity (main) "feisty herd 5 desktop cd installer hangs system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93362 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "Via unichrome video driver misplaces OpenGL viewport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93365 in camstream (universe) "Crash trying to read from CPIA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93364 in Ubuntu "Package Request: Armagetron Advanced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93366 in nautilus (main) "Video player is starting twice when double-clicking on video file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93368 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted manager propose x86 driver on powerpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93367 in firefox (main) "Window stay shrinked when using back button from shrinked page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93369 in gnome-panel (main) "wrong polish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93370 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on all sites with macromedia flash movies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93372 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93373 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93371 in openoffice.org (main) "Save icon in new OpenOffice theme is hard to distinguish if it is on or off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93375 in language-pack-fr-base (main) "Confusing french translation in bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93376 in dssi (universe) "[apport]  jack-dssi-host crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93374 in Ubuntu "no sound in edgy (fresh install hda-intel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93377 in gnome-utils (main) "unable to capture a screenshot with pop-up boxes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93378 in gnome-art (universe) "Cannot cancel downloading the list of artwork/themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93379 in Ubuntu "Luminosity popup is at wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93380 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "First Start: clicking on "Add Account" -> Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93381 in nautilus (main) "[Feisty]  "Name" column width in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93382 in mplayer (multiverse) "Polish translation of mplayer.desktop file (diff included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93384 in qt4-x11 (main) "The demos and examples of Qt 4 are not provided in compiled form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93387 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93388 in Ubuntu "update-manager fails to update gnome-pilot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93390 in adept (main) "Error message in adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93390
<pochu> hey thekorn!
<pochu> what's up with bugnumbers? :p
<thekorn> hey pochu!
<thekorn> well, I deleted some lines of code :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> luckily you've noticed it :)
<thekorn> pochu: confirm bug 93386
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93386 in bughelper "Error in bugnumbers in .main since r115" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93386
<pochu> thekorn: going
<thekorn> pochu: and review the patch
<pochu> oks
<thekorn> then I can merge it into .main
<pochu> :S
<pochu> thekorn: works for me
<pochu> bughelper.main r117
<pochu> nop
<pochu> sorry
<pochu> I did bugnumbers instead of ./bugnumbers
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> confirmed
<thekorn> pochu: thanks,
<thekorn> pochu: is the patch working for you?
<pochu> I'm going to apply it
<thekorn> thanks
<dsas> pochu: congrats on becoming a member. (I don't think I said so yet)
<pochu> dsas: thanks :)
<pochu> dsas: aren't you a member yet?
<pochu> thekorn: works for me! :)
<dsas> pochu: yeah, I got membership in january
<pochu> thekorn: good work :)
<pochu> dsas: :)
<pochu> dsas: so, why don't you have an irc cloack?
<dsas> pochu: I never got round to setting one up.
<thekorn> pochu: ok, will merge that patch into main.
<pochu> thekorn: ok, great!
<pochu> dsas: it's easy, just ping Sevea s and he'll do it for you :)
<pochu> hehe
<dsas> pochu: Do I have to do anything on my side? Or does it just go from my nickserv authorisation
<pochu> dsas: just it, identify on startup
<pochu> dsas: and you're already doing it, aren't you?
<dsas> pochu: yes.
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93391 in Ubuntu "some dummy put a bug in it by having it copy documents before I can install it ...so it crashed I cant click next because there is no next , so I am forced to canel the install..-Fesity Fawn herd5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93391
<dsas> that's an impressive title
<pochu> hehehe
<TomaszD> hahah
<TomaszD> good one
<pochu> one day I saw one which said: "Bug"
<yamal> "I don't know" would be a favorite for a bug title
<dsas> Someone posted a bug in gnome bugzilla saying "I was drinking a beer"
<dsas> in response to the "what were you doing at the time" question.
<jrib> dsas: haha
<pochu> dsas: LoL :)
<pochu> I'm off to eat
<pochu> see u!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93392 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93393 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93394 in upstart (main) "[Feisty]  upstart fails to enter runleve 1 when 1 is set in boot parameter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93395 in mc (universe) "[apport]  mc crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93396 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[Feisty]  File save dialog delets filename when changing directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93397 in kdebase (main) "Compose key + XKB do not work correctly in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93398 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93399 in Ubuntu "Can't set my wireless connection inactive on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93400 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel crash; lost launcher & panel bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93401 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[apport]  pdc_adma.ko crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93403 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93402 in gproftpd (universe) "[apport]  gproftpd crashed with SIGSEGV in strcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93404 in powernowd (main) "Use `conservative' governor instead of `ondemand' by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93405 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93406 in bug-buddy (main) "Bug-buddy in Gnome: wrong call to URL " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93407 in Ubuntu "acpid configuration crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93408 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus: Eel Warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93409 in powernowd (main) "Purpose of this package?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93411 in Ubuntu "beryl-manager crash upon startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93411
<pef> hello
<pochu> heya pef
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93415 in totem (main) "Totem cannot play ASF Video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93416 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93413 in vpnc (universe) "vpnc dead peer detection disconnects immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93414 in imagemagick (main) "[apport]  identify crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93418 in Ubuntu "No CPU speed control on AMD64 Sempron 2800+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93420 in Ubuntu "Netgear WG511T stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93421 in gnome-panel (main) "Launcher Properties contains a conflicting accelerator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93422 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in XRenderFillRectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93417 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Image scaling bug in gspca kernel module." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93423 in Ubuntu "Update Manager (manual startup)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93424 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "xfce desktop management crash randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93425 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend to ram doesn't work anymore on Dell Latidude D810" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93426 in update-manager (main) "almost every time open the update-manager, update-manager crash is reported but actually it works." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93429 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  no sensor information for fans" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93431 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93432 in devilspie (universe) "[apport]  devilspie crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93435 in mythplugins (multiverse) "mythvideo can't pull data from imdb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93434 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93436 in firefox (main) "Firefox keyboard shortcut issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93438 in ubiquity (main) "No feed back while resizing ntfs partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93439 in kvm (universe) "crash on reboot after finishing fedora install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93440 in xorg (main) "Wrong default resolution for thinkpad r52" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93441 in notification-daemon (main) "Hardcoded use of DejaVu Sans Oblique " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93442 in banshee (universe) "Banshee uses hardcoded fonts instead of system fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93444 in ubiquity (main) "when resizing the slider is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93445 in sdl-ttf2.0 (main) "Unable to render text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93446 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93447 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Launcing programs from gnome is very slow." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93448 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in PString::Compare()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93449 in vim (main) "Wrong .viminfo creation permissions when running "sudo vim"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93450 in lsb (main) "[apport]  lsb_release crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93451 in digikam (main) "Accentuated characters don't appear correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93452 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic UI glitch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93453 in Ubuntu "Error during Upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93454 in hddtemp (universe) "in Feisty hddtemp not showing temp's say "S.M.A.R.T. not available"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93455 in Ubuntu "Error during Upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93456 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed while testing a laptop screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93457 in dvdrip (multiverse) "dvdrip move on cluster menu close application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93458 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93459 in Ubuntu "Adept Manager KMenu entry should not have "run as a different user" switched on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93460 in Ubuntu "firefox32 does not connect to internet on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93461 in adept (main) "Adept Manager KMenu entry should not have "run as a different user" switched on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93463 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93464 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93465 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Installer crashed after hanging for a long time while a gnome package installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93465
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(Ubugtu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #93495 in wifi-radar (universe) "wifi-radar freezes the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93495
(Ubugtu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #93496 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93497 in amarok (main) "Amarok not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93498 in desmume (universe) "[apport]  desmume crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93500 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Wrong Finnish translation in xorg.xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93501 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93503 in fluxbox (universe) "Fluxbox - Tabs can not be disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93504 in Ubuntu "can't type in firefox after alt-screen copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93505 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  lattice crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93506 in gpixpod (universe) "gpixpod does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93507 in gnome-games (main) "Klondike does not show fireworks upon completion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93509 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "xorg fails with ati driver with feisty on Apple ppc (post herd5 update)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93508 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "[feisty]  artifact in bootsplash screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93510 in gnome-btdownload (main) "GNOME BitTorrent menu entry is visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93511 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_iterate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93512 in debconf (main) "update can`t be completed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93513 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93514 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-backup compares to old file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93515 in sane-backends (main) "Regression from edgy: Unable to scan properly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93517 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93519 in lsb (main) "i don't know what happend!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93521 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93522 in gnome-panel (main) "how to delete windows-list applet (7.04 alpha 2.18.0 gnome))" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93523 in evolution (main) "evilution used far to much memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93525 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93518 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with AttributeError in install()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93520 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Tb 1.5.0.10 crashed after cmd: get all new msgs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93524 in Ubuntu "Cannot install GNUCASH" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93526 in Ubuntu "Crash with USB Stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93527 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93528 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-11-generic kernel crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93530 in firefox (main) "crashed installing extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93529 in Ubuntu "update manager error on upgrade from edgy to feisty lighttpd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93531 in beast (universe) "security issue with beast wrappers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93532 in imgseek (universe) "imgSeek crashed when attempting "draw" search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93534 in mozilla (universe) "Mozilla calendar crashes when entering content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93535 in network-manager (main) "NM may lose wireless networks following suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93536 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93538 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93539 in k3b (main) "Upgrade k3b to version 1.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93537 in ubiquity (main) "installation wizard in kubuntu edgy desktop cd is highly messed up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93540 in liferea (main) "UVF exception: liferea 1.2.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93540
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-10
<mohbana> fix the icedtea already please
<ryanakca> What would you do with a bug like 193843? Invalid? Switch it to the Synaptic package and mark as "Triaged,Wishlist"?
<secretlondon> bug #193843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193843 in kubuntu-meta "Please port synaptic to KDE or Qt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193843
<secretlondon> wishlist certainly
<secretlondon> keep it on kde I think
<secretlondon> it's a bug on kubuntu, not on synaptic
<RAOF> Isn't that just _Adept_?
<ryanakca> RAOF: imho, its a "we probably won't ever do that" bug...
<RAOF> What I mean is, doesn't Adept fill the same role as synaptic for KDE?  In which case, the bug is invalid.
<secretlondon> well they are complaining that adept doesn't do the job
<RAOF> Right.  So it's one or more wishlist bugs against adept?
<secretlondon> yes
<RAOF> Now, having actually read the bug I'm more inclined to punt it as invalid, and ask for the filer to file some wishlist bugs against adept.
<ryanakca> RAOF: ok, I'll do that.
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<yuriy> ryanakca: good answer
<ryanakca> yuriy: thanks :)
<yuriy> i saw that bug and was going to say something along the lines of this should be a spec, but work is underway on a new version of adept anyway, but didn't have the energy to put it nicely
<ryanakca> :)
<greg-g> dang secretlondon, you're on top of those sound bugs :)
<secretlondon> greg-g I'm looking out for them using ubotu ;)
<greg-g> secretlondon: yeah, I keep checking in there every 10-15 minutes, but you always beat me ;)
<secretlondon> :P
<greg-g> hey, can I ask your opinion/help on linking an upstream real quick?
<secretlondon> sure
<greg-g> I'm looking at bug 190240
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190240 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox podcast reciever fails to download enapsulated data that includes a redirect" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190240
<greg-g> I have found these two in bugzilla.gnome:
<greg-g> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=489173
<greg-g> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503628
<ubotu> Gnome bug 489173 in Podcast "Fails to subscribe to complex podcast addresses" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<greg-g> and I have heard that it is reported in bugzilla.gnome so I am just trying to find it, but I'm not exactly sure if either of those is the same bug
<ubotu> Gnome bug 503628 in Podcast "R-b can't download episodes from a CNN podcast" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<secretlondon> they both have ? in them
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> so, they might be dupes themselves
<secretlondon> yeah
<secretlondon> and neither are confirmed
<greg-g> right
<secretlondon> so the earliest maybe?
<greg-g> and I've never done bug management (other than forwarding LP bugs to it) in bugzilla.gnome
<secretlondon> maybe mention the other one in your report
<secretlondon> let them decide if they are dupes
<greg-g> true true
 * secretlondon wonders wtf we are supposed to do with bug #200446
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200446 in ubuntu "ubuntu7.10在中文界面下的PDF支持不是完美的，因为有时候中文是一个字，（比如“厚”，但是在PDF阅读器的目录里会显示为相近的“辱”。类似的有“胥”与“青”" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200446
<RAOF> Push it through google?
<RAOF> And then mention that we actually only handle bugs in English? :/
<secretlondon> we could try, but it's only a few lines of text anyway. I guess it's not even a proper bug even if we could translate it
<secretlondon> we *should* also be able to handle bugs in not english, as we do make a big thing of localisation
<secretlondon> and yet our systems are completely monolingual
<techno_freak> or LP should handle this internally and post the english translated version as comment ;)
<RAOF> secretlondon: It looks like it probably is a bug, after pushing through google.
<secretlondon> RAOF thanks
<secretlondon> techno_freak: machine translation? I think maybe tagging bugs with language and native speakers of X language looking for bugs with that tag?
<techno_freak> secretlondon, LP can ask the Orig reporter to mark his language, if its not english, and provide an option for others to see a translation of it may be use google at the back end.
<techno_freak> tagging bugs with language is a good idea too
<RAOF> techno_freak: That's a good idea - we should probably file that as a bug against launchpad.
<techno_freak> :)
<RAOF> techno_freak: Would you credit it?  People have thought of this before :) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/52955.
 * techno_freak checks
<techno_freak> ah, me and RAOF commented the same google translation ;) but it was me who was late :|
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52955 in malone "translators for non-english bug reports" [Wishlist,New]
<RAOF> Welcome back ubotu.
<techno_freak> can someone help me remove 'Ubuntu India Loco Team' from the list of subscribed teams for the bug #183958 ?
<secretlondon> techno_freak: don't have the permissions to look at it
<secretlondon> i'm in bug control too
<techno_freak> secretlondon, can't catch hold of the list admin is not easy job, so trying to find some one else who can do it.
<techno_freak> the entire people subscribed to loco team is now spamming back, half of them wondering why they are in the team still :S
<secretlondon> you probably need someone from canonical
<techno_freak> hmm :)
<ubotu> Bug 183958 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/183958 is private
<hggdh> all: just had a chat with pitti on #ubuntu-desktop -- apport-retrace is disabled for gutsy crashes. As a result, any bug created by apport will be inaccessible to bug triagers. In fact, it will only be accessible to the reporter...
<secretlondon> oh
<hggdh> I am not sure I was able to explain to pitti the consequences to bug triaging. Help is very welcome
<secretlondon> did he say why apport has been disabled for gutsy?
<hggdh> (2008-03-10 02:47:40) pitti: hggdh: I disabled that, since gutsy's python-launchpad-bugs is totally out of date
<hggdh> (2008-03-10 02:47:54) pitti: hggdh: the subscription is done by the retracer
<secretlondon> so how are we supposed to deal with gutsy bugs?
<hggdh> (time is US CDT -- forgot to update my system time to GMT+1)
<secretlondon> cdt =-6?
<hggdh> I guess, right now, we are *not*
<hggdh> right now CDT=gmt-6
<secretlondon> maybe bdmurray needs to speak to him
<hggdh> perhaps...
<hggdh> I can understand not having retraces on 7.10, but not being blocked from bug triaging
<secretlondon> but there is question of how to triage a bug without a retrace
<secretlondon> we probably shouldn't even be accepting them if we aren't going to do anything with them
<hggdh> secretlondon: please keep in mind that lack of access is restricted to apport-generated bugs
<secretlondon> they are pretty big uploads
<secretlondon> hggdh: sure I know. but we can't do a lot with a .crash file
<hggdh> even without apport-retrace, if the bug is opened by someone that has installed the necessary debug packages, the local apport-gtk trace would be enough
<secretlondon> true
<hggdh> but this is purely theoretically interesting, since we will not have access anyway
<hggdh> sigh. oh tempora, oh mores
<secretlondon> but we don't not have access *by design*, just as a consequence?
<hggdh> I cannot answer that
<hggdh> meaning I do not know
<secretlondon> regardless someone needs to do something about bug #183958 as a whole loco team has been subscribed to it
<ubotu> Bug 183958 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/183958 is private
<secretlondon> even if it needs a canonical sysadmin
<hggdh> :-) as one should have expected, I cannot even see it. Cool. I am a bug triager that is forbidden to triage.
<techno_freak> ah
<techno_freak> some one set it as private, thinking that will stop the mails they get
<secretlondon> but bug control can normally see private bugs
<secretlondon> but i can't see that one
<hggdh> and unsubscribed bug triagers also...
<hggdh> bug control and QA can see most bugs because we get automagically subscribed to them
<secretlondon> ah
<techno_freak> the problem is people started unsubscribing from the team to get rid of the spam
<RAOF> I'm in ~ubuntu-dev, and I can't view that bug, which means that it's not in Ubuntu?
<hggdh> RAOF: no, it means you are not subcribed to it (either directly, or via a group subscription)
<hggdh> or, of course, it is set as a security issue
<techno_freak> oops, something happened, i can't see it too :s
<hggdh> all: welcome to my personall hell, since yesterday
<secretlondon> hi pedro_
<pedro_> hello secretlondon!
<secretlondon> pedro_ there is a problem with gutsy apport bugs apparently - i'm told that we don't have access to them anymore
<secretlondon> <hggdh> all: just had a chat with pitti on #ubuntu-desktop -- apport-retrace is disabled for gutsy crashes. As a result, any bug created by apport will be inaccessible to bug triagers. In fact, it will only be accessible to the reporter..
<secretlondon> Bug #200338 is the bug of the day, 21 duplicates and counting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<techno_freak> ah
<Iulian> Hey
<techno_freak> Iulian, heya
<Iulian> Hi techno_freak
<secretlondon> hi Iulian
<secretlondon> Iulian metabug of the day bug #200338
<Iulian> Hello secretlondon
<Iulian> Woah!
 * secretlondon has been dealing with "my sound has broken" questions all morning..
<secretlondon> and duping them all
<Iulian> Bleh, I haven't upgraded to 2.6.24-12 yet
<Pici> I knew I was going to regret subscribing to that bug.
<secretlondon> we'll get 101 ME TOOs
<techno_freak> nice job ;0
<Iulian> Yeah, we should add a comment saying something like: "Please stop confirming, this bug is well known".
<techno_freak> ;)
<Iulian> Ohh, I see pedro is here! Hello pedro_
<secretlondon> Iulian: it's been done several times
<Iulian> Uhmm, okay.
<Iulian> pedro_: Long time no see, Henrik told me that you were at a FOSS meeting IIRC
<secretlondon> hi greg_g
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<secretlondon> wow bot lag
<Iulian> Indeed :)
<Iulian> ~30min
 * secretlondon nods
<greg-g> hiya secretlondon, I woke up to 60 messages from just that sound bug
 * secretlondon nods
<secretlondon> I got 100 emails from the old pycentral bug
<greg-g> ahh yeah, nice
 * greg-g loves how people don't read before posting "me too"
<secretlondon> totally
<secretlondon> just caught another dupe
 * secretlondon sighs
<techno_freak> *secretlondon is known as dupe-hunter
<techno_freak> ;)
<secretlondon> :D
<secretlondon> the bug is now listed as fix commited
<Iulian> That's wonderful!
<secretlondon> ben Collins is dealing with
<secretlondon>  sound bug is fixed in hardy 2.6.24-12.20
<Iulian> That was fast.
 * secretlondon nods
<secretlondon> night
<qense> Can a mark a bug as fix released when an update solved the problem, but the update wasn't meant to do so, there isn't a patch written for the bug.
<pedro_> qense: yes, you can
<qense> ok
<qense> Does bug #200130 needs more information?
<qense> bug 200130
<qense> ubotu?
<bdmurray> pedro_: welcome back!
<pedro_> heeey bdmurray! thanks you ;-)
<pedro_> new channel eh? :-)
<bdmurray> ubotu has been having some connectivity issues but should be here but not announcing
<Pici> I just requested that the temporary bot be joined here, just for bug# resolving
<bdmurray> bug 1
<LjL> bdmurray, can you please mute ubotu so we can bring a backup bot
<bdmurray> LjL: I've no way to contact him, he isn't my bot.
<LjL> bdmurray: i mean mute him from the channel. /mode #ubuntu-bugs +q *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu
<bdmurray> LjL: heh, okay sure
<LjL> bug 1
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<qense> so, does bug 200130 contains enough information?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200130 in alsa-driver "Fix sound on nVidia GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M chipset (Asus F5N, Acer Aspire 4250)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200130
<qense> I'm not really sure what to ask for
<qense> btw, bdmurray: have you read my application for the BugControl team?
<qense> I'm curious for your comments ;)
<bdmurray> qense: I haven't yet I'm sorry.  I've been quite busy.
<qense> it's ok
<bdmurray> bug 1
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wraund> can anyone help me with this?
<wraund> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5528/
<wraund> working :)
<wraund> sound is back online xD
<afflux> morning
<afflux> which package is responsible for loading the correct sound kernel modules?
<pedro_> afflux: you're probably affected by bug 200338
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<afflux> pedro_: don't think so, I'm just triaging bug 199793
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199793 in ubuntu "8.10 Alpha 6: No sound with ALC883" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199793
<pedro_> ok cool, not the same then
<afflux> ah, -12... maybe I should try that one ;)
<afflux> anyway, I wonder which package should be assigned to 199793
<afflux> huh, someone set my ubuntu bug to invalid because upstream committed a fix to it's VCS
<Iulian> afflux: That's weird, which bug?
<afflux> Iulian: bug 157082
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 157082 in pastebinit "manpage suggesting wrong arguments" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157082
<Iulian> Thanks.
<bdmurray> afflux: re 199793 it'd be the kernel so linux and while they've worked around it may still be a valid bug
<afflux> yep
<afflux> alright, thanks
<qense> hello
<qense> I'm working on triaging bug 200130, but I'm not sure if I've asked for enough information.
<qense> What do you think?
<qense> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/200130
<andrea-bs> qense: it seems he's using an old version of the kernel
<pedro_> gosh my fonts are so small
<qense> it's the latest version on gutsy though
<qense> and gutsy is still the current release
 * pedro_ kicks xchat
<andrea-bs> qense: but non on hardy
<qense> maybe he's using the gutsy installation
<qense> I can ask him that
<andrea-bs> [from the bug] Sound does not work in either 7.10 and 8.04 Alpha 6
<qense> and ask him to report this on both versions
<qense> and if he uses the latest hardy kernel
<qense> is 2.6.22 still used by default by hardy?
<Pici> No. 2.6.24-12 now.
<qense> ok
<qense> thx
<Pici> http://launchpad.net/bugs/200338 is currently logged for the sound issue on that kernel revision.
<andrea-bs> he's using 2.6.24-11-generic, the latest is 2.6.24-12-generic
<qense> ah
<qense> I was just looking at the uname -a output at the top of the log
<qense> I'll ask him to upgrade hardy tot he latest kernel and try again
<andrea-bs> qense: the patch on hardy has been uploaded so tell him to wait some hours
<qense> ok, thx
<andrea-bs> qense: <https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/palmer>
<qense> that's the building on someone's ppa or the real ubuntu package?
<andrea-bs> the real ubuntu package
<qense> wow :P
<qense> looks nice
<andrea-bs> ;)
<ryanakca> mr_pouit: btw, sorry for all the spam bug mail I'm causing you :)
<qense> I go, goodbye everybody!
<mr_pouit> ryanakca: only 32 new mails, that's not so much ^_~
<ryanakca> mr_pouit: lol, not done :)
<mr_pouit> ^^
<mr_pouit> ryanakca: but I think you misunderstood, it's 5-A-Day, not 50 ;p
<ryanakca> lol :P
<greg-g> 46 duplicates, wow
<wolfger> 46 duplicates, and somebody on Brainstorm wants to make it easier to file bugs for (and I'm severely paraphrasing) people without a clue. One key point mentioned in the proposal is that "checking for duplicates is too technical"
<pochu> create a new idea, "fix all bugs in Ubuntu", and mark that one as superseeded by this one :Þ
<wolfger> I suggest all triagers go "digg it down"... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1395/
<wolfger> oops, that's the wrong link
<wolfger> had a very similar title. Maybe the one I commented on earlier already got buried.
<wolfger> ah, it was marked "duplicate" http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4062/
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-11
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Yesterday's New Bugs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/yesterday/ | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<jjesse> yay my 5 a day is done today :)
<jjesse> wahooo
<jjesse> does that mean i get to go to bed now ?
<techno_freak> hi
<greg-g> ahhh, that felt good, marked a bunch of old incomplete bugs invalid
<techno_freak> ah that reminds me to check some bugs which I had marked to be checked later..
<secretlondon> too much bug mail..
<secretlondon> no hug day today btw?
 * techno_freak wakes up
<techno_freak> seb128, heya!
<techno_freak> secretlondon, heya!
<secretlondon> hi techno_freak!
<Iulian> Hey
<techno_freak> heya
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<Iulian> Hi there pedro_!
<Iulian> How are you?
<pedro_> I'm good thanks, how about you?
<Iulian> pedro_: Here too, doing well :)
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi bbdebian
<secretlondon> ni hug day today?
<secretlondon> no
<bdmurray> secretlondon: I thought we'd look at yesterday's bugs and try to drive that to 0
<secretlondon> bdmurray: ok :)
<bdmurray> but no, I didn't send out an announcement
<secretlondon> yesterday's bugs = yesterday's bugs that are @new
<secretlondon> the bottom 8 are old bugs
<bdmurray> It looks not a the "first reported on" date but on Filed when bit for a task.  So looking at 105545 the linux-source-2.6.22 task was opened ~21 hours ago.
<bdmurray> ogasawara: alsa drivers are in l-u-m now right?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I think so
<qense> hello
<secretlondon> hi
<QbixAway> Can somebody tell me how bug contact works? I'm listed as bug contact for dosbox, but I can't change imporantance in launchpad. (for a bug against dosbox)
<bdmurray> QbixAway: setting importance is restricted to the ubuntu bugcontrol team.  Are you a member of any Ubuntu teams?
<blue-frog> Hi, would like to fill in a bug report (if it's one) but am at a loss as under what name/package I should do that. When copying data to/from USB HDD and my laptop HDD, the system basically comes to a halt and nothing else than copying can occur. to/from laptop HDD is a bit better but still the system is slowed down a lot.
<QbixAway> nope. just bug contact. according to the text that appears when hovering
<QbixAway> (only changable by project... and bug contact)
<bdmurray> QbixAway: that message may be wrong.  Is this a dosbox (ubuntu) bug or a dosbox project bug?
<QbixAway> the first https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosbox/+bug/74719
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 74719 in dosbox "Mouse frozen in lower right corner in edgy version of dosbox" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<QbixAway> according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/~spiru/+packagebugs I'm a bug contact
<QbixAway> so is this just a wrong help text ? or is something else wrong ?
<bdmurray> Right, I understand but I think Launchpad's message about who can set importance for the bug is wrong.  I don't think bug contacts can set the importance yet, however in the future package maintainers are supposed to be able to set the importance.
<QbixAway> should I file a bug against launchpad then ?
<bdmurray> I think that might be useful.  You'd want to file it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug .
<bdmurray> Do you want the importance of that particular bug set?
<QbixAway> well not sure. as I don't know to what I can set it.
<bdmurray> There is some information about importances at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<bdmurray> blue-frog: that would be a bug about the kernel so the package is dependent on the release of Ubuntu you are running
<QbixAway> bdmurray low would fit it as it is (probably) related to dual screen setups only with (according to me) a broken Xorg.conf (if the Xorg.conf is generated by ubuntu stuff then it might be worse)
<QbixAway> but leaving it undecided is fine as well
<bdmurray> I still have it open so will set it for you.  If not being able to set importance becomes problematic for you please let me know.
<bdmurray> I see there is only 1 bug about dosbox at the moment though. ;)
<QbixAway> yeah a total of 16
<QbixAway> so it's doing allright ;)
<QbixAway> there were 3 closed in the last days. but there things weren't done by me.
<blue-frog_> Hi, would like to fill in a bug report (if it's one) but am at a loss as under what name/package I should do that. When copying data to/from USB HDD and my laptop HDD, the system basically comes to a halt and nothing else than copying can occur. to/from laptop HDD is a bit better but still the system is slowed down a lot.
<bdmurray> blue-frog: that would be a bug about the kernel so the package is dependent on the release of Ubuntu you are running
<blue-frog_> bdmurray: ty
<bdmurray> blue-frog_: additionally https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies has information about filing kernel bug reports
<blue-frog_> ok
<secretlondon> more kernel bugs :)
<qense> Better one kernel bug in Malone, than ten unknown. ;)
<secretlondon> now totem and rhythmbox
<qense> Are there specific files important to include/commands output to ask for when gnome-panel crashes?
<james_w> qense: ~/.xsession-errors can be important.
<seb128> qense: use apport to send crashers
<seb128> qense: otherwise they are useless and will be closed
<qense> I'm asking the reporter of bug 201062 for information
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201062 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel disappears sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201062
<qense> is there a way to let him use apport if those panels disappear regulary?
<seb128> close it using the stock reply asking to use apport
<seb128> if it crashes it should have a .crash in /var/crash
<seb128> the stock replies says that
<qense> I should use this reply? Missing a crash report or having a .crash attachment
<qense> isn't there a way to report a bug from a .crash file with apport under gnome too?
<mohbana> is icedtea plugin fixed?
<qense> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-20ebac8207b4398d32f955193ac904e3c4228dea)
<seb128> qense: the first way described is under GNOME
<qense> ok
<seb128> go to /var/crash using nautilus and click on the crash
<qense> :)
<qense> thx
<seb128> you are welcome
<seb128> thanks for triaging ;-)
<james_w> could someone confirm that I'm not being silly in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/201059 please?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201059 in samba "conffile prompt on latest upgrade in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> I'm the original reporter.
<seb128> james_w: I didn't update yet today but I'll let you know if I get that too
<james_w> seb128: I mean that getting a prompt for an unmodified file is a bug.
<seb128> it is
<seb128> if the file is really unmodified ;-)
<Laney> james_w: Confirmed
<james_w> yeah, I don't like disagreeing with people if I'm not positive that I'm right.
<bdmurray> james_w: what does the diff of the two files return?
<Laney> bdmurray: It showed some changed comments
<Laney> (afaik)
<james_w> There's a few changed lines, some comments, some settings.
<seb128> james_w: maybe ping slangasek on #ubuntu-devel about it
<james_w> but I don't have the base revision to compare with that.
<seb128> he's one of the samba maintainers
<bdmurray> I seem to recall that happening also.
<james_w> seb128: I could do. I saw that bubulle said that he broke something with the new upload, so he may be on top of it.
<james_w> I want to do it again, as the diff in the update-manager popup was *horrible* I think. It may be something to do with ucf rather than dpkg prompts.
<james_w> It looked like a side by side diff with variable whitespace separating the two columns.
<james_w> so, if anyone sees this again, can they please check the diff window, and file a bug on update-manager if they see the same please?
<seb128> doesn't look like the conffile prompt indeed
<qense> is bug 201019 a bug in gnome-panel or gnome-applets or even in a completely different package?(GTK?)
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201019 in gnome-applets "gnome-applets Charpick applet does not support transparency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201019
<seb128> james_w: what would you expect update-manager to do?
<james_w> seb128: showing a diff is fine, but the presentation made it absolutely unreadable in this case, so I had no chance of assessing the changes.
<asomething> qense: i'd check for a dup
<seb128> qense: bug #190241
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 190241 in gnome-applets "[wish] 8.04 hardy heron - apply transparence to charpick" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190241
<james_w> seb128: there is a bug open on u-m to have a proper two/three pane diff like meld.
<qense> thx
<asomething> thought i'd seen it before
<bdmurray> seb128: bug 179492 is fixed in debian and we auto sync with them, what needs to happen next?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 179492 in exuberant-ctags "exuberant-ctags: python variables starting with "def" are shown as functions" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179492
<seb128> bdmurray: depends of the situation, either that's something we want for hardy and the debian changes are already, in which case somebody needs to do a sync request
<seb128> bdmurray: or there is too many debian change and the fix should be backported to haryd
<seb128> bdmurray: or we don't need to be fixed in hardy and we will wait until next cycle for a sync
<bdmurray> seb128: so there'd need to be a second bug to get it sync'ed?
<james_w> the sync would just bring in this bug fix, a no change standards update, and a change to debian/copyright
<james_w> and the maintainer is cjwatson if you want to get his opinion.
<seb128> bdmurray: yes, or hijack this one to a sync request and update the title
<qense> shall I close bug 200958 and point him to brainstorm?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200958 in gnome-menus "Menu Sub-Categories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200958
<qense> Maybe he'd even better post this on GNOMEs or Freedesktops bug tracker
<seb128> qense: not sure, we have no right way to handle those currently
<qense> I've told him to suggest this somehwere else
<seb128> qense: you can confirm it as a wishlist for now and indicate that a list or forum might be a better media to discuss the change
<seb128> qense: that's alright
<qense> it's quite a major change
<seb128> yes
<qense> I did mark it as invalid
<qense> but I can't set the importance since my application for bugcontrol is still under review
<seb128> no problem, I'll reply if he disagrees
<james_w> heh :) That's one way to find users from your city, make the panel crash when they set the city as their location in the clock, and then triage the bug report.
<qense> there would be a small change to find someone from my own village :)
<qense> although a computer shop in a village nearby sells computers with ubuntu
<qense> there are a lot of bugs in the weather applet
<joumetal> Any ideas to bug 194023?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 194023 in update-manager-core "LTS to LTS Upgrade 6.06 -> 8.04 error: Can't calculate upgrade, Failed to read Mirror, bzip2 errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194023
<qense> We should give the weather-applet its own hug day :) it has a lot of bugs reported against it
<yuriy> bdmurray: could you please make bug graphs for amarok for hug day?
<qense> bug 200942 is invalid, isn't it?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200942 in gnome-media "gnome-media-common wants to remove important packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200942
<qense> there are loads of packages that want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<qense> gnome-audio for example
<bdmurray> yuriy: I'll look into it, give me a minute
<andrea-bs> qense: I can't reproduce the bug on hardy with latest updates
<yuriy> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<qense> it's invalid than :)
<qense> thx
<yuriy> bdmurray: for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<bdmurray> yuriy: I'd guessed as much. ;)
<qense> I go, bye
<bdmurray> yuriy: is there something wrong with http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/amarok/
<booxter> Hello! is there any people who wish to help fixing some bugs in locales/language selector regarding Belarusian language? Thanks is what I can give for this:)
<secretlondon> booxter: what help do you need?
<booxter> there are some old bugs that need fixing (and there is a fix already) but they aren't. These bugs are regarding new Belarusian Latin translation of Linux software (GNOME 2.22 is ~74% translated, almost official fully translated status). But Ubuntu doesn't support this locale, nor in Language selector, nor in ubuntu 'be' locale file in .../supported/en ...
<booxter> secretlondon,
<booxter> and for now our users should make a huge effort in Ubuntu to enable our localization. With manually editing configs, generating locales and so on...
<secretlondon> booxter: there needs to be a bug on rosetta I think to get the locale included
<booxter> rosetta is not the problem I mean
<booxter> (and btw rosetta can't help our efforts because it doesn't support 'language variants' like be@latin or sr@Latn)
<booxter> bugs are in launchpad
<booxter> assigned to the proper packages
<secretlondon> booxter: it can be made to support your locale
<booxter> one of them even have a patch attached
<booxter> but devs ignore this (that's how it's seen by our l10n team)
<secretlondon> do you have some bug numbers I can look at?
<booxter> i'd like to see it's not
<booxter> wait a minute, i'll write them here
<secretlondon> it needs to be implemented *above* an individual package level
<booxter> #146681 (Language selector), #157654 (no be@latin locale generated, with patch), #159402 (obsolete Locations.xml file for be@latin <- though don't know if it is fixed for the next Ubuntu release), and, for completeness, #29800 (no Rosetta support for lang-variants)
<booxter> secretlondon, here they are
<secretlondon> thanks!
<booxter> no reason for thanks. That would be the reason to thank you if you'll help our community to finally make public statements in Belarusian news sources about the first Belarusian OS ever being:)
<booxter> *Belarusian Latin
<secretlondon> Wikipedia says Belarusian is written in cyrillic. You are http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belarusian_Latin_alphabet?
<secretlondon> bug #29800
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 29800 in rosetta "variant (sr@Latn) support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29800
<booxter> yes, there are two scripts and three literature normalizations of our language:)
<secretlondon> bug #29800 looks stuck
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 29800 in rosetta "variant (sr@Latn) support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29800
<secretlondon> bug #159402
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 159402 in language-pack-be "Ubuntu uses old Locations.xml file for gweather panel applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159402
<booxter> Yes, but Rosetta is not the main priority for now for Belarusian Latin community:) Though we'll be happy if lang-variants support would be implemented :)
<secretlondon> Ubuntu translations go through rosetta as far as I know. I'm not exactly sure how it works #launchpad may know more
<secretlondon> I think actually the root bug may be the rosetta one
<booxter> they aren't really... there are be@latin gettext-files installed in Ubuntu with generic Belarusian langpack
<booxter> we just don't have the possibility to update them through Rosetta and to translate Ubuntu-specific software
<secretlondon> bug #146681
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 146681 in language-selector "Belarusian Latin for selector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146681
<secretlondon> bug #157654
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 157654 in ubuntu "No Belarusian Latin locale generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157654
<booxter> as you can see, the least two bugs already have solutions/fixes/patches so I can't imagine why they are stucked
<secretlondon> probably because they all need some overriding approval - however i'm not sure what and from where
<secretlondon> I think this stuff is generally filed against l10n, I'll see what I can work out
<booxter> ow, tnx! how can I contact you on the issue?
<secretlondon> I've subscribed to bug #157654
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 157654 in ubuntu "No Belarusian Latin locale generated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157654
<booxter> ok, it's a quickfix I think. Just one more string in supported.d/be file
<booxter> and Belarusian Latin in Language Selector is one string too
<secretlondon> I suspect this isn't stuck technically but I'll investigate
<booxter> other issues are not so serious for today and possibly need more work, so just drop them for this Ubuntu release
<secretlondon> Ubuntu was the first OS to have support for the Kurdish language, so I don't see why we shouldn't support this
<booxter> secretlondon, ok, thank you for attention! see you later on launchpad bugzilla.
<secretlondon> np :)
<booxter> yes, level of Kurdish support is what we want for Belarusian Latin:) We've already discussed Kurdish issue in our local i18n community. That's fantastic when 'little' languages have computer software in it, especially for us who can't imagine even generic Belarusian cyrillic support in M$ Windows:)
<secretlondon> well with Kurdish you can understand why Microsoft and Apple wouldn't touch it. The Turkish government is hostile and has $$
<secretlondon> Only free software can provide minority language communities with software in their own language
<booxter> ...and Belarusian language has no support of any government:)
<secretlondon> in latin
<booxter> no, at all
<secretlondon> Doesn't Belarusian cyrillic have support of the Belarusian government, or is it Russian?
<bdmurray> can anybody confirm the minimum time for sleep On AC Power in gnome-power-manager is 11 minutes?
<booxter> yes, Russian is everywhere. Belarusian is marginalized by our authorities
<booxter> bdmurray, yes, it is (on Gentoo)
<secretlondon> bdmurray: same in hardy
<secretlondon> bdmurray: battery power too
<bdmurray> That's weird, I wonder why eleven and that also seems longer than it used to be.
<secretlondon> >10 mins to 1 hour?
<bdmurray> I've been looking at bug 109338 and it mentions 5 minutes
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 109338 in gnome-power-manager "Computer will suspend while copying file across network" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109338
<secretlondon> presumably it was 5 mins at that point?
<secretlondon> i'll look at change logs
<crimsun> secretlondon: as a pointer, audio bugs with a symptom of "low sound", "volume blah blah blah" are linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (gutsy), linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 (gutsy w/ a manual install of l-b-m), or linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (hardy).  It's almost never alsa-driver or alsa-lib.
<secretlondon> crimsun: thanks. I think I was using part of the debugging procedures to allocate
<crimsun> secretlondon: (alsa-driver ships only configuration files by default.  alsa-lib has nothing to do with volume.)
<secretlondon> ok
<crimsun> thanks again for triaging, BTW :)
<secretlondon> i'll check the kernel triaging docs in a sec, as they prob need making more clear
<crimsun> definitely.  Documentation nearly always succumbs to bitrot most quickly.
<bdmurray> crimsun: you mentioned bug 118610 is an upstream bug.  upstream where?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 118610 in alsa-tools "[alsa-firmware] tascam us428: one file is missing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118610
<secretlondon> bdmurray: g-p-m faq says "The sliders in gnome-power-preferences are set to start at the value of the session-timout + 1 minute"
<crimsun> bdmurray: upstream upstream.  www.alsa-project.org
<crimsun> bdmurray: to clarify, tsmithe has done some work with maintaining it separately; he may have more insight.
<tsmithe> crimsun, bdmurray, alsa-firmware (which provides that file) is on its way to medibuntu. it will never even be in multiverse, unless the licensing is cleared up
<tsmithe> so i'm not sure what you wish to do about that kind of bug report
<crimsun> tsmithe: oh, then that's easy.  Won't fix.
<secretlondon> bdmurray: http://live.gnome.org/GnomePowerManager/FAQ says timeout in gnome-screensaver-preferences +1 min
<bdmurray> tsmithe: okay, thanks.  I'll close it then with an explanation.
<tsmithe> crimsun, bddebian; it's a bit sad really. i was looking into getting a jockey handler written (it's nice when hardware just works...)
<bdmurray> secretlondon: wow, thanks for looking into it.  that is not something I would have guessed.
<crimsun> gah, almost train time.  Let's see how many more of these alsa-lib bugs can be triaged.
<bdmurray> tsmithe: so the loaders are provided by alsa-firmware-loaders but no firmware is included?
<secretlondon> bdmurray: just confirmed it. set the screensaver timeout to 1 min and the g-p-m slider went down to 2 min :)
<tsmithe> yes. in fact a recent upload of -loaders patched the package in anticipation of alsa-firmware inclusion. unfortunately, it was fatally rejected (and with good reason)
<bdmurray> secretlondon: its funny you can get from the screensaver to g-p-m but not the other way around
 * secretlondon nods
<bdmurray> isn't some of the firmware gpl though?
<tsmithe> some is. some claims to be (and provides no sources). and some isn't. most fall into the last two categories, and so the package, if it were to be dfsg-ised would be rendered pretty much useless
<secretlondon> crimsun: our docs (in debugging hal) say "Sound problems: If the device appears in /proc/asound/cards, it should be assigned to [WWW] alsa-lib. If it is not even detected by the kernel, it should go to the [WWW] kernel."
<secretlondon> that's how that got assigned to alsa-lib
<secretlondon> as it was on hal
<greg-g> what timezone is WET?
<secretlondon> gmt =1
<secretlondon> +1
<greg-g> ahhh
<secretlondon> western european time
<secretlondon> afaik
<greg-g> gotcha, I was curious because bdmurray is in western US
<secretlondon> he'll be pst (or pdt now I think)
<greg-g> right
<secretlondon> pacific timr
<greg-g> which is why I was confused
<secretlondon> I think the us went to summertime last weekend
<greg-g> we did, it was a pain
<bdmurray> secretlondon: correct
<secretlondon> we go later in the month
<greg-g> we used to :)
<secretlondon> so the gap between london and new york is currently -4
<bdmurray> bug screenshots are so interesting
<secretlondon> I always try, as it says so much more than a whole para of text
<bdmurray> I meant it is interesting to see what people have on their desktop.
<secretlondon> ;)
<secretlondon> computer names in bug reports can be fun for that
<crimsun> secretlondon: that's wrong
<crimsun> secretlondon: "crackling" can go to -lib; everything else needs to go to the appropriate linux* package.
<secretlondon> crimsun: I've no idea who wrote that, but that's what we followed on the hal hug day
<crimsun> secretlondon: understood.  Just a heads-up.
<secretlondon> crimsun: agreed. we need to change it
<secretlondon> corrected DebuggingHal
<crimsun> many thanks
<james_w> one problem with the -bugs-announce channel is that the lack of joins/parts leads to just one big wall of bugs, and I find it harder to pick them out.
<bdmurray> james_w: are you looking for something in particular?
<james_w> bdmurray: no, it was just on this channel my eye used to pick certain things out, and that doesn't seem to work now.
<bdmurray> james_w: it was quite distracting for me since I'd see something I could do with almost every bug
<james_w> :-)
<yuriy> bdmurray: oh! are those up there all the time?
<bdmurray> yuriy: yes, they have been.  where have you been finding graph information?  I would have thought it was linked to.
<bdmurray> james_w: I could say bug numbers for you occassionally. ;)
<james_w> bdmurray: that may work :)
<yuriy> bdmurray: i haven't been finding. this is only the 3rd time i'm making the page. first time you offered to make graphs, second time i didn't bother
<bdmurray> yuriy: I do graph a fair number of kubuntu related packages.
<yuriy> mm cool
<bdmurray> if there some busy packages missing feel free to let me know
<jjesse> join #ubuntu-server
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-12
<owh> Hiya, just lodged Bug #201237 for tasksel, but it applies to hardy alpha 6. How do I tell LP that?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201237 in tasksel "tasksel does not work if installed on a machine with no network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201237
<owh> One suggestion made was to lodge a new bug at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs, but that seems to imply that I need to close this bug and do it again. That doesn't make sense to me.
<bdmurray> owh: A bug is assumed to apply to the latest version of the package which would be Hardy.
<owh> bdmurray: Except that it doesn't show up in the hardy bug list, so it is unlikely to be dealt with prior to release.
<owh> Or am I mistaken?
<bdmurray> You could nominate it for the Hardy list then.  You can do this on the left hand side of the bug remote in the pink Actions menu.
<owh> bdmurray: Hmm, well, LP shows it as nominated, but it still doesn't show in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs - am I missing something?
<bdmurray> owh: nominations need to be approved by an Ubuntu driver member
<bdmurray> otherwise the Hardy list would be much longer. ;)
<owh> bdmurray: Fair point. Well, in that case, I've done my part I think - thanks for the help.
<bdmurray> owh: thank you for submitting the bug
<owh> bdmurray: That's the easy part :) - I try to hold my end up with fixing and patching too :)
<Pici> Hm.  Where would a bug regarding the gnome multimedia keys go? It doesnt appear to be specific to one application.
<james_w> Pici: what's the problem?
<Pici> james_w: The gnome multimedia keybindings don't appear to be working in Hardy (at least track forward and back). Exaile, Sonata (i think it supports it) and decible-audio-player are not working...
<Pici> Although now someone says that quod-libet does (/me looks)
<james_w> Pici: can you try rhythmbox?
<Pici> james_w: sure, moment
<james_w> Pici: also, are these special keys on your keyboard?
<Pici> james_w: They are, and they appear to be working in Rhythmbox
<james_w> I guess that they are bugs in the other apps then. If rhythmbox picks them up then they are working ok.
<Pici> james_w: roger that
<james_w> however if they are relying on something else to relay the messages then that may be at fault.
<Pici> I'm going to do some looking around
<RAOF> Pici: The problem is that there's a new mmkeys API.
<Pici> RAOF: Aha.
<RAOF> Pici: Rhythmbox will (should) work, everything else needs updating.
<Pici> RAOF: Is it necessary to log a bug for each of them? or how does something like this work?
<RAOF> Pici: What you'd want to do is to file a bug against one of them, and then go "also affects" all the others.
<RAOF> It's essentially one-bug-per-package, but with the same bug number.
<Pici> RAOF: Do you happen to know what version of python-mmkeys the api was changed in?
<RAOF> Um, it's probably not python-mmkeys; it's gnome-settings-daemon which publishes the multi-media key info.
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> Okay
<RAOF> So gnome-settings-daemon changed how it publishes the MMKeys information (again), and the non-Rhythmbox apps aren't looking in the right place.
<jjesse> bdmurray: you around?
<jjesse> need some help triaging bug #35605, as the bug references Mandrivia
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 35605 in kdeartwork "kpartsaver segfaults" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35605
<jjesse> the bug is  marked as fix released in kdeartwork, do i assume its been fixed in mandrivia?
<jjesse> and mark it the same?
<bdmurray> jjesse: looking
<bdmurray> I'd mark it Invalid as Mandriva doesn't use Launchpad, there isn't a remote Mandriva bug for the bug watch that we know of and because the Mandiva affects was probably added wrongly.
<techno_freak> bdmurray, a general question. when a bug filed on a project which falls under a loco team in launch pad, who can unsubscribe the team from the bug?
<techno_freak> i meant, the project was included the team's project list (which was again not known how)
<bdmurray> Team admins can unsubscribe the team from a bug report.  Do you have a link for the issue you are talking about?
<techno_freak> bdmurray, yes, one minute.
<techno_freak> bdmurray, bug #183958 someone marked it as security issue thinking that it would stop mails from that bug.
<ubotwo> techno_freak: Bug 183958 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/183958 is private
<techno_freak> and as private too
<bdmurray> I can't see that bug report, but as the Ubuntu Bugs team owner I have the ability to unsubscribe the team from bug reports like 35605 that was mentioned earlier.  Ubuntu Bugs shows up as a "direct" subscriber and when I click on Subscribe/Unsubscribe I see "Unsubscribe Ubuntu Bugs from this bug"
<bdmurray> Does that help some?
<techno_freak> bdmurray, i was able to see it, but when i was seeking help from people here some one made it a security issue after which it is not viewable at all
<techno_freak> bdmurray, yes. i understood what you said. :)
<bdmurray> jdstrand: can you see it?
<bdmurray> techno_freak: what package was the bug about?
<techno_freak> bdmurray, BBox if i remember it right
<yuriy> hmm how do i add an upstream bug watch? looks like the interface has changed since i last did this
<yuriy> i did also affects project but there isn't a place to put in a bug
<bdmurray> +Project if it is far upstream
<bdmurray> yuriy: for what package?
<yuriy> bdmurray: bug 201281
 * bdmurray waits for it
<yuriy> heh, katapult, upstream bug here: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140591
<techno_freak> bug #201281
<bdmurray> I was hoping ubotu or ubotwo would say something
<tritium> The bots are having issues today, bdmurray
 * yuriy notes taht ubotwo has quit^^
<techno_freak> ubotu sometimes becomes too slow to respond, think it is overloaded too much
<yuriy> in this case it's not here at all though
<bdmurray> yuriy: your bug is really weird
<bdmurray> So katapult doesn't use Launchpad for bugs?
<yuriy> well it's a package in ubuntu, and it's a component of kde and has bugs on bugs.kde.org
<bdmurray> Well, somebody setup a Katapult project in Launchpad and that is why this is behaving differently.
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/katapult/
<bdmurray> The Status shows them using Launchpad for bugs
 * yuriy pings said someone to find out
<bdmurray> The "driver" of the project are the katapult-dev team and there you can find the team owner.
<yuriy> mhmm, i did
<bdmurray> Well, so that's why you can't add a link to the kde bug report.
<kkubasik> hey, can someone take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/193108
<kkubasik> its been marked a low priority
<kkubasik> but it makes firefox almost unusable for several users
<kkubasik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/193108
<kkubasik> sorry =/
<savvas> does anyone know the package I should mention about this bug: http://pastebin.ca/raw/939393
<savvas> I get such errors while transferring to/from a mobile phone using usb
<savvas> (whose free space is about 100mb)
<ogra> savvas,
<ogra> [69854.011266]  sde: sde1
<ogra> [69854.027239]  sde: p1 exceeds device capacity
<ogra> your partition table is broken on the device
<savvas> you mean the phone card is the problem?
<savvas> hm give me a sec, i'll back my files and format it
<ogra> write a proper partition table to it :)
<ogra> cfdisk is your friend
<savvas> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<savvas> heh
<techno_freak> ah
<savvas> ogra: it's a memory stick pro duo on sony ericsson w810i, think it matters?
<ogra> no idea, i just saw the errormessage in your paste :)
<savvas> i'll try format it with their software in the phone, i'll try it in about 20 minutes
<savvas> remind me to hug you unofficially :P
<savvas> ogra: do you happen what type should i use? I just formatted using the phone software and it's happening again :\
<savvas> hm it says FAT16
<savvas> ogra: every time I disconnect & reconnect the usb to my mobile phone, it says unallocated disk space in gparted
<savvas> the weird thing is that the mobile phone internal memory seems ok
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I don't have access to that bug either (which is a little odd actually)
<techno_freak> jdstrand, it was marked as a security issue by some one thinking it would stop the bug mails being sent to all people in the team. even the team admin is not able to view it
<pedro_> good morning!
<jdstrand> techno_freak, bdmurray: sounds like an LP issue if noone can se it
<techno_freak> jdstrand, any idea whom i should bug to get it solved? :)
<pochu> jwendell: hi, I'm forwarding the change at bug 191716 to the debian maintainer, but he's asking me whether there's a backtrace of one somewhere... do you have one handy, or a way to trigger a crash due to that change?
<jwendell> where's bugbot :'(
<jwendell> pochu, link, plz
<pochu> jwendell: http://launchpad.net/bugs/191716
<pochu> jwendell: ubotu is lagging these days :)
<jwendell> pochu, ah, anjuta... I've just replied there
<pochu> jwendell: oh, I see. thank you :)
<jdstrand> techno_freak: how about joing #launchpad and asking there?
<jdstrand> (sorry for the delay, had to get my son ready for school)
<Pici> Ubotu is not well these days... been trying to get in contact with Seveas to whip it back into shape, but no-go.  I'll see if I can get one of the backup bots in here.
<techno_freak> jdstrand, sure, thanks
<jdstrand> np
<Iulian> Hi
<primes2h> Is there someone in here having a laptop with ati chipset?
<primes2h> bad news.
<primes2h> 'ati' (radeon) driver is going to be blacklisted from compiz.
<primes2h> So all people happily using compiz with this driver (open source) on a laptop won't be able to have compiz by default.
<Pici> primes2h: link?
<primes2h> bug #197135
<primes2h> I opened a bug to whitelist my card (because I never had problem with compiz)
<primes2h> Have a look #201330
<Pici> I see that Travis Watkins (Amaranth) is looking at it, I trust he'll do the right thing.
<primes2h> Probably there are other people that don't have problems with 'ati' driver and compiz, but it should be better to let it know.
<primes2h> This choice (to blacklist completely 'ati' driver) would affect a lot of people...
<primes2h> The real problem is that ati proprietary drivers don't support all chipset.
<primes2h> so who (like me) has these chipset won't be able to use compiz by default.
<primes2h> Even if it has been working very well until now.
<MagicFab> hey
<MagicFab> is there a way to make a bug " depend"  on another in LP ?
<pedro_> something like bug 95419 ?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 95419 in malone "Record dependencies between bugs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<qense> hello!
<pedro_> hey hey
<qense> got to go, bye
<afflux> morning
<bdmurray> Hello!
<afflux> I came across another bug reported via apport but invisible for ubuntu-bugcontrol :(
<afflux> I asked for the report in bug 183685, the new bug is bug 201071
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685
<ubotwo> afflux: Bug 201071 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/201071 is private
<bdmurray> afflux: you could ask Nikolai to subscribe to the bug to figure out what is going on
<afflux> bdmurray: yes, but exactly the same happend some days ago with bug 199911, which was requested from me in bug 190428
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199911 in emerald "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_gc_new_with_values() (dup-of: 139877)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199911
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 139877 in emerald "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_gc_new_with_values()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139877
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 190428 in emerald "emerald crashed on "alt-tab" windows switching" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190428
<qense> hello again
<afflux> hi qense
<bdmurray> afflux: it looks like the reporter added Crash bug triagers for universe as a subscriber manually.  Does that sound right to you?
<afflux> bdmurray: I asked him to do that, because we had no access
<afflux> bdmurray: I opened a crash bug myself lately, and it was only apport who was subscribed automatically. I think ubuntu-crashes-universe should be added automatically (I think that's how we used to did that)
<bdmurray> afflux: How did you open the crash bug? via nautilus or was it reported automatically?
<afflux> automatically, IIRC
<afflux> or maybe apport-cli
<secretlondon> this is supposed to be the pob with apport and gutsy?
<bdmurray> afflux: I'm looking at the code now
<secretlondon> pitti apparently stopped apport retracing gutsy bugs according to hhdgh
<afflux> mine wasn't even gutsy :(
<afflux> (in case that's correct, I think there should be some sort of announcement on the MLs)
<secretlondon> yes, the story was that it was due to the age of some launchpad -python thing
<secretlondon> in which case we should update the python..
<afflux> right
<secretlondon> but this is second hand..
<afflux> ah, looking at my bug, it hasn't been retraced, either, but the need-i386-retrace tag has been removed
<pedro_> number?
<pedro_> hey afflux
<afflux> hi pedro_
<afflux> number is bug 199846
<ubotwo> afflux: Bug 199846 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/199846 is private
<afflux> should I open it?
<pedro_> ouch forbidden
<bdmurray> afflux: could you subscribe me to it?
<afflux> bdmurray: huh, found two accounts for "brian murray". I suppose it's brian-murray?
<bdmurray> yes, that's me
<afflux> done
<afflux> hi rockstar_
<rockstar_> hi afflux
<afflux> you can watch new bugs arriving in #ubuntu-bugs-announce , that's a good start for triaging
<rockstar_> afflux, thanks.  I was kinda combing through, looking for dupes right now.  The dual monitor set up is helpful for that.
<afflux> oh right. I changed one monitor to LCD, that doesn't really work well with a second CRT as dual setup ;)
<bdmurray> afflux: I'm under the impression there was an issue with the retracer for a while.
<afflux> ah, right
<afflux> I'm reading -devel, btw ;)
<lesshaste> hi
<bdmurray> hello
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm looking at the Ubuntu Desktop test cases and was wondering if you could take a look at some of it.
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok i'll take a look to them later
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, there are some "!!!" caveats I'm concerned about.  there's also a whole bit about installing brasero, we can remove that now right?
<pedro_> yes that's now shipped by default so that part (the install) can be removed
<bdmurray> right, okay I'll rip that out
<askand> Slow flash performance when compiz is  activated, is that a known bug in hardy?
<bdmurray> well or remove the testing bit
<bdmurray> er install
<calc> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/184887/comments/8 <- bug reporters with a sense of humor ;-)
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 184887 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice crashes when importing csv file into calc" [Undecided,Fix released]
<qense> ...
<qense> wow! another crash of OOo, do you think it has the same cause! :P
<calc> look at the powerpoint file attached to the comment ;-)
<calc> neither one crashes on hardy so i marked it fixed, but the file is funny ;-)
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> i feel sorry for his cat :-P
<qense> it did crash at my hardy
<qense> amd64
<calc> oh hmm /me runs over to his amd64 box
<qense> I've got a .crash file
<calc> ah need to upgrade my box first before testing, has ~ 400 packages to download
<calc> qense: please reopen with the crash file
<qense> oops
<qense> another bug?
<qense> and mark the one you marked as fixed as duplicate of mine?
<calc> qense: oh i can reopen it and then you just attach to the same bug
<calc> ok its new again
<calc> in about 30m i can test up on my machine as well
<qense> apport is already uploading the error logs
<qense> it's bug 201524
<ubotwo> qense: Bug 201524 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/201524 is private
<calc> qense: ok thats fine
<qense> you're in bugcontrol?
<calc> hmm i don't have permission to view it yet
<calc> bdmurray: can you assign that to openoffice?
<calc> qense: apparently i just have rights to change bugs, etc not view private ones
<qense> bugcontrol members should be able to view private apport bugs and look for private parts and remove that
<qense> I can make the bug visible
<qense> but it still needs retracing
<calc> ok
<qense> is the retracing for amd64 working?
 * calc doesn't know
<calc> hopefully :)
<calc> amd64 and i386 are the two main platforms
<alex-weej> can someone do a quick test for me please? just remove the GNOME notification area from your panel and re-add it
<alex-weej> it comes back without any icons on my system
<qense> anyway, I need to go
<qense> bye
<calc> brb, lunch
<seb128> alex-weej: confirmed
<alex-weej> seb128: do you know if there's an open bug for it? someone has one open on launchpad but it's not Incomplete, Low
<alex-weej> *it IS Incomplete, Low
<alex-weej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/195915
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 195915 in gnome-panel "removing notification area from the panel" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> alex-weej: not that I know
<seb128> alex-weej: in fact it's really broken, if you open an application using the notification area it doesn't add the icon there
<alex-weej> yeah i noticed that too
<alex-weej> seb128: killall gnome-panel
<bdmurray> calc: I don't have permission to view that bug either
<alex-weej> it comes back to life, (albeit without n-m... groan)
<afflux> Is there a special reason why the upstream project for hardy's source package "emerald" has been set to "beryl"?
<afflux> I'll change it back to "emerald" if noone raises any objections
<bdmurray> afflux: is the upstream watch in bug 147529 right?
<afflux> bdmurray: it's emerald, not beryl. I clicked "next" and didn't check because I forwarded an emerald bug some days ago where the project was correct
<afflux> bdmurray: I invalidated the beryl task and added emerald
<bdmurray> afflux: okay, my concern is there isn't a relationship between the "emerald" project and its bug tracker
<bdmurray> so if someone tries to add also affects project emerald they won't see information about which bug tracker to use
<afflux> do you mean the LP project or the upstream?
<afflux> ah, LP
<bdmurray> the lp project
<bdmurray> if you look at https://launchpad.net/linux/ you can see which bug tracker the kernel uses
<afflux> right
<afflux> I think mvo can change this
<bdmurray> I actually have the power to do it
<afflux> ah
<bdmurray> opencomposting.org is the right url for them?
<afflux> yes. They don't really have an own website, it seems to be distributed along with compizfusion
<bdmurray> afflux: okay, I updated the project.  It should be easier to add upstream bug watches now.  At least thats the theory
<afflux> why "theory"?
<bdmurray> s/theory/my understanding/ ?
<afflux> right
<afflux> okay, you still have to paste an url, but the "also affects project" page now lists the used bug tracker
<bdmurray> yeah, it'd be neat if you could just put a # there if the tracker is known
<afflux> indeed
<afflux> okay, I'm going to bed. good night!
<bdmurray> good night!
<Gnine> can't login - blank screen | 8.04 2.6.24-11-generic x86_64 | after update on 3.10.2008
<phoenix24> When does the HUG Day Start ?
<bdmurray> phoenix24: probably now in Europe somewhere
<rockstar_> HUG day?
<bdmurray> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<rockstar_> BUG day makes more sense...
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<cudjoe> hi everyone!
<bdmurray> It's been traditionally called Hug Day
<cudjoe> I've just submitted a debdiff, changed the status to Fix Released.
<cudjoe> but did get really well the Sponsoring Queue
<cudjoe> someone could tell me please ?
<bdmurray> cudjoe: Fix Released should be used if the fixed package is available in the archive
<cudjoe> bdmurray: oops. I was following "the 5 a day" tutorial :) that's my first one !
<bdmurray> it's easy to change back
<cudjoe> I change it back.
<cudjoe> how could I submit it ?
<cudjoe> like I mean push it in the queue
<bdmurray> what package is the bug about?
<cudjoe> exaile. here it is :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/95860
<greg-g> hmmm, getting error when trying to add some bug numbers to my 5-a-day file: "'190092' has already been added today" even though I don't see it in my file online
<bdmurray> greg-g: is it in someone elses?
<greg-g> bdmurray: oh, it is in my local copy of my file
<bdmurray> heh
<cudjoe> state changed to "Fixed commited" in Exaile (ubuntu)
<cudjoe> In the tutorial it says > "Add it to the sponsoring queue or upload it yourself"
<greg-g> bdmurray: in that case all I would need to do is do a bzr commit in my 5-a-day-data dir later right (since there is still a lock on the branch)
<greg-g> that is a question
<bdmurray> cudjoe: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<bdmurray> I believe you are supposed to subscribe a team to the bug
<bdmurray> Then it will get on their radar
<cudjoe> Ok. I did not get that when reading the page.
<bdmurray> cudjoe: which tutorial were you reading?
<cudjoe> this one : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<cudjoe> Should I do "subscribe someone else" and select "ubuntu-main-sponsors"
<bdmurray> greg-g: I'm not sure how the 5-a-day bzr branch is setup.  normally with bzr branches I do a pull, commit, push.  In this case I'd just add another bug.
<bdmurray> exaile is a universe package though so it would be uubuntu-universe-sponsors
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah, just thought of that too :)  good excuse to keeping triaging
<cudjoe> bdmurray: ok done. thanks for helping. I was almost there :) Next ones are going to be easier.
<bdmurray> cudjoe: lokoing at your patch the debian/changelog file has an issue
<cudjoe> really ? ...oh.
<bdmurray> to get the bug automatically closed the format should be (LP: #95860)
<phoenix24> Anyone Triaging Totem Bugs (help here) ?
<cudjoe> bdmurray: I saw the "Closes" format in the previous entries of the changelog...Should I rebuild it ?
<bdmurray> cudjoe: the closes format may have been specific to a different bug tracking system
<bdmurray> and yes rebuilding it would be best, I imagine a sponsor would say something
<blueyed> Should the KDE bug day also mention #ubuntu-bugs? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE)
<cudjoe> bdmurray: done. Regarding the page, I had read it, but it's pretty confusing (for non native speaker maybe)
<bdmurray> cudjoe: The sponsorship page?  I agree and have contacted someone about it.
<blueyed> ..or even the main page (-"/KDE")?
<cudjoe> It should mention that SponsorshipProcess consists in subscribing the team to the bug :)
<cudjoe> thanks everyone. I hope not to have to bother anymore.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-13
<bdmurray> bug 201170
<keescook> bdmurray: did ubotu vanish?
<secretlondon> its not here, certainly
<bdmurray> I quieted him because there was a second one for a while, he seems to have quit now.
<secretlondon> neither are here
<secretlondon> ubotu has been very lagged recently - can be 10 mins or so
<secretlondon> but has just spoken to me ;)
<keescook> heh
<secretlondon> "<ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<secretlondon> so presumably it is here somewhere
<secretlondon> bug #201170
<savvas> usb problems, http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/201643 - does anyone know which package i should add?
<secretlondon> prob kernel without looking at the bug. we have a debugging removal devices page
<yuriy> blueyed: yes, it probably should mention the channel, though the ubuntu page doesn't mention it either
<yuriy> oh, now i get what your second comment meant
<bdmurray> savvas: The kernel is correct.  I think those errors usually indicate bad cables or a device.
<savvas> bdmurray: i didn't get them in previous kernels, the device is kingston datatraveller and just 2 months old, i take care of it pretty well, but i suppose it could break..
<bdmurray> I might be wrong about the cable.
<savvas> there's no cable :\
<savvas> it's a flash disk
<savvas> bah i'll have to go
<savvas> bdmurray: do you think i need to send any other logs?
<savvas> i've sent the ones that i thought important
<bdmurray> That's normally what the kernel team looks for so it should be good to go.
<savvas> ok thanks
<bdmurray> I've updated the package for you too.
<savvas> have a joyful night and don't let the ubuntu bugs bite :)
<techno_freak> :)
<ionstorm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/201685
 * techno_freak looks for the dupe-hunter
<Lhademmor> I'm confirming one of the rhythmbox-bugs marked incomplete on the list. My first semi-bug contribution :D
<techno_freak> welcome ;)
<Lhademmor> thank you.
<Lhademmor> Until I learn some more programming, I probably wont be of much help, thougj
<secretlondon> bug #201673 looks like 'fun', glad I was asleep and missed it
<hggdh> secretlondon: indeed it was fun...
<secretlondon> it looks like it ;)
<techno_freak> secretlondon, missed you to hunt dupes :p
<hggdh> :-) part of being in the cutting, razor-sharp edge
<secretlondon> techno_freak :)
<Nightrose> what do I do with a bug that needs to be fixed by upstream and is in their bugtracker already?
<Nightrose> link the bugs and set it to...?
<Nightrose> hmm rather a wish than a bug
<secretlondon> link our bug to theirs
<secretlondon> also affects project
<Nightrose> ok thx
<Nightrose> that's all?
<hggdh> also set the LP bug to "Triaged"
<hggdh> Nightrose: ^^
<hggdh> huh
<secretlondon> yeah - launchpad will get the status from the bug automatically
<hggdh> you may also add a note to the upstream bug with the LP bug URL
<hggdh> good for cross-referencing
<Nightrose> hggdh: I don´t think I can do that - I am in the Amarok team and can work on amarok bugs - but can´t seem to set them as triaged
<hggdh> Nightrose: give me the bug #, and I will do it
<Nightrose> ok sec
<hggdh> (after setting the "also affects project")
<Nightrose> hggdh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/amarok/+bug/136520
<hggdh> Nightrose: it is always good to add a comment on why you set the upstream bug -- this allows for the reporter, and others, to easily see why it was done. I am setting as triaged, and adding a small comment on that
<hggdh> done
<Nightrose> comment already added ;-)
<Nightrose> thx
<hggdh> oh, you already had...
<hggdh> I am sorry
<Nightrose> hehe no prob
<hggdh> Nightrose: thanks for helping, BTW :-)
<Nightrose> no prob - a lot of the Amarok devs are Kubuntu users - so we are interested in triaging these bugs
<secretlondon> cool :)
<Nightrose> and since today is hug day...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<hggdh> good... I personally use Amarok, but under Gnome
<Nightrose> hehe we are fine with that
 * hggdh hugs Nightrose
 * Nightrose rehugs hggdh
 * secretlondon hugs amarok
<Nightrose> :p
 * secretlondon also uses some kde apps under gnome
<Nightrose> nixternal: damn you for taking all my nice bugs in the wiki ;-)
<hggdh> Nightrose: (I forgot to tell you that) setting bugs to Triaged requires one to be a member of the bug-control team. You can apply for it after some time (usually a month) of bug triaging. You are welcome to, if you so want
<hggdh> to
<hggdh> :-)
<Nightrose> ok thanks - will do
<Nightrose> nixternal: sorry - I was talking crap - forget what I said :P
 * secretlondon laughs at Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-)
<secretlondon> He's a big boy, I'm sure he can take it!
<Nightrose> haha yea
<Nightrose> nixternal: btw I applied for eV membership on monday - now is your turn *g*
<pedro_> folks!, today is the rhythmbox & totem hug day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313
<pedro_> and if you're using KDE and amarok you may want to look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<Nightrose> pedro_: I am already on the amarok bugs ;-)
<pedro_> lets keep this hug days rocking!
<pedro_> Nightrose: rock on!
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> hello Iulian, how are you today?
<pedro_> ready to squash some bugs? ;-)
<Iulian> I'm doing fine, thanks.
<Iulian> I am ready!
<pedro_> rock!
<Iulian> By the way - Happy Hug Day everyone!
<secretlondon> :)
<Iulian> Hi secretlondon :)
<secretlondon> Hi Iulian :)
<ryanakca> hurra, bugday ;)
<pedro_> woohoo
<pedro_> is you're running GNOME https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313
<pedro_> or KDE https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<Nightrose> can someone close https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/165036 please?
<Nightrose> I think the poster got p*issed at me enough by now ;-)
<Gnine> package fetching failed with "403 forbidden" on a few packages
<pedro_> Gnine: libc ones?
<pedro_> it should be fixed shortly
<Gnine> yes.. and a couple others.. cool. roger that
<sourcercito> Nightrose, did you report the issue upstream or just talk with the upstream developers by im or irc?
<Nightrose> sourcercito: I am upstream
<Gnine> on x86_64 the issue was a little more drastic
<sourcercito> i'm asking in case there's any reference to that upstream
<sourcercito> ok, closing it then ;)
<Nightrose> thank you ;-)
<sourcercito> anytime
<hggdh> Nightrose: ugh... bad experience...
<thekorn> happy hug day!
<Nightrose> hggdh: well I have to deal with a lot of this so I don´t really care - sometimes people just don´t understand ;-)
<sourcercito> thekorn, happy hug day back to you ;)
 * pedro_ hugs the whole bugsquad 
<pedro_> how nice is the ubuntu pulse http://pulseofubuntu.tweetpeek.com/
<pedro_> there's plenty of people in just a few days
 * sourcercito peeking
<Gnine> c0ol
<Nightrose> hmm what to do with bugs like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/182359 ?
<pedro_> Nightrose: it's ok to close it as invalid
<Nightrose> thx
<pedro_> you're welcome
<apachelogger_> ahoy
<QbixAway> raise the sails!
<afflux> morning
<secretlondon> morning afflux
<afflux> hi secretlondon
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: replyto:"bugs.launchpad.net"
<yuriy> morning
<Nightrose> thx ;-)
 * yuriy hugs Nightrose and apachelogger_ 
 * apachelogger_ hugs yuriy and Nightrose
<Nightrose> hey yuriy :)
<afflux> hi yuriy
<yuriy> hi afflux
<afflux> uuh, I've fallen back in 5-a-day.
<secretlondon> :(
<afflux> I'll catch up today, I promise :P
<secretlondon> :P
<nixternal> Nightrose: I thought you had to be selected or something for the eV, I didn't know you could just apply
<Nightrose> nixternal: you just have to ask someone to recommend you - I asked danimo
 * yuriy would hug parthan/techno_freak too but doesn't see him
<Nightrose> or rather danimo asked me
<nixternal> ahh, nobody will recommend me :(
<secretlondon> nixternal :(
<Nightrose> nixternal: I am sure Riddell would - as would I once I am in ;-)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: just ask one of the amarokers, they do everything for money
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger_> really _everything_
<nixternal> hahahaha, I bet
<secretlondon> apachelogger_ photos?
<santiago-ve> guys https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/120791 <-- i think it should be marked as invalid
<santiago-ve> i made a comment there tho
<apachelogger_> secretlondon: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewPhoto?uname=apachelogger&aid=5129629037405096673&iid=5129629166254115570
<afflux> nooo, firefox can't just crash when I'm going for bugs :(
<secretlondon> apachelogger_, that doesn't show amarok devs doing anything for money ;)
<apachelogger_> hm, apparently firefox has a bug which is preventing the triage of bugs
<secretlondon> well my firefox is okay
<afflux> probably
<apachelogger_> secretlondon: I am getting makeup there :P
<secretlondon> ah okay
<Nightrose> santiago-ve: marked as invalid - thx
<santiago-ve> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/181293 this one can be marked as confirmed, i've experienced the same on kubuntu feisty 7.04
<yuriy> santiago-ve: why don't you do it?
<santiago-ve> yuriy, done then :p
<yuriy> santiago-ve: don't forget to mark it off on the wiki : )
<santiago-ve> since im new on this i dont want to do things bad xD!
<apachelogger_> doing things wronger than me is pretty much impossible
<yuriy> santiago-ve: on that one it would help to have some more circumstances under which the crash happens
<yuriy> santiago-ve: also changing the title to something descriptive like "amarok crashes when doing xxx with error yyy" would be helpful
<hggdh> santiago-ve: it might be also nice to have a backtrace with symbol resolution (i.e., without ?? in the function names)... I am not sure we can open upstream with the current BT
<santiago-ve> gimmi a sec... i dont remember my wikilogin xD! (different machine)
<Nightrose> well you got two people from upstream here - you can just ask ;-)
<hggdh> Nightrose: is the stacktrace good for upstream?
<hggdh> :-)
<Nightrose> would be better to have more ;-)
 * hggdh bows for Nightrose
<Nightrose> hehe
<santiago-ve> done, got in... so now how i mark "#181293" on the wiki?... i marked it as confirmed on LP~
<Nightrose> santiago-ve: see the first paragraph in the wikipage
<santiago-ve> kay
<afflux> do we have people from rhythmbox upstream here too?
<afflux> forwarded bug 199319 to gnome-bugs 522247
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: bug 147616
<pedro_> afflux: no we don't have rhythmbox/totem (they're the same) upstream this time
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/147616
<apachelogger_> stupid bots
<pedro_> haha
<yuriy> we're spoiled :P
<afflux> pedro_: right, it's not urgent ;)
<pedro_> bots aren't working pretty nice ATM :-(
<pedro_> yeah i know :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I could unquiet ubotu
<pedro_> no no!
<afflux> what did he do?
<bdmurray> It won't announce that just happens u-b-a
<Pici> ty
<Seveas> Pici, where else is it muted?
<yuriy> i thought it just wasn't supposed to be making announcements, but still respond to people mentioning bugs
<bdmurray> Seveas: just here because of the lag
<pedro_> ubuntulog is our new bot?
<pedro_> ubuntulog: wake up!
<Seveas> ubuntulog is only for logging...
<bdmurray> pedro_: that's the logger that goes to irclogs.ubuntu.com
<pedro_> damn it!
<bdmurray> bug 178058
<LjL> Seveas: not anywhere else that i remember. i'll check it from a script
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178058 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Desktop Screen extends too far" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178058
<pedro_> tick tack tick tack
<yuriy> somebody on kde3 try bug 121071? should be easy to test
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121071 in amarok "With Kicker Media Control Applet, Amarok tooltip misbehaves" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121071
<pedro_> ubotu: i love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedro_> you don't?
<pedro_> :-(
<Seveas> pedro_, if launchpad is slow, ubotu is slow
<Seveas> it fetches info from launchpad
<bdmurray> pedro_: you could teach ubotu about love
<pedro_> hahaha
<Seveas> bdmurray, no robo-X-rated scenes here please ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/178189
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178189 in amarok "amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV trying to play a WMA file" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> Seveas: ubotu was having connectivity issues I thought, leaving due to flooding?
<Seveas> bdmurray, all fixed when I came back from holiday
<bdmurray> Ah, well great!
<pedro_> it's working nicely on u-b-announce
<Seveas> though you might see some odd-ish behaviour and an extra bot soon
<Seveas> I'm rewriting the bugger
<santiago-ve> i think 144132, 155586 and 144132 are duplicates of 181293, or may be different crashes... tho i still think they're duplicates
<Seveas> bug 144132, 155586 and 144132
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144132 in amarok "1.4.7 [___stripped][validity: 0.53][frames:  97][xine]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144132
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155586 in amarok "1.4.7 [___stripped][validity: 0.70][frames: 151][xine]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155586
<bdmurray> Seveas: Are the factoids kept in the source code?
<Seveas> bdmurray, no
<Seveas> bdmurray, http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Seveas> they're currently kept in an sqlite database, but will move to mysql
<bdmurray> Hmm, I was trying to think an easier way to update them rather than going through them one by one.
<Seveas> what do you want?
<Seveas> I can run SQL foo :)
<santiago-ve> Well gotta be away for a while~...
<hggdh> thanks for the help, santiago-ve
<bdmurray> It was more an idea rather than a specific need.  I'm concerned about how current some of the replies / links given are, I think I'll just review them starting from the most popular.
<Seveas> bdmurray, the most popular tend to be accurate :)
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/159821
<Seveas> bdmurray, please don't do a review now, I'll be doing that in about a weeks time anyway
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159821 in amarok "Installing MP3 support crashes Amarok" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> Seveas: okay, thanks!
 * secretlondon thanks seb128 for filing the python-gdata bug with debian as she was just about to
<seb128> secretlondon: you are welcome ;-)
<bdmurray> Is that something you do regularly?
<secretlondon> Bug #201845 is our bug on that packaging issue :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201845 in python-gdata "python-gdata needs build-dependencies fixing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201845
<secretlondon> link to seb's deb bug
<Seveas> no, but it needs to be done for the migration :)
<seb128> secretlondon: you can close this one, I've uploaded the change to hardy before filling the debian bug
<secretlondon> ah okay
<seb128> secretlondon: I was looking at getting the totem youtube thing working out of the box
<seb128> but it doesn't work correctly so I'm not sure now
<seb128> maybe I'll do a totem-plugins-universe and move it there
<secretlondon> ah - thanks
<secretlondon> I've closed the bug as fix released as you've uploaded it :)
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: 182736
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/191475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191475 in rhythmbox "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Fix released]
<apachelogger_> yuriy: can you take a look at this bug?
<apachelogger_> IMHO this shouldn't be implemented anywhere until x-content/* is part of freedesktop.org stuff
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/88005
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88005 in amarok "MASTER [apport] amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV - malloc_consolidate ()" [High,Incomplete]
<afflux> rhythmbox not respecting read-only files when editing tags seems like a "medium" bug to be, what do you think?
<afflux> (bug 181742)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181742 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox does not respect file permissions" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181742
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/94447 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/107562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94447 in amarok "Can't erase Cover used by various artists" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/95441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95441 in amarok "Can't retrieve lyrics with amarok when behind a proxy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/107289
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107289 in amarok "wrong transfer sizes with transkode" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/136522
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136522 in amarok "No automatic iPod sync" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<afflux> time for coffee!
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/127352
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127352 in amarok "Amarok mixes album names while renaming" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger_> afflux: good idea
 * apachelogger_ just finishes the current bug
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156819
<apachelogger_> wtf
<ubotu> KDE bug 156819 in general "No automatic iPod sync" [Wishlist,Resolved: invalid]
 * apachelogger_ takes Nightrose for a coffee
<sbarjola> hi, this is my first day,.. how can I help?
<james_w> hi sbarjola
<james_w> sbarjola: this is the page for coordination of today's work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313
<sbarjola> ok, then I select a bug and begin.. how can I know that no other is working on it?
<yuriy> apachelogger_: take a look at which bug?
<hggdh> sbarjola: you can assign it to yourself temporarily
<hggdh> if a bug has an assignee, it should be left alone. Just make sure you unassign yourself/assign to the correct group when you are done working with it
<apachelogger_> yuriy: the one a couple of lines above, before I highlighted you ;-)
<yuriy> in rhythmbox?
<yuriy> oh it's both, i see
<yuriy> apachelogger_: i don't have gnome installed, what am i looking at here?
<sbarjola> where I should test the bug.. hardy or that is in the bug?
<pedro_> ideally they should be tested on hardy
<apachelogger_> yuriy: the gnome file manager has introduce a special mimetype class (x-content) for various device types like cds and stuff
<apachelogger_> yuriy: to be available as application for these types the application needs to list the x-content/foobar mimetype in it's desktop file
<apachelogger_> the only problem I have with that ... is that x-content is not yet part of the freedesktop mimetype concept
<yuriy> ok..
<yuriy> apachelogger_: ask Riddell about it?
<apachelogger_> yuriy: good point
<yuriy> true though, searching fd.o for x-content turns up nothing
<apachelogger_> yuriy: according to the related gnome bug reports, they are planing to suggest it for the next revision of the mime stuff
<qense> hello
<secretlondon> hi qense
<wraund> guys i need some serious and big help
<wraund> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/disk/
<wraund> malloc: unknown:0: assertion botched
<wraund> free: called with unallocated block argument
<wraund> last command: (null)
<wraund> Aborting...Aborted (core dumped)
<wraund> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<wraund> i am having to use the live disc as my main desktop went down
<secretlondon> wraund it'll prob be the libc bug
<bdmurray> wraund: you'll want to look at the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list for help
<wraund> bdmurray: cant :P
<wraund> the machine doesnt work :P
<wraund> secretlondon: so.... how can i fix this?
<Nightrose> wraund: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<wraund> i doubt i can get updates as root or sudo isnt working
<Nightrose> meh sorry wrong link
<secretlondon> the mailing list has a workround, as does the bug afaik
<bdmurray> wraund: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-March/000401.html
<Nightrose> https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673 this one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201673 in glibc "REGRESSION: glibc 2.7-9ubuntu1 NSS module broken due to toolchain changes" [Critical,Fix released]
<wraund> lemme see..
<wraund> typical
<wraund> firefox isnt working on the live cd atm
<wraund> somethign about :0 xserver
<wraund> anyway how will i be able to get and install a patch considering root and sudo dont work
<wraund> ?
<bdmurray> wraund: "The quickest workaround is to copy an older version of the C library
<bdmurray> from the initramfs"
<wraund> how
<wraund> oh
<wraund> please explain
<bdmurray> It's quite lengthy
<wraund> can you pm me step by step
<wraund> i would be forever grateful
<wraund> or paste a guide
<yuriy> hmm bug 181289 sounds icky, don't really know what could be added to it either
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181289 in amarok "Amarok Crashes Entire System" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181289
<Nightrose> yuriy: it is nasty yea - maybe check the amarok bug tracker? or xine bug tracker?
<Nightrose> though I have never heard someone complaining about this
<amon__> hi guys
<amon__> is this the place for hardy bugs
<amon__> ?
<bdmurray> This is the place for Hardy bug triage and fixing of bugs.
<bdmurray> What are you looking for?
<amon__> sorry, i have talked too much on skype, so im not used to irc anymore, but i will try and give my best to not generate unecessary lines
<secretlondon> hardy support is better at ubuntu+1 though
<amon__> audio skips on my hardy setup, xmms does not work
<amon__> at all
<bdmurray> That sounds more like a configuration issue than a bug.
<Gnine> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Gnine> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wxPython> hello
<wxPython> got a patch for a bug
<RAOF> Awesome!
<wxPython> i wanna post the diff file on launchpad for the approproate bug
<wxPython> appropriate
<wxPython> i just wanna know one little thingy
<wxPython> oh before i go on, please visit this link
<wxPython> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=107229&action=diff&context=patch&collapsed=&headers=1&format=raw
<wxPython> this is the diff file
<wxPython> the bug is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<wxPython> i am not so familiar with Launchpad
<RAOF> Ok.
<jeromeg> wxPython: this patch has already been proposed in gnome bugzilla where you found it
<wxPython> i know
<jeromeg> as the dev who wrote it commented, it's only a workaround
<wxPython> is the action pending now?
<jeromeg> wxPython: I think it's better to wait for a proper fix which will be integrated upstream
<wxPython> will the final version of Ubuntu include the gnome-panel package with that bug fixed?
<wxPython> that's all i wanna know
<jeromeg> wxPython: if it get fixed upstream yes
<jeromeg> if no, I guess it won't :(
<wxPython> :(
<wxPython> can i beg to be fixed?
<wxPython> :)
<jeromeg> wxPython: but this patch has only been committed (a few hours ago)
<jeromeg> so I would say
<wxPython> was it not tested yet?
<jeromeg> wait and see :)
<jeromeg> wxPython: i guess the person who worte it tested it
<wxPython> i sure hope he finally solved the bug
<wxPython> cause it's nearly 3 years old
<wxPython> and it's a visual annoyance
<jeromeg> wxPython: :)
<wxPython> what? :)
<jeromeg> just smiling to the "3 year old bug"
<wxPython> it IS
<jeromeg> some bug get forgotten, unfortunately
<jeromeg> wxPython: yes, yes, I know
<jeromeg> i can only acknowledge
<jeromeg> 2005-06-22
<wxPython> this bug is present since Ubuntu Gutsy Alpha 4
<wxPython> so it's reeealy old
<jeromeg> wxPython: i think it has been here for much longer
<wxPython> it was?
<jeromeg> anyway
<wxPython> someone said he had never seen this bug before until I installed Ubuntu Gutsy Alpha 4
<jeromeg> i think it would be great if you could test the patch
<wxPython> but it was reported waaay back then in the good old days :D
<jeromeg> wxPython: yep :)
<wxPython> :)
<wxPython> okay, so after this patch is applied to the gnome-panel, the ubuntu team will update hardy with that package and we will live happily ever after without that nasty, visualy annoying bug? :)
<jeromeg> wxPython: if it solves the bug without any regression and if the packager of gnome-panel agress, yes
<jeromeg> wxPython: but as I said, if the patch is ok, it should be fixed upstream soon, just wait a couple of hours/days to see how the devs react
<wxPython> jeromeg okay i will try to stay patient ;)
<wxPython> please think positive with me ;)
<wxPython> i hope it will be acknowledged
<wxPython> since i don't see any other solution :)
<jeromeg> no problem, bugs are always frustrating
<jeromeg> sorry I got to go
<wxPython> wait
<wxPython> one more sec
<jeromeg> got some homework :(
<jeromeg> ok
<wxPython> i have notified Vincent Untz about that patch
<jeromeg> ok
<wxPython> but is GNOME Panel related with the gnome-panel package for Ubuntu?
<wxPython> are those two things realted in any way?
<wxPython> *related
<jeromeg> yes
<wxPython> how come?
<jeromeg> gnome-panel available in ubuntu is only a package to install easily GNOME Panel
<wxPython> when you said "just wait a couple of hours/days to see how the devs react"... did you ment how would Vincent react?
<jeromeg> Vincent and others
<wxPython> ohð
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> uhmmm
<wxPython> but how fast would they fix the gnome panel?
<jeromeg> wxPython: dunno :) depends on a lot of things
<wxPython> would they alter the CVS of the gnome panel or how is this going to be done?
<wxPython> i really don't know how this works
<jeromeg> wxPython: i'm sorry but i really got to go, in 2 sec, if the patch is accepted, it will be commited to their SVN, and available in the next release of gnome-panel
<wxPython> ok
<jeromeg> but we can grab the patch for ubuntu, if the package maintainer wants to
<wxPython> thanks for everything
<jeromeg> no problem
<jeromeg> see yoou
<jeromeg> *you
<wxPython> bye now ;)
<jeromeg> :)
<wxPython> be good and learn ma boy ;P
<wxPython> oh he wait to early to see this
<wxPython> :(
<Nightrose> yuriy: no you are not @ https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/181289 - I did already :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181289 in amarok "Amarok Crashes Entire System" [Undecided,Invalid]
<yuriy> Nightrose: yeah i saw. ninja'd by 20 seconds
<Nightrose> hehe
 * yuriy isn't always a fan of launchpad's concurrency handling
<wxPython> amarok?
<wxPython> which system does it crash?
<wxPython> Ubuntu?
 * yuriy is hating planet's reading of wordpress feed even more now
<Nightrose> wxPython: yes - but it is not an amarok problem
<wxPython> so the title is not appropriate
<Nightrose> well it is marked invalit now
<wxPython> it should be System crashes Amarok ;)
<Nightrose> *invalid
<Nightrose> so who cares
<wxPython> invalid?
<wxPython> meaning what?
<wxPython> solved?
<wxPython> ignored?
<wxPython> what?
<Nightrose> no meaning not valid since it is not amaroks fault
<yuriy> wxPython: meaning not a bug in amarok, he already filed another bug against the right package
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> good
<wxPython> can you please give me the link to that bug?
<wxPython> not the invalid one
<Nightrose> it is linked in the invalid one
<wxPython> i wanna read what happens
<Nightrose> in a comment
<wxPython> oh okay
<wxPython> Total system freeze caused by SATA drive
<wxPython> lol
<wxPython> :D
<wxPython> so there was a hardware bug in the SATA drive that caused that bug
<wxPython> i mean a driver bug for the SATA drive, there
<wxPython> :)
<wxPython> so a software bug :)
<wxPython> what the hell is this thing? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12424626/hdparminfo.txt
<wxPython> it is attatched to the Total system freeze caused by SATA drive  bug report
<wxPython> is that the patch for the bug or what?
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> sorry
<wxPython> didn't read the whole bug report lol
<wxPython> his SATA drive sucks then
<wxPython> there's no cause for an alarm for other people
<wxPython> he should buy a better SATA drive then ;)
<wxPython> or ehat?
<wxPython> or what?
<wxPython> :)
<wxPython> he can't even produce the debug data
<wxPython> so this is a shame
<wraund> is it now safe for hardy users to upgrade to libc6?
<wxPython> yes
<wxPython> you can try and see
<bdmurray> at least from archive.ubuntu.com - it depends on your mirror
<wxPython> you probably won't get the latest version yet
<wxPython> gotta wait some more
<wxPython> mirrors are hell :)
<wraund> awesome
<wxPython> wraund yup ;)
<wraund> ill check my mirror
<pochu> wraund: apt-cache madison libc6 to make sure
<wraund> wraund@morpheus World of Warcraft % apt-cache madison libc6 libc6 | 2.7-9ubuntu2 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages glibc | 2.7-9ubuntu2 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<wraund> wraund@morpheus World of Warcraft %
<wraund> sorry about the paste my firefox is bugged
<wraund> also ignore the folder ^^
<wraund> oh hey pochu :)
<pochu> hey hey :)
<wraund> is my mirror updated then?
<wraund> from that output
<pochu> yes, ubuntu2 is the fixed package
<wraund> kk
<wraund> wahay my machine is stable again :)
<wxPython> wraund nice to hear that ;)
<wxPython> mine is not
<wxPython> reason: using Windows XP :D
<wxPython> can't WAIT for ubuntu 8.04 final!
<afflux> I'm going to bed now. Good night!
<sbarjola> where can i find the moin id?
<bdmurray> sbarjola: in your cookies file
<sbarjola> thanks,.. what's name has the cookie?
<bdmurray> in my cookies.txt file I found wiki.ubuntu.com and a MOIN ID
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-14
<walter> Can I retrieve any useful bug info from an un-bootable partition trashed during upgrade?
<walter> Last night my amd_64 hardy tried to install 300+ updates (guess I'd been slacking) and when I went to check progress it was hung (mouse movement on black screen but nothing else). Now it won't boot but I can access the partition from Live CD to recover my home dir. Is there anything that would be useful for a bug before I whack the partition?
<RAOF> walter: Sounds like you've been hit by the "libc breaks everything" bug.  Support in #ubuntu+1 :)
<walter> Thanks, figured I wasn't the first. I'll try over there. Just wanted to make sure it was known :-).
<RAOF> walter: In fact, the /topic for #ubuntu+1 contians a link to how to fix :)
<walter> Even better :-) Gotta be better than starting from scratch. Thanks again!
<techno_freak> hola!
<techno_freak> what should i do with a bug on gaim in Feisty? :s Ask him up upgrade to Gutsy and check Pidgin?
<hggdh> morning all
<hggdh> anybody having problems with GDM on last set of updates to Hardy?
<heno> pedro_: could you look at bug 201466 when you have a chance? just see if there is more info I could supply
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201466 in gdm "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler error in ubuntu hardy heron Alpha 6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201466
<pedro_> heno: looking
<pedro_> mmm that's the same error i had a couple of weeks ago
<heno> pedro_: it happens here every 2-3 days for the past weekish
<pedro_> yeah intel card right?
<heno> pedro_: yes. I guess I should add lspci
<pedro_> mm yeah, I've reported it a month ago or so, I've solved it by changing the AccelMethod in xorg.conf
<pedro_> for being able to work at least
<pedro_> Option          "AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<pedro_> that workaround works for me
<pedro_> it's reported as a xorg issue, let me grab the number
<heno> thanks
<pedro_> sourcercito: congrats!
<heno> This happens with all desktop effects turned off though, FYI
<sourcercito> pedro_, thanks
<sourcercito> about what?
<pedro_> heno: yep same happens to me
<heno> ok
<pedro_> haha sourcercito about your score on the hug day, did you look at the page?
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313
<sourcercito> woohoo, no, i just open my little eyes, and turn on the computer, not the browser yet though ;)
<pedro_> bug 140554
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140554 in xorg "X crashes on RV370 with firefox + gnash visiting certain urls (no desktop effects)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140554
<pedro_> they're requesting logs about the crash
<pedro_> sadly it doesn't show me any decent trace about it :-(
<pedro_> so can't update the bug, but it's still happening
<heno> mine is not related to gnash though
<heno> what gnome bits are affected when you drag an image from the desktop to Gimp?
<pedro_> mine either, when i just do some random things with a web browser it crashed the X session
<heno> because that seemed to trigger it
<heno> pedro_: did you get returned to GDM?
<heno> I just get a blank screen
<pedro_> noup i have to turn off the computer
<pedro_> yeah same thing
<heno> ok, same thing
<pedro_> even if i log in trough ssh and kill gdm and X
<pedro_> i can't get gdm running  again
<hggdh> pedro_: running latest kernel?
<pedro_> hggdh: you did it!
<hggdh> :-)
<pedro_> hggdh: no, we're just talking about a gdm+xorg intel related crasher
<hggdh> pedro_: mine is a ATI
<Iulian> Hey
<hggdh> got a series of oops in the driver
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<pedro_> ju ju
<hggdh> hello Iulian
<hggdh> bad mojo
<Iulian> Hiya pedro_, hggdh
<pedro_> well latest kernel doesn't work with my wireless card
 * pedro_ kicks atheros
<pedro_> hello seb128!
<sourcercito> wooohooo
<seb128> hey pedro_
<Iulian> Woahh
<Iulian> Hi there seb128
<sourcercito> since about 5 kernels ago, i can't boot, because of my wireless card driver ;D
 * sourcercito waves
<pedro_> it hangs or what?
<seb128> hi Iulian
<hggdh> hum. I just booted into 2.6.24-12.22... I do not understand. I *do* have X now
<pedro_> yay greasemonkey is broken with latest firefox
<pedro_> time to switch to epiphany
<hggdh> :-) did it a loong time ago ;-)
<pedro_> yeah me too, i'm an epiphany user, but it wasn't working too well for me so yeah firefox for a couple of weeks
<sourcercito> pedro_, just hangs in my machine, a hard freeze without info ;)
<sourcercito> damn b43legacy
<hggdh> mine would simply hard-reset into a new boot
<pedro_> and i learn to hate the "location bar"
<pedro_> what a intrusive thing
<heno> pedro_: under which section of xorg.conf did you add Option  "AccelMethod"   "XAA"? ServerLayout?
<pedro_> heno: under the Device section
<heno> ok, cool
<hggdh> pedro_: insteresting -- all I did was put back a saved version of xorg.conf (and, of course, I forgot to save the original one). Now I can boot nicely with X/GDM (but right now configured to use KDM-KDE4)
<pedro_> hahaha!
<pedro_> nice nice
<hggdh> also, while I was having the issue, I could get to X by replacing the manager from GDM to KDM-KDE4...
<hggdh> using GDM I would be the hard-resets
<pedro_> anything interesting on the gdm logs?
<hggdh> no, not that I can see... most of the time I would get a hard reset; once I got a loop on fglrx causing oops in kernel mode
<hggdh> no, there *are* strange thingies in the GDM log
<hggdh> libhal.c 3483 : Error unsubscribing to signals, error=Connection is closed
<hggdh> process 10723: arguments to dbus_connection_get_dispatch_status() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 4081.
<hggdh> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<hggdh> xinit:  connection to X server lost.
<hggdh> this is the last boot with GDM. I then rebooted in recovery mode, and dpkg-reconfigured  to use kdm-kde4
<hggdh> I think this is the one that I kept getting oops on fglrx
<hggdh> yay... we are starting to get bugs on fglrx...
<secretlondon> my system keeps freezing but sys req doesn't seem to work.
<secretlondon> I'm not sure submitting a bug with no info is particularly helpful..
<mok0> How do you make use of the crash_report that is attached to some bugs?
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<elmargol> don't we have xpcom in hardy?
<hggdh> mok0: usually you will have a series of attachments (not one single crash report). If you have one single crash report attached, this is probably not useful...
<hggdh> mok0: what you usually look for are the stacktraces, and the dependencies
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<Gnine> still having issues fetching updates from us.archives.ubuntu.com on broken hardy
<afflux> is there a way to quickly mark a set of bugs (and their duplicates) as a duplicate of a different one?
<afflux> and don't tell me "tabs" ;)
<bdmurray> afflux: using python-launchpad-bugs it is fairly trivial
<afflux> bdmurray: oh, didn't you post something to the ML or the wiki or something?
<bdmurray> I wrote something up about it using the e-mail interface too
<afflux> ah, okay. I'll check the python module
<bdmurray> That was more for marking as a duplicate than changing duplicates
<bdmurray> afflux: I could show you an example script if you are interested
<afflux> bdmurray: I just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug, I'll read it first ;)
<bdmurray> hmm, I think you could write something smarter than what I have too
<bdmurray> I'd be interested to see what you come up with as we've added an examples directory to the bzr branch of python-launchpad-bugs and I think a script like this would be a good example
<afflux> alright
<telexicon> How is the 'm' key only responding half of the time within an xnest instance not a bug?
<james_w> telexicon: what is the bug number?
<telexicon> james_w, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/201729
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201729 in gdm "Pressing 'm' key only works half of the time." [Low,Invalid]
<afflux> bdmurray: can I change the duplicate status just by changing the duplicate_of attribute of a Bug object and commiting afterwards?
<bdmurray> afflux: I think you want set_duplicate, I'm double checking now
<james_w> telexicon: you may have got the wrong package, I'm not sure though. I do think it is probably a bug though.
<telexicon> james_w, gdmflexiserver is part of the gdm package i thought
<bdmurray> telexicon: your bug could use some additional information like the release that you noticed it on and the package version
<telexicon> bdmurray, ok thats fair, i wasnt sure what information to add, so i can do that
<thekorn> afflux, b.duplicate_of = 123456; b.commit()
<afflux> thekorn: right, thank you
<bdmurray> How did you submit the bug?  I thought there were instructions for adding that information.
<telexicon> bdmurray, it just asked for a title and description
<telexicon> bdmurray, i just went to the ubuntu page in launchpad and clicked, 'report a bug'
<bdmurray> Below the description box there should be some instructions about things to include.
<telexicon> ok ill fix it
<afflux> Bug = Connector.ConnectBug(); Bug.authentication="cookies.txt"; print Bug(197712).duplicates --- this returnes an empty set for me, while bug 197712 has four duplicates. What am I doing wrong?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197712 in screenlets "ACPIBatteryScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile()" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197712
<afflux> haha
<afflux> I'm not reloading the page in firefox, that's wrong :)
<bdmurray> telexicon: it'd be interesting to know that happens if you just run Xnest or Xephyr too
<bdmurray> depending on which you have installed.
<bdmurray> afflux: so it worked then?
<afflux> bdmurray: I think I've a quite good solution for recursivly finding all the duplicates, I'll still need re-mark them
<bdmurray> You may have though of this already but the order of operations be important, first do all the duplicates and the master if necessary.
<afflux> bdmurray: http://pastebin.ca/942576
<afflux> the start_list is taken from bughelper
<afflux> bdmurray: this is what I get: http://pastebin.ca/942578
<afflux> Is it save to change the dups in that order, or should I start from the "last level"?
<bdmurray> What I was trying to say was if you have bugs 5 4 3 and they are dups of 2 but you want them to be dups of 1.  You have to change 5 4 3 and then 2.  You can't make 2 a dup of a bug when it has duplicates.
<afflux> ah, okay
<afflux> bdmurray: I've used http://pastebin.ca/942615, and it worked quite well. If you like it, feel free to use it as an example
<afflux> coffee time!
<bdmurray> Great!  I'm curious about the start_list when you get back.
<afflux> bdmurray: back
<afflux> the start_list was a set of bugs I extracted manually from bughelper -d --cookie=cookies.txt -A -T screenlets '__create_tempfile()' "propably dup of bug 160266" -p screenlets
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160266 in screenlets "Files in /tmp not user-specific" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160266
<bdmurray> afflux: Is it still an issue?
<afflux> bdmurray: you mean 160266? According to the list of duplicates, yes
<bdmurray> I pulled the latest version it crashed with from one of the duplicates and put it in the description
<bdmurray> I think writing and submitting a clue file for this might be useful since we could still get crash reports about it.
<afflux> that would be another "first time work" from me today :)
<bdmurray> cool!
<afflux> bdmurray: does bughelper use regex?
<secretlondon> yay!
<afflux> hey secretlondon
<bdmurray> afflux: Do you mean can you use regex in clue files or something else?
<afflux> in clue files
<bdmurray> You can use "and" and "or"s in clue files
<bdmurray> the linux-meta clue file has some decent examples
<afflux> okay, thanks
<thekorn> afflux, you can use regex in cluefiles, .bughelper/packages/bughelper.info has an example
<bdmurray> thekorn: great
<bdmurray> One thing I was thinking about was having 'bugxml -v' run before someone commits
<thekorn> big note to self: This needs to be DOCUMENTED!
<bdmurray> Are the accessible fields documented anywhere besides bug 109533?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109533 in bughelper "search in given field has to be fixed and generalized" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109533
<thekorn> bdmurray, you should be able to access every attribute of an bug object
<thekorn> though i'm not sure, have not looked at bughelper for ages
 * secretlondon has never used it
<bdmurray> I haven't looked it at much myself either, but I've working a little more on clue files recently.
<afflux> bdmurray, thekorn: is there a way to enable attachment searching in the clue files?
<bdmurray> afflux: you do that just by using -A it'll then search the bug's attachments for your clue
<thekorn> afflux, yes you can search in the text of attachement, i think
<afflux> ah, right. I've a clue file now which works when -A is used
<thekorn> searching for filenames is also possible but difficult
<afflux> oh, phone
<bdmurray> thekorn: I updated the debian/changelog in python-launchpad-bugs.  I've recently heard about debcommit which might make changelog and commit messages easier but I haven't played with it yet.
<afflux> bdmurray: do you think that it would be more useful to add a bugpattern for screenlets to ~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns than adding a cluefile to bughelper-data?
<thekorn> bdmurray, thanks. sorry, updating the changelog is one thing I always forget
<bdmurray> I'm under the impression that debcommit should help
<thekorn> right
<bdmurray> afflux: probably, I haven't yet used the bugpatterns.  Thinking about it I think bugpatterns are useful for future bug reports and bughelper is useful for existing bug reports.
<afflux> okay
<afflux> I uploaded the bughelper clue
<bdmurray> So a carefully crafted pattern seems best in this case.
<secretlondon> bah the 5 a day applet doesn't work with epiphany
<bdmurray> afflux: I made the screenlet clue a little more verbose and added a don't list so bug 160266 doesn't show up.
<afflux> bdmurray: ah, right, thanks!
<bdmurray> I like have the clickable link to the bug in the clue also
<bdmurray> but that might just be me
<thekorn> secretlondon, it should work
<thekorn> I tested it recently
<secretlondon> thekorn: you can't drag tabs, or so it seems
<thekorn> secretlondon, right, you have to drag the favicon in the address-field
<secretlondon> I'm installing epiphany-extensions to see if that helps
<secretlondon> thekorn: ah, thanks! I'll try that
<secretlondon> i'm seeing if firefox is the cause of my system freezes by running epiphany. sys req doesn't work so at a bit of a loss
<askand> Where do I report gutsybugs?
<secretlondon> launchpad
<secretlondon> thekorn: it worked :)
<thekorn> \o/
<bdmurray> thekorn: do you think we should make a Hardy+1 branch that we can both commit too?
<bdmurray> or rather all bughelper-devs
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes, sure
 * afflux hits 5-a-day-stats
<afflux> something is wrong with my log file again
<thekorn> yuhu! Karma calculation in LP rockz, I added a few branches to bugreports and earned 12000 Karma points, that's much better than getting some 10 points for closing a bug ;)
<afflux> huh
<afflux> I registered a project lately
<afflux> oh, earned ~3000
<secretlondon> bah I need to learn bzr and become a karma magnet ;)
<afflux> hehe
<thekorn> heh
<bdmurray> calc: have you seen bug 202250 yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202250 in openoffice.org "splash and about dialog reports version 2.3 where as it is 2.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202250
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> we're missing a few critical changesets for drivers/ssb/ that's hosing b43 users on open APs
<secretlondon> :(
<crimsun> (this is 197959)
<secretlondon> bug #197957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197957 in alsa-plugins "Include a libasound2-plugins-extra package for a52, jack, maemo" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197957
<secretlondon> bug #197959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197959 in linux "[Hardy]Recent kernel update to 2.6.24-11 breaks b43 (with bcm4312)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197959
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm developing a hugday-applet for gnome (like the 5-a-day-applet) to automatically mark the bugs one worked on,
<thekorn> bdmurray, can I upload it to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<thekorn> or should i create a new project
<calc> bdmurray: gar not yet i merged one of those already today
<calc> bdmurray: er duplicated i meant
 * calc wishes people would stop filing duplicate bugs
<bdmurray> calc: ah the master is bug 199193?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199193 in openoffice.org "[Ubuntu] [hardy] openoffice splash shows incorrect version in hardy alpha 5/6" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199193
<bdmurray> thekorn: ubuntu-bugcontrol is a team right?  so I'd think it would need to be a new project.
<bdmurray> But have it "registered" by the bugcontrol team
<thekorn> bdmurray, ah ok, lets try
<calc> bdmurray: yea
<calc> bdmurray: it will be fixed in the next upload, i have the correct splashes now from Ken
<thekorn> bdmurray, I will create a new/independed project, because I dont want to spam people in bugcontrol with bug-reports etc.
<calc> bdmurray: i'm likely to do an upload by end of next week, i am still going through OOo bugs doing triage
<calc> bdmurray: done ~ 550 bugs so far
<bdmurray> thekorn: if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ you'll see this qa-regression-testing project
<bdmurray> thekorn: the master branch of that is registered to the bugcontrol team but we get no mail about that project
<bdmurray> because on the project page ubuntu-bugcontrol is not listed a Bug contact
<thekorn> bdmurray, ah, ok, so I will create a new project and link my main brnach with -bugcontrol
<bdmurray> Right, that way anybody in bug control can commit changes to your code
<calc> is there a way to test if my insert key is working, some x command line tool or something?
<calc> i can't replicate a bug on my laptop (i386) but can on my desktop (amd64) and can't tell if my laptop insert key is working
<crimsun> calc: e.g., xev?
<calc> crimsun: thanks :)
<calc> crimsun: are you running hardy on i386?
<crimsun> yes
<calc> it appears my insert key works
<calc> crimsun: can you see if hitting insert in ooo writer changes it from insert mode to overwrite mode
<calc> in the bottom center it normally says "INSRT" for me
<calc> it changes to something like overwrite on amd64 but doesn't for i386 (for me) when i hit the insert key
<crimsun> works fine here.
<calc> hmm, maybe i need to reboot !?
<calc> very weird
<calc> xev showed the insert key was working afaict
 * secretlondon expects that her 5 a day doesn't include submitting bugs ;)
<bdmurray> It actually subtracts from your 5.
<secretlondon> thought so - bah!
<secretlondon> I've finished submitting bugs so I can try and make up my tally now..
<ogasawara> tjaalton: can you confirm if bug 197929 is still an issue for you after the latest updates?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197929 in linux "Backlight adjustment no longer works on Thinkpad X61s" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197929
<secretlondon> where do we file bugs on Ubuntu UME Midbowser?
<greg-g> heh, I search google for Ubuntu UME midbowser and I get the bug you are probably talking about, and that is it
<bdmurray> secretlondon: probably the midbrowser package
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/midbrowser/+bugs
<secretlondon> bdmurray: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-15
<greg-g> who is ken paulsen/valyander??
<greg-g> and why is he subscribed to every bug?
<bdmurray> Beats me
<greg-g> interesting
<bdmurray> There's a mailing list if you want to read every bug.
<greg-g> I feel like emailing him saying "you know there is mailing list.... yeah
<thekorn> ./hugday close 95478 96290 155915 --day 20080221 --category KDE
<thekorn> upps, wrong window
<bdmurray> thekorn: so that edits the wiki page?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes this marks the related rows and adds your name
<bdmurray> thekorn: I looked at doing something like that with editmoin but had issues with it respecting locks
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes locks and different revisions of a page is still a problem
<thekorn> and editing wiki-pages is sooo slow
<bdmurray> yeah, I get bored waiting for editmoin to write
<bdmurray> This would be exciting though
<thekorn> i will write a email to the list tomorrow and describe my ideas with this tool and the current workflow
<tjaalton> ogasawara: hey :) the bug is confirmed _not_ being fixed unless the commit is reverted
<greg-g> anyone speak french?
<greg-g> or read it decently, it is mainly the error message that I am interested in, it looks like it is saying it ran out of harddrive space (but I might be way off)
<greg-g> bug 202352
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202352 in update-manager "problem updating ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202352
<greg-g> nevermind, google translated for me
<kee> hi room.
<kee> can anyone help me with a Ubuntu networking problem?  I cant get on to the internet since installing vmware
<kee> vmware guest get to internet fine.  Host machine no luck.
<pwnguin> so i have a kernel patch from mandriva (i know...) that i think will fix a bug
<pwnguin> its a one liner
<pwnguin> what's the best way to get the kernel devs to look at it?
<calc> does anyone know if openoffice base is still on the live cd's?
<Iulian> G'morning.
<elmargol> I think the iwl3945 driver is seriously broken... somehow 11b is faster than 11g here
<afflux> morning
<Iulian> Hey afflux
<Nightrose> I wanted to have a look at bughelper to see if it is useful for me - doesn't work for me - I get this: http://pastebin.com/m161fdfb3
<Nightrose> can someone tell me what is wrong?
<james_w> Nightrose: what version of python-launchpad-bugs do you have installed?
<Nightrose> james_w: 0.2.21
<james_w> there are newer version, so it might be fixed in them.
<james_w> The other alternative is that the launchpad page changed.
<Nightrose> there is? I don't have any updates here in gutsy
<james_w> I know that doesn't help you much though :-)
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<james_w> oh, in hardy sorry.
<james_w> what were you trying when you got the error? I'll see if it is fixed in Hardy.
<Nightrose> bughhelper -p vino
<Nightrose> for example
<Nightrose> the simple example in the wiki
<Nightrose> I also tried it for amarok
<Nightrose> same thing
<james_w> Nightrose: vino works in Hardy for me.
<Nightrose> ok thanks - will wait then
<james_w> Nightrose: or upgrade to hardy :)
<Nightrose> hehe not yet on my only usable system
<Nightrose> not for bughelper
<greg-g> I'm having a hard time with bug 202393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202393 in ubuntu "[Firefox 3.0b4 in Hardy alpha 6] some png pictures are not displayed on web pages after a zoom in" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202393
<Iulian> greg-g: Here is working fine. I don't have any ideas what is causing that. Sometimes I can't see the images, let's take hattory's blog for now.
<Iulian> greg-g: Do you see the image from "GNOME 2.22 is out!" ?
<greg-g> Iulian: I do yes
<greg-g> I can not confirm that bug at all
<Iulian> Uh... that's weird.
<greg-g> I have asked 3 people personally with no one being able to reproduce
<greg-g> so, do you have any idea of what package it _should_ be assigned to? since both FF and epiphany are affected in his case
<Iulian> greg-g: No idea.
<secretlondon> something that does pngs
<greg-g> yeah, I found libpng-12 or something, but, not sure
<secretlondon> I actually get a blank image when loading in epiphany
<secretlondon> does we think its just pngs?
<secretlondon> I have an error in .xsession-errors that could be connected
<secretlondon> "Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."
<greg-g> secretlondon: which page?
<secretlondon> the blog with the gnome image
<greg-g> so you were able to reproduce, in effect?
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> with epiphany (which doesn't have zoom)
<greg-g> right, and it works fine in FF for you?
<secretlondon> not tested in FF
<secretlondon> I will do so
<greg-g> cool, thanks secretlondon
<secretlondon> right clicking on the image ijn ephiphany does load it in a new window
<secretlondon> arrgh firefox is taking 100% cpu - on the welcome to ubuntu page :(
<greg-g> weird
<greg-g> look what this bug has started, me being lost on where to go next, secretlondon's machine is going to blow up, I mean jeez
<secretlondon> this is why I've been using epiphany since b4
<greg-g> oh, I haven't had problems with FF3.0b4
<secretlondon> not connected to this bug, thought it might be flash (as flash block extention doesn't work) but on the welcome to Ubuntu page??
<greg-g> which is just a file on your harddrive at that
<secretlondon> I suppose I could file a bug on it, and then triage 2 to make up for it ;)
<greg-g> :)
<secretlondon> ooh epiphany just crashed even though I'd closed it
<greg-g> wtf is going on here
<secretlondon> BOOM!
<greg-g> there went secretlondon's machine
<secretlondon> anyway - no image on that page in firefox either
<secretlondon> and apport is doing it's thing re: epiphany
<greg-g> ok, so, I wonder what is different between our machines
<secretlondon> I think this must be graphics rendering lib
 * secretlondon shrugs
<secretlondon> BUT if you right click on the image it loads!
<greg-g> yeah, that is what is confusing me
<secretlondon> omg 23 meg core dump
<secretlondon> both epiphany and firefox use gecko I suppose
<greg-g> any new ideas on what package to assign?  gecko?
<secretlondon> not a clue
<greg-g> me neither
<greg-g> calling backup
<greg-g> oh, hey, there's wolfger
<secretlondon> yeah. maybe my 23 meg core dump will provide clues ;)
<greg-g> wolfger: bug 202393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202393 in ubuntu "[Firefox 3.0b4 in Hardy alpha 6] some png pictures are not displayed on web pages after a zoom in" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202393
<secretlondon> once it's uploaded and apport has poked it
<wolfger> hey
<wolfger> whassup greg-g?
<greg-g> needing backup assitance
<greg-g> assistance
<wolfger> Heeeeere I come, to save the daaaaay
<wolfger> ;-)
<greg-g> mighty mouse!
 * secretlondon cheers!
<wolfger> greg-g gets it in one guess.
 * secretlondon doesn't know what mighty mouse is, even
<greg-g> oh, I watched SNL
<wolfger> old cartoon
 * secretlondon gaves away her tv..
<greg-g> yeah, the cartoon was on for a few years when I was young, then saw the andy kaufman version on SNL
<secretlondon> anyways - bug problem
 * greg-g likes to get offtopic easily
<secretlondon> wonder if bug #182038 is related as I had that too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<wolfger> lol
<greg-g> ok, well, unfortunately I have to go do some other work now, good luck all, I'll check back in on this bug... probably tomorrow (eastern us time)
<greg-g> later all
<secretlondon> see ya
<wolfger> I'm in Gutsy right now, and I see no problem
<wolfger> hmm. what is meant by "zoom in"? Is this a new FF3 thing? I haven't done much with FF3 yet.
<wolfger> but the ticket text simply says "when visiting some sites", and doesn't mention zooming
<secretlondon> I get the same on epiphany which doesn't do zoom
<wolfger> odd
<wolfger> well, the bug says Hardy, so I can't effectively troubleshoot at the moment. I'll try later, or tomorrow.
<secretlondon> ok
<secretlondon> np
<secretlondon> ok - i've found it upstream from looking at the black squares bug
<secretlondon> it's dependent on your graphics driver
<secretlondon> i've duped it as the upstream bug covers both - xulrunner apparently
<secretlondon> hmm. apport has removed the "need retrace" tag from my bug without retracing it
<manchicken> Anybody know anything about bug #134118?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134118 in dsc "Rewrite modules to use different name space" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134118
<manchicken> That one looks... incomplete...
<secretlondon> who set it as critical?
<manchicken> I'll look
<manchicken> Looks like Michael Zedeler.
<manchicken> I'm just having a hard time imagining what an officially approved Perl namespace would be...
<secretlondon> not sure who that is, i'll look
<manchicken> Doesn't look like there's been much done on that project lately either.
<manchicken> I'm just trying to find some Perl stuff I can take care of.  Kinda bored, don't have time, and my client isn't forthcoming with tasks so I figured I'd help squish a few bugs.
<secretlondon> its not actually in ubuntu tho
<secretlondon> its in a different project, his own
<manchicken> Ah...
 * manchicken keeps forgetting that Ubuntu's not the only project on LP
<danage> my ath0 wifi is broken in kernel -12 hardy. is there a problem with wifi/wpa supplicant/dhclient in this release? anybody know how to fix it
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-16
<bdmurray> Nightrose: If you try the bzr version of bughelper it will be fine.
<int_main> that's strange
<int_main> or should i say... BIZARRE!
<ompaul> which package is the logon screen / theme attached to
<Iulian> The static image before login screen?
<ompaul> Iulian not usplash - that image on the gnome login screen
<ompaul> in fact the xml for the spacing of it and its error message on an 800*600 screen the "bad password message" is obscured by the input box
<Iulian> Ohh, no idea.
<ompaul> maybe it is called the gnome login window
<ompaul> ;-)
 * ompaul goes to search lp
<Iulian> gdm?
<ompaul> again
<ompaul> hmm yeap
<ompaul> that would be more right
<Iulian> Hehe
<ompaul> it is only 8am
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> and usually I don't get passwords wrong
<Iulian> 8:10 AM here
<ompaul> let me switch to it
<ompaul> well yeah that is the right time
 * Iulian is afk for 10min
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> ahh found something
<ompaul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/202505
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202505 in gdm ""Incorrect password" message obscured by input widget" [Low,Invalid]
<ompaul> my issue is that this will occur at 800*600
<ompaul> should I ask what it is a dupe of
<ompaul> there is no room at that resolution to put the message between the logo and the dialog box even if the other part is fixed
 * ompaul will be afk for a bit use my nick to highlight please
<Iulian> ompaul: I think that bug is not the same as yours and AFAIK it's not a bug in GDM. Maybe it's something about the Graphics Card.
<Iulian> ompaul: To be honest I really don't know, never encoutered that problem before.
<ompaul> what is the first character in your nick - can't seem to tab
<Iulian> i
<Iulian> 'i' from invisible :)
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> ok I will report it as a seperate bug then
<Iulian> Ok
<stgraber> ompaul: if you are looking for the ubuntu gdm theme, the package is ubuntu-gdm-theme. Did you try to reproduce your bug with one of the original themes from Gnome ?
<ompaul> stgraber, no a default hardy
<ompaul> stgraber, you would like that I guess
<ompaul> ;-)
<stgraber> ompaul: well, I'm trying to understand if your issue is related to the Ubuntu GDM theme or gdm itself
<ompaul> ahh so
<ompaul> stgraber, let me move though the magic of the kvm to that box
<ompaul> stgraber, you are going to love this - terminal does not work and X is so broken I can't test - when I say broken I can't launch the widget to configure the login screen
<ompaul> stgraber, I'll come back to it in a couple of hours - I'll file the first version if you want to mark it as needs info - try native gnome then I will come back to it in a few hours
<ompaul> bug 202770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202770 in gdm "gdm insufficent password space for 800*600 resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202770
<ompaul> anyone else that wants to have a pop at that it would be good
 * ompaul is now frustrated that bug can take a running jump over the position I am now in :-(  X ain't starting at all
<ompaul> stgraber, you may wish to kill off the bug (which works) sorry X is starting but gnome is not
<ompaul> stgraber, actually forget that - I now can log in using xdmcp on a box which can do 1280x1024 to that box, guess I need to think
<alex-weej> are there any tools for automatically forwarding bugs upstream, to e.g. gnome bugzilla?
<hggdh> alex-weej: no, not for bugzilla. You have to open it upstream, and then link it to the LP bug (via "also affects project")
<alex-weej> damn,
<hggdh> :-)
<alex-weej> such a pain in the arse
<alex-weej> :P
<hggdh> such is life...
<alex-weej> maybe we could talk with bkor about getting a gateway access?
<hggdh> as far as I remember, there is a bit of a problem making the interface in LP... perhaps bkor might help... I would not hold my breath, though: LP is closed source
<greg-g> secretlondon: thanks for figuring out that bug yesterday!
<secretlondon> greg_g no problem :)
<highvoltage> hey bugsquashers
<highvoltage> I have a question. If you look at this bug:
<highvoltage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-cursors-theme/+bug/4113
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4113 in human-cursors-theme "default xcursor (Human, Jimmac) files missing" [Medium,Fix released]
<highvoltage> it mentions the main package name, a baltix release and ubuntu release
<highvoltage> I just closed it in the ubuntu section, but I suppose it can be closed in all of them?
<highvoltage> would this bug still be fixed, considering that PPC isn't a supported platform anymore? bug 44265.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44265 in usplash "dapper flight 7 PPC fails to install (more infos)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44265
<Gnine> i have a folder Debian in my Applications menu.. anybody else?
<Nafallo> Gnine: no, I don't have 'menu' installed.
<Gnine> i heard it is hidden by default but now it is showing
<Nafallo> Gnine: you probably have 'menu' installed.
<Gnine> 8.04
<blueyed> Gnine: it's not there on Kubuntu Hardy.. are you using Gnome?
<Gnine> yes
<Nafallo> I'm telling you... you have the package menu installed :-)
<Nafallo> check yourself
<Gnine> 10-4
<Gnine> found package menu. installed. advisable to remove?
<Gnine> using default window manager here
<Nafallo> Gnine: do you need the Debian menu? cause that what that package does.
<sbarjola> hi, have a question
<sbarjola> if a bug is complete but I can reproduce myself under same conditions, should be change to confirmed?
<andrea-bs> sbarjola: no, a bug is confirmed when is reproducible
<sbarjola> sorry my english (..cannot reproduce it for myself..)
<sbarjola> thanks
<sbarjola> but who has send the report can reproduce it
<andrea-bs> sbarjola: probably he has something uncommon (such as nvidia drivers or a particular configuration)
<sbarjola> then may set to incomplete until someone else can confirm?
<andrea-bs> if you mark it Incomplete you should ask the submitter some questions
<andrea-bs> if you don't know what to ask you should mark it New
<Stroganoff> hi
<Stroganoff> i filed a bug
<Stroganoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/202959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202959 in base-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-09
<da0487> Hello. I am just learning how to triage. Is this where I report bugs that are actually feature requests?
<greg-g> da0487: you should report them as bug, and they will be marked as "Wishlist"
<greg-g> and, if it is about a specific application, the best place for those requests to go is on the bug tracker for that application (so, for instance, for banshee, you would use bugzilla.gnome.org)
<da0487> I mean I found a bug on launchpad which is actually a feature request. I belive the wiki says to put the bug number here
<da0487> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/339772
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339772 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox download manager doesn't handle torrents" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> da0487: ah, yes, I can mark it as wishlist for you
<greg-g> thanks!
<da0487> yay! a successful triage
<greg-g> da0487: if you really want to be a hero, forwarding this bug upstream to the firefox bugzilla would be _ideal_
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to run autogen.sh within debian/rules? I tried asking #ubuntu-motu, but there not really talkative today.
<patanachai> bug #338818 > wishlsit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338818 in ubuntu "Eliminate needless init scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338818
<patanachai> wishlist, sorry
<crimsun> patanachai: err, i'm not sure i would actually set that one; scott has a pretty good handle on what Importance that bug would be
<patanachai> crimsun: oh, thanks for let me know.
<dholbach> good morning
<mrooney> dholbach: morning!
<mrooney> hm it is actually about bed time for me
<dholbach> hiya mrooney
<mrooney> IntuitiveNipple: canonical employees are above man-pages, obviously!
<IntuitiveNipple> huh?
<mrooney> your notify-osd bug
<dholbach> mrooney: ???
<mrooney> bug 339796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339796 in notify-osd "No man-page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339796
<mrooney> I was mostly jesting but also remarking on how the universe packages seem to be put to stricter standards then main packages by canonicalers
<Hobbsee> mrooney: why does it need one?  it's not callable, as it were
<mrooney> Hobbsee: I didn't file the bug :)
<Hobbsee> also, feature freeze and such would have been a concern, i expect
<Hobbsee> true
<mrooney> I just think the man page reqs are odd
<Hobbsee> i don't think various canonical packages actually go through motu review, anyway
<Hobbsee> so there could be anything in them ;)
<mrooney> haha
<Hobbsee> well, except for any packages that the archive admins deemed unsuitable, and threw out
<mrooney> the fact that firefox doesn't have a manpage astounds me
<dholbach> manpages are very nice to have when they make sense - for things living in usr/lib that are not really callable (like panel applets) they don't really make sense though
<IntuitiveNipple> For something that is so visible, it would make sense to have a man-page. First place I look when trying to figure something out is a man-page.
<mrooney> not that firefox originates from firefox
<mrooney> err
<mrooney> from canonical
<mrooney> but I have to google how to use profiles every time
<dholbach> I'm sure that patches are welcome
<mrooney> I am not sure Mozilla would feel that way, but you never know, I guess!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i'm not sure that's the issue - i suspect mrooney's more is "why do the canonical people get special treatment?  And should they?"
<Hobbsee> (unless you're referring to firefox there, and not the dx stuff)
<mrooney> yeah I was actually referring to firefox itself
<mrooney> as a side comment on a really glaring missing manpage
<dholbach> I'm not sure a manpage for notify-osd makes a lot of sense, but I'm sure that if somebody writes one, it'll be included
<dholbach> if you want to tell Canonical employee <X>, <Y> and <Z> that they are doing a crap job, do it
<IntuitiveNipple> I always read debian policy (12.1) to mean that it is a bug not to have a man-page: "Each program, utility, and function should have an associated manual page included in the same package"
<dholbach> specific complaints are much more helpful than "no canonical people care about manpages"
<mrooney> dholbach: I was really just making a sarcastic joke about a bug report that was filed :)
<dholbach> and I was really just saying "tell people if you think they do a bad job and if you have an idea how they can improve, tell them as well" :)
<mrooney> dholbach: but my specific comment would be "why are community universe packages held to such strict standards by MOTU when main doesn't follow the same standards"
<mrooney> I guess it seems sometimes like main has less strict standards, which seems out of place
<Hobbsee> "make canonical people follow the freezes, and the QA standards, like everyone else is asked to"
<Hobbsee> does that work?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: it still is unspecific
<Hobbsee> how so?
<dholbach> I personally think that telling person X that case Y could have been handled better if Z was done (specific) is much more helpful than "(all / some) canonical people don't do Z" (unspecific)
<dholbach> and I don't think it's fair to the people who do Z
<dholbach> anyway... I should be taking the dog for walk
<mrooney> dholbach: I wasn
<mrooney> errr
<mrooney> I wasn't saying X person does Y
<mrooney> I was saying X people aren't held to Y standards
<dholbach> X was fairly unspecific :)
<mrooney> dholbach: I think what I was trying to point out was "main rules aren't a superset of universe rules", although I got the impression they were supposed to be
<mrooney> oh well have fun with the dog, I hope it isn't too cold
<dholbach> 3°C, but the sun is shining, so all's good
<mrooney> ah yes also if the wind is still the temperature is often irrelevant
<dholbach> mrooney: I agree though, that the archive admins who review the package in the last instance have different priorities than the MOTU team who review the package on REVU
<mrooney> dholbach: yeah, that is part of it really, they are different teams so I guess they can't be expected to value the same things and such
 * Hobbsee wonders why the canonical stuff doesn't go through REVU
<dholbach> Hobbsee: even MOTUs don't have to go through MOTU
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> through REVU
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<dholbach> MOTUs can upload new packages directly to the archive. However they are greatly encouraged to have a new package reviewed prior to uploading. (cf. MOTU/Council/Meetings/2007-02-23)
<dholbach> if we want a strict policy, we should try to find one that works for everybody and talk to the TB about it
<Hobbsee> hrm.  So then it's just a difference between those who have upload rights, and those who don't.  And those who can take someone else's package, and upload it directly.
<dholbach> I've been an advocate of bringing the NewPackages process in line with the regular sponsoring process, but wasn't successful with that
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> (why weren't you successful?)
<dholbach> concerns about quality of the packages and the general feeling that four eyes are better than two
<dholbach> the reality is though that we have a huge backlog in REVU and that everybody is free to ask somebody else if they're unsure about their own verdict
<dholbach> I'd much prefer if (like with any other upload) the sponsor would take responsibility for their judgement
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> REVU uploads are a fair amount larger, and can contain a lot more bugs, though
<dholbach> same goes for new upstream versions or big packaging changes :)
<Hobbsee> upstream has usually tested those
<Hobbsee> and/or has a bugtracker.
<Hobbsee> but you'll probably find that's also why people aren't fans of sponsoring huge packaging changes, if they don't know a lot about it
<dholbach> I think that people who say "this looks good to me" should be able to upload those
<dholbach> anyway... I'll go out now - see you later :)
<bddebian> Boo
<YoBoY> hi
<mathiaz> hi - is there a canned response to ask someone to open a new bug?
<mathiaz> ex: bug 225919: the last comment is a different bug - is there a generic response to ask the commenter to open a new bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225919 in openldap "package update-manager 1:0.87.24 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225919
<charlie-tca> I don't believe there is. Usually a "thanks for your report, but it is a different issue. Would you please open a new bug report for it?"
<YoBoY> if you can reproduce the bug mathiaz you can open the second bug yourself
<MightyTweek> mathiaz: There are some canned responses on the wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<mathiaz> MightyTweek: I don't see any in the wiki page.
<MightyTweek> mathiaz: Yes, you're right. If you come up with one you might consider adding it to the list.
<andol> blueyed: Do you mind if I ask you a queston regarding bug #270468 and its reporting to Debian?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270468 in phpldapadmin "please check memory_limit at install time" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270468
<andol> blueyed: Well, never mind that first bug mentioned. I was actually thinking about bug #315136.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315136 in phpldapadmin "config.php symlink not removed on purge" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315136
<blueyed> andol: sure.
<blueyed> andol: in the best case you still have the directory with debian's .dsc/package and your changed one.. then from the extracted package directory, just run "submittodebian". if reportbug is configured ok, this will give you the diff between ubuntu/debian and allow you to send it to debian.
<blueyed> andol: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs#Using%20submittodebian%20to%20forward%20patches%20to%20Debian
<blueyed> andol: I'll have to go now.. please just drop me an email and I can help you out tomorrow.. (or ask here or in #ubuntu-motu). Thanks and cu.
<andol> Anyone else: Follow-up on the question to (and answer from) blueyed. Before the bug/patch is submited to Debian, should it actually be tested against a Debian unstable, or is it enough to make an educated guess whatever the bug applies there too?
<danage> when's pidgin 2.5.5. coming through the repos? icq is b0rked in 2.5.2 but you probably all know that
<bcurtiswx> danage you can get it through getdeb.net if your anxious
<andol> Ok, I'll try #ubuntu-motu instead
<Ampelbein> Hrm... my FFe-request bug #340151 has been marked duplicate to another report which I do not think is correct. Opinions on that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340151 in pidgin "[Freeze exception] Update to Version 2.5.5 to enable ICQ again" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340151
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: it seems fixed already
<Ampelbein> Oh. I did not want to undupe the report before asking here.
<danage> bdmurray: do you think there will be a freeze exception for jaunty?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: the activity log doesn't attribute the action to you
<bdmurray> danage: I've no idea
<danage> Ampelbein: #340151 is a dupe of #340075
<Ampelbein> danage: why? one is a freeze-exception-request, the other a bug report. in my opinion there should not be a mix-up.
<danage> it's an identical issue
<danage> you could convert freeze exception request to feature request
<danage> but it relates to a bug, so think they should be duped
<danage> oh you filed it
<Ampelbein> yeah. because i did not want to mix the bug report with the FFe
<danage> perhaps just see what happens :)
<Ampelbein> will do that. The report WAS marked a dupe so i wondered, what would be the correct way to go on.
<danage> let's hope it makes its way into jaunty
<mathiaz> bdmurray: is there a way (tag?) to track bugs that are related to LTS -> LTS upgrades?
<mathiaz> bdmurray: bug 239704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239704 in openldap "slapd fails to upgrade if included schema files are no longer available - evolution.schema not available anymore" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239704
<mathiaz> bdmurray: ^^ affects upgrade from hardy to intrepid *and* hardy to next LTS
<mathiaz> bdmurray: but doesn't apply to intrepid+
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-10
<Laibsch> Is it just me or can somebody confirm bug 334528 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334528 in virtualbox-ose "[Jaunty] virtualbox-ose-source does not find kernel source and thus fails installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334528
<crashsystems> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/340297
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<crashsystems> oops
<crashsystems> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/340297
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340297 in gimp "gimp-2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_get()" [Undecided,New]
<tw1tch> hello all, i just watched the video from http://videos.ubuntu.com/qa/assigning-packages-to-bugs.ogg on assigning packages to bugs, in it the author says that all hibernate bugs should be assigned to "acpi-support" but some documentation from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage says that most hibernate/resume bugs should probably be asigned to gnome-power-manager, pm-utils, or the linux kernel. Is this contradictory and if so which one shou
<tw1tch> right.... =)
<hggdh> tw1tch, good question. Could you please email bug-control with this, and with the URLs for the pages you found?
<hggdh> (at this point in time, most are sleeping)
<bdmurray> the video is wrong the wiki page is right
<hggdh> yo bdmurray  how's life?
<bdmurray> hggdh: alright
<tw1tch> ok thanks guys
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<harrisony> anyone have experience in linking a ubuntu bug report to a launchpad bug report
<harrisony> another project bug repiort
<harrisony> i tried but failed pretty badly
<charlie-tca> What is the bug number?
<harrisony> bug 2462 is the ubuntu bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2462 in mail-notification "mail-notifcation hogging the CPU polling when internet connection lost" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2462
<harrisony> with bug 182923 being the upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182923 in mail-notification "absence of network connection causes high CPU usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182923
<charlie-tca> They are both reported in launchpad. The original bug report for 182923 was a non-ubuntu bugzilla. It should not have been carried into launchpad.
<persia> harrisony, I'd suggest asking on #launchpad.  I believe the model is that they should be the same bug report, and that there ought be Mail Notification, Ubuntu, Fedora, and Debian tasks.
<charlie-tca> I think the only way to link the two now is make 182923 a duplicate of 2462
<persia> Or maybe the other way around, and add tasks to 192923, as upstream is more likely to be tracking 182923
<charlie-tca> true, but the duplicates against 2462 would have to be moved, also
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu
<bddebian> :)
<ball> Would it be considered a bug if the install CD (for Ubuntu Server) did something to the display adaptor that left the screen unreadable?
<hggdh> guess so, since -server does not install any X thingies
<ball> hggdh: I think it happened after the Ubuntu splash screen
<ball> Is there a key I can press to turn that off?
<hggdh> no, but you can edit the boot parameters (and, perhaps, open a bug on usplash?)
<ball> hggdh: how (where) do I edit boot parameters?
<ball> I'm not yet brave enough to open a bug ;-)
<hggdh> 2 ways: (1) when cold-booting the system; (2) editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, and then running 'sudo update-grub'
<hggdh> ball, nobody will bite you if you open a bug
<hggdh> and we need the feedback: if something is wrong, better correct than bypass
 * ball nods
<ball> I was a little surprised that Ubuntu Server even used a splash screen.
<ball> I can see it on the desktop versions, where it's safe to assume there's a framebuffer.
<hggdh> usplash is boot-time only, and looks nice
<hggdh> well, even my servers run with fbs
<ball> hggdh: Perhaps that's a safe assumption with PC servers then.
<hggdh> it might, I am not sure (I had to add the FB to the servers manually). But usplash should have worked even with a "standard" setup
<ball> Ah, now when I say "framebuffer", I'm talking about the physical hardware.
<ball> VGA card, basically.
 * ball tries to get used to Linux terminology
<hggdh> it still should work, with 640x480 (or whatever)
<ball> hggdh: I'm used to servers with no graphics hardware
 * ball <- old fart.
<ball> ...so splash screens aren't a priority for me.
 * hggdh <- farter old
<ball> Should the splash screen revert to the previous display mode after doing its thing?
<hggdh> then just disable it on the boot parms. I still like the increased real estate when using FBs (a terminal with 140x60)
<hggdh> yes
<ball> hggdh: I'm used to terminals that attach via a serial cable.  No splash screen there then.
<ball> Okay, well I'll break out google and look for a way to turn that off.
<hggdh> oh. *real* old. ;-)
<hggdh> ball, I gave you the way
<ball> hggdh: you told me where to do it, but I still need to look for the commands, keypresses etc.
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> sorry
<ball> I'm new to Linux (sort of)
<hggdh> be careful when editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<patanachai> Hi
<patanachai> bug #339686 > wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339686 in ubuntu "Insufficient touchpad configuration tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339686
<ball> Does the alternate install CD also use graphics?
<charlie-tca> patanachai: It doesn't say what version of Ubuntu they are using, but gsynaptics should take care of that
<hggdh> I think so, do not remember.
<charlie-tca> patanachai: It just has to be installed from Synaptic Package Manager
<ball> Doesn't make much sense to me, but that may just be because I'm so "old school".
<patanachai> charlie-tca: I believe gsynaptics could, but how to treat this kind of bug?
<charlie-tca> invalid it, with a comment to use install gsynaptics from Synaptic Package Manager. Be sure and thank them for helping
<hggdh> ball, actually it makes installing the system much more easier
<charlie-tca> Even that is an attempt to help improve things.
<patanachai> charlie-tca: thanks for suggestion
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ball> hggdh: Hmm... I can see that it might for those locales with a non-latin character set.
<ball> I seem to remember a language selection thing early during the install
<ball> Perhaps that's what its for.
<hggdh> yes, it is quite early on the isntall
<ball> That's a valid use of graphics.
<ball> ...and if the things going into a graphics mode anyway, then the splash screen makes some sense.
<ball> ...so I just need to make it work with my hardware.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> sometimes there are issues with a particular graphics card and the installer. Yours might be one of them
 * ball nods
<ball> My guess is that the framebuffer (it's not using X, right?) is using a VESA mode that the video BIOS doesn't support.
<YoBoY> hi
<jcastro> bdmurray: wrt your blog about people using apport
<jcastro> do we keep track of what percentage of apport bugs get fixed?
<jcastro> like say ... crashers?
<bdmurray> jcastro: something like http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/apport-crash/plots/apport-crash-fullyear-fixreleased.png ?
<jcastro> sweet
<savvas> The tag "packaging" hasn't yet been used by fonttools (Ubuntu) before. Is this a new tag?
<savvas> is this checked for every package?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-11
<hggdh> I think LP does it automatically
<bdmurray> savvas: Yes
<savvas> thanks bdmurray :)
<savvas> ah, hggdh as well :P
<Laibsch> some kind soul to help me understand the compile failure in http://tinyurl.com/dyln2m so that I can progress with bug 340298?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340298 in cups "[Jaunty] Canon Pixus 550i stopped working a few days ago" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340298
<Laibsch> pstocanonbj.c:6:23: error: cups/cups.h: No such file or directory
<Laibsch> Is some cups-dev package missing in the compile-time dependencies?
<Laibsch> It was indeed as simple as that, missing compile-time dependency
<Laibsch> libcups2-dev
<tlcoffee> when seeing a duplicate bug we just need to mark it as duplicate or do we need to comment as well
<greg-g> tlcoffee: search this page for "duplicate" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<tlcoffee> thnx
<bz0b> hey guys, anyone know how to solve the issue with the tty messing up, like unreadable and can't see anything
<persia> bz0b, Have you tried "reset" ?
<bz0b> persia, what do u mean reset
<Ryan52> bz0b: run the command reset
<bz0b> ok
<persia> It's a command from the ncurses-bin package
<bz0b> as room
<bz0b> as root*
<Ryan52> as whatever user you are experiencing the problem as, in that tty.
<bz0b> like clear
<bz0b> ya that fixed it
<bz0b> lol
<Ryan52> ya, sort of.
<bz0b> why does that happen at boot up though?
<persia> It shouldn't happen at boot up.  That's worth a bug.
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> so how do i post a bug, i've never done it before
<bz0b> my gfx card is intell 4500 mhd
<bz0b> intel*
<bz0b> brb
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning!!
<YoBoY> good morning
<hggdh> good morning
<YoBoY> bug 340834 << not a bug, but a feature request or a more complicated and expensive discussion request, how i triage this ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340834 in gnome-power-manager "Power Manager misnames "External power" source as "AC power"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340834
<YoBoY> bug 340834 -> wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340834 in gnome-power-manager "Power Manager misnames "External power" source as "AC power"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340834
<davmor2> GrueMaster: Morning Dude
<GrueMaster> Morning.  We're having dns issues, so I'm popping up and down like crazy.
<pfarmer> /wc/
<bddebian> Boo
<torkiano> hello all, I'm testing jaunty alpha5. If I find a bug is there any rule about the subject of the bug report? eg; [jaunty] or  [alpha5] ...
<popey> personally i use [jaunty] because alpha5 will be passed soon
<torkiano> popey: do you know if there is any document in the wiki for this question?
<popey> pass
<hggdh> torkiano, just mark it as [jaunty] in the title, and in the description make sure you add in the applicable package versions
<torkiano> hggdh: ok, and no tags?
<persia> Or just file it with `ubuntu-bug ${package}` which automatically adds all sorts of useful information, including sufficient data that we can tell not only that it's jaunty, but where in the development cycle it happened.
<hggdh> torkiano, persia's option is even better. But no, there are no specific tags for alpha
<persia> And it's not usually very helpful to know that it's "jaunty" or "alpha X" when figuring out the cause of the bug anyway.
<persia> The specific package version is *much* more useful.
<charlie-tca> torkiano: instead of alpha 5, it might be more useful to test the daily image, which becomes alpha 6 tomorrow
<charlie-tca> A lot of issues with alpha 5 cd have already fixed
<torkiano> ok, thank you all
<pedro_> Ubuntu QA Meeting in ~4 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting
<nullack> ping seb128
<seb128> nullack: contextless ping = no pong
<nullack> Sebastien you know what Im pinging about
<nullack> seb128 - the bug I mailed you on
<seb128> nullack: no, I didn't get any email from you
<nullack> seb128 Then LP is bugged too
<nullack> seb128 Anyway its 228981
<nullack> bug #228981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228981 in gnome-system-tools "Time and Date GUI Workflow Broken on NTP Install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228981
<seb128> nullack: ah, lp comment, yeah, I get some hundred emails every day
<seb128> nullack: and I don't read g-s-t bugs ;-)
<nullack> seb128 Now that Ive logged onto IRC especially for you, can you please cast your eye over it, and see if it can get some of that magic of yours :)
<seb128> looking
<nullack> seb128 thanks
<torkiano> is bug 338977 related to kmix or to alsa?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338977 in kdemultimedia "[jaunty][alpha5][kubuntu] Volume control kmix doesn't work correctly in DELL XPS 1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338977
<seb128> nullack: what sort of feedback do you want?
<seb128> nullack: it's a bug but very very low on my priority list
<seb128> nullack: we should just drop time-admin from the default install imho and use the gnome-panel dialog
<pedro_> hey MrKanister
<seb128> it lacks ntp sync right now though...
<MrKanister> hi pedro_
<nullack> seb128 I can push it up steam if its in gnome with no debian or our patches
<MrKanister> pedro_: I hope I am on time for the qa meeting ;)
<seb128> nullack: it's an ubuntu patch to install ntp I think and there is nobody working on it upstream for some cycle
<pedro_> MrKanister: you are ;-)
<nullack> seb128 Ok, understand, you will prioritise it as needed - Ive got full confidence in ya. Just seems to me to be a silly dam bug :)
<seb128> nullack: we have ve around 6000 silly desktop bugs on launchpad
<seb128> nullack: would take around 80 years to fix all those with the ressources we have
<seb128> random number but you get the issue ;-)
<seb128> I'm looking at ffmpeg crashing for lot of people and that sort of issue right now
<nullack> seb128: Understand, youll prioritise like always
<seb128> ntp seems such a detail ...
<nullack> seb128 Yeah, and the code uses legacy 32bit capabilities from the kernel too, I bugged that as well
<bcurtiswx> ok, ive linked bugs upstream before... why cant i find it anymore..
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: what did you lose?
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca, this may be my dumb error for the day, one sec
 * charlie-tca wishes for only one 
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca i cant find the link to add upstream bug watch
<charlie-tca> also affects project?
<bcurtiswx> yeah, its an older bug... but i get errors
<charlie-tca> Maybe it doesn't have an upstream source yet
<bcurtiswx> its pidgin
<bcurtiswx> i have the link to the bug report
<bcurtiswx> theres nothing in that section to paste the link into
<charlie-tca> If it comes up with "project name: " or similar, just type in pidgin
<bcurtiswx> ah ha
<charlie-tca> It should then give you the right box
<bcurtiswx> yeah that was it... dumb me #1 today
<bcurtiswx> well at least it happened after 12PM
<charlie-tca> No, it is launchpad being dumb today
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: thanx though
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<charlie-tca> Took me a long time to figure that one out
<bcurtiswx> hey all, is there a wiki page that shows a general user how to apply a patch file
<bdmurray> Not that I've seen
<bcurtiswx> idk how to myself.. but someone has attached a patch to a bug report im triaging and i'd like to offer the user a page that tells them how to use it... (maybe an idea for a wiki page)?
<bdmurray> sounds like a good idea to me
<bcurtiswx> anyone interested?
<bcurtiswx> if need be, i can google around for how tos and create a page... but if anyone already knows how.. it would save  me some time
<pedro_> well there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix but i don't know if that's exactly what you're looking for
<pedro_> for general/final users i don't think we have something
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: not really what im looking for, good link though
<pedro_> ok
<bcurtiswx> im looking for more like "you have a .patch file, so heres what you do with it"
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: you are looking for something like apt-get source $package; wget patch; patch -pX < patch; build; install test?
<bcurtiswx> i imagine we would need appropriate warnings, so the user knows they are using it at a risk...
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: yeah
<bcurtiswx> bug #184796 is the bug im triaging that has a patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184796 in pidgin "pidgin crashes with glibc error "double free or corruption"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184796
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: why don't you add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/TODO
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: added
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: did you want to test that particular patch right away?
<bcurtiswx> i don't personally need to, no. the patch is for the BlueT person on that bug report
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray ^^ and I would also like to know how to do this myself ( so i can inform users how to in the future and test patches myself)
<mrooney> There is currently no individual 5-a-day data right, although it is being logged via bug mail?
<bdmurray> mrooney: afaik but check w/ dholbach
<mrooney> oh boy 27 people in -bugs-announce, that is pretty good!
<hggdh> well, take out the usual suspects before cheering ;-)
<hggdh> but yes, some new people!
<mrooney> hggdh: yeah, though it was down to 8-10 or so before we got a bot up and running again, and it seems to have taken a bit to creep back up
<hggdh> mrooney, it would, not many people see fun on new bugs being announced... but slowly we are getting back
<mrooney> I think it might be more now, I feel like it was hovering around 20 before
<hggdh> I agree
<salty-horse> hi. should this remain open? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calibre/+bug/319852
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 319852 in calibre "TypeError: error_dialog() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> salty-horse, if the fix was indeed committed, it should be "Fix Committed"
<salty-horse> hggdh, even if it's unrelated to the ubuntu package?
<hggdh> salty-horse, no, not in this case. We would have to add an upstream task for the fix committed
<salty-horse> I reported it by email.
<salty-horse> (it's a trivial fix)
<hggdh> thats OK
<salty-horse> so what's the correct status? :)
<hggdh> also, the status for the Ubuntu task should be at least triaged (and add the upstream as fix committed)
<salty-horse> ok
<hggdh> thanks, salty-horse .
<salty-horse> hggdh, can you have a look now?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> salty-horse, perfect. I updated the status for Ubuntu to triaged/Importance low. Thank you for helping
<salty-horse> thank you!
<mrooney> where do bugs go against the installer boot menu? Bug 341259 is new to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341259 in ubuntu "cannot launch install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341259
<bdmurray> gfxboot I think
<mrooney> bdmurray: ah yes, that looks right based on other reports!
<bdmurray> mrooney: yep
<bcurtiswx> hmm, ubuntu made slashdot for a bug... that can't be that good
<bcurtiswx> eh its good, its getting attention it may need
<jpds> bcurtiswx: That bug already had attention..
<bcurtiswx> jpds: yeah, i guess so.
<pitwalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/332563
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332563 in gnome-panel "gnome panel keeps freezing randomly" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pitwalker> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513347
<ubottu> Gnome bug 513347 in window list "gnome panel freeze when opening more than 7 windows on a right panel." [Normal,New]
<pitwalker> Opened by Oxmosys 2008-01-31 and still open! why?
<bcurtiswx> pitwalker: are you asking us why the gnome bug is still open?
<pitwalker> bcurtisws: yes, widescreen displays are common today
<pitwalker> i like awn
<bcurtiswx> pitwalker: that may be a great question for the bug itself, but this channel deals with bug reported in launchpad that are ubuntu related.
<bcurtiswx> pitwalker: also the two bugs you listed aren't related
<pitwalker> i'm back from the gnome-panel hang
<pitwalker> i needed to kill the 8th window not only the gnome-panel to come back
<bdmurray> mrooney: search for bugs in the API deals with bug tasks not bugs
<bdmurray> mrooney: However someting like tasks = ubuntu.searchTasks(status='New',order_by="-datecreated") and tasks[0:5] should work
<bcurtiswx> pitwalker: did you get that backtrace as requested by sebastien?
<mrooney> bdmurray: interesting, that could work. The New criteria may or may not be desired? That will for example miss new reports that people self-confirm or someone else quickly invalidates / incompletes
<bdmurray> mrooney: right, that just an idea
<bdmurray> mrooney: hunh, this works too launchpad.bugs[0:5] but you'd have to ensure they had ubuntu tasks
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah, I wonder which approach is better.
<mrooney> you'd have to grab more bugs with the second one, to make sure you didn't miss any ubuntu bugs
<bdmurray> It really depends on whether you are interested in looking at bugs or bug tasks
<bdmurray> its possible a lower bug number could get a new task that would be interesting
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah, that seems an advantage of the first way you mentioned, announcing those might be desirable
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-12
<a|wen> anyone here who is kind of responsible for the BugSquad part of the wiki?
<a|wen> would it be possible to split out the "Hug day! [date]" text in the header https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Header on it's own page? that would make it possible to include the always correct date in the header on all the kubuntu-pages on the wiki (now we need to update manually; which is only done once a month or so)
<dholbach> good morning
<a|wen> dholbach: morning ... do you have anything to do with the bugsquad pat of the wiki?
<dholbach> a|wen: I used to, but not so much anymore - pedro might be a much better contact for it
<dholbach> or bdmurray or ogasawara
<a|wen> dholbach: okay; just a "small" change i didn't want to do so not to mess up stuff...
<dholbach> a|wen: what is it?
<a|wen> splitting out the "Hug day! [date]" text in the header https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Header on it's own page? that would make it possible to include the always correct date in the header on all the kubuntu-pages on the wiki :)
<dholbach> a|wen: sounds reasonable :)
<dholbach> we've done that in a few other MOTU pages too
<a|wen> :) ... does going with /BugSquad/Header/Hugday sound okay?
<dholbach> yeah
<a|wen> done! ... cool, no more manual updating :)
<dholbach> rock and roll!
<dholbach> :-)
<YoBoY> good morning
<gnomefreak> mvo: if your around i have a bug that i think is something that cant be fixed in update-manager its bug 81464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81464 in update-manager "Update manager Instruction cannot be carried out" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81464
<mvo> thanks gnomefreak, I have a look
<BUGabundo> isn't there a dbgsym version of cheese? its seg faulting on me
<gnomefreak> mvo: np thanks for looking
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: cheese-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: cheese-dbgsym - debug symbols for package cheese
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: not there on ddebs
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: oh than no  that is where all the dbgsym as far as i know let me check if there is a dbg package.
<BUGabundo> ok got a trace non the less
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: nope thats it
<BUGabundo> filing on LP
<BUGabundo> yeah, I checked it too... no debug version
<gnomefreak> ask them to add minhary build of dbg in the package (add to control file and need to add 1 line to rules however i dont remember offf hand since we dropped dbg in mozilla packages for size reason
<gnomefreak> dbg in mozilla apps run ~50mb
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/341618
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341618 in cheese "cheese segfault" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: did you use apport to file the crash bug? if you do that apport will add dbg symbols adn will mark as a duplicate if there is one :) pitti did a great job on apport
<BUGabundo> already added them
<BUGabundo> manually
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/341618/comments/2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341618 in cheese "cheese segfault" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> humm let me fire up apport once again
<gnomefreak> that is a great backtrace it has the info needed by the looks of it
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: apport is not finding the one that I manually posted
<BUGabundo> with the auto generated!
<BUGabundo> should I file both and mark as dupe?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it wont you need to double click file in /var/crash and follow the promts
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> didn't know I could double click it
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes make 341618 a dup. of the apport fileed bug
<BUGabundo> ok
<ttx> signasap
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you can run from trm but i cant for the life of me remember (i think its "apport filename in /var/crash"
<BUGabundo> humm
<ttx> er.
<BUGabundo> that never worked for me
<ttx> Feel free to bug me with any samba-hugday-related questions btw
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: dupe of bug 341624 now
<ubottu> Bug 341624 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/341624 is private
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im not signed up for cheese so when in private i can see load page
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> let me unmark it then
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: clear now
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> v4lconvert_convert()
<BUGabundo> I'm pretty sure that the driver working
<BUGabundo> let me alert Nol to it
<gnomefreak> i missed that in the backtrace but as long are you see it thats all that matters
<BUGabundo> I don't
<BUGabundo> its the subject
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> let me attach the dmesg traces too
<BUGabundo> Nol is gonna need them
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/130102/plain/
<Hew> Could someone have a look at this backtrace http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23760111/gdb-pidgin.txt from bug 341045? It looks a bit unusual to me, I'm not sure if it's complete or not.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341045 in pidgin "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341045
<BUGabundo> Hew: I get pidgin crashes
<BUGabundo> but never seen one like that
<BUGabundo> it would look to be plugin related
<seb128> Hew: yeah, it's not useful
<BUGabundo> ask him to run --debug too
<BUGabundo> and watch for the plugin list
<pedro_> hey folks, remember that we're celebrating a samba hug day today https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090312 , feel free to grab any bug out of the list and squash it
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pedro_
<seb128> pedro_: how do you say hello again in your weird language? ;-)
<pedro_> weird language?
 * pedro_ grabs his shotgun
<Hew> thanks BUGabundo, seb128.
 * seb128 offers pedro_ a guinea pig to eat
<delicowa> hi i suppose today is the hug day..How do things work on hug days
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> delicowa: yep indeed, well if you look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090312
<pedro_> there's a list of bugs, some of them have a green background, that means someone already triaged those
<seb128> pedro_: btw sorry for the bugmail spam, I was on a bug cleaning rampage yesterday
<pedro_> delicowa: so select an untriaged bug and follow the instructions on the page to triage it, as soon as you finish with it, mark it as close with the hug day tools or edit the wiki page by hand, we recommend the hug day tools it's easier to do the job with it
<delicowa> thanks pedro
<delicowa> triage? as in try to resolve it?
<pedro_> seb128: no problem, btw were you having a email delay yesterday? i was having the emails from like 12UTC at 20 UTC or so
<seb128> pedro_: I was having emails but with quite some lag too yes
<seb128> pedro_: seems back to normal today
<delicowa> thanks again pedro.......have to sign out now
<pedro_> seb128: nice i was about to start blaming evolution :-P
<seb128> pedro_: hey, people tend to always blame the poor mailer when it's due to servers
<BUGabundo> any idea why instaling libc6-dbg remove libc6-dbgsym?
<pedro_> seb128: yeah, that's so true
<seb128> pedro_: you still didn't reply to my hello question btw ;-)
<seb128> BUGabundo: because they ship the same files and can't be installed together
<seb128> BUGabundo: it's true for all -dbg and -dbgsym binaries
<seb128> BUGabundo: -dbgsym is an automatic way to create -dbg for everything
<pedro_> seb128: well "hola" works :-P
<seb128> pedro_: hola to you ;-)
<BUGabundo> seb128: ahh
<BUGabundo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libtorrent-rasterbar2_0.14.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libtorrent-rasterbar.so.2.0.0', which is also in package libtorrent-rasterbar1
<BUGabundo> known prob?
<Hew> My USB media player is being mounted as read-only. Anyone know the package that would be responsible for this?
<BUGabundo> Hew: usually that means that it was umounted dirty
<BUGabundo> check the FS and remount
<BUGabundo> should be of then
<Hobbsee> [22:47] <Hobbsee> BUGabundo: did you find a bug on it?
<BUGabundo> I saw
<Hobbsee> right
<BUGabundo> or better, I replied on +1
<BUGabundo> firefox 3.1 just froze... what's the best way to dump the reason for the crash?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: fixed.
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> is there a bug for it?
<Hobbsee> nope
<BUGabundo> so I know when it gets build?
<BUGabundo> I'll keep trying then
<Hobbsee> not even in debian, for some reason.
<Hobbsee> it'll be in the archive in a couple of hours, max, i expect
<Hobbsee> oh, hrm, it'll get dropped in a queue
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> thanks for the work
<Hobbsee> np
<dholbach> <pedro> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuqa <-
<pedro_> ttx: salut, do you need any other logs on bug 330827 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/330827/+text)
<pedro_> thanks ubottu
<ttx> looking...
<pedro_> thanks you
<ttx> pedro_: looks like a completely borked install. Multiple crashes, Exec format error...
<ttx> not sure he can give us anything more useful
<pedro_> ttx: ok, thanks for looking
<ttx> pedro_: his seahorse bug got invalidated as a "wrong local install", this one is probably related. I kept it open/private just in case someone else would submit the same type of crashes
<pedro_> alright
<jgoguen> Could someone on bug-control change the importance of bug 237341 to Low?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237341 in thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird locates 2/6/2008 as last week in 4/6/2008" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237341
<pedro_> jgoguen: looking
<pedro_> jgoguen: done. btw please consider in joining the bug control team, you have been doing a great work
<pedro_> jgoguen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl <- all the information is there
<jgoguen> pedro_: you think I have enough to do that already?
<pedro_> jgoguen: yeah, totally, you've been contributing a lot to hug days, triaging bugs, finding upstream ones and linking them to lp, etc.
<pedro_> jgoguen: i'm sure you can be a good addition to the team
<jgoguen> pedro_: thanks :) do you mind if I ping you later with a short list of bugs to make sure they're a good representation of what the team is looking for?
<pedro_> jgoguen: no problem at all, just send me a query when you're done so we don't flood in the channel :-)
<jgoguen> :)
<Hew> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23779173/Stacktrace.txt from bug 295140. Is the bug in k3dsurf, or a package such as nvidia or mesa?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295140 in k3dsurf "k3dsurf doesn't start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295140
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo fam fee
<bddebian> heh
<pedro_> Today we are having the Samba Hug Day: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090312 , we still have bugs waiting for being triaged, feel free to grab any of them
<pedro_> ttx: may you give some feedback on bug 300221 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300221 in samba "Add "Recommends: keyutils" to smbfs" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300221
<ttx> pedro_: looking...
<pedro_> ttx: thanks you rock
<ttx> pedro_: confirmed.
<pedro_> ttx: great, thanks
<bcurtiswx> hey all, i looked through the bugs/tags wiki, i couldn't find anything that would relate to a patch submitted that needs to be tested... is there such a thing.. and if not should I add it?
<EtienneG> Haaaa Samba.  Can't live with it, can't live without it.  :D
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: what do you see the workflow for that being?
<BUGabundo> $ exaile /usr/share/exaile/xl/library.py:17: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
<BUGabundo>   import md5, os, random, re, threading, time, traceback, gc, sys
<BUGabundo> do you guys think I should report this?
<bcurtiswx> anyone respond to my tags question? i got disconnected
<BUGabundo> (03:09:21 PM) bdmurray: bcurtiswx: what do you see the workflow for that being?
<BUGabundo> gonna need some help finding exaile memory leak... anyone wants to help?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: test to reproduce bug, then if you can reproduce the bug, test the patch to see if its a good fix? (im not fully knowledgeable about workflows)
<bcurtiswx> apologies for a flaky wireless connection on my end
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: most likely every bug with a patch is untested (other than the uploader) right now, so we'd have to tag every bug patch-needs-testing (or what have you), so I think it'd make more sense to start using patch-been-tested (or what have you)
<charlie-tca> There is a tag used in launchpad called "patch" with 113 bugs
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: im sorry, but i guess I would think patch-needs-testing makes more sense for patches that aren't tested yet, then patch-been-tested (using your tags as an example)
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: but maybe i just haven't caught onto the idea quite right
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: right but every bug with a patch is probably in the needs-testing state
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: so we'd just be tagging every bug with that
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: instead lets tag the smaller subset, the tested ones, after they've been tested
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ah, so you're saying that theres such a large amount of bugs with patches, that its better to mark the tested ones?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: yes
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ok, is there a group that tracks bugs with patches attached that go around testing them?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: not that I know of, would you like to start one?
<acidborg> hi
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: hmm, i don't even know how to use a .patch file, and i wouldn't be able to tackle that many patches
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: if a group that does that is beneficial enough, i can try to learn it and start a group
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: with enough interest from others to help as well, of course
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I can help write the documentation and I've written up some the patch workflow at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Patches
<bdmurray> Why don't I write up how to test them today and you can look that over / test it some?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: sure
<pedro_> ttx: may you please have a look to the patch provided on bug 164544? the provider said it fixes the issue
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/164544/+text)
<pedro_> ubottu: you're being evil today
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pedro_> let's try again, bug 164544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164544 in samba "Error while join to domain (Unable to create machine account)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164544
<ttx> pedro_: looking...
<bcurtiswx> ubottu has mood swings, may be that time of month?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acidborg> Is anyone working on bug 280814 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280814 in samba "Correct man page for uid and gid" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280814
<ttx> pedro_: I would set it back to Incomplete. The patch has been disputed on our bug, and the bug is incomplete on the related Samba bugtracker item...
<pedro_> ttx: awesome, thanks
<pedro_> acidborg: ttx might know ;-)
<ttx> acidborg: not that I know of.
<acidborg> ok, so I want to try (it's my first hug day)
 * ttx cheers
<bcurtiswx> acidborg: you can usually tell if someone has started triaging a bug by looking at the activity log, that link can be found on the top right of bug pages
<acidborg> bcurtiswx: thanks
<bcurtiswx> acidborg: the chances of someone else working on a bug at the same time as you is rare, and if it happens its not a big deal, just make sure you or the other person know whos taking care of the bug
<acidborg> bcurtiswx: ok
<bcurtiswx> brb, moving to another location
<acidborg> I've marked bug 280814 as invalid. Can anyone check it, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280814 in samba "Correct man page for uid and gid" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280814
<benste> where can I contact MOTU mailing list withouht subsribing it?,
<benste> just want to add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tiemu/+bug/341779 to the wishlist
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341779 in tiemu "update the version of tiemu pls" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: according to the bugs/patches link you sent me, i should see a star next to the patch instead of the green down arrow.. i installed greasemonkey and the lp_patches script (as well as all the others on that page), but i don't see the star? am i doing something wrong?
<bdmurray> did you reload the page?
<bcurtiswx> yeah even restarted firefox a couple times
<bcurtiswx> hmm, maybe its cached in?
<bdmurray> how did you install the greasemonkey script? at the code page?
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i clicked the link and then greasemonkey asked me to install it and i clicked install
<bcurtiswx> 3.0.7 firefox
<jelmer> pedro_, hi
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: there are 2 links when you browse the code one is wrong and one isn't
<jelmer> pedro_, you just marked bug 302148 as confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302148 in samba "Installing wine starts winbindd as a daemon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302148
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: you want the green download arrow on the far right
<bdmurray> don't click on the file name as that's horked
<bcurtiswx> ahh ok
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: that was it, thx
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I wonder if sticking a file name in bzr that says that would help
<bdmurray> so you see something like "click green arrow to install" when browsing the code
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: yeah something like "click green down arrow", maybe put that in the README?
<bdmurray> I was just going to name the file that so you could read it when going to the web page w/o opening the readme
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: even better
<mathiaz> ttx: hi - how is the samba bug day going?
<ttx> plenty of activity, looking at the resulting bugmail
<ttx> I mostly did some support, I didn't really triage myself.
<mathiaz> ttx: awesome! :)
<acidborg> Can I mark bug 320212 as confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320212 in samba "cannot access samba share after mount.cifs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320212
<bcurtiswx> acidborg: can you reproduce the bug OR has someone commented that they are able to reproduce it?
<acidborg> bcurtiswx: no. It has all the info required so, what state should I give it instead of new?
<bcurtiswx> acidborg: as long as all of the information is there (and i agree it all is), you would request a bug control member to set as triaged, and they will set importance
<bcurtiswx> acidborg: i can take care of that for you :-)
<acidborg> bcurtiswx: thanks, I would appreciate that
<bcurtiswx> acidborg: done
<acidborg> bcurtiswx: thanks
<pedro_> jelmer: yeah, a few mins ago, I'm reading your comments on it now
<pedro_> jelmer: got it, your call then
<pedro_> mathiaz: hey, have you looked at the graphs at the bottom of the page?
<pedro_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/samba/plots/samba-1day-triaging.png
<pedro_> ttx: do you know if there's an upstream report about bug 337037 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337037 in samba "MS Office reports "Access Denied" when saving to samba share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337037
<pedro_> ttx: i cannot find anything on the upstream BTS
<ttx> pedro_: so far I only found the thread. We were waiting for some reproduction before escalating the issue to samba devs.
<ttx> pedro_: finding someone with windows stuff / jaunty share to reproduce would be great
<pedro_> ttx: alrighty, thanks
<bcurtiswx> what package manages suspend and what program manages the keyboard shortcuts (i.e the suspend one)
<ttx> ok guys, I'm calling it a day. mathiaz should be able to help you for the rest of the HugDay.
<hggdh> mrooney, ping
<mrooney> hggdh: hello!
<hggdh> mrooney, I had a look at the eeebotu logs, and indeed we hit a problem yesterday (timeouts)
<mrooney> hm interesting
<hggdh> yay
<mrooney> but it doesn't happen often, perhaps just a normal thing
<mrooney> ?
<hggdh> It was different -- a timeout on 127.0.0.1... I still have to get back there, and look at it, but I am quite busy this week
<hggdh> tomrrow I might have some time
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you know why the upstream project for firefox is Mozilla Core?
<mrooney> that is where launchpad files the bug against if you click through its helpers, but I feel that doesn't really make sense
<bdmurray> mrooney: jcastro know a fair bit more about upstream relations than me
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay thanks, maybe he can chime in when he is around
<pedro_> mathiaz: do you have any thoughts about bug 280712 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/280712/+text)
<pedro_> bug 280712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280712 in samba "Accessing printing properties for some drivers causes excessive load on CPU" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280712
<mathiaz> pedro_: I'd move it to confirmed - the reporter is one of the Canonical support guy
<mathiaz> pedro_: and ask if he can reproduce it on intrepid/jaunty
<pedro_> mathiaz: oki doki, I'll do that, thanks yu
<pedro_> s/yu/you
<ivoks> oh... it's a bug squash day
<mathiaz> ivoks: yop - did you notice anything unusual in your inbox?
<ivoks> ?
<mathiaz> ivoks: I meant bug mail
<ivoks> mathiaz: nothing
<mathiaz> ivoks: oh well - pedro_ is doing an amazing job at triaging samba bugs
<ivoks> i see most of them are triaged
<ivoks> would ucf give up on absence of user input?
<ivoks> and leave package unconfigured
<ivoks> or could update-manager do that?
<ivoks> bug 298126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298126 in samba "package samba-common 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298126
<ivoks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107188/comments/14
<ivoks> hm... yes...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 107188 in update-manager "[patch] Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory"" [High,Confirmed]
<ivoks> mathiaz: here?
<mathiaz> ivoks: yes
<ivoks> mathiaz: i think bug 337037 should be high
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337037 in samba "MS Office reports "Access Denied" when saving to samba share" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337037
<mathiaz> ivoks: may be. It's on the radar though.
<mathiaz> ivoks: ttx has been looking into that. He was just blocked in reproducing it because he doesn't have access to an Office system.
<ivoks> oh...
<bitumen2003> ?Is there a hug today or was it yesterday date was for march 12th
<bitumen2003> ohhh and hi everyone!
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I've written a rough draft for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/PatchTesting
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ok thanks.  Im going through dholbachs packaging tutorials packaging my first package from tar.gz
<greg-g> bdmurray: that looks good, and useful to get people's feet wet with testing patches (the straight-forward, simple sounding nature of it is good)
<bdmurray> greg-g: well, I gloss over how to get a vm working and how to build a package ;-)
<greg-g> right, "simple sounding" ;)
<bdmurray> greg-g: thanks though, I wanted it to be approachable
<greg-g> I think you acheived that
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: yeah it looks quite approachable
<bcurtiswx> what package is debuild a part of?
<bcurtiswx> found it, devscripts
<bcurtiswx> hmm, my debuild failed.. and i can't say i know why
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-13
<jgoguen> can someone on bug-control set bug 239360 to Won't Fix? upstream has fixed for Thunderbird 3, but won't be moving the fix back to Thunderbird 2.x
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239360 in thunderbird "IMAP/certificate/security weakness/needing to restart Thunderbird" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239360
<jgoguen> same for bug 279710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279710 in mozilla-thunderbird "Alt-R keyboard shortcut for Rebuild Index doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279710
<dholbach> good morning
<bitumen2003> evening in N.Z.
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad.
<james_w> morning thekorn
<bitumen2003> evening in N.Z.
<james_w> beer o'clock here
 * dholbach sips his coffee
<paulduf> I think that bug #337037 should be set triaged with a priority High. (fixed in 3.3.2 samba)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337037 in samba "MS Office reports "Access Denied" when saving to samba share" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337037
<YoBoY> good morning
<bitumen2003> hi YoBoY
<fargiolas> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> hello.
<fargiolas> GrueMaster: hi, probably you already forgot about me, I did help you to test snd-hda-intel for conexant chip. still hacking on alsa?
<GrueMaster> Not so much.  I took a break to finish my college degree, and on my last day of class I was hired by Ubuntu.  I'm now doing testing for mobile and mid environments, but will also spend a little of my spare time on alsa once I get organized.
<GrueMaster> Is your system still working ok?
<fargiolas> GrueMaster: oh ok :) congrats for the ubuntu job then. it's working fine but recently I have 2 PCM channels and no Master again, like about 2 years ago :(
<bitumen2003> nite all
<fargiolas> GrueMaster: so I was arguing if you could know what changed
<BUGabundo> bitumen2003: good morning
<GrueMaster> I'm not at home at the moment, but next week I can check what has changed.
<GrueMaster> Send me an email so I can tag it to my todo list.  gruemaster <AT> gmail.com
<fargiolas> GrueMaster: ok, thank you :)
<nullack> ping seb128 : quick personal favour pls
<seb128> nullack: pong which one?
<theseinfeld> dholbach are you busy?
<dholbach> theseinfeld: always - how can I help you?
<theseinfeld> i just wonder how is the new 5-a-day working?
<theseinfeld> how do you add new bugs
<theseinfeld> the --add doesn't work anymore... :(
<dholbach> theseinfeld: you don't - you just join the ~5-a-day-participants team in launchpad
<theseinfeld> waw, that is quite an improvement!
<dholbach> yes :)
<dholbach> new statistics will be up RSN
<theseinfeld> brilliant work! dholbach!
<dholbach> took us a bit to get there :)
<theseinfeld> are you going to include it in the main or at least in universe
<dholbach> theseinfeld: maybe it could live in ubuntu-qa-tools
<dholbach> because all it does is create the signature file for you
<dholbach> so that's not really exciting :)
<theseinfeld> cool! thanks for the updates dholbach...
<dholbach> rock on
<theseinfeld> dholbach how much time before you can see the bugs with --update? 1 hour?
<dholbach> probably, yes
<dholbach> it gets the data from the ubuntu-bugs@ mailing list too and the lists are a bit slow atm
<theseinfeld> ok, just to know :D not to panic. dholbach, this improves a lot the use of 5-a-day... Just made my day...
<dholbach> coool :-)
<pedro_> wow what a great job yesterday at the hug day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090312?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=samba-1day-triaging.png
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad
<dholbach> nice
<theseinfeld> If I have a bug in kernel, what package do I put? linux?
<theseinfeld> After all, it is the source package for the modules? right?
<maxb> Unless it's a backports or restricted module, yes
<theseinfeld> thanks
<theseinfeld> maxbb
<Rocket2DMn> hey guys, would it be wrong to upgrade bug 317271 to critical? it has 60 dups
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317271 in redland "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317271
<bdmurray> quantity of duplicates isn't a reason to increase severity
<bdmurray> er importance ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, the number of users impacted doesn't matter?
<Rocket2DMn> all that it says on the Importance wiki page for critical is "A bug which has a severe impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users "
<Rocket2DMn> granted, it doesnt make the sytem unusable, but it does seem to be a serious problem as it is a crash
<bdmurray> I think it'd make more sense to get it on the Juanty radar than increase the importance
<Rocket2DMn> heh yeah, severity and importance are basically one in the same on LP, unlike bugzilla
<Rocket2DMn> you want me to open that task for Jaunty on it then?
<Rocket2DMn> i didnt even think to do that :( /shame
<bdmurray> Yes, that'd be good
<Rocket2DMn> k, cool, done
<salty-horse> how do I add another affected package to an open bug?
<dtchen> salty-horse: Also affects distribution
<dtchen> salty-horse: (then leave the Distribution set to Ubuntu, and change the Source Package Name)
<salty-horse> ok
<salty-horse> worked. thanks
<bdmurray> Could somebody confirm bug 342501 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342501 in firefox-3.0 "Work offline in ProfileManager does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342501
<calc> jcastro: my bug numbers are getting pretty again :)
 * calc was busy working on patches for the past couple weeks so they got a little neglected
<pauld_> I MAY have found the cause of bug #314657 (written in a comment)... would be cool if a developer could check
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314657 in samba "smbd segfault in assert_uid " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314657
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-14
<maxb> Hi, I was just skimming through some no-package bugs, and came across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/180761 - I would suggest that it is improperly in state "Triaged", and should be set to "Invalid" on the basis of insufficient information and the reporter says they no longer have the problem?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 180761 in ubuntu "audio codec instaling error" [Low,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> maxb: I think you are correct. can you take care of it?
<charlie-tca> I think just on the basis of reporters last comment, it was not a bug in the first place
<maxb> It's possible that whatever media player suggested the installation of the -ugly plugins should have verified something about sources.list, but there really isn't enough info there to do anything productive with the bug
 * maxb closes
<charlie-tca> Thanks for catching that
<maxb> Next up in the "weirdly-statused no-package bugs": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/298018 - It's "Fix Committed", by action of the reporter after they found a config setting fixed their problem. Set it to "Invalid" with justification that the reporter no longer has the problem, but it was never sufficiently triaged to determine if there was a real bug there?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 298018 in ubuntu "Movie players flicker. " [Low,Fix committed]
<Hobbsee> ogasawara: are you around?
<lfaraone> Hey, is there a reason that http://www.telesphoreo.org/attachment/wiki/WikiStart/(Read_First_How_to_Install_Apps_IMPORTANT!!)_.txt is there? (shouldn't it be deleted as a piracy tutorial?)
<Hobbsee> lfaraone: i believe you have the wrong channel?
<Hobbsee> lfaraone: or does that relate to ubuntu somehow?
<dtchen> i think there's a description of a faster reboot icon or power button in there somewhere.
<lfaraone> Hobbsee: oops, wrong channel, yeah.
<bcurtiswx> seb128: is bug #342633 a dup of the many other notify-osd bugs ive seen lately.. or is it different enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342633 in notify-osd "notify-osd is not working with some themes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342633
<bcurtiswx> hmm, not here i see.. nvm
<ripps> Does anybody here know where I can get some packaging help? #ubuntu-motu is being quiet.
<mrooney> ripps: that's probably the best place, you'll just have to be patient :)
<mrooney> what is your specific issue, there is an off chance I might be able to help
<ripps> mrooney: someone has started helping me in motu now, perhaps you can help me there.
 * Ryan52 should lurk in #ubuntu-motu more often
<Hobbsee> weekends are normally quiet
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: hi
<YoBoY> bug 340285 << don't know if it's a wishlist, a major bug or wishlist who impact the system, or something else, someone can give me some advices?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340285 in alacarte "Alacarte should avoid retaining unneeded files in ~/.local/share/applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340285
<dtchen> YoBoY: it's wishlist
<YoBoY> well, depends on how we see the problem, if i uninstall a program, i don't want to find the .desktop no more used in my menu, it's working fine, but not when i make a change with alacarte who makes a copy in the .local folder, this link stay.
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: 95% if the install complete, faile
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: humm wrong channel?
<charlie-tca> aw, **(E). yes
<charlie-tca> good thing you were looking
<charlie-tca> I reporting the bug now
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> can some one point me in the direction of a new QA member that is anger to help and bug triage???
<YoBoY> QA member?
<BUGabundo> more like QA noob
<YoBoY> i'm a noob, you are looking womeone like me?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> do you have pleanty of free time
<BUGabundo> and are some what LP knowlagble?
<BUGabundo> hi savvas... why is your nick familiar to me?
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: pvt please
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: what do you want? my LP name?
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> if you know how to use it
<BUGabundo> ehe
 * BUGabundo reckons many many ( ubuntu ) users never hear of LP and have no habbit of reporting bugs
<YoBoY> yes i know
<YoBoY> i'm on LP since 2005 ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> so you are no noob
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> you should be older them me there!!!!!
<YoBoY> :)
<BUGabundo> e la se foi mais um tuga
<YoBoY> He i'm french :D
<BUGabundo> really?
<YoBoY> yes
<imachine> sup
<imachine> on jaunty, I have a problem with evolution.
<imachine> it wouldn't read pop or imap. is that standard?
<imachine> freshest updates installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> which version?
<imachine> I had some problems during the upgrade so some packages might not be installed correctly. hence the questions.
<imachine> which version of what?
<imachine> ubuntu, jaunty, freshest.
<IntuitiveNipple> Evolution
<imachine> and evolution, well, whatever comess with jaunty.
<IntuitiveNipple> apt-cache policy evolution
<rww> imachine: different mirrors have different versions of packages, depending on when they last synced.
<imachine> 2.25.92
<imachine> ok hang on
<imachine> 2.25.92-0ubuntu2
<IntuitiveNipple> I use imap4 extensively and not experienced any issues up to and including 2.25.92-0ubuntu2
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe you have a transient network issue?
<imachine> it doesn't have "provider" it says.
<imachine> and I can't set up imap or pop in the account settings.
<imachine> I'm guessing the upgrade going wrong probably messed something up.
<imachine> :/
<imachine> (evolution:4392): evolution-mail-WARNING **: Could not setup local store/folder: No provider available for protocol 'mbox'
<imachine> that's what I get in .xsession-errorsw
<imachine> and the like
<imachine> okay cool, install fail
<imachine> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/evolution*92* did the trick
<imachine> cheers :)
<pitwalker> smartmontools why depend from postfix????
<Ryan52> it...doesn't?
<Ryan52> recommends mailx, which depends on an MTA...tho any MTA will work.
<Ryan52> (because it emails stuff)
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to search in launchpad for bugs that have untested patch attachments?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: I think so
<BUGabundo> at least for patchs...
<BUGabundo> not sure the un/tested
<bcurtiswx> well if they are tested i can tag them as so, so any one with a patch is good
<BUGabundo> ask on #LP
<bcurtiswx> k
<pitwalker> bcurtiswx: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15679096/paskma-patch.tar
<pitwalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/187540
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/187540/+text)
<pitwalker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNlL16hsqZI&
<bcurtiswx> launchpad has been quite slow lately
<pitwalker> Gnome-panel freeze when 8 windows are open when the panel is vertical
<bcurtiswx> ok
<pitwalker> i'm happy when you assign to this
<mdke> bdmurray / jcastro / any other ~ubuntu-bugcontrol admin - I've proposed the ubuntu-core-doc team for membership of the ubuntu-bugcontrol team, I'd be grateful if you could sign off on that. Otherwise our core team members can't set the importance for bugs in the documentation packages that we maintain
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: do the greasemmonkey LP scripts work in jaunty?
<dtchen> yes, they do
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: for me the auto-responses aren't showing
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: i even clicked the right green arrow to dl them
<bcurtiswx> im going to completely reinstall greasemonkey
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: do you know why my stock replies my not show up?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-15
<bcurtiswx> nvm.. i somehow ended up on really old revisions
<imachine> sup, any news on when will the nvidia driver update?
<imachine> it's not being difficult, but it brings slight issues, and I hear the new version fixes some of them.
<imachine> also, improves performance greatly. in 2d at least - or so a friend of mine mentioned, he's using a quadro mobile.
<imachine> or whatever they put into the thinkpad laptops.
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: don't forget to mark as incomplete
<BUGabundo> so other QA users can close it latter if now new input
<stpere> hi
<Hew> hi stpere
<bcurtiswx> anyone know the main package for qt?
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/343006 should be set to importance:wishlist, right? since I can't do that, do I just leave it along and let someone else deal with it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343006 in gnome-panel "All items on a panel should be (un)lockable at once" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> rww: set.
<bcurtiswx> dang chen... your fast
<rww> dtchen: thanks :). what should the status be? new? confirmed?
<hggdh> rww, confirmed, and to triaged after opening an upstream task
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: for bug #342633 which deals with notify-osd, what can a triager do other than the uname -a and apt-cache policy and steps to reproduce?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342633 in notify-osd "notify-osd is not working with some themes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342633
<bcurtiswx> im not sure if its close enough to other bugs to dup it either
<hggdh> let me see
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, if you can reproduce it, then all is good; otherwise, we need to ask the reporter to really specify the steps. I personaly am not even sure of what notify-osd does
<YoBoY> good morning
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-games/+bug/342958 can be set to triaged/wishlist. Thanks :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342958 in gnome-games "lango is out of the screen in 9" netbooks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sectech> bug 313439 was flagged as high by a triager over-riding my "wishlist" that I had marked it as, can someone review the bug and it's comments and provide feedback please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313439 in nautilus "Opening a Java Archive (.JAR) file executes it regardless of the "executable" permission bit" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313439
<mcnicholls> hi
<mcnicholls> would this be the channel to get some help with submitting a patch for a bug?
<jpds> Yes, hi. :)
<mcnicholls> hey
<mcnicholls> i am new to this, but would like to help and a certain bug is driving me and a lot of other people mad ;-)
<mcnicholls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tsclient/+bug/270374
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 270374 in tsclient "[intrepid] enter a computer name then hit enter, list stays on screen and steals input" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcnicholls> oooo thats nice
<mcnicholls> anyway there has been a simple source patch posted which has been suggested upstream, but it doesn't look like it gets released often, so my question is:
<mcnicholls> can i submit a debdiff for that patch for inclusion in jaunty until  it is fixed upstream?
<vocx> Ubuntu 8.10, I have the Disk Mounter applet in my top panel. I have an Audio disk mounted. If I click on it and select Play CD the "Disk Mounter" applet quits and I can choose to reload it. Anybody can try this on their system?
<vocx> I believe the applets are just a bunch of *.so files, so the bug may be with the applet itself and not "gnome-panel" as a whole.
<MrKanister> Is anyone able to run "System -> Administration -> System Testing" under Jaunty?
<vocx> MrKanister, what does it do? Is that a new thing?
<MrKanister> I suspect it can not be run because of python 2.6...is gives a deprecation warning about the md5 module
<vocx> MrKanister, I never test the development releases, but I did hear they were going to migrate to python 2.6, so how is it going? Still a lot of broken packages?
<MrKanister> vocx: I am not that much into the migration of python, but it seems like many packages were already succesfully migrated
<MrKanister> vocx: I found the bug report about the "System Testing " bug... bug #335773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335773 in checkbox "[Jaunty 9.04 alpha5] "System Testing" won't start (checkbox-gtk)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335773
<vocx> MrKanister, about the last comment in that bug, it appears that /usr/bin/checkbox-gtk is not a python script, so it cannot be run with python directly. It's probably a shell script that calls python though.
<MrKanister> vocx: yep, it's a shell script, but running "python2.5 /usr/share/checkbox/run /usr/share/checkbox/configs/checkbox-gtk.ini
<MrKanister> " also gives an error
<vocx> By the way, a few weeks ago I was trying to figure out why nautilus took so much time to load directories with several files, it is due to Assistive Technologies "at-spi". If anyone is interested, you can check bug #159042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159042 in nautilus "Nautilus is very slow in list mode with assistive technologies enabled" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159042
<vocx> Can anyone confirm that bug for Jaunty? Perhaps the simple solution would be to turn Assitive Tecnhologies by default while the real problem remains to be worked out by the gnome people.
<MrKanister> vocx: I tested it on Jaunty (the nautilus thing) and I can confirm it. I also left a comment
<vocx> MrKanister, did you read my post? Activate Assitive Technologies, check top for "at-spi-registryd" and all of that?
<MrKanister> I haven't obtained a backtrace or similar...I just tried opening /usr/lib/ once with AT activated and once without it. And there is a huge difference
<vocx> okay,
<nhandler> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> nhandler: hi
<nhandler> bdmurray: I think something is wrong with the Greasemonkey script that shows the activity log in the comments area of a bug report.
<nhandler> bdmurray: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k9copy/+bug/339688
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339688 in k9copy "FFE for k9copy 2.30" [Wishlist,In progress]
<nhandler> bdmurray: I'm seeing stuff like "</a changed on 2009-03-14:" which is a broked link to kitterman's profile
<bdmurray> nhandler: there's a launchpad greasemonkey scripts project - could you report a bug about it?
<nhandler> bdmurray: Ok, I just wanted to try and see if it was actually a bug in the script or just for me.
<bdmurray> nhandler: oh, I've recreated it
<nhandler> I'll file a bug about it in a little bit
<nhandler> Depending on how much time I have, I might also look into patching it
<bdmurray> nhandler: great, I'll try and look at it this week then
<nhandler> bdmurray: the karma script is also messed up. It shows the information *before* the name in the Assigned To column. I'll file a report about this too
<bcurtiswx> anyone available here running jaunty?
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: are you available?
<vocx> minutes ago there were guys here talking, but I currently don't run jaunty
<bcurtiswx> there could be a really nasty pulse audio or ALSA bug , i just want another confirmation before marking it as high importance
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: do you run jaunty ?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: but of course
<BUGabundo> nothing other then the latest, cutting edgy, and buggier of any software
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: can you go into syslog and see if you get a mass write or errors
<BUGabundo> but why?
<bcurtiswx> for pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> audio related?
<BUGabundo> dan fixed that Yesterday
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: works for you?
<bcurtiswx> i get the error
<bcurtiswx> but its diff than the bugs dtchens working on
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> bets me
<BUGabundo> you need to ask dtchen then
<bcurtiswx> bug #343254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343254 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343254
<BUGabundo> you can see my syslog from yesterday live image at 343258
<BUGabundo> bug 343258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343258 in pulseaudio "Logs from yesterday daily image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343258
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<charlie-tca> I got about 1 million lines of error from that bug!
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: the one I posted?
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: ping
<charlie-tca> let me look again. It just started today for me
<bcurtiswx> well my sound buzzes on occasion, but i would have no idea if the two are related
<charlie-tca> no, the ones he committed the fix to
<bcurtiswx> do you get ones like bug 343254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343254 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343254
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: if it started today
<BUGabundo> then its new
<BUGabundo> probably related to dtchen changes/fix
<charlie-tca> sorry, that would be about the same. I get it at startup, though, since I don't suspend
<charlie-tca> same damn message, my user.log is 341mb
<bcurtiswx> danggg
<charlie-tca> hm, if 41mb is 1 million lines, what is 341mb?
<charlie-tca> 6454 lines per second
<bcurtiswx> do you think the bug i posted is different enough to not be a dup?
<charlie-tca> looks to me like the same one, but I am batting -1500 on dups this weekend
<charlie-tca> I can't seem to get duplicates right for nothing
<BUGabundo> per second??????
 * BUGabundo thinks of deleting the log
<charlie-tca> 10:20:28 until 10:20:29 gives 6454 lines
 * bcurtiswx was contemplating the samr thing
<BUGabundo> 214MiBs
<BUGabundo> I wonder how long until it pastesbins over 3G.... eheh
<charlie-tca> first boot gave me 41MB of log. I decided to try again and got 341MB. I don't think I want to try again
<bcurtiswx> hahaha
<bcurtiswx> im gonna make the bug i posted like its not a dup and talk to dtchen next time he plops back on
<charlie-tca> and dtchen is hiding? he just went away
<BUGabundo> timeout
<BUGabundo> those too are having lots of trouble on their connection
<charlie-tca> There appears to be 4 of these bugs now. bug 320875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320875 in linux "pulseaudio produces lots of log messages" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320875
<charlie-tca> is the one I saw first. Hopefully, that fix will hit fast
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: you there?
<BUGabundo> doesn't seem so
<BUGabundo> where is maco ?
<BUGabundo> ill ping them on identica
<bcurtiswx> idk, im in their LOCO but noones on the channel either
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/2804155
<BUGabundo> just pinged them
<BUGabundo> lets wait and see
<BUGabundo> we could go to #pulseaudio too
<BUGabundo> but they would just bash us out
<BUGabundo> isn't themuso around either?
<BUGabundo> hey maco
<BUGabundo> welcome
<BUGabundo> sorry for the extra noise and nagging
<bcurtiswx> hey maco, the bf around?
<maco> not in the room
<maco> today is homework day, so i dont think he's coming over
<maco> i expect he'll be online anyway
<bcurtiswx> bug #343254, i wasnt sure if it was like bugs he fixed yesterday
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343254 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343254
<BUGabundo> bf?
<maco> ugh
<BUGabundo> I thought you guys just shared the room
<maco> bcurtiswx: shhh
<BUGabundo> the secret is out now
 * BUGabundo ducks
<bcurtiswx> maco: didn't know it was on the down low... sorry.. can you forgive me?
<maco> hahayeah
<maco> its just not something we say in logged channels
<BUGabundo> or private IM either it seems
<maco> BUGabundo: not like im required to tell you who i'm seeing
<BUGabundo> dtchen: just log on on identica
<bcurtiswx> maco: you can beat me up at the next DC-Team meeting
<BUGabundo> I know maco....
<BUGabundo> just kidding around
<maco> anyway....
<maco> im going to head back to the safety of #linuxchix now...
<BUGabundo> since when we fist talked privately you denied
<BUGabundo> just that... nothing else.. don't go make a fuss about it
<maco> i think that was back when we were just friends :P
<maco> but jeez can the topic of my love-life be dropped?
<greg-g> offtopic! ;)
<maco> very off topic for this channel!
 * BUGabundo damn OSD... its backlog and making me say things that are not true
<bcurtiswx> maco: next time you see dtchen can you have him check out bug #343254?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343254 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343254
 * BUGabundo $ pkill notify-osd 
<maco> bcurtiswx: do you realy think im going to remember that long number?
<BUGabundo> or all the other that charlie-tca seems to have found
<bcurtiswx> maco: or just have him bug me.. (no pun intended)
<maco> ill open a tab for it in firefox and hope i remember why :P
 * BUGabundo is not handble bcurtiswx
<BUGabundo> or we can dent him
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> or memoserv
<BUGabundo> or email
<bcurtiswx> lol
<BUGabundo> xeee
<bcurtiswx> ***BUGabundo has turned into BUGalinespammer
<bcurtiswx> j/k :P
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: old habbit! nevet manage to write long sentences on IRC
<BUGabundo> always got the idea the other person would be there... waiting ... until I finish1
<BUGabundo> so I just type something and send it....
<BUGabundo> so the other side can go reading it while I type more
<maco> haha. well he only checked identi.ca once every couple days
<charlie-tca> take a look at 320875
<charlie-tca> bug 320875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320875 in linux "pulseaudio produces lots of log messages" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320875
<charlie-tca> Which looks similar
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I know dtchen mention similar stuff on +1 yesterday
<charlie-tca> or 343103
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca, yea i know about that, and it looks quite similar, but the errors are enough diff, i want to make sure dtchens fixes would apply
<BUGabundo> and that is was fixed and on NEW queue
<BUGabundo> not sure if that is new bug, or the same
<charlie-tca> If that was fixed, why am I just now getting the errors?
<charlie-tca> Should I file another bug?
<maco> he fixed that yesterday
<maco> it hasnt been uploaded yet
<maco> but last night i saw him filling in the changelog
<BUGabundo> he said that is was fixed and on NEW queue
<charlie-tca> What about bug 343103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343103 in alsa-utils "pulseaudio[32510]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 3091225920 bytes (17523956 ms)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343103
<maco> i dont know about that one
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca wanna dup that to 343254?
<maco> but i was just told to point him to it later today
<bcurtiswx> bug #343254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343254 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343254
<charlie-tca> I don't wanna dup nothing no more. I been wrong about dups about 10 times this weekend
<bcurtiswx> haha, ok, brb
<charlie-tca> LOL
<charlie-tca> Gun shy now. Everything I dup gets reversed.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<charlie-tca> I think I'll wait a day to file any more, though. Give the fix time to come through
<bcurtiswx> k, duped
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: although with your luck you may not want to, but dup as many that come in that are like those bugs.  I have a feeling we may see a bit more before dtchens fixes come through
<bcurtiswx> i will be looking as well
<charlie-tca> I'll at least let you know about them, huh?
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: lol
<bcurtiswx> sure
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> dupes by proxy
<charlie-tca> I have a feeling you are right. This is going to keep coming just because of the size of the logs. I have 10GB for logs, but most won't have that much.
<bcurtiswx> is there a clean way to clear log files?
<bcurtiswx> instead of rm?
<BUGabundo> 720M	total
<maco> nope, just use rm
<BUGabundo> log-rotate trunk ?
<maco> might be able to tweak log rotate...
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> truncate
<BUGabundo> or just rm and restart log service
<BUGabundo> to make new ones
<bcurtiswx> will i need to stop the log daemon first?
<maco> bcurtiswx: just delete like syslog.6.gz
<maco> the higher the #, the older it is
<bcurtiswx> k
<BUGabundo> humm higer is older
<IntuitiveNipple> Looking at the syslog issue, it may be possible to tweak the syslog.conf rules to discard these messages as a temporary workaround... something like: user.*;user.!err -/var/log/user.log
<IntuitiveNipple> Just need to figure out the priority of the pulseaudio messages
<BUGabundo> nice
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: care to dig into the pulseaudio source-code and find the daemon logging function to discover what facility and priority it is sending to?
<maco> its uploaded
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: code is not me!
<maco> dtchen lowered the priority on the logs that are killing /var/log/
<BUGabundo> services, I'm your guys
<maco> in pulseaudio
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> code is everyone!
<maco> waiting for someone to go "ok yeah, dtchen's fixing stuff..*release into archive*"
<IntuitiveNipple> How can a  walking strand of DNA say "code is not me" ?:D
<IntuitiveNipple> If we can do a workaround in syslog for now, it would help. I've got two 2.5GB files in the /var/ volume right now
<maco> you can delete an old one...
 * maco goes to find the queue
<BUGabundo> I like to keep logs
<maco> i couldnt *fit* two 2.5gb files in /var/lo
<maco>  /var/log
<maco> ive only got 500mb of free space on /
<maco> and that's *after* an apt-get clean
<BUGabundo> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1              9690316   8520688    681256  93% /
<BUGabundo> I'm getting close too
<maco> dude, -h
<BUGabundo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1             9.3G  8.2G  666M  93% /
<BUGabundo> I have and alias
<BUGabundo> but pidgin does use it
<BUGabundo> plus bytes are geekier
<IntuitiveNipple> src/pulsecore/log.h:85:#define pa_log_error(...)  pa_log_level_meta(PA_LOG_ERROR
<IntuitiveNipple> So it is a syslog "err" report
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, seems to be working.
<IntuitiveNipple> Edit /etc/syslog.conf, find the two lines that use the "user" facility and edit them, adding ";user.!err" to the specification
<IntuitiveNipple> So:
<IntuitiveNipple> *.*;auth,authpriv.none;user.!err		-/var/log/syslog
<IntuitiveNipple> user.*;user.!err				-/var/log/user.log
<maco> BUGabundo, IntuitiveNipple: the logging thing is fixed in crimsun's PPA, waiting on theMuso to move it from there to main, but dtchen says he thinks theMuso is off this week. he asked in #ubuntu-devel for someone else to sponsor it
<maco> no idea if anyone else responded to dtchen's "hey anyone wanna sponsor an upload to fix a PulseAudio /var/log DoS?"
<maco> bcurtiswx: ^
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> enabling dans ppa
<david_> Hi, I accidentally nominated a bug for the wrong release - how can I undo it
<david_> ?
<vocx> bug?
<david_> #341233
<david_> should be jaunty, but not intrepid
<vocx> bug #341233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341233 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "x flickers on eeepc when plugging power supply, and with some apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341233
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-15
<kermiac> vish: you around? bug 538742 appears to be a dupe of bug 532844. This seems to be your area of expertise, should I dupe 538742 & *possibly* add an ubuntu-mono task to 532844?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538742 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "[LoginIcons] White icons on light background makes them invisible (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538742
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532844 in light-themes (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid: White symbols on light panel and Ubuntu Logo are difficult to see (affects: 11) (dups: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532844
<wolfger_> Hello, channel. Would you say that Bug #538589 should be marked as "confirmed"? "Fix comitted"? Seems that this has been addressed upstream some time ago.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538589 in ezstream (Ubuntu) "ezstream man page in incomplete and incorrect. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538589
<yofel> wolfger_: as long as it isn't fixed in ubuntu don't use fix committed/released (in general at least)
<yofel> wolfger_: as I don't know the package good enough I would set it confirmed for now
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> you reported it
 * yofel tests in lucid
<nigelb> wolfger_: did you try man ezstream?
<nigelb> there might be an upstream manpage with more details
<wolfger_> nigelb: "man ezstream" is near-useless in Karmic
<wolfger_> haven't gotten around to trying Lucid yet
<yofel> yep, manpage is wrong in lucid
<wolfger_> thanks, yofel
<yofel> this should be  fixed in debian IMO
<yofel> as we just sync the package
<nigelb> wolfger_: open a debian bug, its easier that way :)
<nigelb> yofel: oh no, you're too fast ;)
<wolfger_> LOL
 * yofel looks if there's a debian bug
<yofel> nigelb: :P
<yofel> nope, no bug
<yofel> wolfger_: do you know how to file a bug on bugs.debian.org?
<wolfger_> yofel: I think I may have done it once, a year or so ago. Not intimately familiar with it, no.
<wolfger_> Would be nice if Launchpad had a "forward bug to Debian" button... :-)
<yofel> wolfger_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<yofel> usually using reportbug is the easiest way
<wolfger_> Thanks. will do this when I get the chance. Night all.
<yofel> wolfger_: then I'll do it now as I've got time now
<hernejj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/538853  Should be ready for Triage. Importance=Low would be my best guess on this one.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538853 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "panel transparency broken with light theme (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ddecator> micahg, if you get a sec, i'm trying to decide if bug 534606 should be linked to mozilla 171237 (closest i found) since they kind of want the same thing, but for different reasons
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534606 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Find positions match off-screen (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534606
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 171237 in Find In Page "Scroll view a few lines beyond occurrence of found search term with type ahead find to show more context instead of bottom of page" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171237
<micahg> ddecator: sounds good, but I'm wondering if we already have a bug
<micahg> ddecator: wait
<micahg> ddecator: that bug is targetted at seamonkey
<ddecator> micahg, didn't even notice that...i filtered for firefox only
<micahg> ddecator: hold on let me check
<ddecator> micahg, i just double checked and don't see anything on lp that matches it
<micahg> ddecator: still working it out with the mozilla devs
<ddecator> micahg, sure thing. thanks
<micahg> ddecator: use mozilla 440198
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 440198 in Find Toolbar "If Firefox must scroll the page to display a search result, centre them vertically to the page" [Enhancement,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440198
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing. thanks
<micahg> ddecator: and I already linked the LP bug upstream
<ddecator> micahg: perfect, thanks =)
<ddecator> micahg: just one quick question. since it's "enhancement" upstream, should it be "wishlist" downstream?
<micahg> ddecator: well, technically, it's the fault of that banner that actually makes it "off-screen", but I'd mark it Low
<ddecator> micahg: alright, fair enough
<micahg> ddecator: Importance is relative to the project
<micahg> ddecator: are you setting the importance on the bug?
<ddecator> micahg: yup, just cleaned the description first
<micahg> ddecator: k
<vish> kermiac_: it could either be dealt with in the theme or in the icons , you can dup them and add botht the tasks
<kermiac> thanks vish :)
<^arky^> hi
<^arky^> apport giving me this check your network problems ?
<kermiac> ^arky^: known issue - bug 538097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Apport cannot connect to crash database (affects: 84) (dups: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<kermiac> and maybe bug 538944
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538944 in apport (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "apport-collect -p does not work any more (affects: 1)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538944
<pecisk> Hi people, I have question specific about reporting about Launchpads - do I also have to use ubuntu-bug, if I report bug I have collected info from other machine? It feels for me that it could be misleading for Ubuntu devs.
<duanedesign> if the package says Fix  Released for a package but one build (i386) failed - should I file a  new bug report or reply to existing one?
<persia> duanedesign: Neither.  Build failures are tracked in a separate automated system.
<persia> The uploader has already been notified, as well.
<rye> persia, thanks (that was me who asked duanedesign about the build failures :) )
<persia> rye: Glad I could help.
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: around ?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: yes
<BUGabundo_remote> seems we have new _kids_ in +1
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<Damascene> is there any known bug about empathy not connecting when started in Lucid?
<Damascene> hello first
<BUGabundo_remote> how long will he last ehe
<yofel> heh
<rye> Damascene, but it working when you connect manually?
<Damascene> no
<Damascene> needs restarting many times
<arand> New (3.1.4-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (well, old relatively speaking but...)) version of virtualbox-ose in Lucid... Anyone care to confirm/defirm if Bug #510571 is fixed with this version?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox (affects: 31) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<Damascene> I want to report a bug that if empathy crashes or something wrong happened the bug tool says it can't connect to crash database
<yofel> Damascene: known bug 538097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Apport cannot connect to crash database (affects: 88) (dups: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<Damascene> is that because "Chat app, and Telepathy user interface does not use Launchpad for bug tracking."
<Damascene> bug 538097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge) (affects: 88) (dups: 6)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<Damascene> I wonder who came up with this complected title? I think if some one searched for "Apport cannot connect to crash database" wouldn't be easy to get to write crash report
<Damascene> *right
<Pici> It was, but then it got duped to the LP bug with that title.
<Damascene> I think titles are made to suit the developer more than the testers
<Damascene> any one using the mainline kernel?
<hernejj> I believe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/538853 to be ready for Triage.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538853 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "panel transparency broken with light theme (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vish> hernejj: importance?
<hernejj> vish: Low I think.
<vish> hernejj: actually it is a wishlist , since the panel was designed to use a background image
<hernejj> vish: Ok, sounds good to me :)
<hernejj> vish: Isn't it easy enough to modify Gtk code (or panel code?) to only apply the BG image if the user's Papel properties settings are not set to use transparency?
<vish> hernejj: That would again be a wishlist in gnome-panel.. but worth a shot ;)  the above bug would probably end up being a "wont fix" in the theme :)
<hernejj> vish: Makes perfect sense.  Thanks for taking the time to explain. I'll try to remember to open this for the panel later. I'm off to work. ttyl.
<Damascene> if some font's doesn't look probably. what should I do?
<Damascene> *fonts
<hggdh> Damascene: you mean what to do with fonts that don't look *good*?
<Damascene> yes
<hggdh> open a bug on them: ubuntu-bug <font package name>
<hggdh> extra points for chasing it upstream and reporting there also
<Damascene> every font has package name?
<hggdh> not really, but generically, yes
<hggdh> you can search for the package a file belongs to by running 'dlocate <file>'
<Damascene> well the font is freeserif in openoffice and serif in firefox
<Damascene> I don't know what the package name
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> I guess it's fontconfig                               - generic font configuration library - support binar
<Damascene> I did dpkg -S serif
<Damascene> sansserif no freeserif or serif
<hggdh> Damascene: the problem here is that 'serif' and 'sansserif' are also designations for types of fonts
<hggdh> serif means the font has the horizontal lines limiting hieght
<hggdh> sansserif --- sans serif, without serif -- does not
<hggdh> so it is difficult to know *which* serif-ed (or sans) font is in use when you say 'serif'
<Damascene> how to be sure?
<hggdh> ffox will use serif and sansserif fonts. Drill down, and find which are in use
<Damascene> it's serif
<hggdh> ok. then you must have an installed forn called serif
<hggdh> (for me, I use on FFox Bistream Vera Serif)
<hggdh> which is to say, the serif version of Bitsream Vera
<Damascene> I see. I installed dlocate. the same result from dpkg -S serif, there is only this too:
<Damascene> *two
<Damascene> fontconfig-config: /etc/fonts/conf.avail/49-sansserif.conf
<Damascene> fontconfig-config: /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/539103
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539103 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Default Arabic font in Firefox is ugly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Damascene> may I ask some one to look in this
<scar> how can I debug xorg/xserver?
<scar> it's not line one can run ubuntu-bug startx?
<greg-g> ubuntu-bug xorg will work, no?
<greg-g> scar: ^
<scar> the thing is after gdm loads pc locks up, can't even ssh in
<scar> I've looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nigelb> if its lucid, it might be the plymouth bug
<scar> karmic and lucid both same problem
<scar> I've made a forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8969966 but I don't want to submit a bug before I've got more solid info
<scar> I don't really know what to do next :-/
<scar> I want to get amd64 8.04 to see if that could work
<nigelb> scar: submit a bug against linux package describing the problem clearly and mention that its the same with karmic and lucid
<scar> ok I will do that now
<Damascene> there is a problem with lshw in lucid. the bug need someone with mainline kernel installed
<nigelb> bdmurray: does the script for the reviewers team subscribe reviewers if the sponsors are subscribed?
<bdmurray> nigelb: no it does not
<nigelb> bdmurray: aha, that explains why some of my work was undone :)
<nigelb> probably something that could added some time :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: why should both teams be subscribed?
<nigelb> bdmurray: oh wait, it does not?
<nigelb> okay, then there is some trouble.  I need to look again
<bdmurray> right it does not subscribe the reviewers team if a -sponsors team is already subscribed to the bug report
<nigelb> is it possible to do it only once?
<nigelb> i.e., if someone actually removes the patch tag for genuine reasons, not add the tag again
<bdmurray> why would the patch tag be removed and not a different patch- tag be added or the attachment flag unset?
<nigelb> I was guiding the patch towards sponsorship, so I removed the patch tag
<nigelb> it was a debdiff ready for uploard
<bdmurray> a debdiff is still a patch though - I think the tag should stay
<nigelb> In the use case that the debdiff works fine and can be sponsored, the patch tag should still stay?
<bdmurray> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> bdmurray: my issue with that process is that, once the sponsorship process is started, the patch does not need review, and only needs upload
<bdmurray> nigelb: that's why the ubuntu-reviewers won't be subscribed to the bug report anymore
<nigelb> bdmurray: ah, so ideally while reviewing we should be reviewing bugs which have reviewers subscribed?
<persia> bdmurray: I think I like that model : rather than reviewing based on the patch tag, we review based on reviewers subscription.
<nigelb> (I've been reviewing the ones with patch tag
<nigelb> again, the problem with that is not all patch reviewers have membership in ubuntu-reviewers
<bdmurray> yes I'd be looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+subscribedbugs
<bdmurray> nigelb: right let me check on that now
<vish> bdmurray: Bug #531533 , has been committed upstream , the review team can be unsubscribed i guess :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531533 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Tomboy needs a monochrome Humanity Icon (affects: 6) (dups: 3)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531533
<shrini> team: need help on 525308
<shrini> i just set the package
<shrini> but the user needs more info
<vish> bug #525308
<nigelb> bug 525308
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525308 in libusb (Ubuntu) "Does not read a USB that was read yesterday. The USB is read by other computer. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525308
<shrini> wow. this is great.
<shrini> I am very new to this channel and bugs
<shrini> help me to response to the user
<vish> shrini: thanks for helping out with the bugs , i'm not sure where this problem is though  , someone will read the above and respond soon ;)
 * nigelb is not sure either
<vish> shrini: have a look at > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures#Storage%20devices
<nigelb> shrini: Please ask reporter to run 'ubuntu-bug' in terminal and select storage device option.
<nigelb> that should help collect proper information
<tibbar> ive tried everyone combination of kernal with nvidia driver, on 64bit ubuntu. From 9.04 - 10.4 X server crashes my system so the logs never saves. Also read about everyone solution online spent about 30hours straight
<tibbar> still nothing, getting realllly desperate
<tibbar> only thing ive figured out is "unable to load nvidia kernal" is a problem
<tibbar> i have 8600, tried about every driver from 173-195. also got some logs
<tibbar> how do i report the bug correctly really want my system to run in 10.4, the lts
<rye> tibbar, hi
<rye> tibbar, are you running with /usr partition separate from / ?
<rye> tibbar, re: nvidia problem
<shrini> vish: nigelb: thanks
<shrini> update the bug
<nigelb> welcome
<shrini> wishes for your ubuntu membersips
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: I will test that screensaver bug again when I get a good lucid install this week
<jjardon> Hello, Is the crash database down?
<jjardon> I can't file a but with ubuntu-bug command
<yofel> jjardon: known, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/538097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge) (affects: 95) (dups: 6)" [High,Invalid]
<jjardon> yofel, thank you
<cjohnston_> Can someone look at Bug 535674 and tell me if they agree that it isnt a bug, just more crying and whining?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535674 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "dust sand is one thousand times better than these new themes called Radiance - Ambiance (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535674
<charlie-tca> Looks like an opinion. Belongs on a mailing list or in forums, maybe?
<cjohnston_> thanks charlie-tca.. im going to close and offer those suggestions.
<charlie-tca> That works. There really is nothing in that to fix.
<cjohnston_> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bdmurray> thekorn: your merge proposal in bug 539211 has the wrong reviewer set
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539211 in update-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Lucid's update-manager does not show a warning when running on battery anymore (affects: 1)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539211
<thekorn> bdmurray, what is the correct one?
<thekorn> bdmurray, I just took the pre-selected one
<thekorn> bdmurray, mvo?
<bdmurray> ubuntu-core-dev
<bdmurray> or ubuntu-dev
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Branches
<thekorn> bdmurray, great, thanks alot for the hint
<bdmurray> thekorn: no problem
<ddecator> micahg: are firefox crashes that failed retrace get treated differently from most crashes that fail retrace? i'm not sure what info the mozillateam needs in order to work on a crash
<micahg> ddecator: usually
<ddecator> micahg: so i'm looking at bug 521919, retrace failed, not much in the stacktrace (not sure if it's enough at least). in that case, do we remove the coredump and mark invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521919 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521919
<micahg> ddecator: shouldn't be public with a coredump...
<ddecator> micahg: the reporter changed it
<ddecator> micahg: was going to mark private, but then i saw retrace failed
<micahg> ddecator: remove the coredump and check for private info in the stacktraces...usually we mark invalid with a message, but this one has more info than njormal
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing. thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-16
<kermiac_> what should I do if a user manually reports a bug & uploads the crash file due to bug 538097?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge) (affects: 101) (dups: 6)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<persia> kermiac_: if you have a compatible system, pull the .crash file and retrace locally.
<persia> If you don't, ask the user to do so.
<persia> Warn the user that the .crash file may contain sensitive information.
<persia> The key thing is to get something useful in the bug, and to get the .crash file deleted (as one might delete a coredump)
<persia> (as there's usually a coredump *inside* the .crash file)
<kermiac_> I was going to mark it as private for now as I noticed there is a coredump inside the crash file
<kermiac_> ah, yes
<persia> marking it private later doesn't help much.  The librarian URL for the .crash file has been made public.
<persia> (because of bugmail)
<kermiac_> i keep forgetting about bugs being aggregated to mailing lists
<kermiac_> I can't retrace... is there some kind of standard response to ask the user to retrace locally? or should I maybe refer them to 5328097 & ask them to submit later? Should I delete the crash file as the url has been made public & I really don't know if I should expect the OP to retrace it
<persia> You can't retrace because of architecture skew?  Which architecture is the bug?
<kermiac_> no, I can't because I'm at work atm. bug & my system are both 32bit
<kermiac_> just doing some quick triage on a break & happened to find these 2 bugs
<kermiac_> you want the bug #'s to look at them as I can't get that involved whilst still at work
<kermiac_> bug 539346 and bug 539345
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539346 in tracker (Ubuntu) "Crash will not report right (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539346
<ubot4> kermiac_: Bug 539345 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/539345 is private
<kermiac_> i had already marked 539345 as private before you reminded me about the url already being public
<persia> Given the affected packages, I suspect these bugs need to be retested and re-crashed against upstream, etc.
<persia> I'd suggest deleting the .crash files, making them public, and asking for a typical expected/actual report with information on what was done to create the crash.
<persia> Note that the .crash files may contain private informaiton (especially for tracker), and try to triage from there.
<kermiac_> ok thanks for the advice persia :) I haven't been around when something like this has happened before, so I didn't know exactly what I should do
<persia> Something like this has not happened before.
<persia> My advice is mostly based on the pre-apport model.
<kermiac_> persia: is that model documented anywhere? I haven't had to look for it before
<persia> Not anymore.
<persia> It's mostly the same wiki pages, but old revisions.
<kermiac_> ok, np :)
<persia> Basically, assume no apport.  Find out what went wrong.  Get a stacktrace using gdb, etc.
<Damascene> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8944731
<Damascene> Another gnome-terminal profile!
<Damascene> is it a bug?
<Damascene> hello, I want to report bug against freeserif font
<Damascene> dpkg -S freeserif comes with nothing
<micahg> Damascene: that doesn't seem to be a valid package
<Damascene> got it thanks
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/468898
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 468898 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "FreeSerif should not be default Serif font (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Damascene> again I suggest bugs title to be simple or to add a special section for what user might search to get to a bug
<Damascene> many duplicates are cause by so much technical titles
<Damascene> a user might search for default firefox font is ugly wouldn't find "freeserif should not be default serif font"
<micahg> Damascene: k, but once hte bug is duped, it'll show up
<micahg> I think
<micahg> maybe now
<micahg> *not
<ddecator> that's why you use google to search for bugs =)
<Damascene> so what did you do?
<Damascene> :)
<micahg> nothing, just change the firefox project to null :P
<Damascene> what we are supposed to do now?
<micahg> Damascene: what do you want to do?
<ddecator> google searching "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>" searches descriptions of bugs as well, so even if the title is odd you can usually still find what you're looking for
<micahg> the translators know about the issue
<Damascene> I want this problem to be fixed
<Damascene> so it's up to translators to chose which font serif is using?
<micahg> that team decides the defaults
<micahg> Damascene: you can hop in #ubuntu-translators During european business hours and ask
<Damascene> so we need to add the arabic translator team as well, right?
<micahg> Damascene: ask in #ubuntu-translators in a few hours
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> I want to report that the freeserif font has problem
<Damascene> should I open new bug?
<micahg> what problem?
<Damascene> there is gaps between some letters
<micahg> Damascene: in all programs?
<Damascene> yes
<micahg> Damascene: package is ttf-freefont
<Damascene> not freetype?
<micahg> Damascene: well, depends if it's a problem with the font or the engine
<Damascene> I'll report it as soon as I get more information
<micahg> Damascene: idk, I guess I should just say that :)
<Damascene> what if the same problem is in dejavu serif :(
<micahg> Damascene: engine issue
<Damascene> there is a big deference between the font in Arabic and in English
<Damascene> it more than a work of art font than a general reading font in Arabic
<micahg> Damascene: maybe as the translators
<Damascene> I'll ask them
<BUGabundo_remote> 0/
<Damascene> any known bug of user can't creat boot partition smaller than 16G on 1T disk?
<BUGabundo_remote> Damascene: in what FS?
<BUGabundo_remote> and kernel?
<BUGabundo_remote> cause I have a single partition on a 1.5T
<Damascene> the man in ubuntu+1
<Damascene> http://tavasti.fi/~tavasti/ubuntu/installer-20100315/
<Damascene> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/20100315/lucid-alternate-amd64.iso
<Damascene> as he said
<Damascene> and he tested it with ext2 and ext3
<Damascene>  Damascene, however, when there is that 16.8G partition with 16.8G offset, I can create another partition with correct size. So bug happens only when creating first partition to empty disk?
<Damascene> BUGabundo_remote, are you here?
<Damascene> the man is asking for what package and version
<BUGabundo_remote> sometimes
<BUGabundo_remote> working
<BUGabundo_remote> AFAICS would be kernel (linux) or installer (ubiquity)
<vish> bdmurray: you should probably add exclusions for the patch script , the light-themes , ubuntu-mono  dont need review from the review team :)
<tavasti> problems creating small /boot partition, see full detail http://tavasti.fi/~tavasti/ubuntu/installer-20100315/bug.txt
<persia> vish: Why not?  How do they differ?
<persia> vish: If you mean "because we have a close relationship with upstream", then that's just a matter of upsteam getting to them first.
<persia> (and we've often had close relationships with upstreams before that got dropped or orphaned, etc. making hardcoded exceptions less than ideal)
<vish> persia: no , some of the users attach icons and check it as patch..
<vish> persia: Bug #538093 , this is a change in the theme which was intentional , too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538093 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Maximised/unmaximised not level below gnome-panel (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538093
<persia> And what's wrong with that?
 * persia much prefers full icons to xdiff output
<vish> persia: the review team are not responsible for those choices or even approving them
<vish> persia: seems like extra bug queue for the team :)
<persia> vish: Who do you believe is responsible?
<vish> persia: i dont believe , i know who is responsible ;)  the design folks :)
<persia> Aren't they upstream?
<vish> persia: there is no upstream project yet for either themes/icons , they are not hosted publicly yet
<persia> Rather, there is an upstream, but it's not a public upstream.
<vish> yeah that ;)
<persia> So, the patch reviewers may just submit these upstream.
<persia> Alternately, they may push to get them uploaded.
<persia> Doesn't really matter.
<persia> But the patch reviewers are acting on behalf of Ubuntu, rather than on behalf of a private upstream.
<vish> persia: i suggested it mostly because none of the people listed here > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+members#active , decide it
<persia> So, if that private upstream wants to get involved in the patch review, they ought do that.
<tavasti> lucid installer cannot create partitions smaller than 16.8GB, see full detail http://tavasti.fi/~tavasti/ubuntu/installer-20100315/bug.txt Do I report it as a bug, and to what package?
<vish> except sabdfl ofcouse ;)
<vish> persia: i'v been mentioning the bugs which require attention to the concerned people and they are watch the bugs themselves too
<persia> vish: It's much more complicated than you describe.  There's no reason why any developer who can upload the package can't make the change : it's done through collective consensus.
<vish> watching*
<persia> vish: There isn't some decider, as such.
<vish> persia: they dont/cant approve the changes in the theme/icon. there _is_ a decider :)  these choices are not open for review or much discussion
 * vish already spoke too much :s
<persia> vish: Um, yes they do.  I could upload a completely different theme right now.  I'm not going to do so because I don't believe I'd be acting as part of consensus, not because I need some approval.
<vish> persia: nope ,you cant, why dont you give it a shot ;)   these bugs are not consensus based
<persia> vish: I'm not going to for the reason I stated.  But you can check the launchpad permissions structures if you like.
<persia> *Everything* in Ubuntu is consensus-based.
<persia> There are currently no exceptions.
<persia> There is a provision for exceptions to be defined, but it has yet to be exercised, because there has been no case where consensus has failed to the degree that changing this is necessary.
<persia> That doesn't mean that we don't collectively grant some groups authority over certain areas, but that authority remains subject to consensus.
<persia> Just for those following the above : vish has now joined the reviewers team, and will be upstreaming the icon patches, etc. to help get them out of the review queue.
<kermiac> hey persia, when a package isn't showing up in the software centre, the bug should be filed against the actual package - not software-centre - right? It seems that way looking through similar bugs as to fix the issue a "category" needs to be added to the .desktop file in the package
<kermiac> do you know much about software-centre?
<persia> kermiac: Yes, and yes.
<kermiac> thanks persia - you're like the ubuntu version of google/wikipedia :)
<persia> kermiac: No, that would be search.ubuntu.com :p
<kermiac> haha :)
<Damascene> WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/net/wireless/core.c:614 wdev_cleanup_work 0xa7/0xd0  cfg80211
<Damascene> is suggested as title for a kernel bug I had
<Damascene> there is many similar bug already but have some deferences
<Damascene> from ubuntu+1: <Damascene> is there a known bug when empathy has issues if you didn't unlock the keyring
<Damascene> bug 468372
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 468372 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "empathy makes accounts invisible on keyring failure (affects: 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468372
<seb128> Damascene, right that one
<Damascene> ok thanks
<Damascene> do you have a list for most common bugs asked about here?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we have several ten thousand open bugs
<seb128> not something you can go through or list easily
<persia> actually, don't we have a list for the most common bugs?
 * persia hunts in LP, thinking it was automatically generated
<persia> Damascene: Check the top of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-users_affected_count&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.omit_dupes=on
<persia> Also try other sort orders.
<persia> For several of the sort orders, you can get approximations of the most frequently reported / commented / etc. bugs.
<persia> And those are approximations of the ones most visible.
<seb128> persia, that's different of what is asked on IRC though
<persia> seb128: Strictly speaking, that's true, but I suspect there's some correlation :)
<Damascene> the original idea is for what is asked here
<persia> Damascene: You'd have to parse the logs and extract it.  Not trivial, really.  Go ahead if you like.
<Damascene> I've the desire not the knowledge
<kamusin> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca__> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<vish> the keyboard language selector is part of the gnome-setting-daemon right?
<seb128> vish, no
<seb128> vish, or what do you call keyboard language?
<vish> seb128: i want to assign this bug to the right package > Bug #537053
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537053 in light-themes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard layout language indicator text color blends into dark panel background (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537053
<vish> seb128: the gnome-themes is not the package , wanted to change that
<seb128> vish, it's a duplicate
<seb128> see bug #513152
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513152 in libgnomekbd (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Keyboard layout panel indicator ignores theme font color settings (affects: 7) (dups: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513152
<vish> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> np
<jcastro> vish: you know art people don't you? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/538299
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538299 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive needs a better icon (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jcastro> any help there would be appreciated
<vish> jcastro: lol , until it was mentioned on the bug , i never realized it looked like a thong .. :D
<vish> jcastro: i'll try to come up with a better one
<jcastro> vish: I was thinking something like this could be cool: http://www.zazzle.com/5_speed_shift_pattern_2_tshirt-235377477345566626
<vish> jcastro: oh , just replied on the bug , transmission uses the shifter too.. how does this work > http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dc/Volvo_steering_wheel.jpg
<jcastro> vish: whatever works on a dark panel. That looks fine
<vish> jcastro: ok..
<vish> jcastro: what sizes are the icon required?
<jcastro> vish: whatever goes on the panel, it doesn't use app indicators or anything fancy
<vish> neat ty
<Laibsch> anybody here still running a mediawiki installation on hardy?
<Laibsch> I'd love somebody to confirm bug 539697
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539697 in mediawiki (Ubuntu) "mediawiki hardy package does not support $wgDBprefix at installation time (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539697
<nigelb> bug 528017
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528017 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Button press events force xchat into text selection mode that can't be broken. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528017
<nigelb> persia: thoughts on ^
<persia> drop xchat-gnome from the archive?
<persia> No seriously.
 * persia looks
<persia> nigelb: Active cooperative patch submitter, patch upstream, all is good.
<persia> nigelb: The patch submitter can presumably work with upstream to get it accepted, etc.
<nigelb> persia: worth a fix in lucid?
<nigelb> oh, second thing, what does the bug mean?
<persia> heh.
<persia> The answer to the first question is kinda dependent on the second.
<nigelb> aha
<persia> So you need to find out if client-side decorations are enabled in lucid by default.
<nigelb> persia: oh well, the person working on csd in lucid gave the patch
<nigelb> so I suppose it needs to be integrated into lucid
<persia> I'd recommend confirming that.  From the patch, I expect that the bug would manifest *with* the patch if CSD is disabled.
<persia> Personally, I don't like the patch at all : i'd rather have it check to see if CSD is enabled or not, and then return the right value.
<nigelb> so recommended course of action is ?
<persia> So return csd_enabled or return (! csd_enabled)
<nigelb> I'll add your comments to the bug?
<nigelb> or just wait for upstream comments?
<persia> As whether the proposed patch will have correct behaviour also when CSD is disabled.  Also, ask whether CSD is expected to be enabled in lucid (Cody ought have some idea).  Ideally, get a patch that works everywhere so you don't have to care if CSD is enabled or not, and get that uploaded.
<persia> No, add *your* comments to the bug :)  You can use mine to inform yours, but it's you who needs to understand if you're handling this patch.
 * nigelb knew you'd say that
<persia> nigelb: I'm always happy to help you, but don't think that my help doesn't usually involve you ending up with more work :)
<nigelb> persia: I don't really mind as long as I learn :)
<persia> Cool.  I may have a strange price for helping folks, but I think it's fair :)
<nigelb> I'm pretty sure in the past 1 month or so I've been more confident of my packaging skills than ever :)
<nigelb> seb128: you'll be syncing rhythmbox from upstream again?
<seb128> nigelb, I will backport some fixes from git, not sure what you mean by syncing
<seb128> the bug fix commited in launchpad will be fixed for lucid
<nigelb> seb128: forgive my terminology, thats what I meant
<nigelb> I was wondering if you needed a hand with that :)
<MightyTweek> Hey all. I've got an issue with gwibber-service crashing at launch which I'll deal with seperately, but it's causing the Gwibber client to crash as well. I see bug #439325 is the master bug, which has been marked as "fix released". There's obviously still a bug, but I don't know how to make Apport attach its stack trace to that bug. Should I just create a new bug and mark it as a duplicate of that one?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439325 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "MASTER gwibber lacks error/exception handling for dbus calls (crashes in call_blocking) (affects: 76) (dups: 14)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439325
<nigelb> MightyTweek: is this on Lucid?
<MightyTweek> nigelb, yes
<nigelb> MightyTweek: open a new bug, and if its a dup, it will be link to that one
<MightyTweek> thanks
<charlie-tca__> Not being of sound mind or body today, I am going to attempt to triage some the "sshfs" package bugs
<charlie-tca__> Anybody got any experience with sending these upstream?
<jcastro> nigelb: any feedback on the patches view would be useful! http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/keeping-track-of-patches-and-getting-them-visibility/
<jcastro> nigelb: just read your blog post!
<nigelb> jcastro: I copied you on a mail about a potential new workflow
<nigelb> (sent yesterday I think)
<jcastro> nigelb: I did, I am partway through it but need to think more before I respond
<jcastro> I will get to it today though!
<nigelb> jcastro: great.  I've been working with persia to get it perfected
<nigelb> jcastro: the basic idea, we get to keep track of what is happening with each bug with patches with the help of tags
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> so, we know if a patch has been reviewed, upstreamed, rejected/accepted, etc
<jcastro> my concern is that we're flooding people with too many tags these days
<nigelb> yes, brian also expressed the same concern
<nigelb> at the same time, we need to have all the features we need from a system
<nigelb> Its a bit of a catch-22
<nigelb> jcastro: anyway, I'll await your take on the idea :)
<vish> nigelb: you could have asked the person who commented on the blog for the bug# ;)
<nigelb> vish: I already found his bug, got the source and trying to get the thing to build
<vish> neat
<nigelb> if you see the bug report, well,
<nigelb> bug  you could have asked the person who commented on the blog for the
<nigelb> bug 260918
<nigelb> gah, paste error
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 260918 in xawtv (Fedora) (and 37 other projects) "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27") (affects: 71) (dups: 28)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918
<vish> nigelb: traitor ;p
<vish> fedora bug^
<nigelb> where?
<nigelb> gah, I dont know.. see the bug... its in 37 projects
<nigelb> I touch the bug, around 100 people would get mails
<vish> gosh that bug is a trash can :/
<nigelb> its no surprise that the patch went missing
<vish> nigelb: i initially just saw this  "in xawtv (Fedora)"
<nigelb> I thought so
<nigelb> this package he submitted patch for hasn't changed since intrepid
<nigelb> (and isn't working either I think)
<nigelb> I can't think clearly.  Need sleep
<jibel> what do we do with reports filed against a package removed from the archive ?
<charlie-tca__> Mark them as invalid, with a comment that they are no longer valid packages, if the bug is not reproducable in a valid version
<charlie-tca__> some packages are removed from lucid, but the bugs are very valid in karmic
<jibel> charlie-tca__, thanks
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-17
<zeroseven0183> Hi! What do I need to do when the bug reporter replies he is not sure if the bug was fixed or not (after a long time)?
<micahg> zeroseven0183: someone needs to test
<micahg> preferably the reported
<micahg> *reporter
<Damascene> hello I haven't get any respond from translators
<Damascene> I've a screen shot but I forget what are the package the freeserif comes from
<Damascene> I mean I'm ready to report a bug
<micahg> Damascene: nothing all day?
<micahg> weird
<Damascene> I didn't stay there the whole day for sure
<zeroseven0183> Thanks micahg. I think I will have to try my best to reproduce it since the reporter has no longer access to the plugin he was trying to report.
<micahg> Damascene: well, the font is in the ttf-freefont package
<micahg> zeroseven0183: bug #?
<Damascene> any way the man that the related bug is assigned to was there but didn't respond.
<zeroseven0183> micahg: The bug# is 292659
<micahg> bug 292659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292659 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "pidgin wont use plugins in /.purple/plugins (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292659
<micahg> zeroseven0183: close invalid due to unable to reproduce by reporter and successful test byt triager
<micahg> *by
<zeroseven0183> Alright. Thank you
<persia> Just be careful with the comment, indicating that we appreciate the input, but couldn't replicate, and the reporter can't replicate, so we have no choice but "Invalid".
<zeroseven0183> Yup
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont/+bug/540042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540042 in ttf-freefont (Ubuntu) "Freserif Arabic version is broken (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> is there any thing else I can do?
<Damascene> ops title
<Damascene> bug #540042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540042 in ttf-freefont (Ubuntu) "Freeserif Arabic version is broken (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540042
<hernejj> vish: Hi Vish :) Are you around? I would like to talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/540006
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540006 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "bottom panel appears to have double column (dup-of: 532309)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532309 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Light-themes: panel-background isn't scaling (affects: 12) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<persia> hernejj: Apparently not.  Could perhaps someone else help?
 * persia strongly believes this to be a feature, as it's been available since before Ubuntu existed
<hernejj> persia: Sure :) I do not believe that 540006 is a duplicate of 532309.
<hernejj> persia: Mainly because of the fact that 540006 points out that the panel actually uses two rows for displaying applications when at size 41 or greater.  Please see the screen shot I uploaded for details.
<persia> hernejj: Ah.  I thought that the original reporter of 540006 was complaining about the double line from the background image, not the application selector.
<persia> You think that's the cause of the 540006 report?
<persia> Because 532309 can display similar issues with the apparent double-line due to background scaling failure.
<persia> see http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/45297/bildschirmfoto_YlXF4q.jpg as an example
<hernejj> persia: Ok. I misunderstood what I was looking at in the OP's screen shot then.
<hernejj> persia: Would a separate bug be appropriate for the 2-rows of applications issue?
<persia> That doesn't need a bug.  It's an intentional feature.
<hernejj> persia: Do you feel that some users might like an option to disable it?
<persia> hernejj: To put it another way, in your screenshot, the double-line of applications is a feature.  The continued horizontal line to the right is the bug.
 * vish o/
<persia> hernejj: I've just tested it, and yes, such an option may be interesting.
<persia> Just be sure to phrase your bug as an enhancement request, and detail how the option should be presented for an e.g. 48px panel.
<persia> Be warned that the enhancement request will likely go upstream, and may take a very long time to be considered.
<hernejj> persia: Will do. I'll take care of the upstream report as well. Maybe I'll even write the code... Might be a good bug for me to start learning gnome-panel. :)
<persia> hernejj: Heh.  Good luck with that.
<vish> hernejj: you would have better luck filing a wishlist in gnome-shell than in gnome-panel
<hernejj> vish: gnome-shell? What is that?
<hernejj> Google shows me this: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<vish> hernejj: yeah , thats the one
<hernejj> vish: Thanks! :) I'll consider that... and I'm excited to see what Shell is all about now!
<persia> vish: Does gnome-shell even have that view?
<vish> persia: nope ;)
<persia> That's what I thought.
<persia> This would need to be fixed in window-switcher-applet (I think), but that's just not something lots of folks are working on for the future.
<vish> persia: but adding an extension for -shell is possibly more easier than convincing the -panel folks to accept hernejj's wishlist and probably not without him assuring them that he would maintain it ;)
<persia> Well, yeah, but that decreases the chance of a new panel maintainer :)
<nekohayo> hey there, is anyone looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/473622 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 473622 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "presenter-console is displayed on same monitor as slideshow (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nekohayo> I kinda depend on that feature to be able to present at ubuntu global jam
<nigelb> hggdh: I think you're an hour early for the meeting
<nigelb> the whole DST has thrown google calender a bit off track
<hggdh> dammit ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: I'm not sure either, there was some confusion yday
<hggdh> no, it seems we are on track, at least two others popped in
<nigelb> hggdh: noticed :)
<nigelb> @now
<vish> nigelb: this is not #u-classroom ;)
<nigelb> vish: the bot should respond
<nigelb> vish: anyway I queried it
<vish> nigelb: oh that works for all bots.. hmm , i thought it was a -classromm feature..
<hggdh> nigelb: indeed one hour too early :-(
<nigelb> hggdh: hehe :)
<jeanfi> Hello, with 10.04 the 2 indicator-applets are failing at startup, apport popup but complaining that 'assertion failure' cannot be reported. Except the crash file what can I put in the bug report? Do you how I can retrieve the famous 'assertion failure'? It does not seem to appear in the crash file :(
<bdmurray> jibel: do you know if bug 515596 might be fixed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515596 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "package linux-headers-2.6.32-12-generic 2.6.32-12.16 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515596
<jibel> bdmurray, i don't know.
<jibel> I've seen it recently in karmic and lucid.
<bdmurray> jibel: yeah, I found some more likely duplicates
<jibel> The cause of the failure could be the debconf template "nvidia-common/obsolete" missing during the upgrade.
<jibel> But I'm unable to reproduce it.
<jibel> Maybe tseliot would know.
<jibel> bdmurray, there are lot of similar like bug 303795
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 303795 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common fails when you try to install a new custom kernel package (affects: 3) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303795
<jibel> bdmurray, tseliot think it's fixed in lucid but recent reports show it is not.
<charlie-tca__> hmm, I just upgraded a 64bit system with hardware nvidia drivers installed, and it shuts off the monitor about the time it hits gdm
<seb128> bdmurray, hi
<seb128> bdmurray, did you have time to look at the query we discussed about the other day?
<bdmurray> seb128: yes I believe I e-mailed you about it
<seb128> bdmurray, urg sorry, I'm having spam issues atm and I think I flushed some non spams while dealing with those
<seb128> bdmurray, can you send it again if you still have the email?
<bdmurray> seb128: done
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<seb128> bdmurray, trying to get bughugger to work again, it seems having issues talking to launchpad, I will let you know in a moment
<seb128> bdmurray, btw, http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bdmurray, the release column what is it?
<seb128> it's not bugs with ie a lucid task?
<bdmurray> it should be if the bug has a release task
<bdmurray> or is targetted to the release
<seb128> seems buggy
<seb128> like there is no lucid task
<bdmurray> yes I see that
<bdmurray> I'll fix it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bdmurray, the json you made for me looks fine but I'm not sure about the "all ubuntu bugs tagged indicator-application" now looking at the list ;-)
<seb128> bdmurray, I will check with dxbarth if that should rather be "lucid tasks tagged" or if we want to drop those
<seb128> bdmurray, but thank you for setting that up, I've the list in bughugger now, it will be useful ;-)
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, great I'll set it up to run regularly then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> just wait maybe that I sort what we want to do with the tagged bugs
<tramos> any known bug in empathy that alters the input while adding contacts to a msn account ?
<seb128> bdmurray, can you please drop the tagged bugs from the query for now? sorry about the trouble but they clutter the list over what I though
<seb128> bdmurray, otherwise it seems good to be run with other reports if you can do that, thanks!
<bdmurray> seb128: sure, that's actually easier ;-)
<vish> kamusin: Bug #532822 , is not a bug in the theme , gcc maybe
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532822 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "background icons not displayed correctly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532822
<kamusin> vish, let me see
<vish> kamusin: hmm , i thought you filed the bug :)
<kamusin> hehe vish , I had a terrible memory :)
<kamusin> had/have
<kamusin> vish, actually I had same question.. but if you sure please that is under gcc .. I can change it
<vish> kamusin: well it is for sure not a theme bug , the theme has no control there , it affects all themes, the button order is always fixed in the gcc min,max,close , it does not look at the button order
<kamusin> hehe right.. changed :)
<vish> kamusin: ty
<kamusin> np
<cjohnston> Does anyone sort LP bug mail in thunderbird? How do you do it?
<micahg> cjohnston: sure
<micahg> various headers
<cjohnston> I must be doing it wrong cause I can't get headers to work..
<cjohnston> Keeps complaining about invalid characters
<cjohnston> micahg: did you create custom filters?
<micahg> cjohnston: yes, I use the custom LP headers
<cjohnston> hmm
<micahg> cjohnston: are you using TB3 or TB2?
<cjohnston> 3
<Linux000> When running debuild -S on the source to pychess, i get the error,  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Linux000> debian/rules:6: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<Linux000> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk'.  Stop.
<Linux000> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<Linux000> debuild: fatal error at line 1340:
<Linux000> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S failed
<Linux000> , any ideas?
<micahg> Linux000: #ubuntu-packaging would be a better place to ask and please use pastebin next time
<Linux000> thanks
<cjohnston> micahg: http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/520/screenshot1dy.png
<micahg> cjohnston: try something more simple :)
<micahg> the header is the first part before the colon
<micahg> cjohnston: then you match against what you want or don't want in the header
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> well.. i dont get errors now..
<cjohnston> but it isnt filtering either
<cjohnston> hey.. it finally did it
<cjohnston> yippie
<cjohnston> micahg: how do you reply to someone using your @ubuntu.c in TB?
<micahg> cjohnston: set an identity on your account in TB
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> ty again
<cjohnston> is there a way to set the @u.c one as default?
<nigelb> yup
<cjohnston> hey nigelb
<nigelb> cjohnston: set email address as @u.c and gmail in identity
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> what else can I bug you about nigelb
<nigelb> cjohnston: /me is getting a debian package ready and seems like it does't want to be fixed arrrg!
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> gwibber?
<nigelb> yeah
<bcurtiswx>  anyone know if having xorg-driver-fglrx (karmic) and xserver-xorg-video-ati (karmic) both installed would cause unnecessary CPU temps?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-18
<kermiac_> software centre get's the screenshots from http://screenshots.debian.net/ like synaptic, right?
<drew212> can someone take a look over a bug report quick for me and change the importance, i believe it is a high or medium importance
<micahg> drew212: is it that firefox bug?
<micahg> drew212: there can be many reasons for no sound
 * micahg also thought there was a bug for this and it was a pulseaudio issue
<drew212> people are just having problems with sound in firefox with video, seems to be a flash issue
<drew212> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/317330
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 317330 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Master] No sound in Firefox (affects: 30) (dups: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> drew212: yes, I see :)
<drew212> how do you see?
<drew212> lol did you search out my work?
<micahg> drew212: 1. I'm subscribed to the bug, 2. I'm subscribed to all the firefox packages :)
<drew212> ahh
<micahg> one of them had a video issue as well...
<drew212> could that be a separate bug?
<micahg> yes, the video would be something else
<drew212> brb
<micahg> drew212: you know you can change the package on a bug, right?
<drew212> yep
<drew212> i did it in this one... which i believe is related to the master one im working on
<drew212> Bug #475617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 475617 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Audio Programs not releasing Audio Device (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475617
<drew212> the user reported this one as a firefox issue but it was happening across multiple packages all pointing back to pulseaudio
<drew212> the people experiencing the master bug aren't having problems elsewhere though, so...
<micahg> drew212: no, you added another task, you could have just changed the package
<drew212> oh... how do you do that?
<micahg> but yes, you are correct that it is a different bug
<micahg> click the triangle and just change the package name before you click the button to submit
<drew212> ohh, i didnt think of that =X
<drew212> is there a way to remove the firefox one?
<micahg> no, there isn't a way to remove tasks at this rimew
<micahg> *time
<drew212> oops...
<micahg> I'll have to look at these another time as I'm falling asleep
<micahg> drew212: don't worry, it's fine
<drew212> I'm trying right =)
<micahg> drew212: yep, thanks, most of those bugs are duplicates
<drew212> are you talking about the master one? or bugs in general?
<micahg> drew212: the master one...although I still think the issue might be pulse...
<drew212> thats what I think too, should i add pulseaudio as a task?
<micahg> not sure
<micahg> I wanted to chat with the sound guy but he's not here
<micahg> anyways, if I forget, poke me tomorrow night
<drew212> alrite, gnite micahg
<micahg> night drew212
<BUGabundo_remote> morning o/
<jan_> ??? Hello, I just wanted to ask something: I have an Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) audio device, and that is the problem. I have googled, ubuntued and f.a.q.ed but pulse audio still stutters with 2 or more applications ( firefox, vlc ). What settings do I need for alsa-base.conf or pulse/default.pa or is this a bug?  Thank you!
<tramos> viva
<pedro_> morning kamusin, nigelb
<nigelb> morning pedro_ :)
<kamusin> hey pedro_ , om26er
<pedro_> ready to rock in the gwibber bug day?
<nigelb> oh yes :)
<kamusin> always ready :)
<pedro_> \o/!
<om26er> should the bugs of gwibber 0.8 (marked incomplete a month ago be closed?
<om26er> they are quite old crash bugs without duplicates,
<om26er> or a reminder would be fine?
<pedro_> om26er, closing is ok, that version is quite old
<om26er> pedro_, great
<vish> om26er: are you using hugday tools?
<vish> om26er: it is easier if you use it to close the bugs once you have gone through them
<nigelb> what a hug day, I'm trying to fix the gwibber package for debian and you folks and triaging bugs in ubuntu, wish I could spare some time
<om26er> vish, how to use them??
<om26er> or it
<vish> om26er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools
<vish> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<nigelb> vish: I know :(
<vish> oops  , wrong paste ;/
<nigelb> vish: so what were you trying to paste?
<vish> nigelb: and wrong tab completion and wrong tab , argh :/
<nigelb> vish: lol
<c_korn> hm, I cannot reproduce bug 540379 but it is quite new
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540379 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-error crashed with DBusException in __new__() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540379
<vish> c_korn: i think i'v seen the bug when gwibber is in the startup items
<om26er> vish, what comes for "PATH/TO/MOZILLA/COOKIE"? I use chromium
<vish> om26er: not sure.. chromium must also have a cookie somewhere , i use firefox ;)
<rww> om26er: look in Chromium's cookie manager (it's somewhere in the settings dialog), grab the MOIN_SESSION cookie's contents under wiki.ubuntu.com
<rww> I don't have Chromium installed right now, so that's from memory, hence the vagueness :(
<c_korn> I only have a MOIN_SESSION cookie: http://pastebin.com/Swvb2ZEq
<c_korn> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/47643/screenshot_001_nu5qc0.png
<om26er> vish, would you look at that theme bug again?
<vish> om26er: which one?
<om26er> empathy
<om26er> bug 538963
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538963 in light-themes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "If you reduce the width of the window, status combobox disappear (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538963
<om26er> vish, looked at it?
<vish> om26er: well , i can reproduce it , but i think it is similar to the spinner bug , i have to check..we can leave the task incomplete for now ..
<vish> om26er: usually if you open a new task , do mention why you opened it
<vish> om26er: it might have something to do with the padding for comboxes, but i have to check it.. most probably bad empathy ;p
<om26er> vish, oh, so the current status is fine
<lfaraone> For bug 540934, I attached a LP branch and proposed the branch for merging. Should I change the bug to unassigned? (it's currently new and assigned to me)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540934 in lshell (Debian) (and 1 other project) "The default configuration lets a user run every system command (affects: 1)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540934
<thekorn> lfaraone: no, but you need to change the reviewr on your proposal,
<thekorn> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Branches
<lfaraone> thekorn: hm. that was the default reviewer.
<thekorn> yes, it is, but has to be changed ;)
<mrand> lfaraone: another route might be to simply request a re-sync with upstream.
<lfaraone> mrand: yes, but there are new upstream features :)
<mrand> I admit I haven't studied it, but the comments in the upstream bug imply that there was a minor bug fix and that was it.
<lfaraone> mrand: correct. .10 was a bugfix, but .9 was not.
<mrand> oh, I see now.
<lfaraone> mrand: http://lshell.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/lshell/lshell/CHANGES?revision=1.49&view=markup
<mrand> Gotcha.
<lfaraone> So ~ubuntu-dev should the reviewer?
<om26er> my wifi dies quite often its been there from karmic days and still exists bug 432353 can any one help
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432353 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ath5k: phy0: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip (affects: 6) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432353
<Technoviking> jcastro: #ubuntu-bugs for the bug day?
<micahg> om26er: you hvae wireless-backports installed?
<om26er> micahg, no
<micahg> om26er: try that
<jcastro> Technoviking: yep
<micahg> om26er: actual package name linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<jcastro> om26er: I had that exact problem and the backports fixed it for me
<om26er> jcastro, I hope it works for me too.
<om26er> thanks micahg installed will reboot now
<Technoviking> would someone on the art/design team need to approve an art patch for gwibber
<greg-g> last i checked, it was still Ryan's project, no?
<greg-g> iow: I don't see why they would
<c_korn> I really cannot reproduce bug 540379 . should I answer this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20Steps%20to%20Recreate%20Bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540379 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-error crashed with DBusException in __new__() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540379
<greg-g> c_korn: there have been a lot of weird startup crashers lately in gwibber. I'd reply with that response you linked to and see if they can reproduce it.
<marginoferror> I've written a patch that squashes a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/540525), and I was hoping to ask a couple questions about how to properly fix the bug in launchpad
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540525 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Attempting to join an AIM buddy chat through Room > Join always fails silently (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> marginoferror, get it upstream in GNOME 2.30
<seb128> that's the easier way
<seb128> we will get the new empathy in lucid
<seb128> otherwise get it to GNOME git and add the url to launchpad
<seb128> or add simply your patch in launchpad
<seb128> you have plenty of options ;-)
<marginoferror> Right.  I just uploaded the patch to bugzilla.  An empathy dev in IRC said he'd review it.  If things are progressing on that side then I don't have to do anything else immediately to try and get it in to lucid?
<seb128> marginoferror, right
<marginoferror> Okay.  Um, I took the liberty of assigning the launchpad bug to myself and marking it as in progress, so nobody else would bother with it.  Can I leave it like that while things percolate upstream?
<c_korn> greg-g: ok, should I change the status to incomplete ?
<seb128> marginoferror, but unassign from yourself when the fix is ack by upstream since you are not going to upload
<seb128> marginoferror, otherwise nobody is going to look at uploading it
<marginoferror> Ah, that's what I was afraid of.  Okay, once the fix is committed upstream I will set it back to unassigned+incomplete
<greg-g> c_korn: after you add that message, yeah, incomplete is perfect.
<c_korn> huh ? http://pastebin.com/piLeBSrS
<thekorn> c_korn: close your browser and try again
<thekorn> this is because the cookie db is locked
<thekorn> by the running FF instance
<c_korn> nevermind. I did it manually using --wiki-id . I think this worked. at least I did not get an error.
<thekorn> sauber
<c_korn> heh :)
<c_korn> can I hugday close a bug if I only set it to incomplete because of missing information ?
<thekorn> yes, of course
<Versus> Hello @ all (Hallo zusammen)
<thekorn> all hugday close does is to mark the task on the wikipage for this hugday as DONE
<thekorn> hey Versus
<Versus> I use Ubuntu about 2 weeks and i like it more than windows now. So i decided to work on several translations, to help make ubuntu more comfortable.
<Versus> yust a short introduction of myself ^^
<Versus> -y +j
<Versus> I am here for the first time. I heared something about "HugDay"? What is this?
<c_korn> hello Versus
<c_korn> did you hear about it on ubuntuusers.de ?
<Versus> hi c_korn
<Versus> ja, da habe ich mir auch etwas durchgelesen
<Versus> ich nehme heute das erste mal hieran teil
<vish> hehe , thekorn replies to c_korn  ;)
<Versus> and i am also a member of ubuntuusers.de.
<c_korn> Versus: ok, so these are the important pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100318 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools/
<Versus> ah, ok. thanks for your help
<thekorn> vish: funny, isn't it ;)
<c_korn> hm, how can html files be translated properly ? regarding bug 538987
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538987 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Strings in the *mako templates are not translatable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538987
<kjoller> I just upgraded to lucid, but had the same problem running from the PPA in karmic. After running some time, gwibber-service starts going to 100% CPU. And it stays there. Is there any way to check what it's doing?
<mrand> kjoller: strace maybe?
<kjoller> mrand: how to do that? start gwibber-service with "strace gwibber-service"?
<mrand> kjoller: that is one way.  You can also attach to an already running process with -p
<kjoller> mrand: Ah, that's handy. Now for the interpreting part :/
<mrand> yeah.
<kjoller> I get hundreds upon hundreds of:
<kjoller> read(13, 0x2744904, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kjoller> poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 5, 147489) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])
<thekorn> c_korn: I think mako has babel support
<thekorn> (or the other way around, it depends on your point of view)
<thekorn> c_korn: http://www.makotemplates.org/docs/usage.html#usage_common_babel
<c_korn> ok, fine
<mrand> kjoller: strace from the beginning might provide you with more info on where it is in the program.  I'd recommend logging to a file (-o).   gdb could also provide the same info
<seb128> marginoferror, the bug should not be set to incomplete, it's not
<seb128> marginoferror, it's triaged or in progress rather
<marginoferror> Sorry, I misunderstood.  Which one, then, triaged or in progress?
<marginoferror> Ah, I can't mark it as triaged
<marginoferror> So, in progress it is
<marginoferror> fffffffffff
<yofel> kjoller: wild guess, can you run 'sudo service apparmor stop' and see it it still hangs?
<marginoferror> I couldn't mark it as triaged because...  Someone already had!  And it hadn't reloaded
<marginoferror> seb128, so sorry!  I switched it from Triaged to In Progress because of the conflict there
<marginoferror> ;_;
<seb128> marginoferror, that's ok
<marginoferror> I'm still new to this "collaborating with other people" thing =D  Thanks for your patience
<kjoller> yofel, no still continues
<yofel> kjoller: hm, nvm then. (thought it could be the reason cause apparmor once caused firefox to hang here without any visible reason)
<qense> pedro_: What is the current status of the "giving triagers a sense of bug ownership" task that was assigned to you? I'm curious to the plans there currently are. Maybe I could help with writing a possible specification for the upcoming UDS>
<c_korn> hm, bug 521569 and bug 524132 seem to be serious.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521569 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gwibber not pulling feeds from all accounts (affects: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521569
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524132 in gwibber "Gwibber Daily times out on low bandwidth connections (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524132
<arand> If gnome-orca doesn't work at all in firefox, is the bug against ff, g-o, or both?
<qense> arand: That would depend on what's causing the bug. ;)
<arand> And I really have no clue :(
<arand> going for a relogin to test again...
<Linux000> Does anyone know where Python Modules are stored by default?
<callaghan> I encountered strange behaviour in Nautilus. Search for something, then for something else. Tab away and back again. Now the first search is back in the textbox. That normal?
<c_korn> callaghan: eh, you are right. this is an intresting bug.
<callaghan> c_korn: it doesn't matter how often you search for something new, as soon as you tab away and back always the very first thing is in the textbox, fortunately it isn't harmful
<cjohnston> Could someone please give me their opinion on bug 541609
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541609 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "When running on a battery there is no tooltip popup on mouseover (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541609
<seb128> cjohnston, I didn't open it but it's not a bug, appindicator don't do tooltips for now
<seb128> it's a design decision
<cjohnston> is network manager an appindicator?
<seb128> no
<cjohnston> ahh
<seb128> the appindicator are those which behave in a consistant way as a menu
<seb128> ie background colored when the menu is open
<seb128> and you can move between those with left right
<seb128> or moving the mouse between those
<seb128> some icons have not been ported yet because they have special widgets or things appindicators don't do yet
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-19
<cjohnston> ic.. what is the reasoning hebind this decision?
<cjohnston> behind
<seb128> cjohnston, there is no tooltips on menus if those act as a menu now
<seb128> and tooltips tend to clutter visually when not required
<seb128> you can click on the icon it's almost no difference, same mouse position just a button to press
<seb128> the battery info is in the menu directly
<cjohnston> but then you have to click off to continue with whatever you were working on
<cjohnston> so two extra steps
<cjohnston> i realize they arent huge
<cjohnston> but still
<seb128> cjohnston, I'm not the one to discussion design with, try the ayatana mailing list
<cjohnston> thanks seb128
<seb128> cjohnston, but usually you shouldn't have to click often
<seb128> volume, power, etc have icons which should be clear
<cjohnston> my battery dies quick
<seb128> well the icon + bubbles on low level are infos you need usually
<seb128> but feel free to argue on the ayatana list or raise the topic there rather
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> will do
<nigelb> bug 541446
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541446 in ttf-okolaks (Ubuntu) "Sync ttf-okolaks 0.5-2.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541446
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont/+bug/540042
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 540042 in ttf-freefont (Ubuntu) "Freeserif Arabic version is broken (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> could any one help?
<ddecator> can you be more specific about what "help" involves?
<drew212> micahg: you there mate?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> micahg: want to look at that bug and try to triage it?
<micahg> not at the moment :)
<micahg> wrestling with a build error
<drew212> micahg: its like a skeleton in my closet =P
<ddecator> yay for build errors...
<micahg> ddecator: I'm working on xulrunner 193 not building with gcc4.4 right now
<drew212> i wish i had time to attend a bugday meeting with my loco so i could learn more about ubuntu and triaging but i just dont have time right now =X
<micahg> drew212: tis ok, just ask questions :)
<drew212> lol, well right now im working on physics, schrodringer's equation anyone? =D
<ddecator> not so much...
<ddecator> micahg: fair enough, haha, i'm going to try and figure out my problem somehow so you can concentrate on that
<micahg> drew212: the bug is triaged and the bug isn't triaged :)
<drew212> how's that?
<micahg> schrodringer's cat :)
<drew212> ohh, yes!
<micahg> if I don't look at the bug tonight, it's triaged and not triaged ;)
<ddecator> is that the cat in the box and there is no cat in the box+
<ddecator> ?
<micahg> ddecator: you don't know if the cat is alive or not, so he said that it's both alive and not alive
<ddecator> micahg: ahhhh, that's the one...
<ddecator> drew212: good luck with that =p
 * micahg isn't sure which equation drew212 is working on
<drew212> the probability equation =P
<micahg> heh
<drew212> i have to solve it for a system =X
<drew212> i posted my question up on physics forums if anyone wants to look =P http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?p=2631177#post2631177
<thekorn> good morning
<ddecator> mornin' thekorn
<thekorn> hey ddecator
<kermiac_> crimsun: I had linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.31-19-generic installed from ubuntu audio dev ppa on karmic. after .20 kernel update (a while ago) i lost sound. I fixed it by manually installing linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.31-20-generic from same ppa. I verified this on 2 diff config laptops. should these packages update automatically or do I have to manually install after a kernel revision update (i.e. if/when 2.6.31-21 is released)?
<BUGabundo_remote> bRoas
<EzraR> if a sound card is not listed in gnome-volume-control where do you guys think the bug might be?
<EzraR> alsa? pulse?
<manish> nigelb, yeah.
<nigelb> manish: okay, so you're trying to contribute to triaging and feel a bit lost?
<manish> i did traging since that takes least amount of time
<nigelb> true
<manish> and most of my contributions have basically been fixing papercuts
<nigelb> first thing, triaging is not about fixing
<manish> nigelb, i mean i tried fixing a few bugs
<manish> mostly in papercuts
<nigelb> What I'm trying to say is that you need not worry about the code base for adopting a package
<manish> then?
<nigelb> mostly, what you need to know is the package and how it works
<nigelb> triagers dont fix bugs, we only make sure that its easier for the people who actually fix the bugs
<manish> nigelb, that's what i usually did
<manish> and sometimes fixed a few bugs too.. in papercuts
<nigelb> that is great :)
<nigelb> whats your LP ID?
<manish> but couldn't fix more complicated bugs
<manish> since codebase is not documented most of the time
<nigelb> you dont need to worry much about fixing
<manish> nigelb, look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/539847
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 539847 in xchat (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "XChat should use the Humanity icon (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<manish> i filed it.. but no response upstream
<manish> wanted to fix it downstream
<manish> the codebase has lots of cryptic filesnames
<manish> like inbound
<nigelb> some upstreams might be unresponsive
<manish> that's the problem
<manish> i wanted to fix it downstream
<manish> as i felt that upstream wont be interested
<manish> since they want to make it distro agnostic
<manish> my request was just to make xchat use the current theme's icon and use it's as the fallback
<manish> nigelb, basically you look at the code or the packaging?
<nigelb> manish: mostly packaging
<manish> as MOTU?
<nigelb> I tend to leave the actual fixing to upstream folks
<nigelb> I'm not yet there, but working to MOTU
<manish> packaging as in sense?
<nigelb> manish: packing for Ubuntu/Debian
<manish> even Debian? good
<nigelb> getting the source and making them into .debs and into the repos
<nigelb> (and making sure they work)
<manish> i think the latter part is more important
<nigelb> thats part of the thing ;)
<nigelb> manish: what you do is actually awesome, you look into code written by others and fix it.  I can never do that
<nigelb> the thing about contributions are you look at what you are good at and concentrate on that.
<manish> nigelb, that is a pain..  since most open source project has undocumented codebase
<manish> and cryptic filenames
<manish> i tried fixing that bug
<manish> but the filenames and variable names are just too complex
<nigelb> manish: tried asking the good folks in ayatana about this?
<manish> nigelb, asked vishnooo
<manish> *Vishnoo
<nigelb> manish: the mailing list/
<manish> nope. not the list
<nigelb> ask the list.  You might get help from someone who's itching to help.  Who knows
<manish> will the changes be committed now?
<manish> i think there are many freezes in effect
<mrburns> hi manish:  i am interested in working on and fixing bugs what is a good way to learn or start?
<manish> mrburns, this is what me and nigelb are discussing
<nigelb> manish: well, it can be fixed for lucid+1
<manish> mrburns, you know programming?
<manish> nigelb, that is the only hope left
<mrburns> manish: yeah i studied at school
<manish> mrburns, C ?
<mrburns> manish: mostly C++ but some C
<manish> nigelb, when you started with contributing to Ubuntu?
<manish> mrburns, I was looking at the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/539847
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 539847 in xchat (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "XChat should use the Humanity icon (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nigelb> manish: around sep 2009
<manish> but looks a bit complex
<manish> nigelb, cool.. and you now a ubuntu member?
<nigelb> manish: yep
<manish> who sponsored?
<nigelb> there is no sponsorship.  you apply to regional membership board and they look at your contributions and decide
<manish> you must have showed your contributions to Rhythmbox
<nigelb> that was only part of it.
<nigelb> I'm part of at least 6 teams
<nigelb> and there were fair number of contributions on all of them
<manish> I have been using it since 3.5 years
<manish> it = Ubuntu
<manish> but never was able to contribute much
<nigelb> manish: if you have a lack of time, thats understandable :)
<nigelb> I just took a look at the bugs you've triaged and its 32
<manish> nigelb, sort of.. sometimes very free, sometimes very busy
<manish> 32 is still a small number
<nigelb> I'd encourage doing 5 a day
<nigelb> its a best way to learn.  I used to it.  Until I got too much pressed for time
<nigelb> nowadays I just pick a day and do only triage
<manish> i used to do 5-a-day around 1.5 yrs back
<manish> but then left it
<nigelb> did you have a mentor in bug squad?
<manish> nigelb, nope :(
<nigelb> manish: ask for one then :)
<mrburns> nigelb: should i just work on triaging for now before i get into fixing bugs
<manish> mrburns, do triaging
<manish> it's the basic thing
<nigelb> mrburns: triage first I'd say.  then the odd bug you feel you can fix, you can try and fix.  something like a typo or spell error or some easy stuff
<manish> nigelb, ^^ +1
<mrburns> manish: yeah i have done a little triaging but still need to learn a lot
<nigelb> mrburns: get stuck, ask here
<manish> mrburns, i have been doing triaging since last 2 years, but never got time to do more
<nigelb> hggdh: you around?
<mrburns> manish: should i just stick to certain types of bugs to learn or just pick some at random
<manish> mrburns, which you understand
<manish> or traig bugs for those packages which you use a lot
<manish> like vlc
<manish> firefox
<manish> xchat, pidgin, empathy
<mrburns> mansih: ok i use those a lot like vlc, firefox, pidgin, empathy
<manish> mrburns, this is what I am also thinking of doing
<manish> I am returning back to 5-a-day after 1.5 yrs
<mrburns> manish: yeah i am starting off with one a day until i get the hang of it
<manish> mrburns, it's all a learning process
<nigelb> mrburns: all of started the same way... 1 a day, 2 a day
<manish> one huge minus point with me is that I have never fixed any serious bug
<manish> and I am not regular
<manish> so was asking nigelb how to contribute regularly. as he does
<nigelb> manish: well, again, fixing bugs is not what bug squad does :)
<manish> nigelb, many people of bug squad might also like to fix
<nigelb> yes, but after a good hand at traiging we get an idea of what is easy to fix
<manish> nigelb, thanks :)
<nigelb> manish: any help you need, feel free to ask.  I should be online around this time
<manish> nigelb, I think there was an python application for 5-a-day
<manish> IIRC
<nigelb> manish: thats all gone now
<manish> nigelb, then? how they track 5-a-day?
<manish> they simply don't track?
<nigelb> manish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<manish> I saw that, but earlier they used to track
<nigelb> now we use a cron based on launchpadlib I think
<nigelb> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/
<nigelb> manish: ^ it spits out this report
<manish> what is launchpadlib based cron?
<nigelb> launchpadlib is a python module that communicates with LP
<nigelb> so, this report directly takes the data and generates the report at a particular point of time
<manish> nigelb, I know about launchpad API
<manish> but had no idea launchpadlib does that
<nigelb> manish: its a bit troublesome to work with since documentation is not great, but manageable for stuff lke these
<manish> i was trying to write a wrapper in C#.NET for LP API
<manish> signing works like a charm
<nigelb> thats cool :)
<manish> but when requesting data, I get  401. Even after banging my head and asking on mailing lists
<manish> i could not get any response
<manish> If I could get past that HTTP 401, I can complete that whole wrapper
<manish> I am confident
<nigelb> manish: talk to wgrant when you can catch him.
<manish> nigelb, he maintains LP?
<manish> or LP API?
<nigelb> manish: neither.  he's hacked a lot around it
<nigelb> he pretty much knows it inside out
<manish> I don't think wgrant is out here
<nigelb> he must be asleep.  its way late there
<nigelb> manish: re: tracking 5-a-day, you just join the team and keep your mail visible and it will be tracked
<manish> I dont need to worry about that... earlier 5-a-day had the provision that no two people work on the same bug
<manish> so that work isnt duplicated
<manish> that was the best thing I found out
<vish> manish: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~5-a-day/five-a-day-stats/trunk/annotate/head%3A/simple-mailinglist-parser
<manish> vish, thanks. looking at it
<vish> manish: that is what is being used to determine the member activity
<manish> vish, got it
<manish> vish, i asked since long back it used a pythonapp made by dholback
<manish> *dholbach
<vish> manish: if you have doubts you can ask the_korn or bd_murray , they wrote it i guess
<manish> vish, thanks.
<jibel> seb128: do you know if there is an open bug for the behavior of the proxy field in last comment of bug 494373
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 494373 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-network-properties sets $http_proxy incorrectly (affects: 3) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494373
<seb128> no clue
<seb128> I've no special interest in proxy and have been basically ignoring comments about those
<jibel> seb128: oh ok. Who has interest ?
<seb128> dunno if somebody has
<seb128> you?
<seb128> mvo maybe
<jibel> yep, I guess so
 * mvo looks
<jibel> I'll file a report and a fix.
<mvo> cool
<hggdh> nigelb: yes?
<nigelb> hggdh: where's the link to mentors wiki? been huting for like an hour :)
<hggdh> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
 * nigelb fails at searching Ubuntu/debian stuff
<hggdh> :-)
<nigelb> manish: still around?
<nigelb> hggdh: removed mine and chris's name from mentors since we're already bug squad :0
<nigelb> manish: you can request a mentor at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors and someone would pick you up :)
<hggdh> then wait... be patient
<micahg> cjohnston: why didn't you wait for retrace on your thunderbird bug?
<cjohnston> micahg: ?
<micahg> cjohnston: the thunderbrid bug still had a need-retrace tag
<cjohnston> ok.. you mean by deleting the coredump.gz
<micahg> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> i didnt know that.. :-x
<cjohnston> so next time wait for the retrace before removing the coredump?
<mrand> cjohnston: yes.  As long as the retracer hasn't visited, if you might be able to add it back to the bug
<micahg> cjohnston: yeah, the retracer will remove if retrace is successful
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> gotcha
<micahg> cjohnston: the key is to look at the retrace tags/and or the retracer comments to see where the retracer is
<mrand> man, I speaks poorly this morning ;-)     If that jibberish wasn't clear, I mean to say that I'll bet that you can add the coredump.gz back to the bug as long as the retracer hasn't visited it.
<cjohnston> mrand: where would i find the coredump.gz?
<micahg> cjohnston: be sure to make private again first
<cjohnston> ok
<micahg> cjohnston: actually, better off resubmitting the crash report as private
<micahg> and marking this one as a dupe
<mrand> cjohnston: do you have the URL of the coredump that was attached?
<mrand> launchpad is not fast about deleting the file.
<micahg> mrand: actually it is now :)
<mrand> usually it's in the email
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> reattaching
<cjohnston> maybe not.. the url gave no such resource
<micahg> right
<mrand> looks like micahg was right then... it used to be very slow.  now it appears very fast ;-)
<cjohnston> well... it crashes a couple times a day.. so ill do another one next time..
<ia> hello. maybe anyone has some thoughts about this - #541858
<cjohnston> bug 541858
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541858 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't provide method to set [custom] label (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541858
<vish> nigelb: hey.. interested for writing an apport hook for cheese? seems we dont have one and the bugs aernt reaching upstream
<nigelb> vish: sure :) just let me know what details need to be collected
<vish> reaching upstream is a different issue though ;)
<vish> nigelb: cool ... your mail id is ?
<nigelb> nigelbabu@u.c
<vish> nigelb: sent , thanks :)
<nigelb> vish: you know that it may not get into lucid
<vish> nigelb: hmm... cheese is not in the main right , so not even for that?  anyway it would be useful for later too ;)
<chrisccoulson> nigelb / vish - apport hooks are generally ok to add even at this stage of the cycle
<vish> \o/
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: oh great :) I'll get to it over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks!
<vish> chrisccoulson: thank you :)
<nigelb> vish: open a wishlist bug and assign to me?
<vish> nigelb: righto on it
<nigelb> vish: assign to me :)
<nigelb> not subscribe me ;)
 * vish scratches head 
<vish> am i seeing something different Bug #542091
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542091 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Add apport hook for cheese (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542091
<nigelb> vish: the assignment mail came later :p
<vish> nigelb: ;)
<nigelb> back to fixing debian bug
<nigelb> micahg: lol, trolling on identi.ca I see :p
<micahg> nigelb: trolling?
<nigelb> micahg: j/k :)
<micahg> nigelb: someone has to defend Ubuntu :)
<nigelb> micahg: I'm really proud of what you do there, but doesn't mean I can't pull your leg about it.. hehe :D
<micahg> nigelb: I'm higher than #600 now :)
<nigelb> micahg: o_0
<jcastro> micahg: ooh, link?
<micahg> jcastro: http://macno.org/denticator/?user=micahg&service=identi.ca&chart=flash
 * greg-g is 136
<greg-g> http://macno.org/denticator/?user=greg&service=identi.ca&chart=html5
<hggdh> is there a bug opened for the GNOME sudo interface (for example, trying to run synaptic)
<hggdh> ?
<alex_mayorga> just had a kernel oops Bug #542178
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542178 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x10000100 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542178
<alex_mayorga> this on lucid fully updated
<alex_mayorga> anyone that can guide me?
<alex_mayorga> the system seems stable afterwards though
<alex_mayorga> no one?
<BUGabundo> hey alex_mayorga
<BUGabundo> sup?
<alex_mayorga> kernel oops
<BUGabundo> lucid?
<alex_mayorga> yup
<alex_mayorga> Bug #542178
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542178 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x10000100 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542178
<alex_mayorga> might be a dupe after all but as the seemingly duplicate was already fix released I submitted, am I doing the wrong thing?
<qense> Is that a troll in the last comment of bug #422536, or someone who seriously thinks something is hacking him?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 422536 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded. (affects: 901) (dups: 113)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<mrburns> hi all i am new to triaging for bug 277386 i am thinking setting status to incomplete and asking what account they are using and what language they are using when it crashes...any thoughts?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 277386 in enchant (Ubuntu) "Empathy crashes when spell check enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277386
<hggdh> qense: I frankly cannot understand what the poster is talking about
<qense> hggdh: I hope he won't scare the users; there is already enough 'activity' in that report.
<hggdh> heh. already on 0x100
<^arky^> Please have look at this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dots/+bug/541721
<ubot4`> ^arky^: Error: Bug #541721 is private.
<^arky^> Please have look at this bug 541721
<ubot4`> ^arky^: Bug 541721 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/541721 is private
<bibinou> hi
<bibinou> can someone help me to report a bug ?
<simosx> Just tried Ubuntu 10.04 Beta1. There is a bug during install, when showing the keyboard layout names, when these are translated to non-latin.
<simosx> Which program is the 'installer' that allows to select the keyboard layout? I want to file a report.
<bcurtiswx_> ubiquity i think simosx
<simosx> bibinou: for general help, there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<simosx> bcurtiswx_: the layout names appear as ???? which is an encoding problem, found in all non-Latin scripts (Russian, Greek, etc).
<bibinou> simosx: actually, i'm trying to use apport-cli and/or apport bug
<simosx> bibinou: ok. the typical thing is to ask anyway. if someone can help, they will probably help.
<bibinou> I have a .crash which I want to use to populate an existing bug, but apport-cli says it's better to open a new bug
<bibinou> does I open a new bug and mark the existing one as a duplicate ?
<bibinou> does I need to use apport-cli or apport-bug ?
<bibinou> (apport-cli crashed BTW)
<bcurtiswx_> simosx: ok.. not sure if its ubiquity.. but if noone chirps in soon i'd report it as ubiquity and they can change it from there
<bibinou> bcurtiswx_: I would say ubiquity too, I think the ubiquity team would triage it anyway
<simosx> bibinou: «If you have already reported a bug directly via Launchpad, but want to add additional debugging information via Apport to the bug, you can do this by running the command apport-collect bug_number via "Run Application" or terminal window.», from FAQ.
<simosx> ok, reporting this to uniquity. thanks.
<bibinou> (I think there's something on the wiki saying installer bug -> ubiquity)
<bibinou> simosx: thanks !
<simosx> np
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-20
<simosx> ok, here it is :-)  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/542310
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542310 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout encoding problem (????) during install (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<simosx> if you translated xkeyboard-config (http://translationproject.org/domain/xkeyboard-config.html), you might be affected as well.
<bcurtiswx_> OMGZ thats nawt ubiquity :P
<bcurtiswx_> j/k
 * bjwebb stabs xkeyboard-config
<Linux000> How would I report a bug against the LiveCD? The examples file has old logos.
<technoviking> has a bug been filed on the gnome-panel and nautilus in lucid not working after updates
<LLStarks> would it be improper to ask for this bug to be elevated?
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/496842
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 496842 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Can't unblank certain Dell laptops after closing and reopening the lid (affects: 7)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<LLStarks> this should be a must-fix for lucid.
<persia> What sort of elevation do you desire?
<persia> The kernel task needs more information (please supply it)
<LLStarks> i already did an apport-collect
<persia> Yeah, status failure.  Change it back to "Confirmed".
<LLStarks> what log told you that?
<persia> Just the bug log.
<LLStarks> ah
<persia> Information was requested.  Information was provided.  Therefore it needs review again.
<vish> thekorn: hi.. is the 5-a-day applet that bd_murray was mentioning still in progress? or was the plan dropped?
<vish> would kinda nice to have one ;)
<vish> would be*
<nekohayo> I'm part of the pitivi team, can someone give me the powers to see those silly "private" bug reports on pitivi on launchpad?
<nekohayo> it's blocking me in my triaging
<nigelb> nekohayo: you can apply to bug control detailing your upstream contribution
<nekohayo> argh
 * nekohayo should copy-paste his gnome foundation membership application
<nigelb> nekohayo: nah.  mostly about your bug triaging work.  Alternatively, poke jcastro
<nekohayo> hm
<nekohayo> in the meantime can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/537619 as public?
<ubot4`> nekohayo: Error: Bug #537619 is private.
<nekohayo> other bugs are marked as dupes of it, which doesn't help
<nekohayo> or mark that private bug as a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/542790
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542790 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "pitivi crashed with TypeError in do_simple_paint() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> nekohayo: i've marked #537619 as public
<nekohayo> thanks
<nigelb> nekohayo: we can work around this.  got an idea
<nigelb> ask here and we'll subscribe you to the bugs
<nekohayo> ?
<nigelb> I suggested signign up as bug contact so you're automatically subscibed
<nigelb> s/suggested/suggest
<nekohayo> I already am, no?
<nekohayo> but I don't get the private bugs
<nigelb> oh!
<nigelb> #fail
<nekohayo> yes indeed :)
<strada> newbie-confusion: bug #22374: there are two affected projects: 'OpenOffice' and 'openOffice.org (Ubuntu)'. I guess the first one is the upstream-project. Reading the activity-log it seems that it is not an upstream bug and it has already been fixed. The ubuntu-project is therefore marked as 'Fix released', but the upstream-project still as 'new', why? I guess this bug should not appear anymore in the list of new bugs.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 22374 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Thesaurus Greyed Out OpenOffice.org2 writer (affects: 1) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22374
<nigelb> strada: the reason for the bug is something that is built against an older version of Ooo.  should be fixed with a rebuild I think
<nigelb> vish: you around?
<vish> nigelb: o/
<nigelb> vish: when you get the time make an icon for reviewers?
<nigelb> we can ask brian to include the icon in the launchpad-gm-scripts then :)
<vish> nigelb: i was thinking of making one for the team.. already did one and added it for the 5-a-day team.. was just worried if dholbach would think i had an icon fetish :p
<vish> nigelb: i'll say it was you ;p
<nigelb> vish: no problem.  pin it on me
 * vish makes one..
<nigelb> vish: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/annotate/head%3A/lp_unified.user.js
<nigelb> we can add the team there, so the team's icon gets displayed in bug reports
<nigelb> at least to other reviewers, so that we dont step on each other's foot
<vish> nigelb: yeah , my thoughts too.. but as i said i didnt want to ping dholbach twice for an icon again ;)
<jcastro> nekohayo: ping.
<jcastro> nekohayo: what's your launchpad name?
<nigelb> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/~kiddo should be it :)
<jcastro> yeah found it, on it, thanks!
<nigelb> looks like the accidental ping worked ;)
<jcastro> nekohayo: ok you're all set, you've got mail!
<nigelb> jcastro: cheers.  that was fast :)
<vish> jcastro: Hi , did you notice the ping about the murrine lp >  https://launchpad.net/gtk2-engines-murrine   .. it was a bit confusing when searching for murrine and having 2 projects :)
<jcastro> no, what's the issue?
<vish> this seems the right one >  https://launchpad.net/murrine
<jcastro> oh, right
<jcastro> the thing is when it's packaged in ubuntu it needs to have a registered upstream project otherwise you can't link bugs to it
<jcastro> hmm, does murrine use launchpad?
<jcastro> I don't think I knew that at the time
<edakiri> I have a core dump from a crashed firefox.  I wish to inspect the code using the dump.  I have debug symbols installed.  I need the source also. apt-get source firefox-3.6 did not contain it.
<vish> jcastro: the only issue is that when assigning the upstream task it was a bit confusing :) ..  since you owned the project  , just thought it might be nice if it was closed
<vish> and the packages and desktop team seem to be using the murrine one
<nekohayo> yeah
<nekohayo> jcastro, oh thanks!
 * nekohayo checks
<nekohayo> and yeah, I should limit myself to pitivi bugs
<jcastro> vish: awesome, as soon as I figure out how to do that in lp. heh.
<vish> jcastro: thanks :)
<edakiri> How can I find out what package contains the source for me to debug?
<jcastro> edakiri: I think it's just "firefox" now
<dwegener> I'm trying to boot the Lucid beta image from a USB stick.  When switching from the boot screen to X, the display fills with garbage the X server never comes up.  I can hear the Ubuntu startup sound, but can't do anything from the keyboard. I've tried switching to a tty terminal, but no luck.  I would like to report a bug, but I'm not sure where to start since the Ubuntu Bug reporting procedures assume you have a working system.
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh, ping
<thekorn> vish: hey, you mean a rewrite wich works with the current 5-a-day data?
<vish> thekorn: i think so , wasnt that what you were discussing the other day?
<thekorn> vish: hmm, yes, I think we discussed it a few weeks ago
<thekorn> and yes, it wold be really nice to have
<vish> ;)
<thekorn> I promise to work on it whenever I have a few hours of time and feel like doing some gtk stuff ;)
<pace_t_zulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/542975
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542975 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Lucid Beta 1 - Printer test page should sport new artwork / theme (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<pace_t_zulu> anyone want to help out with this low hanging lucid fruit?
<pace_t_zulu>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/542975
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542975 in ubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid Beta 1 - Printer test page should display new Ubuntu logo (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<pace_t_zulu> anyone using Lucid desktop or planning to use Lucid Desktop should mark that bug as "affects you"
<karmic_indian> I am using 9.10 and trying to upgrade using 'update-manager -d'. But, as soon as i click the "upgrade" button, the window freezes. Nothing has happened for the last 10 mins. Please help.
<karmic_indian> oh! i am trying to upgrade to 10.04 b1
<karmic_indian> I am using 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04b1 using 'update-manager -d'. But, as soon as i click the "upgrade" button, the window freezes. Nothing has happened for the last 10 mins. Please help.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-21
<dupondje> If a bug is reported in another language, do we mark it as invalid or incomplete ?
<kklimonda> dupondje: invalid, ask the reporter to open a new one in english (or not at all)
<chrisccoulson> or find someone to translate it ;)
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu: looking for me?
<chrisccoulson> sometimes it's possible to work out what a reporters problem is by using an online translator
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: right - and it's not like we have enough on our plates already :)
<hggdh> anyway, not being able to translate is not a valid reason to close invalid
<dupondje> just checking some thunderbird bugs, as its a mess right now :)
<chrisccoulson> agreed, but some reporters may not be able to re-submit in english
<hggdh> dupondje: what is the bug #? Perhaps I know (or somebody here knows) the language
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/456369
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 456369 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Ligthning no agrega nueva tarea desde barra de texto (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> for example ...
<hggdh> looks spanish
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/242265 => and this is a bug in 'english' ;p what should we do with such thing for example ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 242265 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "This is not a bug (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> eeeek. Here goes a rather bastardised translation
<hggdh> in the window that opens when one presses the button below and to the left "Tareas" (tabs?) there is a text area whe it should be possible to create new "tareas"
<hggdh> now wtf is tareas...
<hggdh> below there is a grille with the existing tabs
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - my translation says it is "tasks"
<chrisccoulson> which makes sense
<hggdh> oh. Now it does, indeed. Thanks, chrisccoulson, this is what happens when I translate from Spanish-looking languages ;-)
<hggdh> tareas == (Portuguese) tarefas == (English) tasks. Heh
<dupondje> seems like half of the thunderbird bugs are garbage. 'Hi, I can't sent emails' ... :p
<dupondje> anywya going to sleep
<dupondje> nite
<hggdh> dupondje: I added a comment on the bug. You can always use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Not%20reported%20in%20English
<alex_mayorga> anything I need to add for Bug #543114 ?
<ubot4`> alex_mayorga: Bug 543114 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/543114 is private
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: what bug is it?
<nigelb> (I can't see it since its private)
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: try once more
<alex_mayorga> Bug #543114
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543114 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543114
<alex_mayorga> this is a bug on Lucid
<nigelb> information is enough, changed back to private
<nigelb> need to wait for apport retracing
<ddecator> micahg: have you seen bug 531987 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 531987 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox displays extension page on start (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531987
<micahg> ddecator: sorry, not in the bug mindset tonight
<ddecator> micahg: that's fine, i'm just not sure if it's something you've seen before (didn't find any dupes) and if the error message has enough info for you. no rush though, you can look at it later
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, openjdk is registered in my browser on upgrade to lucid
<ddecator> micahg: you mean that java is recognized by firefox without needing to change anything?
<micahg> ddecator: right
 * micahg hunts for a java site
<ddecator> micahg: well that's good news =)
<micahg> ddecator: ugh, the verify java test on java.com crashed my browser :(
<ddecator> micahg: darn...
<ddecator> micahg: in better news, i've gotten sqlite to build and so far the build is going further than it has before =)
<dbwalsh72> boo
<dbwalsh72> any one home?
<ddecator> whatcha need?
<dbwalsh72> I was trying to work out how to file a bug
<dbwalsh72> on a failed installation
<ddecator> when did it fail?
<dbwalsh72> install worked well
<dbwalsh72> but on reboot, there is a glitch with booting using UUID
<dbwalsh72> had to force it to /dev/sda1 to boot up
<dbwalsh72> then of course X wont start cause of a segmentation fault with the nouvea driver
<dbwalsh72> so thought Id try and log a bug and help out
<ddecator> hm, so the first problem was with grub?
<dbwalsh72> but all the online documentation says about opening the help menu, which of course I cant get to
<dbwalsh72> yeah, 1 with grub
<dbwalsh72> 2nd on nouvea
<ddecator> alright, have you searched to see if they have been reported yet?
<dbwalsh72> so I guess the question Im hoping for help is
<dbwalsh72> where do you go to log a bug if you can't get to it in the menu
<dbwalsh72> "help and support"
<ddecator> bugs.launchpad.net
<dbwalsh72> ok going there now
<ddecator> you may want to do a google search of "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>" to see if those bugs have been reported yet =)
<micahg> dbwalsh72: ubuntu-bug
<ddecator> oh yah, i keep forgetting about that command...
<dbwalsh72> thatnks you two
<dbwalsh72> Ill search first
<ddecator> dbwalsh72: you can also run "ubuntu-bug <package>" to use apport for reporting a bug =)
<dbwalsh72> that works from cli?
<ddecator> yes
<dbwalsh72> (no X due to nouvea bug)
<dbwalsh72> cool thats exactly what I needed
<dbwalsh72> thanks
<ddecator> np =)
<ddecator> dbwalsh72: have you tried manually starting X?
<micahg> dbwalsh72: I think that it might work on lucid in cli, just not exactly sure how
<dbwalsh72> yes.
<dbwalsh72> get a segmentation fault on nouvea
<dbwalsh72> so next step was to reconfigure X and use a different driver
<ddecator> hm, didn't know if it just happened automatically or if you tried manually too
<dbwalsh72> but thought perhaps I might help out with submitting the bug first
<ddecator> dbwalsh72: well we appreciate the help =)
<dbwalsh72> I been using linux long enough that perhaps Its a way  I can help for a change :)
<dbwalsh72> it works from lucid in cli
<dbwalsh72> gives you lists to choose from
<ddecator> perfect =)
<dbwalsh72> hmmm wants me to reproduce the crash and produce a backtrace, this is interesting :)
<ddecator> yup, that'll help apport look for possible dupes and, if it's new, will be information that devs can use to help debug the problem
<dbwalsh72> ooops
<dbwalsh72> crashed the whole systme hehehehe
<ddecator> how did you install lucid?
<dbwalsh72> usgin latest beta cd
<dbwalsh72> the alpha3 worked fine on this other box
<dbwalsh72> thought Id install the beta
<dbwalsh72> gotto reboot it
<dbwalsh72> didnt like gdb
<ddecator> huh, ok, just wanted to make sure you had the latest release
<dbwalsh72> gotto go give it the old three fingered salute
<dbwalsh72> bbl
<edakiri> I'm trying to debug a Firefox segfault on Karmic. I saw a new graphical debugger recently but have lost it.  Anyone know what it might be?   recommendations?
<Damascene> how many bugs about empathy in Lucid?
<Damascene> it's really strange for me that I need to open and close the program more than 3 times if I'm lucky for it to connect
<ddecator> Damascene: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy
<ddecator> you'll have to search for lucid-specific ones
<Damascene> I see
<ddecator> Damascene: a lot of times they'll have a 'lucid' tag =)
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&fi
<Damascene> eld.subscriber=&field.tag=lucid&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on
<Damascene> sorry
<Damascene> that was the advanced search
<edakiri> how do you add a directory heirarchy in gdb?
<edakiri> you add 1 dir with the 'directory' command.  I don't see how it finds a heirarchy.
<edakiri> are there any more appropriate channels to help with these questions?
<edakiri> more appropriate --> more likely to get answers
<nigelb> probably #gnome on gimpnet
<edakiri> Got my resolution to the Firefox bug: the developers are uninterested because the cause is being Out Of Memory.
 * edakiri sighs
<vish> nigelb: for the cheese apport hook , you are doing it like the rb one , asking questions of the problem before collecting info , right?
<nigelb> vish: nothing to ask
<vish> k..
<nigelb> I'm collecting hardware info, gstreamer info, and, xorglog
<vish> righto.
<nigelb> vish: running lucid?
<vish> yup
<nigelb> aha, perfect test candidate
 * vish should probably have thought before answering :p
<nigelb> okay, so create a file in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ called source_cheese.py
<nigelb> vish: paste this content into it http://pastebin.com/WPk3VQmz
<nigelb> and run ubuntu-bug cheese from alt+f2
<nigelb> see if it opens cheese. if it does not, I'm doing something wrong
<vish> nigelb: cheese doesnt open , let me upload the bug report it generates
<nigelb> did you get warning?
<nigelb> err, information pop up
<nigelb> the "Cheese will now open.  Please wait till you see a video or an error message before closing cheese" message?
<vish> nigelb: you got those
<vish> but cheese didnt actually open
<nigelb> vish: yep
<vish> s/you/yup*
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> I hate that command_output thing
<nigelb> its always a little messy
<nigelb> vish: try changing to "report["Cheese-Debug.log"] = apport.hookutils.command_output(['GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3', 'cheese -v'])"
<vish> nigelb: nope
<nigelb> vish: last try (['GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3 cheese -v'])
<vish> nigelb: hehe , tried that too :)
<vish> didnt work
<nigelb> okay, try (['cheese', '-v'])
<vish> nigelb: \o/
<vish> that works
<nigelb> which means I need to talk to pitti about apport dealing with debugging symbols
<nigelb> vish: okay one more favor
<vish> ...?
<nigelb> typing
<nigelb> vish: http://pastebin.com/6bbtfEQk
<vish> nigelb: GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3 cheese -v 2>&1 | tee cheesedebug.txt
<vish> that works^
<nigelb> vish: ah, well whatever ;)
<vish> simply doing > debug.txt didnt work
<nigelb> vish: you wont see output, but it should work
<vish> nigelb: yup , i mean the output doesnt get written in the .txt , it stays only in the terminal
<nigelb> vish: worked for me.  anyway, nonissue ;)
<nigelb> vish: done yet?
<vish> nigelb: cheese -v give nothing except the version and no debugging
<nigelb> vish: ugh :(
<vish> nigelb: only this line > Cheese 2.29.92
<vish> nigelb: its the pre Cheese 2.29.92  and post difference i guess
<nigelb> vish: I'm on 2.28, so its very differnt from that
<vish> exactly :)
<nigelb> vish: this means, hook not ready yet.  Need to talk to pitti
<nigelb> vish: i'm not sure debugging needs to be done in the hook yet though
<nigelb> most packages require uses to debug only when the debug output is really necessary
<vish> nigelb: i dont think we need debugging in the hook always..
<vish> nigelb: but would be easier if it was there ;)
<nigelb> vish: I did that for rhythmbox, but seb told me not required
<nigelb> if we want it, we can ask it
<vish> nigelb: why not have it as an option?  when debug required we can ask user to select the debug option..
<nigelb> vish: basic UI design.  Present user with least amount of choice.
<nigelb> it is very difficult for user to judge whether required or not
<vish> nigelb: not necessarily ..
<vish> nigelb: when we have the bug report , we know what option to ask the user.. if only hard info needed we can say collect info.  if the user says  video crappy/no audio recorded/ crashes , we can say select the option 2 and it will collect the info
<vish> hardware info*
<nigelb> ah, apport doesn't yet do that difference
<nigelb> it presents the same ui with apport-collect and ubuntu-bug
<nigelb> the same choices.  maybe something that needs to be added to appotr
<vish> nigelb: what wrong in having same choices for both?  we need the proper wording , thats all... like how the RB one is done
<nigelb> vish: In RB different things can go wrong.  Here there are only 2 and either ways we need both
<nigelb> one is hardware and other is gstreamer
<vish> yes , so lesser choices ;) .. i'm  still not sure why it is a problem asking for the option
<nigelb> vish: we can't identify whats wrong with symptoms
<nigelb> we need hard information
<vish> nigelb: then we need debug always.. which you mentioned it was not needed.. ;) hence i mentioned the options ;p
<nigelb> vish: no no, for debugging gtreamer trouble, gstreamer log would be sufficient
<vish> nigelb: hmm... then when is it we /need/ the cheese debug?
<nigelb> vish: unsure.  its when something breaks and you want to figure out waht
<nigelb> vish: lemme ask upstream dev anyway
<vish> neat.. :)
<nigelb> vish: just a doubt
<nigelb> GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3
<nigelb> vish: ^ runs cheese and gives debugging info?
<vish> nigelb: nope
<vish> GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3 cheese -v
<nigelb> try removing -v?
<vish> that works too , but we need to start "cheese"
<vish> nigelb: lemme compare the two debugs
<nigelb> vish: without -v cheese doesn't start?
<vish> it starts
<nigelb> this could fix the trouble
<nigelb> any difference between debugs?
<nigelb> vish: need to step out at 7:30.  we need to wrap up soon :)
<vish> nigelb: diff of cheese -v and cheese > http://paste.ubuntu.com/398765/
<nigelb> vish: only one difference, it doesnt report version number, I can live with that
<vish> yea
<nigelb> vish: try playing with the hook with (['GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3', 'cheese'])
<nigelb> and (['GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3 cheese'])
<vish> nigelb: nope nothing starts cheese :(
<nigelb> ugh
<nigelb> vish: last try (['GST_DEBUG=*cheese*:3')
<vish> :( no..
 * nigelb thinks in a cooler mind it might be something to with python
<nigelb> vish: hacking apport source code now at frustration :p
<vish> :)
<Lion_> My sound not mute external audio when input my headphone, it's a bug or how can I do this with configuration?
<vish> nigelb: just mention to fillipo , you meant "for all the bugs " :)
<nigelb> vish: around?
<nigelb> vish: test hook with (['cheese', '--gst-debug=*cheese*:3']) and let me know what happens
 * vish TRIES
<vish> bad caps lock :/
<vish> nigelb: \o/ works
<nigelb> vish: success.  I'll take your choice for menu options.
<vish> nigelb: the wording for the first dialogue needs a bit of change too
<vish> nigelb: since we wont be using that always
<nigelb> vish: your call.  you're the designer.  I'm only the developer
<vish> ;)
<vish> nigelb: can cheese be restarted if we use the Help> report a problem?
<nigelb> vish: we can ask that cheese be closed if its already running :)
<vish> nigelb: right , so we should detect if it is running first . then ask for close if the debug option is selected
<nigelb> vish: not really.  Just modify the current info pop up.  Please close cheese if its already running.  Cheese will be restarted in debug mode to collect more information.
<vish> nigelb: yes , but asking for close if the user wants to select the second option would not be required
<vish> nigelb: or we should ask for user to close before proceeding when debug is selected
<nigelb> vish: I'll check with some pythonf folks abot it
<nigelb> vish: thts what I meant.  when debug is selected.  we ask user to close cheese
<vish> nigelb: hmm , right. but the dialogue show appear only when already running
<vish> nigelb: if they run apport-collect or ubuntu-bug it would be misleading
<nigelb> vish: I think it is entirely possible from code.  Have to check with python folks
<vish> nigelb: neat thanks..
<nigelb> vish: the gz is not my doing
<nigelb> its thanks to LP
<nigelb> vish: could you take a look at bug 501054 if it comes under papercutters purview?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 501054 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) "gcalctool 5.29 hides switch for display format in its settings window (affects: 4)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501054
<Orborde> I have a bug that looks like a kernel bug, but I'm not sure.
<Orborde> What can I do to isolate useful information on it?
<Orborde> When I create a process that uses enough memory that it forces a large swapping operation, the system hangs with no disk activity for several minutes, before commencing the expected thrashing and eventually becoming responsive again.
<Orborde> What do I need to include in a bug report to maximize the odds that it will be successfully reproduced?
<Orborde> I have a C program that triggers it pretty consistently, as well as an equivalent Python snippet.
<crimsun> vmstat, iostat
<crimsun> (yes, I realise there will be non-trivial interaction)
<Orborde> crimsun: What precisely do I need to do?
<crimsun> continuous output from both those
<Orborde> crimsun: As in do iostat 1 > iostat.log, vmstat 1 > vmstat.log, and run the triggering program?
<crimsun> that's one approach, yes
<Orborde> crimsun: Did you have another one in mind?
<crimsun> there are a couple of increasing complexity and resourcefulness (no pun intended)
<Orborde> Should I file this against package "linux"?
<crimsun> it really isn't very useful at this stage.
<Orborde> What can I do to make it more useful?
<crimsun> e.g., you haven't demonstrated that it isn't related to possibly-broken hw
<Orborde> Such as bad HDD sectors?
<crimsun> correct
<crimsun> (assuming you have rotary, of course)
<Orborde> It seems like it would be logical to find someone else running Ubuntu64 and see whether the same behavior happens when they run the code snippets.
<Orborde> crimsun: I don't know how I would rule out a bad HDD. I checked smartctl, and no errors or sector relocations have been reported.
<Orborde> crimsun: Is there any special formatting on swap partitions? I am thinking of swapoff'ing and zeroing the partition to see whether it chokes.
<crimsun> Orborde: none, really.
<crimsun> Orborde: if you've run the thorough test in smartctl, you could file a bug report and attach all the info.
<Orborde> crimsun: smartctl -t long ?
<Orborde> That runs fine in the background even when the machine is in use, correct?
<Orborde> OK, here's some interesting stuff from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/AeGktjza
<Orborde> I have a bunch of entries like this.
<Orborde> From various random programs.
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> Orborde: check bug 262843
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 262843 in linux (Ubuntu) "[2.6.27-2.3] (sometimes temporary ?!) system deadlock with io_schedule (affects: 3)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262843
<Orborde> Could be related, I guess.
<Orborde> Doesn't seem like they have a specific set of steps to reproduce
<crimsun> scheduling is hard </barbie>
<crimsun> if you're running -generic, can you reproduce the symptom using -preempt? (You have to be using amd64.)
<Orborde> crimsun: Are you asking me to change a boot flag, install a package, or what?
<Orborde> *install a kernel image package
<Orborde> crimsun: linux-image-*-rt?
<crimsun> -preempt. It's available for amd64.
<Orborde> crimsun: I can't find it. It's not in a weird repo, is it?
<crimsun> are you using lucid on amd64?
<crimsun> sorry, I should have made that explicit
<Orborde> crimsun: 9.10
<Orborde> karmic
<crimsun> right, so that is insufficient for -preempt
<crimsun> try reproducing it in 1) a mainline 2.6.33.1 kernel, 2) a mainline 2.6.32.10 kernel, 3) a mainline 2.6.31.12 kernel
<Orborde> Euuuuuugggghhh.
<crimsun> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Orborde> crimsun: Where did you get those kernel versions you wanted me to try?
<Orborde> Also, I don't see a 2.6.33.1 on here, just a bunch of RCs
<crimsun> bah, apw ^^^  (no 2.6.33.1)
<crimsun> Orborde: those kernel versions are the latest stable point releases for upstream
<crimsun> i.e., one of the first things that will be asked is, "Can you reproduce the symptom using a mainline kernel?"
<Orborde> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Orborde> crimsun: ^
<crimsun> Orborde: it isn't a ppa.
<crimsun> Orborde: I specifically pointed you to the directory because it *isn't* a ppa.
<Orborde> crimsun: Oh, I should be downloading the .debs directly, then?
<crimsun> correct.
<Orborde> 2.6.32.10 doesn't seem to have any debs -> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.10-lucid/
<crimsun> it failed to build from source (ftbfs)
<crimsun> sigh, it'll probably be addressed this work week
<crimsun> sorry, I can't push magic buttons,since I'm not a Canonical employee
<Orborde> Haha, I understand
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-14
<ali1234> i seem to have found a bug with wide character support in C programs. against which package should i report it?
<penguin42> can you describe the bug?
<ali1234> penguin42: yes. printf("%lc", 0x2701); does not print the unicode character "Upper blade scissors" like it is supposed to :)
<ali1234> at least my interpretation of man 3 printf leads me to believe that should work
<penguin42> hmm - that could be broken in so many places!
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> it's not my terminal, python outputs utf8 just fine
<penguin42> if you run that program and pype it through od -tx1   does the hex look correct?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> because it outputs absolutely nothing
<ali1234> however i wrote my own utf8 encoder, and that outputs the symbol correctly
<ali1234> see: http://ideone.com/oQoCA
<penguin42> nothing? That's curious
<ali1234> yeah that's what #glibc just told me too
<penguin42> well, printf is in libc, so I'd file it against that
<ali1234> #glibc figured it out... i need to setlocale(LC_ALL, ""); to get the locale from the environment
<penguin42> ok, I wonder what it was trying to do without the locale
<ali1234> without a locale it just bails out as soon as it sees %lc
<ali1234> so eg printf("-- %lc --", foo); and you'll get "-- " as output
<penguin42> nice of it to let you know !
<ali1234> yeah it was a little bit unhelpful
<Terminus> hello. i'm not sure if this is the right channel or not so i'll just go ahead and ask the question. i'm experiencing an issue with vim and sql on lucid but this page says release fixed --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/584797
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 584797 in vim (Debian) (and 1 other project) "vim loses left/right cursor keys in insert mode when editing SQL (affects: 4) (heat: 25)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<micahg> Terminus: it's been fixed in natty
<micahg> !sru | Terminus
<ubot4`> Terminus: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<micahg> Terminus: you have to follow the stable release update procedure if there's a simple patch that can be backported
<Terminus> micahg: i see. so i assume it's still in updates-testing?
<Terminus> or is it a "won't fix" bug? i'm not terribly familiar with the SRU.
<micahg> Terminus: no, it's in the development release, we generally only backport patches for high impact issues
<micahg> Terminus: it does seem like an annoying bug, but I'm not on the SRU team, so I'm not sure if it qualifies
<micahg> Terminus: you could try asking if it's worthwhile in #ubuntu-devel in a couple hours
<Terminus> micahg: i see. i thought usability would be in the "high impact" issue category, and as long as there's no regression with other packages, it would be ok.
<Terminus> micahg: anyway, thanks!
<Terminus> btw, why in a couple of hours? is that the time canonical people report for work? =)
<micahg> Terminus: well, normally people are around by now, but I don't see them, so I figure give them time to get settled Mon Morning instead of jumping on them first thing :)
<Terminus> micahg: hehe. forgot it's monday. thanks again! =)
<micahg> Terminus: well, almost Tuesday for some folks :), but Monday for most of the people in these channels
<Terminus> yeah, it's 2pm here. =)
<micahg> almost 1AM for me
<Terminus> micahg: seriously? are you right next to the date line or something?
<micahg> Terminus: no, midwest US
<Terminus> micahg: ah... thought it was almost tuesday for you. =)
<bdmurray> patrickmw: we only added one symlink for your wireless bug right?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: see bug 728746
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728746 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "broadcom 80211 firmware needs symlinks (affects: 2) (heat: 499)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728746
<patrickmw> bdmurray: yes, we tried that
<bdmurray> patrickmw: okay, I thought we had only made 1 of the symlinks mentioned there
 * patrickmw is looking up the bug
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I will try both symlinks now
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I'm having trouble booting into Unity.  The last time I updated caused Unity not to start properly.  Problem is, the account is set to automatically login, so I don't get the option to select Classic mode
<patrickmw> I can get into tty, but I'm having trouble finding where gdmsetup sets the automatic login properties
<bdmurray> seb128: How can one switch between the classic desktop and unity at a command line prompt?
<seb128> bdmurray: you can't
<seb128> where what do you mean? from a running session?
<seb128> or when starting the session?
<bdmurray> seb128: see patrickmw's question above.  Unity isn't working out well for him and he has chosen auto login
<seb128> oh
<seb128> edit .dmrc in your user dir
<seb128> the Session= line
<seb128> set it to classic-gnome
<bdmurray> classic-gnome or gnome-classic?  mine has gnome-classic
<patrickmw> seb128, thank you. I've been trying to find that all weekend
<seb128> patrickmw, otherwise you can edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf to disable autologin
<jcastro> I always just alt-sysrq-k myself back to gdm
 * jcastro 's way is totally hammer
<seb128> bdmurray: could be gnome-classic, I'm under an unity session now so I can't check
<seb128> the .desktop is gnome-classic.desktop, the session classic-gnome.session
<seb128> yeah for consistency
<patrickmw> jibel, marjo: bug 734989 - still gathering info
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734989 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in __cxa_allocate_exception() - Crash on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734989
<marjo> patrickmw: ack
<jibel> patrickmw, the master is bug 259219
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 259219 in software-center (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Broken TLS support in libGL.so AKA: software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in __cxa_allocate_exception() (affects: 392) (dups: 126) (heat: 1734)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259219
<jibel> patrickmw, the workaround is documented in the description
<patrickmw> jibel: ty
<MadCow108> 127 duplicates already ^^
<geoffmcc> Please set Bug #734269 to Wishlist
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734269 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "clicking "Edit my account" shouldn't require logging in again (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734269
<kamusin> geoffmcc, is already one ;)
<kamusin> one/done/
<strycore> Hi
<strycore> what is the name of the package that handles file associations in Gnome ?
<geoffmcc> kamusin: yea i sent out an email cause it seemed kinda quiet in here and it didnt get done to yet, wasnt rushing it- just being thorough
<geoffmcc> thanks
<penguin42> strycore: There seem to be many; xdg-utils seems to be one of them and bug 670128 is about some issues with it choosing the wrong thing
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 670128 in xdg-utils (Fedora) (and 4 other projects) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser (affects: 22) (dups: 6) (heat: 138)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
 * penguin42 disappears
<strycore> thanks
<strycore> even if you're not here anymore :p
<strycore> anyway i'm thinking about reopening bug 667071
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 667071 in ubuntu "Folders opened by wrong application (affects: 34) (dups: 28) (heat: 269)" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667071
<strycore> Marking this as "Won't fix" is wrong in every possible way
<strycore> First I'm going to check on my Win7 and MacOSX what are their behaviors concerning this
<psusi> strycore: why?
<psusi> it isn't a bug
<strycore> yes it is
<strycore> an a quite severe one
<strycore> Ok, so I've checked Snow Leopard, Win7 and KDE
<strycore> Gnome is the the worst regarding this issue
<psusi> strycore: how so?  if the user set it to do that, then it isn't a bug
<psusi> granted, it is probably a dumb user interface to have the box checked by default, but it isn't a bug that you get what you asked for
<strycore> psusi, i'm almost finished commenting on the bug, it's more detailled there
<strycore> psusi, software should be forgiving
<strycore> you can't just go "haha you asked for it"
<psusi> strycore: how do you propose that ( other than changing the default state of the checkbox )
<strycore> one second, i'm almost finished on the bug report :)
<psusi> k... I'm heading home... will read it when I get there
<acarpine> What  happened to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags  ?
<charlie-tca> bdmurray, hggdh : any idea why Tags was deleted?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: nope
<charlie-tca> Page is completely gone
<hggdh> charlie-tca, nope
<charlie-tca> What is this?
<charlie-tca> [DIFF] 	linex 	06:58 	Info 	rashed alhazimi 	page was renamed from Bugs/Tags
<ravitejavad> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/linex
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: are you going to rename it back?
<charlie-tca> yes
<hggdh> interesting, I did not receive an email with this change
<bdmurray> I think I did but wasn't paying enough attention
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: nope, it seems I am not allowed
<charlie-tca> I never got the email, and I am subscribed for them
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: can you rename it back to Tags?
<acarpine> charlie-tca: I received other wiki changes but not this...
<bdmurray> [Ubuntu Wiki] Update of "https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags" by charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I don't where it went, but it did not rename it
<bdmurray> oh, okay really fixing now
<ravitejavad> both /linex and /Tags not present
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: you just need Bugs/Tags in the new name
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: not the domain name
<ravitejavad> bug/tags is back
<acarpine> Welcome back https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-15
<jfi_> Hello, is there an IRC canal to get in touch with "ubuntu release team" ?
<acarpine> jfi_: you can reach some members of that team at #ubuntu-motu
<jfi_> acarpine, ok, thanks
<acarpine> jgi_: my pleasure! :)
<duanedesign> pedro_: i wanted to follow up on our work item from UDS regarding the bug squad mentoring and beginners team cooperation.
<pedro_> hello duanedesign! sure
<ikt> pedro_, while you're here!
<ikt> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship/+members#proposed <- :D :D
<pedro_> ikt, looking
<pedro_> ikt, did you send an application to the bugcontrol mailing list?
<ikt> oh
<ikt> I thought you had to have a mentor first, then they can pass you through to the bug control
<ikt> when they feel you are ready
<ikt> but that's ok, I'll make an app
<pedro_> ikt, thank you :-)
<ikt> ^^
<pedro_> top of the morning hggdh!
<hggdh> Good morning to you also, pedro_ :-)
<duanedesign> hello hggdh
<pedro_> hggdh, we were talking with duanedesign about the Beginners Bugs team and the Mentoring program we have
<pedro_> one of the problems we've noticing with the mentoring program is the not a lot of new members replying and just joining the program probably just 'because'
<pedro_> so since the Beginners Bugs Team is also doing some work similar to the mentoring program (teaching people how to work with bugs)
<pedro_> what about if we add a 'little' extra step before joining the mentoring program
<pedro_> being that step: contact the Beginners Bugs Team and see if the bugs thing is for you or not
<duanedesign> and if our Bugs Focus Group Members are also BUg Squad Mentors the contributors transition could be 'seamless'
<pedro_> so they can explain you what a bug is, some bugs status, really simple things
<pedro_> so new members can decide if they're interesting or not in Bugs and if they are they can join the Mentoring program
<pedro_> and we can explain to them the bugs work in more depth
<pedro_> hggdh, what do you think about it?
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<hggdh> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> pedro_: we do get a lot of people in the Beginners team who are, not quite sure where they want to contribute.
<hggdh> pedro_, duanedesign: I think it makes a lot of sense
<duanedesign> pedro_: and we try and give them a brief introduction into the different areas
<duanedesign> pedro_: so that kind of fits into this idea
<pedro_> duanedesign, awesome \o/!
<hggdh> I have been wondering if most people wanting to join really wants to join, or just to collect one more icon on their LP pages
<kamusin> good morning folks :)
<hggdh> kamusin: good morning!
<duanedesign> pedro_: sounds really good.
<alex_mayorga> Hi! I just filed bug 735478
<ubot4`> alex_mayorga: Bug 735478 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/735478 is private
<alex_mayorga> anything else I need to give?
<yofel> the meeting is in 30mins right?
 * evilvish stabs yofel in the meantime.. >.<
<yofel> huh?
 * yofel wonders what he did this time ^^
<evilvish> yofel: just bored till the meeting, tisall ;)
<yofel> lol :)
<JFo> and he is evil after all
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> bdmurray: ping
<serfus> meeting should have started?
 * charlie-tca waves
<bdmurray> where does the time go?
<charlie-tca> wish I knew
<bdmurray> Okay, welcome everybody!
<serfus> o/
<bdmurray> It's March 15th and time for the Bug Squad Meeting
<bdmurray> The agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<bdmurray> First off we had a couple of action items from the last meeting
<bdmurray> Brian Murray to clean up regression-potential tagged bug reports
<bdmurray> I've done this!
<evilvish> o/
<evilvish> why are we removing regression-potential tags ? I seem to have missed this discussion..
<yofel> they were replaced by 'regression-release <release>'
<evilvish> oh! cool..
<charlie-tca> looong time ago, too
<bdmurray> well or they were replaced by regression-release and should also have a release tag
<evilvish> yea, i always wanted to ask but kept forgetting :)
<evilvish> but what about the bugs discovered during alpha/beta?
<bdmurray> The apport kernel hook for Maverick still tags some regression-potential but I have a script that fixes this after they are filed.
<bdmurray> evilvish: if they aren't fixed they'll be a regression in the release
<bdmurray> evilvish: the release isn't not going to happen so it is less work this way
<evilvish> OK, but i was wondering since we would not have a way to track the potential ones.. dint know what to do there. :)
<bdmurray> evilvish: is your question answered or is there another question there?
<evilvish> nope, its answered..
<bdmurray> okay, cool
<bdmurray> nigelb: there is an outstanding item regarding editing bugsquad headers to be similar.  Does this sound familiar to you?
<serfus> bdmurray, he is marked away
<bdmurray> okay, I'll follow up with him via e-mail
<bdmurray> then we have "    Brian Murray to email Bug Squad regarding splitting of HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<bdmurray> this I did not get to
<bdmurray> I'll do it this week though.
<evilvish> maybe duanedesign, from beginners team, be able to might help with that?  they might know what beginners expect?
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> yes
<bdmurray> duanedesign: we've been looking at w.u.c/Bugs/HowToTriage and thinking its a bit overwhelming
<duanedesign> i was just looking at action items that have not been completed from UDS and noticed one about helpng w/ the Bug Squad wiki
<duanedesign> that was assigned to us
<duanedesign> bdmurray: ok. and have a simple and advanced page
<bdmurray> duanedesign: yes, so if you have any ideas about the simple one we'd appreciate it
<duanedesign> ahh isee. it is a bit long
<duanedesign> where doesx it link from?
<bdmurray> duanedesign: right there are so many things one *can* do as a part of triage
<duanedesign> ahh, i see a link on /Bugs to the page
<bdmurray> duanedesign: and the bugsquad header
<duanedesign> aha
<bdmurray> duanedesign: I'd be happy to discuss this in depth with you after the meeting but think we should move on.  Okay?
<duanedesign> bdmurray: sounds great.
<bdmurray> duanedesign: thanks!
<bdmurray> evilvish: Are there any specific mentorship program topics to discuss?
<evilvish> well, just that there has been 0 activity this month too, and that there are 26 members waiting approval, oldest applicant is from 2010-12-14 , and latest is 2011-03-14 yesterday
<duanedesign> o/
<evilvish> duanedesign: go ahead..
<duanedesign> i talked with pedro some today about better  cooperation between the beginenrs Team and Bug Squad Mentor program
 * evilvish was just thinking about the very same thing :)
<duanedesign> we definetly want to get the folks in the Beginners team who are doing mentoring for bugs into the Bug Squad mentor program
<duanedesign> and possibly help pre staging some of the mentees
<duanedesign> some people are a bit unsure if bug triage is exactly for them. We could help them with an introductory knowledge
<duanedesign> then when they are still interested they can join the bug Squad Mentoring program
<duanedesign> i have noticed with the Beginners team this can help also with giving the team a 'window' to round up a mentor
<duanedesign> the contributor is busy w/  very basic stuff and this will keep them busy for a week or so while a mentor is found
<duanedesign> that was an idea we had and would love thoughts on it
<duanedesign> but we definetly want to get our follks involved in the Bug Squad Mentor program being mentors
<evilvish> duanedesign: for this cycle, we have formed » https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha , where the mentoring is to take place on the mailing list(supposed to) by a team of mentors.. this is mainly to get the folks ready to apply to BugControl.. but we are seeing low activity.. maybe they are overwhelmed? not sure..
<duanedesign> that is a neat idea.
<cinfantino> If it helps, I just signed up with the bugsquad and I have no idea how to get started...I tried applying for a mentor but have not heard anything...maybe that can give some perspective
<evilvish> bdmurray: duanedesign: what we could do is send the initial applicants first to beginners team and then if they are interested to then jump into the mentoring team.. but this seems like a long route.. might ensure that the mentoring team only has folks interested are in the main team..
<bdmurray> cinfantino: yes it is perspectives like yours that would help us alot
<evilvish> cinfantino: yup, i'm aware.. hence i mentioned ".. and latest is 2011-03-14 yesterday" :)
<cinfantino> :)
<evilvish> cinfantino: feel free to mention your thoughts..
<bdmurray> cinfantino: It would be interestig to hear how you got to where you are
<ravitejavad> bdmurray: same here, joined the bug squad a few days back... looked into HowtoTriage...  but thats all....then applied for mentor and no update.
<geoffmcc> im new to the team and can verify that the guide does make it seem overwhelming but once you get in there and read some and stick to basic stuff at first and keep an eye on ones that have been done before get a better feel for it
<bdmurray> evilvish: and where are the pending members?
<evilvish> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship/+members
<ravitejavad> geoffmcc: I agree with you , but some situations you just cant make head or tails
<bdmurray> evilvish: and how does that relate to group-alpah?
<cinfantino> I essentially wanted to start contributing and I looked through the Ubuntu wiki...thought this might be the best place to start. I signed up to become a bugsquad member and I am lost from there...it is daunting to say the least how to get started
<cinfantino> Maybe it is just my ignorance but it seems very difficult to find out how to get started...even signing up was "difficult".
<bdmurray> ravitejavad: please if you run a cross a situation you can't make heads or tails of ask here or email the bugsquad mailing list
<evilvish> bdmurray: thats how we have been doing it,  members apply to the mentoring team and then we approve to the alpha team.. this was supposed to be several alpha/beta teams, hence this was the way it was chosen..
<ravitejavad> bdmurray: well I have solved a few situations asking here, but I guess a mentor would make it a lot easier.
<geoffmcc> the guide should also maybe make better mention to the email list as other than new bug submissions and notice of new bugs it seems kinda quiet
<evilvish> bdmurray: the current members in the apha group have shown very little activity, and i fear we might be loosing new members like cinfantino ravitejavad and other 24 waiting there.. maybe we can approve the whole batch and see how this goes?
<evilvish> might overwhelm us, or maybe not.. but i dont think waiting another month would be a great option :)
<charlie-tca> +1
<bdmurray> evilvish: right, I recall.  I think that makes sense.  if the alpha group gets too busy then split it up / reevalute
<evilvish> Cool!
<bdmurray> geoffmcc: what email list are you referring to?
<evilvish> and btw, we lost sense, maybe we can rope in ddecator to the mentors?
<geoffmcc> the bugsquad list
<duanedesign> i will make it a point to talk to evilvish about how we can get the interested folks on the beginners team, who are bug control involved in the mentoring program to help out
<bdmurray> geoffmcc: ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com?
<geoffmcc> i meant to say other than new bug submission and notices of meetings
<geoffmcc> yes
<evilvish> duanedesign: sure thing..
<bdmurray> geoffmcc: what discussion would you like to see?  most of the people who know how to perform bug triage do it, so don't often talk about it.
<bdmurray> geoffmcc: which might lead one to believe nothing is happening...
<geoffmcc> i was just saying that questions can be asked there if no answer immediate answer in irc, right
<yofel> geoffmcc: yes, that's how it's supposed to be used, where do you think we should make that clearer?
<geoffmcc> well i was just making a statement based on above mention of new members waiting for a mentor and it seemed like they havent tried to do it yet.
<geoffmcc> and someone mentioned coming in and getting some answers in irc.
<bdmurray> evilvish: so you'll add more people to the alpha group - right?
<evilvish> sure, will do..
<bdmurray> I've already communicated to the mailing list regarding asking question in IRC then on mailing list so I think that particular issue is covered well
<bdmurray> It might be interesting to have something similar to the ubuntu-devel pilots where people take a 1 hour shift here to answer questions
<ravitejavad> bdmurray: sound interesting
<bdmurray> I'll email the bugsquad mailing list about that.
<bdmurray> Moving on then
<bdmurray> micahg: just in time
<bdmurray> micahg: you wanted to talk about filing RFP bugs in Debian?
<charlie-tca> o/
<micahg> yes
<charlie-tca> what is RFP?
<bdmurray> request for packaging
<micahg> so based on the messages on the debian-derivatives ML, it seems that we should only file RFPs after the package is in Ubunut
<micahg> *Ubuntu
<bdmurray> I'm fine with removing the open RFP language
<bdmurray> er open an
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, adding an RFP once we package something is a good idea in case someone in Debian wants to adopt it
<micahg> but I guess we should move that language to the new packages page vs triage
<bdmurray> micahg: I don't quite understand how it is in an RFP if there already is a package but I'm not really concerned about it
<charlie-tca> Is that really bug triage or developer's thing?
<micahg> bdmurray: if we add a package not from Debian
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: the new packages page is developer oriented I believe
<micahg> charlie-tca: that would be a developer thing at that point
<bdmurray> Okay anybody else have an opinion about RFP bugs in Debian?
<bdmurray> Well or needs-packaging bugs
<ddecator> evilvish: what's that now?
<bdmurray> micahg: so you'll edit the relevant wiki page?
<micahg> bdmurray: sure :)
<bdmurray> micahg: thanks!
<evilvish> ddecator: hey.. would you be interested in joining the mentoring alpha team along with RedSingularity ?  so that it is not so much as one-on-one but more of a team mentoring?
<ddecator> evilvish: if tim ( RedSingularity ) is up for it then that's fine with me, although he submitted his application for BC so i'm not sure if he'll be my mentee much longer
<evilvish> ddecator: cool, then RedSingularity is not a main factor,.. https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha < right now the mentees are being added there and no mentor is being assigned a mentee as before, its just a group thing now
<bdmurray> I wanted to congratulate Robert Roth (evfool) and Christopher Penalver on joining the Ubuntu Bug Control team.
<ddecator> evilvish: alright, sounds good. mostly irc and ML?
<evilvish> ddecator: yup.. cool, thanks! :)
<charlie-tca> We do need to clarify to new mentee applicants that triage is not a starting point for development/fixing bugs, but the place to get bugs ready for fixing
<ddecator> charlie-tca: agreed
<micahg> +1
<evilvish> penalvch ^
<bdmurray> They've both been doing some fantastic bug work.
<ddecator> evilvish: since the team is restricted i'm guessing you'll take care of adding me?
<charlie-tca> +1
<evilvish> ddecator: yup, on it
<ddecator> evilvish: danke :)
<bdmurray> Are there any other topics for discussion?
<penalvch> evilvish: What's up?
<evilvish> penalvch:  <bdmurray> I wanted to congratulate Robert Roth (evfool) and Christopher Penalver on joining the Ubuntu Bug Control team.
<penalvch> :D
<evilvish> ] <bdmurray> They've both been doing some fantastic bug work.
<charlie-tca> Congratulations, penalvch, on bug control!
<evilvish> :)
 * kamusin \o/
<evilvish> huh! i totally forgot kamusin ! ;)
<yofel> welcome :)
<evilvish> kamusin: free for mentoring team? ;)
<duanedesign> great work penalvch
<bdmurray> Okay, I guess that's it for the meeting proper.  Thanks everyone!
<evilvish> thanks!
 * evilvish bbiab
<charlie-tca> Thanks, bdmurray, for chairing!
<yofel> thanks bdmurray
<ddecator> i need to put these meetings on my calendar so i don't forget them..
<micahg>  thanks bdmurray
<yofel> next meeting on april 12?
<bdmurray> yes
<ravitejavad> thanks bdmurray
<kamusin> evilvish, no problem ;)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 4/12/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<evilvish> kamusin: awesome! adding you to the team where it is not one-on-one mentoring.. thanks :)
<kamusin> excelent :)
<evilvish> ddecator: dont forget to subscribe to that teams ML ;)
<ddecator> evilvish: i did. my inbox is filling up rather quickly with your work :p
<evilvish> ddecator: haha, we have a backlog, i should have probably done that before making you admin
<evilvish> atleast i'll do that for kamusin , saves him from my spam ;p
<ddecator> evilvish: haha, i got the email saying i was an admin about 10 emails in. it's fine though, easy enough to delete
<duanedesign> evilvish: i am going to send my email to "ubuntu-bugcontrol at lists dot launchpad dot net"  to become a mentor
<ddecator> duanedesign: we've sucked you in, eh? :)
<evilvish> duanedesign: awesome!
<kamusin> you catch me evilvish, now you address is clean :) heh
<cinfantino> hey all...I need a place to start...I have joined the team read through the "how to triage" but am stuck...where to next?
 * ddecator is glad to see how many people are being added for mentorship :)
<JFo> grab a bug in your package of choice and see how far you get in your how to triage knowledge cinfantino
<JFo> then when you get stuck, ask questions here :)
<cinfantino> Ok...that is available through launchpad?
<JFo> indeed
<cinfantino> OK, thank you very much
<JFo> cinfantino, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<JFo> that is the main page for bugs in ubuntu
<JFo> my pleasure
<cinfantino> awesome, thanks! It now makes sense :)
<ddecator> well there's evidence that the wiki needs to do a better job of getting people started
<JFo> ddecator, TRUE
<JFo> sorry caps-lock fail
 * ddecator plans on coming up a concept for how the wiki can be streamlined, at least the HowToTriage page
<ddecator> cinfantino: if you have any recommendations in terms of what was confusing, what should be included on the wiki, etc., please let me know in an email. ddecator at gmail dot com
<cinfantino> ddecator: done
<duanedesign> ddecator: let me know what you come up with. I volunteered to help on that. Also we can ask around the beginners team and see if any 'beginners' have any suggestiond
<ddecator> duanedesign: sounds good. i was talking with hggdh about it before. i plan on coming up with a PDF with a concept of how it can be changed so it's more informative yet less overwhelming. it'll tie into the slides i make for the triaging class as well. i'll probably send it to both teams for feedback
<ddecator> cinfantino: thanks :)
<cinfantino> ddecator: no prob :)
<bdmurray> cinfantino: I would look for bugs about a package / piece of software I used a lot or like
<cinfantino> bdmurray: Makes sense
<duanedesign> ddecator: souonds like a plan
<ddecator> at the very least, i think there needs to be screenshots so there are visual aids instead of just a wall of text
<duanedesign> ddecator: got a few eager wiki folks on the BT we might be able to solicit for help implementing the changes if  we need it
<ddecator> duanedesign: yah, that's a great idea
<bdmurray> ddecator: launchpads user interface changes quite regularly so my concern has always been maintaing those screenshots
<duanedesign> ddecator: yeah and maybe some sub pages for 'advanced' or lengthy topics
<ddecator> bdmurray: true. i'll take that into consideration to see if there are visuals we can use that aren't likely to need updating consistantly
<bdmurray> cinfantino: you can search for a package at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ddecator> a video walkthrough would be great, but i doubt the time and effort would be worth it since it would most likely need regular updating
<areeda> I'm in the same boat as cinfantino, just getting started here.  I see this big list of bugs and wonder which status makes the most sense to start with.  New, confirmed or crash reports?
<charlie-tca> areeda: normally, you start with bugs in "new" status
<areeda> Probably my most frustrating buts are with VNC but comments in the bugreports and forums seem to make
<areeda> that daunting
<ddecator> areeda: i recommend new since you can start from the beginning and it gives you the chance to test and confirm the bugs if nothing else
<areeda> OK I'll go find a new bug to start with
<duanedesign> areeda: a list and explanation of some of the Status' at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<cinfantino> If we know of a fix, can we mark that in a comment to let the submitter know.
<duanedesign> and  this page is great one to bookmark https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses :)
<ddecator> cinfantino: workarounds are helpful to know :)
<charlie-tca> um, there shouldn't be a fix if the bug is valid. There might be a workaround, which allows for a way to not hit the bug, but it is not a fix
<ddecator> on a similar note, this extension is great: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<duanedesign> ddecator: yes that is a timesaver
<duanedesign> i find these debugging guides can be helpful to get more information on a bug  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures 'til you start getting more familiar with the area or package your interested in
<areeda> Thank you, I have plenty to read and a place to start.  I'll keep notes on my progress and perhaps I can help with the wiki by organizing stupid newbie questions.
<areeda> I do agree my biggest issue is being overwhelmed with an unclear idea of what to do first
<areeda> that was organizing MY stupid newbie questions
<kamusin> hggdh, eeebotu is gone
<hggdh> kamusin: looking into it, thank you
<hggdh> kamusin: thank you. Seems I have a power failure, and eeebotu was sulking at the corner
<kamusin> hggdh, heh
<areeda> What is CVE as in CVE reports in releases of Ubuntu?
<ansgar> areeda: CVE - Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures (CVE), cve.mitre.org
<areeda> thank you
<evilvish> duanedesign: you just need to wait for hggdh or bdmurray reply to your BC mail..
<evilvish> duanedesign: just letting you know that they'll look into it .. :)
<hggdh> evilvish: heh
<hggdh> duanedesign: approved :-)
<hggdh> duanedesign: thank you, etc, etc, and so on ;-)
<evilvish> hggdh: just letting him know you da man! ;)
<hggdh> evilvish: I am starting to understand the 'evil' in vish ;-)
<evilvish> :D
<trinikrono> does anyone have the meeting logs i missed it
<pleia2> trinikrono: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/15/%23ubuntu-bugs.html#t17:07
<trinikrono> :D thanks
<erkan^> !727290
<ubot4`> Factoid '727290' not found
<erkan^> !bugs 727290
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727290 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Zoom doesn't follow to text (affects: 3) (heat: 441)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727290
<ubot4`> Factoid 'bugs 727290' not found
<micahg> erkan^: bug 727290
<erkan^> bug 727290
<erkan^> !bug 727290
<micahg> erkan^: the bot's a little slow
<erkan^> ow ok
<erkan^> i have found
<erkan^> thx
<micahg> erkan^: also, if you just want to query the bot, send it a PM
<micahg> erkan^: I mean if it's not relevant to a conversation
<erkan^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/727290 --> i have found  micahg
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727290 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Zoom doesn't follow to text (affects: 3) (heat: 441)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-16
<duanedesign> 5
<micahg> 4
<yofel> 3
<greg-g> 2
<pleia2> 1
<paultag> 0
<Pici> -1
<duanedesign> -2
<duanedesign> :D
<bcurtiswx> ?
<areeda> I'm new trying to figure out what the bug squad does (besides read bug reports, I got that part).  So I was reading about my favorite thorn in my side VNC server and found one I knew the work around (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/735471).  it was new today, undecided and unassigned.  The work around worked for the reporter.  Should the status change.  I haven't found a bug report to mark it as a duplicate but there is
<areeda>  a discussion somewhere in the forums.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735471 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "cannot use xterm under vnc with gnome-session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<areeda> ubot is pretty cool, what else does it do?
<micahg> areeda: you can confirm the issue if you can reproduce and if there's enough information for a developer to work on it, you can ask here for it to be marked triaged
<areeda> thanks micahg, it is 100% repeatable and I have more problems with the vnc4server scripts.  I use them on multiple machines
<areeda> So, I should mark it as confirmed and maybe add a comment on the other issues?
<micahg> areeda: no, you should file a separate bug for each issue you are facing
<micahg> areeda: you can mark it confirmed though :)
<areeda> Thanks, I'll do both
<nigelb> bdmurray: it does.  Its on my list.  I just need to find the time to get down to it
<njin> Hello, today's updates of Natty cause Xorg not starting
<MadCow108> yes
<MadCow108> heard yesterday that it may be the gdm upgrade
<njin> mmm yesterday i haven't got any problems, only today
<njin> i can start session by startx, using service gdm start it reject
<MadCow108> downgrading to gdm ubuntu9 fixes it
<MadCow108> just tested in vm
<njin> Hello today's updates of grub makes ubuntu unbootable till startx from console, fixed rewriting grub from live session
<njin> bug 736037
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736037 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "today's update makes Ubuntu unbootable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736037
<arand_> njin: If you have it, it might be good to supply the erroneous grub.cfg so that the error in the updating via grub-mkconfig is obvious.
<njin> arand_: looking if exist again
<njin> arand_:rewrited, sorry
<njin> arand_: upgrading other pc just now
<arand_> Did you have any manual changes to the grub menu before updating?
<njin> arand_:no
<arand_> njin: Is it possibly related to Bug #735805 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start (affects: 15) (dups: 1) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<njin> arand_: reproduced on the other pc, now i will attach the grub.conf
<njin> arand_: i don't think that is related to gdm, here x don't start
<arand_> It is not the case that it somehow boots into singe-user mode or something weird like that?
<arand_> njin: Well, x and gdm are closely related, and the symptoms in tha bug sems to correspond to yours...
<njin> arand_: i think on grub, because when i start x it's log start from about 200 instead of 0
<njin> Hello, testing today's build apport popup 'Sorry, GSettings Data Conversion closed unexpectly', but clicking on Report Problem another popup said that the problem is in gconf2 and it crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved.Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<njin> What can i do to file a bug in this case?
<njin> or better wich file attach to file a valid report?
<roadmr> njin: that bug is reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/736159
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736159 in gconf2 (Ubuntu) "gsettings-data-convert crashed with sigabrt in g_object_newv() (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 102)" [Medium,New]
<roadmr> njin: if this looks like the same problem you're having, you might want to just indicate you're affected by it in that report
<roadmr> njin: I generated that report with today's image plus some updates, so chances are it's the same one you're getting
<njin> roadmr: thanks, it is surely the same
<roadmr> njin: no problem, thanks to you too for letting us know about it :) so I know I'm not the only one with the problem
<njin> roadmr: sorry if I disturb, can you explain how to force the crash file ?
<roadmr> njin: look for the crash file in /var/crash
<roadmr> njin: edit it and remove the line that says "UnreportableReason" (I think, it's near the end of the file)
<njin> roadmr:thanks a lot
<yofel> there's bug 729223 about apport being confusing there
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729223 in apport (Ubuntu) "notifying users of assertion failures is confusing (affects: 1) (heat: 491)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729223
<njin> perfect, is the same
<charlie-tca> Yeah, somehow, a warning that you need to run a gdb backtrace would be better than what apport does now
<cinfantino> I am finding almost every bug I touch has comments made but the triager has not assigned the bug to themselves....aren't we supposed to assign the bug to ourselves when we begin to triage it?
<yofel> no
<yofel> you only assign bugs to the person that's FIXING them
<yofel> (the bug status should be 'in progress' at the same time)
<ravitejavad> A regression in natty will come under regression release ?
<ravitejavad> this is in regard with bug #736270
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736270 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "on bootup battery check freezes system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736270
<yofel> ravitejavad: yes, add the regression-release tag, it's already tagged with natty
<ravitejavad> yofel : thanks
<ravitejavad> Bug #736253 is similiar to bug #241206 except the first is in lucid and second in hardy so can i mark it duplicate?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736253 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screensaver does not work intermittently (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736253
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 241206 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Gnome Screensaver does not activate reliably (affects: 8) (dups: 4) (heat: 37)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241206
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 733087 may have a patch in it but it is in a comment
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733087 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software ratings (stars) override package name in right to left encoding (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733087
<mvo> bdmurray: patch will need contributor agreement :/
<mvo> bdmurray: but I will look at the problem
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I wasn't sure how to proceed with it since it is in a comment
<njin> Can someone help with this bug736153
<njin> bug 736153
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736153 in ubuntu "Unicode variation selectors not supported (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736153
<Rcart> Please someone set this bug 625219 importance  to Medium (or Low, i think) (:
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 625219 in mpd (Ubuntu) "mpd crashes on creating database (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625219
<njin> hello, in a system with a pae kernel installed, can i suggest to install a ppa kernal?
<Rcart> njin: You mean sugget to install a kernel from repositories?
<njin> Rcart, thanks, no from ppa mainline
<yofel> njin: depends on the bug I guess, but should be fine for most cases at least for testing purposes
<njin> yofel: thanks, can you help me in bug 728579 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728579 in linux (Ubuntu) "Imagen in external VGA monitor trembles (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728579
<njin> this i915 is problematic
<yofel> njin: sry, was busy, looking
<yofel> njin: well, the graphics issue is probably xerver-xorg-video-intel, considering I know very little about kernel bugs it could be anything though :S
<yofel> if you want to triage kernel bugs ask JFo
<njin> yofel: thanks
<yofel> Rcart: done, but we usually don't bother setting importance for fixed bugs
<Rcart> yofel: Thanks, so the importance should be a priority when bugs need fix?
<yofel> Rcart: exactly, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<Rcart> yofel: I'd read the importance page, but thought that fixed bugs needed an importance too. Now it's clear (;
<yofel> well, nothing prevents you from setting them, but we have more important things to spend our little time on usually (i.e. there  are much better ways to spend your time)
<Rcart> Sure. Seems to be "optional".
<hggdh> the point is that the bug has been fixed, and the fix published. Although having the correct importance might help on future data-mining, it is not a need for now -- the fix is already there
<hggdh> so we just leave it aside
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-17
<perscitus> Anyone here?
<acarpine> morning everyone!
<acarpine> Reporting a bug with apport it doesn't show any duplicate.
<acarpine> Anyway I queried launchpad by myself and I found a bug with the same summary of what I was reporting.
<acarpine> This bug has been reported only 15 hours ago
<acarpine> This behavior should be considered an error?
<acarpine> What use apport (or lp?) to decide if a bug is 'similar' to another bug?
<serfus> the word "launchpad" in the second line directs to a non exist page
<serfus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<hggdh> serfus, corrected, thank you
<hggdh> er, corrected-ing, still saving
<serfus> great :-)
<hggdh> we listen. We may just be a bit slow on responding ;-)
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I have bug questions for you.  Let me know when have some time to talk
<bdmurray> patrickmw: now is a fine time
<patrickmw> bug 712101
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 712101 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Ubiquity slideshow is crammed with Traditional Chinese (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712101
<patrickmw> the status states its tracked in Natty
<bdmurray> yep
<patrickmw> but, which status do I change to get it looked at. The root level, or natty level?
<patrickmw> I hope that made sense
<bdmurray> the natty one is the task for ubuntu
<bdmurray> the other one is for the project
<patrickmw> I'ts still new and unassigned, what's the best way to get the "owners" to look at it?  I can't change the importance, its disabled
<bdmurray> well dylan is subscribed to it so he should be getting emails about it
<bdmurray> comment 5 leads on to believe that there is a different bug that might be related
<bdmurray> I'd ask him for more information about that bug or go searching for it
<bdmurray> does that help?
<patrickmw> Yes. I'm just using this bug as an example.  I was just thinking in general too.
<bdmurray> well, in general set it to triaged and assign it an importance
<patrickmw> bug 712124
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 712124 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Korean translations do not match test case (affects: 1) (heat: 95)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712124
<patrickmw> here's another example
<patrickmw> where it was triaged at the project level, targeted to Natty with out changing the status or assignments
<patrickmw> I know its low in importance, but I just want to make sure it still has visibility as a Natty work item
<bdmurray> translation bugs are sort of a special case - I'd check with David Planella he is on the Canonical community team and deals with translations
<patrickmw> bdmurray: bug 728810
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728810 in software-center (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "software-center crashed with IOError: [Errno 5] Input/output error (affects: 1) (heat: 304)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728810
<patrickmw> almost done :)
<patrickmw> another example of the being was targeted to Natty, made public, but then remained new and unassigned
<patrickmw> do I have the authority to confirm my own bugs?  I've just noticed a lot of bugs get half-way triaged
<bdmurray> patrickmw: in my mind that bug is incomplete.  where is the traceback?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: no one should have somebody else set their bug to confirmed / triaged
<patrickmw> I agree
<patrickmw> if this bug was really incomplete, it should've been marked that way?
<bdmurray> Well, Gary is a software center developer so he might know something I don't.
<patrickmw> do you know that just because of experience, or is that documented some where in LP?
<patrickmw> I don't see it
<bdmurray> Both!
<patrickmw> are you going by the comment?
<bdmurray> no, you'd need to click overview
<bdmurray> then look at the change logs
<bdmurray> and in the maverick one you see his name
<bdmurray> so that's a big stretch
<patrickmw> I see Aaron and Michael as the last Natty committers, would those not be the same people to ask?
<patrickmw> why maverick?
<bdmurray> that's just where his name happened to appear
<bdmurray> We were trying to find out how I know Gary is a software center dev right?
<patrickmw> haha, I guess so.  Really I just want to know how to find the best people to contact per project.  But it seems like its on a per project basis
<bdmurray> I'm really pretty sure it's complete and I'd just check with Gary.
<patrickmw> I'm using bugs as examples ;)
<bdmurray> er pretty sure its incomplete
<patrickmw> bdmurray, thanks for answering my questions.  Just trying to find more resourceful ways to contact the right people.  You gave me some new things to check
<bdmurray> patrickmw: looking at the changelog is a good way to find out who is familiar with a piece of software
<bdmurray> patrickmw: oh there is this too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResponsibilities
<bdmurray> patrickmw: that is a bit out of date though
<Abhijit> hello all
<bdmurray> Abhijit: hello
<Abhijit> bdmurray, how are you doiing?
<bdmurray> good
<patrickmw> jibel: could you please provide feedback on bug 723898 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 723898 in evolution (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "a11y support removed for ETable objects (affects: 1) (heat: 161)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723898
<jibel> patrickmw, hi
<jibel> patrickmw, done
<patrickmw> jibel ty
<seb128> jibel: he asked for feedback, dumping that on our team is not feedback :p
<seb128> oh it was already assigned, ignore that ;-)
<jibel> seb128, I even remove the assignment :-)
<hackerlittle> hi
<hackerlittle> give me good server
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-18
<ashams> How can I check if a package is installed by default with Ubuntu?
<yofel> the easiest way is to check if ubuntu-desktop depends/recommends it (or ubuntu-standard / ubuntu-minimal)
<ashams> yofel: how do you do that?
<yofel> there are also packages that have a 'Required' Priority like dpkg or coreutils, those are installed always by default
<yofel> ashams: open a terminal and type 'apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop'
<yofel> that will tell you what is the default for the release you are running
<ashams> yofel: i'm trying to ask the reporter to give me the output of "synclient", would synclient be a ubuntu-desktop dependecy, or it can be for another package?
<yofel> that will be installed by default since it's part of the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package
<yofel> 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/synclient' tells you that
<ashams> yofel: can I use this command 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/synclient' for all otherpackages?
<yofel> yes, (from dpkg-query manpage):
<yofel>               -S, --search filename-search-pattern...
<yofel>                   Search for a filename from installed packages.
<yofel> if you need to find something in packages that aren't installed apt-file is your friedn
<yofel> *friend
<ashams> yofel: thank you, you are very helpful :)
<yofel> you're welcome :)
<ashams> yofel: sorry, I had another question :), are all packages in the *main* archive is default with ubuntu?
<yofel> no, all packages in 'main' have open source licenses (I think), and are officially supported by Ubuntu. Officially supported proprietary software (like nvidia and ati graphics drivers) are in 'restricted'. Community supported open source apps are in Universe, proprietary apps in Multiverse
<yofel> there was a page explaining that...
<yofel> !components | ashams, the second link
<ubot4`> ashams, the second link: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ashams> yofel: thank you VERY MUCH again, and really you are helpful :)
<erkan^> hello
<erkan^> is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa true ?
<erkan^> i have seen that thunderbird 3.3 and firefox 4.0
<erkan^> are they good ?
<rr0hit> Could some one set Bug 737469 to wishlist?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 737469 in unity "Hiding/minimizing windows from the dock (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737469
<yofel> rr0hit: that is not a bug in ubuntu, you need to ask the unity bug supervisors
<rr0hit> yofel: which channel? #ayatana?
<serfus> oh dear... i accidentally changed the status
<yofel> rr0hit: maybe? I'm not involved in unity development
<yofel> they should know though
<yofel> serfus: just change it back
<rr0hit> alright
<serfus> yofel, i did
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/442932 <- does this look like video card issue to you?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 442932 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Linux Mint 7 Crash? (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: ping?
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb, hey
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: before UGJ, I'm trying to get a few sesions in -classroom baout bug triage, testing, and translating
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: would you be interested in the bug triage how-to and introduction?
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb, i'll be pretty busy with the DC LoCo, thanks for the offer though
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: er, I was hopign you'd take a session ;)
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: a week before UGJ
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb, i don't think i can, ping me beginning of next week if you haven't found someone by then.
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_: will do, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> anyone having issues with apport crashing when using to file a bug in /var/crash?
<gnomefreak> no matter what way i use it crashes 3 ways in CLI and in file manager
<gnomefreak> this is what i get in CLI http://paste.ubuntu.com/582157/
<hggdh> gnomefreak, I will try with any crash I find
<gnomefreak> hggdh: im going to try ubuntu-bug <package> and see if i can attach the file. this is assuming ubuntu-bug will work
<hggdh> heh
<gnomefreak> it seems to be working its asking questions and web page opened
<hggdh> gnomefreak, it is still weird, per the backtrace this is an internal function
<komputes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/629258
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 629258 in upower (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 7 other projects) "Battery life estimation never comes around (affects: 277) (dups: 12) (heat: 1140)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> hggdh: bug 737667 is the one i filed on it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 737667 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz keeps crashing in Unity (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737667
<gnomefreak> well that is compiz bug the orig bug i was trying to report
<gnomefreak> im not going to have time to file against apport i dont think
<hggdh> gnomefreak, I do not relaly think it would be against apport, but against python...
<gnomefreak> hggdh: im filing bug atm ill give you bug # when im done
<hggdh> gnomefreak, thank you very much
<yofel> and I can't reproduce the crash here, apport suggests to file the compiz crash fine
 * hggdh will check upstream
<gnomefreak> hggdh: yofel bug 737677
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 737677 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport keeps crashing when trying to file a bug report using an existing file in /var/crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737677
<hggdh> gnomefreak, IOU
<yofel> gnomefreak: can you mention that the .crash file mentioned is in the other bug?
<gnomefreak> i dont know how to reproduce it other than the ways ive been trying and it keeps happening
<gnomefreak> yofel: what do you mean? the 2 files that were generated are attched
<gnomefreak> the other report was compiz crash
<yofel> gnomefreak: yes, but your trace in the description comes from filing the compiz crash, if filing the apport crashes gives you the same trace then please mention that.
<gnomefreak> its hard to tell if it is apport or python since apport is written in python but im looking through them quickly
<gnomefreak> oh you mean try to report apport using the ways that failed
<gnomefreak> let me try
<yofel> well, it doesn't crash here, maybe it's i386 only
<yofel> then it would be a python issue
<gnomefreak> The problem cannot be reported:
<gnomefreak> You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<gnomefreak> apport, python-apport, python-problem-report
<gnomefreak> thats using file manager
<gnomefreak> same when trying file manager to report both apport bugs try CLI now
<yofel> then update, pitti uploaded apport 1.20 today
<gnomefreak> ok maybe that is why. ill chck updates. using cli gives me same error/warning
<hggdh> ah, might be http://bugs.python.org/issue7942
<gnomefreak> Status: closed Resolution: invalid  :(
<yofel> that would explain why it's only on i386
<hggdh> heh. But it point to a possible overflow as being the real cause
<gnomefreak> well i didnt want to use 64bit, it always has problems so i went with i386 iso
<gnomefreak> ah yes i see 1.20 is ready
<gnomefreak> it seems empathy and X have been released from hold
<gnomefreak> ok i need to get ready while its updating
<hggdh> but why would self.report[k] be considered big? looking at the compiz bug, there is really nothing *that* big
<yofel> apport just gave me a "Send complete report (recommended; 2.6 GB)" file, 2.6 millon doesn't fit into 32bit signed integer if that's what the size value is supposed to return
<hggdh> yofel, 2.6 *G*?
<hggdh> or M?
<yofel> 2.6 *G*, it shows the unpacked filezise, not what's actually being uploaded
<yofel> there's a bug about that
<hggdh> well, this would certainly not fit an int on i386...
<hggdh> so it is, indeed, an apport bug
<hggdh> yofel, could you add this bit of info to the bug?
<gnomefreak> thanks guys, i have to go
<yofel> sure
<hggdh> let me rephrase: so it is indeed, *at least*, an apport bug
<gtriderxc> hey
<gtriderxc> could any1 please tell me what a fallback massage is?
<gtriderxc> "If enabled, the fallback message of the session (if present), will be displayed each time the session fallbacks."
<gtriderxc> i wanna 2 translate the string on Launchpad
<gtriderxc> but have no idea what the fallback massage is
<charlie-tca> Is that in Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I think it means when the desktop starts, it normally starts in 3d with Unity, but if can not for any reason, it will automatically fallback to 2d.
<charlie-tca> As in, it will use a session that fits your hardware
<charlie-tca> It then shows the fallback message, which is a message saying it can not use 3d, so it will use 2d
<gtriderxc> yes it is in Ubuntu
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+pots/gnome-session-2.0/pl/+translate?show=untranslated
<gtriderxc> OK, thanks
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Can someone help me review and upsteram bug 727190 please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727190 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727190
<xteejx> Evening all
<yofel> hey xteejx
<xteejx> Been away for a while, are there any major changes to the triage procedure I've missed since umm about 4 months ago?
<xteejx> Hey yofel :)
<micahg> xteejx: we have a magic button now :)
<xteejx> micahg: Lmao, if only :P
<xteejx> Or were you being serious?
<micahg> xteejx: :D
<micahg> xteejx: just kidding
<xteejx> micahg: Micah, you bugger!
<xteejx> lol
<micahg> xteejx: the greasemonkey scripts are cool and LP has gotten faster in the last 4 months :)
 * xteejx slaps micahg with a wet fish
<yofel> oh yeah, I now don't need to wait 15s for a timeout message but 10
<xteejx> Yeah, I've noticed! I was using the LPGM scripts before, just re-set them up
<xteejx> yofel: Not that much change then
<xteejx> It looks like you've all been working on what I was, the expired bugs, or someone's went in and mass sorted them
<yofel> then again, I think LP got worse since a while ago and they fixed some of that recently, so if you were away 4 months you probably won't notice much
<xteejx> yofel: Heh, it doesn't seem any different top me...yet, we'll see when I load a big bug report lol
<yofel> ah, auto-expiry was turned on again (was that really less than 4 months ago?)
<xteejx> Ahhh thank god for that
<xteejx> Must be
<xteejx> Right time to crunch thru a few before settling down for the night :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-19
<Daekdroom> Hello. I'm facing a kernel hang in ubuntu natty and given I'm using xorg-edgers, I'm not sure how to report it. Should I tag it or something
<ddecator> RedSingularity and I are looking at bug 734026 which deals with a user being confused about updates vs. upgrades, and i've heard a lot of people mention they were confused about this in #ubuntu-beginners (that, and upgrade vs. dist-upgrade), so it seems like there should be a previous report for this, but nothing is turning up
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734026 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Confusing terminology when performing update/upgrade. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734026
<ddecator> has anyone seen a report for this before?
<yofel> no, can't remember another report right now, but I do remember talking about that with people already. IMHO it would make sense to use update for package upgrades in the GUI since apt-get 'update' is usually referred to as 'refresh'-ing the package cache in GUI apps (or at least in the ones I use)
<ddecator> yofel: hm, in your opinion would Low or Wishlist be more appropriate? i feel like Low might fit because it's an issue that is making the app more confusing and difficult to use, but idk if wording issues are considered Wishlist. haven't run into something like this before, haha
<yofel> good question...
<ddecator> and i'm not sure if Opinion might be good here. i haven't used Opinion before, and i'm not sure how useful it really is
<yofel> er no, Opinion is just an alias for Invalid
<ddecator> ah, alright
<psusi> I thought Opinion differed slightly from Invalid somewhere?
<yofel> it's supposed to be used if the maintainers don't want to fix it but the users don't agree
<ddecator> ha, just to keep the backlash to a minimum
<yofel> or at least don't want to fix it _now_
<yofel> psusi: in the meaning yes, in the actual effect on the bug list, no
<ddecator> well i'm leaning towards Low since it could be considered a usability issue
<yofel> since opinion bugs are hidden by default
<psusi> not quite... that's wontfix.. opinion is slightly different... it is so maintainers can ignore them when looking for bugs that need fixed, but it is still open
<psusi> yofel, hidden by default, WHERE?  depends on the search you are doing
<yofel> the *default* search on launchpad
<yofel> ddecator: I'll agree with Low in this case, it is an issue with the existing application features, not a request to add something
<ddecator> yofel: good deal, just wanted a second opinion since i was on the line. thanks :)
<psusi> yofel, hrm.. you're right... that seems to be a defect
<psusi> a generic search by text for a bug should pick up Opinion
<psusi> just not listing open bugs in a specific package
<jreid9001> I have a few comments which a friend suggested I should make a bug for, but I can't get the web based thing to work.
<jreid9001> the point was that as someone relatively new to Linux, the user experience assumes a lot, when I see a folder called root and I want to see what is in it, I click on it and I get told I can not open it without any explanation or instructions on how to - I understand how sudo works and everything, but it just gives a flat error instead of asking me for a password as I might have expected.
<jreid9001> There is no explanation anywhere as to how to get into these folders, when all I wanted to do was take a look to try and understand how things work on Linux.
<jreid9001> the other thing I mentioned was that the file structure is fairly confusing, even just finding a folder where I'm supposed to save things in, and I think it could do with some kind of explanation in the help. I really like the  idea of linux even if I wouldn't make it my main OS, but it assumes the user knows things without any real explanation attempt, and I'm trying to suggest these
<jreid9001> since a friend who I was discussing this with suggested I should and I think that resolving it would be a big usability improvement
<yofel> hm... most system folders are accessible (read only) by default, unless they have very restrictive access permissions for various reasons
<yofel> as for the filesystem structure, we have a page for that
<jreid9001> (also, it needs a better way to give feedback, since I have openID but I couldn't make it work on the launchpad site.)
<yofel> !fhs
<ubot4`> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<yofel> I don't know much about openID I fear, #launchpad might be of more help
<jreid9001> hmm, the folder I was trying to look into, just out of interest, didn't let me read it, the point is that even though I have the root password, I maybe expectedthe file browser to prompt me for it, but not to flat out deny access
<yofel> jreid9001: ah yeah, the /root folder is the home folder of the system administrator, which is commonly only accessible only be root, nautilus could handle that better
<yofel> hm, dolphin is as unhelpful as nautilus in this case :S
<jreid9001> and thanks for the file system page, I'll give that a read, but my poin was that it could be in the OS itself, possibly in a short intro thing which you can choose to read when you've first installed it
<yofel> I'm not sure where that suggestion should go, possibly brainstorm (http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/) - hand out for  a while, maybe the others have better ideas
<yofel> s/hand/hang/
<duanedesign> jreid9001: the root user is disabled by default in Ubuntu
<jreid9001> thanks. I like the idea behind it, I just find it a bit intimidating even as someone with a little experience with linux, I guess I'm not used to being denied access to anything on my own PC.
<jreid9001> it just could be a bit clearer on why, and how to do things if I do want to.
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<duanedesign> that is a good link
<duanedesign> maybe an error message summing up that page
<RedSingularity> Anyone know what package "do-release-upgrade" is a part of?
<RedSingularity> Got it, its update-manager-core :)
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: you can use 'dpkg -S /path/to/file' to find out what package installed a certain file
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein:  Cool.  That worked too.  Thanks!
<psusi> when nominating an rc bug for a natty task, is there anything else you need to do like subscribe some team?
<Ampelbein> psusi: normally not, just nominate and set importance to high or critical (depending on impact)
<psusi> Ampelbein, does it need to be high or critical?  bug #545911 doesn't seem to rise to that level since it only affects a small number of people and isn't catastrophic
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545911 in parted (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "GParted crashes with Assertion (head_size <= 63) (affects: 33) (dups: 9) (heat: 130)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545911
<Ampelbein> psusi: hmm, let's see if I can find the document
<Ampelbein> !RC
<ubot4`> Factoid 'RC' not found
<Ampelbein> psusi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting
<njin> Hello to all, can someone look at bug 733312
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733312 in ubuntu "Natty: missing notification area (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733312
<kklimonda> njin: what to look for?
<njin> kklimonda: what the are talking about, I cannot understand
<kklimonda> this bug is a duplicate of bug 685270
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 685270 in unity "Menubar icons don't show in 11.04 Alpha 1 / systray not anymore supported (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685270
<kklimonda> you can mark it as such
<njin> kklimonda: many thanks
 * penguin42 wish launchpad sent most of the data for your search to the browser and then used JS in the browser to let you scroll and search
<BUGabundo> hey! I'm back!!  :D
<xteejx> Evening all
<xteejx> bdmurray: Would it be possible to add the canned "We are closing bug report"...no response - response to the LPGM scripts
<xteejx> Also, quick question:
<xteejx> Are we still submitting upstreams ourselves or encouraging the reporters to do this?
<yofel> differs, but usually I think we're still upstreaming bugs ourselves. Matts mail to the BC maling list was interesting on that topic https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg03042.html
<xteejx> Hmm, just a thought...what about if I upstream one and then CC the OR in on the upstream BTS?
<xteejx> yofel: Btw, thanks for the link
<duanedesign> evening xteejx
<yofel> that would probably be the best case, but won't work with bug trackers that require the CCd person to have an account (meaning most trackers)
<xteejx> duanedesign: Good evening/Guten Abend/Buenos Nachos lol
<xteejx> yofel: Damn....worth a thought though
<xteejx> How has LP been recently with pulling in the comments from upstream BTs?
<yofel> xteejx: your point was made in the debian discussion, it's worth reading
<xteejx> I'll have a proper look at it a bit later, have bookmarked it :)
<njin> hello, can someone look at bug 736153
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736153 in ubuntu "Unicode variation selectors not supported (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736153
 * yofel remembers looking at that bug once, and is absolutely clueless :S
<xteejx> njin: Is there a LoCo team that is more adept at dealing with these kinds of languages?
<yofel> I doubt you'll find one for 'ancient mongolian' ^^
<njin> brainstorm?
<xteejx> Heh, maybe not
<xteejx> Nah, not brainstorm, its a bug
<Rcart> Please someone would mark this bug 735358 as Wishlist ?
<yofel> I guess our input system would be one candidate
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735358 in ubuntu-tweak "Compiz settings manager crashes in ubuntu-tweak (dup-of: 720960)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735358
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 720960 in ubuntu-tweak "(On using Compiz) Failed on initialization: launcher_autohide error (affects: 35) (dups: 23) (heat: 236)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720960
<Rcart> er
<yofel> Rcart: not a bug in ubuntu
<Rcart> bug 738358
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738358 in zim (Ubuntu) "Sync zim 0.50-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738358
<xteejx> njin: Does that language use scim or anything like that?
<xteejx> It could be that
<yofel> Rcart: a dev already did that just now
<yofel> Rcart: also, we usually don't touch developer process bugs (as mentioned in the triaging instructions)
<Rcart> yofel: Ok. Thanks
<xteejx> Normally I woulod try and get input from a Loco team, but since (probably) everyone that speaks Ancient Mongolian died well over 1000 years ago, I doubt they will be much help
 * Rcart will print How to triage x'D
<xteejx> Rcart: No need, just bookmark it and refer back to it when needed
<yofel> Rcart: it's that one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Developer%20Process%20Bugs
<njin> we have one member in loco team mongolian
<xteejx> njin: Is it the same person?
<njin> xteejx: no
<njin> well i can ask at the loco owner then, maybe....
<xteejx> njin: I would probably nudge them. A pictographical language like that (same with Egyptian) will cause problems in any OS with rendering let alone text entry
<xteejx> I would :)
<xteejx> It's good to be back, and on the ball :D
<njin> ;9
<xteejx> <<unknown emoticon entered>>
<njin> typo
<xteejx> :P
<njin> ;-)
<xteejx> :O
<njin> =:-|
<Rcart> Oh, great. I now see why this bugs (wishlist) should be reviewed by packagers and devs. The bug I said FTBFS :/
<xteejx> hehe Think Ibest stop before ubotu kills me
<xteejx> Rcart: FTBFS bugs should be reviewed, yes. #ubuntu-motu can help with all that stuff
<yofel> xteejx: it was a (new rejected) sync request
<yofel> s/new/now/
<Rcart> xteejx: Sure (:
<xteejx> Ahh right, fair enough
<yofel> but yeah, #ubuntu-motu would be responsible here
<yofel> do we have a meta-bug for no space left on / bugs? bug 710124
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 710124 in ubuntu "GUI doesnt start up without free space on main HD (affects: 1) (heat: 83)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710124
<xteejx> yes we do somewhere yofel
<xteejx> dunno the bug # though
<penguin42> hmm what happens to bugs affecting google picasa where it used to work in one version of ubuntu but has gained an apparently minor bug
<xteejx> penguin42: Upstream it I suppose
<xteejx> and add tag regression-release
<penguin42> well I haven't reported it yet - it's a warning when it starts saying that it can't find 32bit ssl and it would be a good idea to install it; it IS installed and I think it is using it, so it's just the warning - I'm not 100% sure what changed
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-20
<RedSingularity> I confirmed a bug in virtualbox-ose.  If someone can take a look it would be much appreciated.  bug 738330
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<RedSingularity> Thanks!
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: looking
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: if you manually go back to the virtualbox-ose version 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu2, does it work again?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: nope
<RedSingularity> tried a few times
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: oh, sorry, I misread the changelog, -1ubuntu1 version I meant. (-1ubuntu2 already has the new deps)
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: I ran into this last night and then searched for bugs today that I may confirm instead of filing a new one.
<Ampelbein> hm.... on second look, I don't think it is virtualbox-ose problem because the reporter is on MacOS, not ubuntu.
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: yes true.  Cant he run ose on his mac though?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: -ose is the host part.
<penguin42> someone earlier said they had problems that went away if they removed the guest additions; couldn't start X with them
<RedSingularity> I did mark it under guest-additions as well to be sure.
<RedSingularity> I have it under -ose and -guest-additions
<RedSingularity> The dupe reporter is running the ubuntu host -ose version.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: a xorg.0.log from inside the guest would be good.
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: Ahhhh ok.  Can I attach mine?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: yes
<RedSingularity> ok standby....
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: done
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: [     5.900] (EE) module ABI major version (9) doesn't match the server's version (10)
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: [     5.901] (EE) Failed to load module "vboxvideo" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: What is it saying?  Sorry, I never worked xorg before :)
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: the vboxvideo module needs to be rebuilt
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: I did reinstall it twice to no avail
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: I don't know, does vbox-guest-additions use dkms? if so, what does 'dkms status' say?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: can you pastebin the result of 'sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-guest-additions && sudo aptitude install virtualbox-guest-addtions'?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: on my host or guest?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: on the host
<RedSingularity> standby....
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: on that note: you DID reinstall the virtualbox-guest-additions inside the guest?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: yes.  That was the one I was referring to.  Never did that on the host.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: I don't mean the debian package, but the actual additions.
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: Actually i dont have the guest additions package installed on my host.
<RedSingularity> I mount it in the guest
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: yes, but the iso you mount comes from the virtualbox-guest-additions package
<Ampelbein> or how did you get that iso?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: It has always just "came" with the -ose install.  I never had to get a separate guest iso from anywhere....unless I delete it from virtualbox in which case i guess you could use the ubuntu -ose-guestadditions package from the repos.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: hmm, ok. what does 'apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose-guest-x11' say inside the guest?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: None is installed at the moment.  Version 4.0.4 is available tho.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: ok. if you reinstall the guest-additions in the guest, can you post the log?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: sure, hold on
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: oh what log?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: should be in /var/log/VBoxGuestAdditions
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: there should be one right now
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: yes there is
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: can you pastebin? if it's too big, attach to the bug please.
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: its.....2 lines
<Ampelbein> that's.... small.
<RedSingularity> yeah
<RedSingularity> thats what i was thinking
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: This was all working fine until the update last night
<RedSingularity> then I rebooted the VM and that was it
<RedSingularity> no additions anymore
<RedSingularity> the update in the VM i mean
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: the xserver got a new ABI
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: think its the cause?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: it definitely is the cause. see the 2 lines I posted above from xorg.0.log
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: the module vboxvideo needs rebuilding
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: so wouldnt this be a vbox bug then?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: which should be done by the virtualbox guest additions script
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: no, the module is in the guest-additions.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: can you uninstall and reinstall the guest additions and pastebin any output?
<Ampelbein> use ' | tee -a foo.bar '
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: hmmmm lets try to do it in the term....
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: nope.  All the output you want is put into another terminal window.  It doesnt even look like gnome-terminal btw.
<RedSingularity> I cant even copy the output with the mouse
<RedSingularity> or ctl+c
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: hmpf, anything in /var/log/VBoxGuestAdditions this time?
<Ampelbein> or did you see anything related to vboxvideo
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: nope no change in the log files either...
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: I guess I can mark "invalid" the package under virtualbox-ose since the problem is with the guest addition package?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: one last try. the directory where the uncompressed guest additions are (normally named install), run 'sudo ./install.sh uninstall' from there.
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: alright
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: when uninstall is done, run 'sudo ./install.sh'
<Ampelbein> after that, run 'dkms status'
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: hold on.  I have an idea for the info you wanted before....about the term output while installing.
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: here you go.... http://i.imgur.com/ujGYm.png
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: ok, so there is no error. what does dkms status say?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: "program dkms is not installed"
<Ampelbein> ok...
<Ampelbein> can you try starting X now and (if it fails) 'grep vboxvideo /var/log/xorg.0.log'?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: give me the error that the server is already running.  That makes sense though because I do have a desktop....I am not stuck in a term or anything.
<Ampelbein> ok, now I'm confused. I thought with the guest additions installed you don't have X at all?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: I have x....but it seems that natty wont detect the guest additions.  I cant use the "accelerated graphics" and therefore cant use Unity as Jean said in the duplicate bug report.
<RedSingularity> I cant even use "fullscreen"
<RedSingularity> Seemed to me that Jean suffered from the same issue
<RedSingularity> So its not just a graphics issue but rather a whole guest additions package issue.
 * RedSingularity hopes he sent the correct report :/
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: ok, I seem to understand clearer now. the basic issue remains though, the vboxvideo driver doesn't get built, which means no 3d and no advanced X11 integration.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: can you remove the guest-additions inside the VM, install 'dkms', install guest-additions again and reboot?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: trying now..
<RedSingularity> If there is a "remove" script...
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: well, how did you uninstall the additions before?
<RedSingularity> I didnt get to that part....i instead sent you the image....
<RedSingularity> .sh remove or uninstall does not seem to work
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: you can use the normal way of uninstalling.
<RedSingularity> the autorun just keeps reinstalling no matter what i put after in terms of uninstall
<RedSingularity> hmmm
<Ampelbein> if you can't uninstall, just install dkms, reinstall and reboot
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: the guest additions is not installed via dpkg
<RedSingularity> ok
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: I never needed the dkms package before....why would i need it now?
<RedSingularity> ...rebooting..
<Ampelbein> it makes it easier in those cases because you can easily rebuild modules
<RedSingularity> reinstalled the additions and rebooting again
<RedSingularity> Ahhhh!  Still nothing.  Natty does not see the additions.
<Ampelbein> what does 'dkms status' say?
<RedSingularity> vboxguest 4.0.4  2.6.38-7-generic i686: installed
<Ampelbein> ok. I'm lost.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity:
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: 'grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log' does still say wrong ABI?
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: yep
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: actually, looking at the code it seems there is a new version of the videodriver needed and since the driver is binary only, you need to wait till there is a new virtualbox version out.
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: there is vboxvideo, the kernel driver that gets rebuilt everytime and there is vboxvideo_drv that interacts with the X-Server, which is binary only.
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: So we cant use the vbox with natty and guest additions until a new version comes out?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: yes. another example of "Closed source is evil!".
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: what is closed in this tho?
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: the videodriver.
<RedSingularity> oh vbox
<RedSingularity> video
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: but it is the OSE i thought??
<Ampelbein> RedSingularity: well, the guest additions don't provide the source of the vboxvideo_drv module.
<RedSingularity> ohhhh
<RedSingularity> Ampelbein: pm
<njin> Hello triagers, wich is the command to save in a file the data collected by 'apport-collect -p.....'. Thanks
<njin> ^^ in a pc without a working net
<Abhijit> njin, anycommand > text.txt
<nigelb> njin: use apport-cli and it will give you option to send, keep or delete the report.
<rr0hit> can anyone tell me what to do with bug 738551
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738551 in istanbul (Ubuntu) "istanbul doesn't launch under unity (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738551
<rr0hit> can i close it and open another bug because the problem reported appears to be solved
<yofel> rr0hit: doesn't istanbul require the tray icon to be controlled?
<yofel> haven't tried it in a while
<rr0hit> yofel: the tray icons are the only controls available
<rr0hit> yofel: it works when the gconf key is added
<rr0hit> yofel: but fails during saving
<yofel> rr0hit: the fails during saving would be another bug
<rr0hit> yes
<yofel> rr0hit: but that it doesn't show the tray icon by default is a bug too if it's required
<rr0hit> yofel: so shall i close this bug and report another?
<yofel> the gconf key is a workaround, not a fix
<rr0hit> yofel: alright
<yofel> as it's still broken for everyone else
<rr0hit> yofel: looks like the bug has been there for long
<rr0hit> yofel: bug 494343
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 494343 in istanbul (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Istanbul crashes whenever I stop recording. Save video dialog pops out very briefly then crashes (affects: 25) (heat: 95)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494343
<yofel> rr0hit: which release are you on?
<rr0hit> natty
<yofel> odd, according to the debian bug this should be fixed in maverick and natty
<rr0hit> yofel: some comments suggest that itis present in maverick
<yofel> can you get a backtrace of your crash? It might be a different one
<yofel> ah wait, you already posted that
<rr0hit> yofel: you r right
<rr0hit> yofel: its different
<yofel> and "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'xid'"has nothing to do with the older bug
<rr0hit> yofel:  SOLVED
<rr0hit> yofel: in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/istanbul/main/save_window.py , one place Gtk is to be changed to gtk
<rr0hit> yofel: works fine afterwords
<yofel> rr0hit: then you can add a patch to the bug and ask in #ubuntu-motu how to get that into the archive
<rr0hit> yofel: alrightie
<rr0hit> it has already been fixed in the tarball given here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/istanbul/0.2.2-8
<rr0hit> yofel: just needs repackaging right?
<yofel> it has? but that's what natty has
<rr0hit> yofel: yes, the typo isnt there in that file in the tarball. Maybe it was fixed after someone packaged it
<rr0hit> yofel: or maybe i am yet to get an update, wait
<yofel> rr0hit: ask someone in -motu, I don't get what's wrong here
<yofel> rr0hit: aaah, one of the patches seems to add the Gtk line
<yofel> debian/patches/fix_grab_xid.patch
<rr0hit> yofel: yup !!
<rr0hit> yofel: so what next?
<yofel> the patch needs to be updated using quilt, after that create a debdiff for the package so it can be uploaded to natty. More information in #ubuntu-motu as this isn't triaging anymore
<rr0hit> yofel: can I apply the patches to the tarball, then create a patch to correct the mistake and submit that patch?
<yofel> I'm not sure what's the best way to patch a patch, that's why I would advise to wait for an answer in -motu, you can file a seperate bug for your issue with the information you have so the work doesn't get lost though
<rr0hit> alright
<yofel> bbl
<rr0hit> yofel: can you mark bug 738551 as triaged? problem is identified
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738551 in istanbul (Ubuntu) "istanbul doesn't launch under unity (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738551
<xteejx> Afternoon all
<ari-tczew> hi xteejx
<xteejx> hey ari-tczew :)
<xteejx> Hmm, my right click menu in firefox has stopped working lol
<ari-tczew> on my firefox (running natty) java has been stopped working
<vish> xteejx: FF4 ?
 * ddecator has no trouble with firefox on natty kubuntu
<xteejx> vish: Hey vish, yeah FF$, Natty
<xteejx> also the damn menu
<vish> yea, thats a known bug..
<xteejx> mus be a recent update, was fine yesterday
<xteejx> FF$?? I meant 4
<xteejx> ari-tczew: I don't really use sites with Java as such, Js maybe :)
<vish> xteejx: bug 438868 …
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 438868 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 8 other projects) "Numerous applications have focus issues after emerging from a screensaver or suspend (affects: 173) (dups: 17) (heat: 890)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<ari-tczew> ddecator: yes, kklimonda doesn't have troubles on natty as well
<vish> xteejx: but, it has grown more severe with FF4
<xteejx> vish: That's autocomplete
<xteejx> My problem is the menu
<xteejx> and right click menu
<vish> xteejx: yea, the menu too, see upstream bug(s)..
<ari-tczew> xteejx: ehh, I can cure addiction to java games, though :)
<xteejx> vish: Ahh ok :)
<vish> xteejx: if the right-click menu does not work, just change window and then come back, *voila* you have menu ;)
<xteejx> ari-tczew: Not that damn Minecraft is it?? lol
<xteejx> vish: Changing window didn't work, but jus minimized/maximised, it's fine now
<xteejx> thanks :)
<ari-tczew> xteejx: no, polish card games :)
<xteejx> ari-tczew: That's ok then hehe :P
<xteejx> I see the Software Centre still doesn't popup a dialog on quit if something is installing/removing :(
<xteejx> Grrr....why do people insist on putting loads of things together in 1 report
<xteejx> Or worse yet "I have the game graphics card, lets comment" !!!!! :@
<ashams> I can't find my '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' anybody knows how can I generate a new one?
<Abhijit> !x
<ubot4`> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ari-tczew> ashams: just delete current existing and reboot
<jpds> ashams: You don't need such a file; but you can write one out by hand.
<ashams> ari-tczew: I don't have one now!
<ashams> jpds: the problem is!
<ari-tczew> ashams: ah right, so it should be created automatically
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/738718 reported a resolution bug for natty
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738718 in xorg (Ubuntu) "On DG45FC board the resolution is low, kernel related, it works till 2.6.36, 2.6.37 breaks things (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> There isn't an xorg.conf anymore is there?
<ashams> jpds: I want to reconfig the synaptics of a bug reporter, but can't without it!
<xteejx> synaptic tpouchpad?
<ashams> xteejx: yes
<xteejx> Recent Ubuntu versions don't need an xorg.conf, and making one would be pointless
<xteejx> It's not used
<ashams> xteejx: if he uses the synclient to set new option, it gives error msg
<jpds> ashams: You can still write one, and put it into place.
<jpds> ashams: But of course, you'll have to do this by hand, from scratch.
<ashams> jpds: do you know where 'synclient -l' gets cofig options from when invoked?
<jpds> No, never used that; I'm afraid.
<ashams> jpds: no problem, I wonder if it can read it, then it must be saved somewhere
<xteejx> man synclient?
<jpds> ashams: Looks like it gets the information from the shared memory from X.
<jpds> $ apt-get source xserver-xorg-input-synaptics; cat xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-*/tools/synclient.c
<ashams> xteejx: it lists two locations and they both not existed, :)
<ashams> jpds: No such file or directory
<ashams> jpds: Great, you mean SHMConfig?, but how to enable it, I mean itself is an option!
<ashams> jpds: yu know how to enable SHMConfig?
<xteejx> Wow, liking the new "app reviews" in software centre, what bright spark thought of nicking that from apple? :D
<yofel> rr0hit: maybe, but I won't touch it since I don't know much about unity (especially not where you're supposed to fix this globally)
<ashams> jpds: thanks
<ashams> ari-tczew: thanks
<ashams> xteejx: thanks
<xteejx> Thanks? I hardly said anything lol but you're gone anyway, but you're welcome nonetheless
<penguin42> any BC people around? Bug 719446 seems to have been tracked down to a particular patch
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 719446 in linux (Ubuntu) "systematic freezes on any kernel version post 2.6.35-22 (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719446
<trinikrono> penguin42: what a interesting bug
<trinikrono> how did you find this one lol
<penguin42> trinikrono: Just made some debugging suggestions when it was opened it and have been following it
<bejoe95> hey all, i need help installing the latest version of perl. can anyone help?
<hggdh> bejoe95, do you mean installing the current package for your Ubuntu version, or installing from source/elsewhere? Anyway, either should be asked on #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1.
<hggdh> bejoe95, #ubuntu-bugs is not a support channel
<bejoe95> alright, thanks
<njin> can someone verify if http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/xserver-xorg-video-nv_2.1.17-3ubuntu7_i386.deb is up and running?
<hggdh> njin, you mean the mirror?
<njin> hggdh, the file
<njin> sorry one moment, compiz continuosly crash today
<hggdh> njin, the site is up, but I get a 403 on http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/
<hggdh> njin, which means the directory is unavailable
<njin> hggdh, then the file isn't up, so who disturb?
<hggdh> njin, it is a 403. Have you tried another mirror?
<hggdh> us.archive.ubuntu.com works for this file.
<hggdh> njin, you may want to contact the mirror admins
<njin> hggdh, is a bug report, i've already suggested to try to change to main sewrver
<njin> yesterday i've got problems with italian too
<njin> damn compiz, crash and crash
<njin> i've only xchat window at full screen
<hggdh> njin, you may also try #ubuntu-mirrors
<njin> ok, i try, thanks a lot hggd
<erkan^> I have added a bugs for kompozer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer/+bug/738801 ... can someone that bugs for next newst version for Ubuntu  11.04 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738801 in kompozer (Ubuntu) "Kompozer have not Dutch language (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> bug 719446 probably should be triaged and medium
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 719446 in linux (Ubuntu) "systematic freezes on any kernel version post 2.6.35-22 (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719446
 * penguin42 hates bugs which run away and hide when you try and recreate them
<Podex> hello
<Podex> I have filed a bug report for upgrading the software nicotine to the latest version, however nobody has replied or done anything: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nicotine/+bug/696819
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 696819 in nicotine (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade to nicotine+ 1.2.16 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<Podex> is there anything I can do?
<serfus> Podex, seems like the right teams are subscribed. i guess all you can do is to wait
<Podex> does it help if I get more people to go to the bug report and click the "this bug affects me too"? to get attention?
<serfus> it will increase it's heat
<Ampelbein> Podex: natty is in feature freeze, you need FFe for that upgrade.
<Podex> yes well
<Podex> I filed that bug in January
<Podex> but I understand
<hggdh> Podex, there are many more requests than people available to work on them. You _can_ help -- for example, by finding out where we get nicotine from (Debian?), and verifying this new version is already packaged there
<Podex> its not in Debian either
<Podex> I just looked
<Podex> Debian unstable also has 1.2.14
<Podex> not 1.2.16
<Podex> there is a deb on the official site though: http://www.nicotine-plus.org/files/debian/nicotine_1.2.16-1_all.deb
<Podex> I don't know if I'll request a FFe yet, but thank you anyway for the info
<Podex> bye
<njin> Hello, can someone explain what mean this, Use Nominate for series to mark the bug as an SRU candidate for the appropriate Ubuntu releases, how can i do this ?
<micahg> njin: I think only bug control can do that now
<micahg> njin: but there's a nominate for series under the tasks
<njin> micahg: bug 738831 , but i cannot see that nominates for series anywhere
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738831 in ubuntu "Nvidia 173.14.28 needs to be backported to Lucid 10.4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738831
<micahg> njin: we usually don't backport drivers like that
<micahg> at least as an SRU
<njin> ah, ok
 * micahg wonders if it would qualify for backports
<hggdh> dangerous
<micahg> yeah, and I don't think the xserver in lucid supports it in any case
<micahg> er, I guess it does
<njin> Do you think that is right assign it to linux?
<micahg> njin: no, nvidia-graphics-drivers-173
<njin> ok, i'll do
<micahg> njin: you can also check for duplicates, add regression-release and lucid tags
<njin> ok
<penguin42> micahg: Can you set prio on bug 719446?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 719446 in linux (Ubuntu) "systematic freezes on any kernel version post 2.6.35-22 (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719446
<penguin42> micahg: I'd say it's probably triaged and now medium given what Pawel is saying on it
<hggdh> I have seen that before
<micahg> penguin42: sorry, I'm not familiar enough with kernel bugs to ascertain whether or not they're triaged, maybe someone else can help
<penguin42> micahg: Fair enough; it's been a bit quiet on here
<hggdh> penguin42, I do not see a kernel backtrace there
<penguin42> hggdh: Which given it's a solid hang, you won't necessarily see
<hggdh> penguin42, ah, by fault, I did not look the bug to the end. We do have a picture of the oopses
<penguin42> I originally asked the 2nd reporter to split it off as a separate report, but they do between them seem to have bisected it down to one patch and then found removing it fixes it for both of them
<hggdh> I agree
 * penguin42 disappears
<hggdh> penguin42, done
<penguin42> Thanks
<hggdh> penguin42, now, a question: when are you going to apply for bug-control? You would, then, be able to do it yourself ;-)
<njin> I want penguin42 mentoring me!, if he can have all the needed patience
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-12
<CacheMoney> I wanted to report a bug:  Karpah: I'm having trouble setting them up for 'separate views'.  I get this message when I attempt to place them side by side ""The selected configuration for displays could not be applied  Requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 800), maximum=(1600, 1600)"  However, if I place them on top of each other it works, i just need to mouse
<CacheMoney>  vertically to cross monitors
<greg-g> CacheMoney: could you report the but on Launchpad, our bug tracker? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/952694
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 952694 in bluez "Toggling Bluetooth off also Disables Wifi Networking (Wifi Hardware Switched Off)" [Undecided,New]
<RedSingularity> hggdh: pong
<RedSingularity> yofel: ?
<RedSingularity> chrisccoulson: ?
<RedSingularity> lifeless: how about you?
<RedSingularity> Anyone know where I can push a bug with a mirror issue at hand?
<micahg> RedSingularity: pinging random people rather than stating your issue doesn't usually help :)
<RedSingularity> lol and the reason i didnt do you at all was cuz i thought u were away :)
<RedSingularity> can you help?
<micahg> that's why it's set like that :)
<RedSingularity> haha
<micahg> RedSingularity: depends which mirror
<RedSingularity> hmmmm
<RedSingularity> http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com
<micahg> RedSingularity: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<micahg> it's not a Canonical mirror AFAICT
<RedSingularity> so the report should not be in launchpad?
<micahg> right, there's nothing for anyone except the mirror admin to do
<RedSingularity> k simple enough.  Thanks.
<micahg> RedSingularity: you can try #ubuntu-mirrors to see if the admin is around in there
<RedSingularity> thanks micahg, sent them a message telling them do to just that :)
<soaringsky> I have just closed the last dapper bugtask :)
<bkerensa> Morning
<thibaud-ecarot> ih all
<thibaud-ecarot> please help me
<zzecool> ?
<thibaud-ecarot> ok thanks
<zzecool> just ask
<thibaud-ecarot> i explain
<thibaud-ecarot> ok chief
<thibaud-ecarot> I try to do the partial upgrade
<thibaud-ecarot> in Ubuntu 12.04
<thibaud-ecarot> But the manager update doesn't work
<zzecool> noooo.
<zzecool> dont ever doa partial upgrade
<thibaud-ecarot> I have Ubuntu 4.12
<zzecool> it doesnt matter
<zzecool> ehh 4.12?
<thibaud-ecarot> ok
<thibaud-ecarot> 12.04
<thibaud-ecarot> sorry :)
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> im search for a topic
<thibaud-ecarot> ok
<zzecool> that will help you
<thibaud-ecarot> its a bug
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> its not
<zzecool> wait
<thibaud-ecarot> ok :)
<thibaud-ecarot> Impossible to determinate meta-package
<thibaud-ecarot> This is the error message
<zzecool> thibaud-ecarot: here you are http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641400
<thibaud-ecarot> ok thanks i read
<zzecool> :)
<thibaud-ecarot> Do you have ubuntu 12.04 you ?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> a partial update in a beta release cycle most of the times is a fake alert because not all the dependencies are updated on the main archive
<thibaud-ecarot> And you have not had the problem?
<zzecool> its not a problem
<thibaud-ecarot> ok chief
<zzecool> can you please take some time and read
<travelinrob> greetings.
<thibaud-ecarot> hi travelinrob
<travelinrob> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 beta live via usb. is this a place to discuss bugs?
<thibaud-ecarot> yes i believe
<soaringsky> ubuntu-bugs is for discussion by the bug squad
<soaringsky> #ubuntu+1 is for beta bugs
<travelinrob> soaringsky, so, leave this channel and go to #ubuntu+1?
<soaringsky> yes
<s9iper1> people  somebody give some time to this bug i guess that kubuntu related
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-text-ui/+bug/951104
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951104 in ktp-text-ui "kde-telepathy-text-ui hijacks Empathy in Unity" [Undecided,New]
<thibaud-ecarot> zzecool I have to reinstall the beta then?
<thibaud-ecarot> or i wait ? :)
<soaringsky> thibaud-ecarot: #ubuntu+1 is for beta support. you probably won't get a lot of help in this channel
<zzecool> thibaud-ecarot: wait
<zzecool> or just close the partial update window
<zzecool> and just update
<zzecool> only the packages that you are able too
<thibaud-ecarot> ok Thanks
<sfarnedi> sono pronta per la chat
<hggdh> sfarnedi: hello, and welcome in
<njin> sfarnedi: can we continue here ?
<njin> hggdh, can we continue here ?
<hggdh> njin: of course we can, and it is even better
<njin> hggdh, sfarnedi would learn haw to triage bugs
<hggdh> sfarnedi: you should start by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<njin> hggdh, can we continue on the sandra room ?
<njin> now is working
<hggdh> bug 951397
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 951397 in edubuntu-meta "no english version after italian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951397
<ledzep> can anybody tel me wat to do here
<ledzep> ?????
<chilicuil> how should I close bugs 498593 & 439753 ?, klavaro does work in the latest ubuntu release and I know ubuntu 9.04 reached end of life cicle in Octuber 23, 2010, what should I arge?, I dont want to be hardish
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 498593 in klavaro "Cannot launch klavaro. Terminal gives Segmentation fault " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498593
<chilicuil> ledzep: here u can request support for managing bug status =), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<roadmr> chilicuil: use the stock response from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Release_has_reached_EOL
<chilicuil> I'll do roadmr, thanks
<roadmr> chilicuil: that's pretty polite and it's good to use the boilerplate text, so we're all consistent
<bkerensa> hello bdmurray hggdh and co
<hggdh> hi bkerensa
<ledzep> rhythmbox hangs
<ledzep> i m using 12.04
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-13
<grmls> hi
<strycore> Hi
<strycore> Can someone mark bug #948371 as triaged ? there's a code sample in comment 15 that can reproduce the bug if needed. That would be awesome, thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948371 in compiz "When last window on workspace doesn't accept focus, the keyboard doesn't react at any keypress" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948371
<strycore> meanwhile, I'll try reproducing it in Archlinux, brb
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-14
<ximion> bdmurray: hi!
<ximion> sorry for interrupting :P
<ximion> I'd like to have permission to read private bugs in Launchpad and to set their priority, so I send a request to the right mailinglist, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<ximion> this was some months ago
<ximion> unfortunately, I haven't got a reply yet
<ximion> I am Debian Maintainer and upstream dev for PackageKit, projectM, some KDE libs, GNOME-PackageKit, and some other stuff
<bdmurray> ximion: I'm in a meeting at the moment but will look shortly
<ximion> bdmurray: okay, it's nothing which needs fast-solving
<ximion> I'd just like to sort these bugs set priority for Ubuntu bugs and to see the private bugs
<ximion> mvo said, you'd be able to help there ;-)
<mvo> +1 for ximion from me
<ximion> :-)
<hggdh> ximion: I do not remember your application (at least with this nick).
<bdmurray> hggdh: I found it and someone didn't include him in the reply
<bdmurray> anyway I am adding him now
<hggdh> perfect
<hggdh> thank you bdmurray
<ximion> hehe ^^
<hggdh> ximion: we are sorry this fell thru the cracks
<ximion> then sorry for sending it twice - I thought the first text went missing :P
<hggdh> heh
<ximion> hggdh: no problem - maybe I should have asked earlier :)
<ximion> (just got a private-bug-duplicate again today, so I thought asking mvo if I did something wrong might be a good idea ^^)
<hggdh> ximion: yes, as a rule of thumb, if you ask something from us, and do not get a timely response, yell nicely ;-)
<ximion> uh, crap! Impressive how many crashes have been reported there :-/
<ximion> fortunately, it looks like half of the packagekit crashes are invalid, related to old code in a beta Lucid Lynx :)
<hggdh> nothing like someone who knows the stuff :-)
<ximion> ^^
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I wold like triaging bug...
<alo21> I am reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<alo21> is ok?
<pleia2> alo21: yes, just ask here if you have questions (and be patient, people aren't always looking at the channel)
<alo21> pleia2: ok
<alo21> pleia2: one more questio...
<alo21> what should I do after reading that page?
<greg-g> alo21: try triaging a bug :) Again, if you are unsure, or want someone to check what you did, please ask in here
<alo21> greg-g: So... no one will be my tutor?
<alo21> greg-g: Could you follow me on triagin my first bug? (if you want)?
<greg-g> alo21: I'm sorry, right now I don't have that kind of time to commit. I am in the middle of my work day. If you want to take some first steps yourself, that'd be great.
<greg-g> Again, any questions you have just ask them here.
<alo21> could someone suggest me with wich bug I should start?
<hggdh> alo21: look at the open bugs; try to find one you can understand what is going on. It is usually better if you stick with what you use
<hggdh> for example: if you do not do kernel development, do not touch the kernel (package is 'linux
<hggdh> ') bugs
<alo21> hggdh: I found one obout rhythmbox, I understood it.
<alo21> hggdh: but I do not know what to do
<hggdh> alo21: so now try to reproduce it
<alo21> hggdh: I am doing it..
<alo21> hggdh: I can reproduce it.. now I cannot mark it as confirmed.. so what should I do?
<hggdh> alo21: can you give me the bug #?
<alo21> hggdh: sure: 955145 may be I should re-write descrition bug better?
<hggdh> bug 955145
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955145 in rhythmbox "don`t remember last play position" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955145
<hggdh> alo21: probably a good idea. I am not sure I understand what the problem is (but, then, I do not usually listen on my laptop)
<alo21> hggdh: after that, what should I do?
<greg-g> alo21: I would ask the reporter exactly what they are expecting the result to be
<hggdh> alo21: you could go upstream (http://bugzilla.gnome.org) and search for a similar/same bug there. If you find one, we add the link to it in this bug; if you do not, we can open it there)
<greg-g> Do they want rhythmbox to remember the place in the song you were listening to? or just the song? etc
<hggdh> alo21: we do not develop rhythmbox, we just package it. Development is at Gnome
<hggdh> greg-g: thanks, makes sense :-)
<greg-g> hggdh: yeah, seems like a feature request, but I'm not sure, not a very clear bug :)
<alo21> hggdh: greg-g How  I understnd if rhytmbox have this fuction?
<greg-g> try it and see if it works
<alo21> greg-g: I am wandering if rythmbox's developers had introduce this functionality... and in in the previous versions there was this function
<alo21> greg-g: may be rhythmbox never had thi function
<hggdh> alo21: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<alo21> hggdh: 12.04
<hggdh> OK. It does sound like a feature request, but only way to find out is to go to bugzilla.gnome.org, search there, etc, etc (as I pointed to above)
<alo21> hggdh: do I personally or the reporter open the bug on buzilla?
<hggdh> alo21: we -- the triagers (or working with the triager hat) open it.
<hggdh> alo21: most of the packages provided by us are developed elsewhere, so we have to signal the developers that a problem was found
<alo21> hggdh: ok... thanks
<alo21> hggdh: I opened a new bug on bugzilla, now I have to post a comment in Launchpad. have I publish the code bug or the link?
<hggdh> alo21: give us the bugzilla bug as 'gnome ...."
<alo21> gnome 672097
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 672097 in User Interface "Rhythmbox doesn't remember the last cursor's position" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672097
<hggdh> alo21: cool. Now, on our bug, click on "also affects project"
<hggdh> alo21: in the new page, paste the b.g.o link in the "I have the URL for the upstream bug"
<hggdh> alo21: then click on the "Add to bug report" button
<alo21> hggdh: what "b.g.o" means?
<hggdh> bugzilla.gnome.org (I am lazy)
<alo21> hggdh: Have I post a comment?
<hggdh> alo21: I see the upstream bug reflected in our bug. Now, change the status for the 'Rhythmbox (Ubuntu)' from New to Confirmed
<hggdh> alo21: after you have done that, you would ping us here and ask for setting the bug to Triaged (only members of Bug Control, and package maintainers, can do that)
<hggdh> alo21: since I am following you now, I will set the bug to triaged myself
<alo21> hggdh: Done it..
<alo21> hggdh: can I make a question?
<hggdh> alo21: and I have just set it as Triaged/Wishlist. It is always good to add some explanation on what yu did, and why you did it
<hggdh> alo21: and go ahead and ask your question
<alo21> hggdh: thanks for your support
<hggdh> alo21: my pleasure :-)
<alo21> hggdh: my question is: Why I can set the bug as "Comfirmed"  if only two people had found it?
<hggdh> alo21: a bug is considered confirmed when two (or more) users experience it
<hggdh> alo21: sometimes users will confirm something that is NOT a bug -- but, perhaps, misunderstanding, or wrong expectation --. But, most of the times, it is correctly set
<alo21> hggdh: ok... and how can I add an explanation on what I did?
<hggdh> alo21: you add a comment
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> like the one I added when I changed the status to Triaged
<alo21> hggdh: ok... why your comment and changes appear as one answer if you added the comment after changing the status?
<hggdh> alo21: I actually added them all together. If you click on the right triangle to the left of the 'Rhythmbox (Ubuntu)' line, you can do it all in one single sweep
<alo21> hggdh: well.. thanks again!!
<hggdh> alo21: you are welcome. And thank you for helping
<alo21> hggdh: as you told, "is my pleasure" :)
<hggdh> :-)
<alo21> hggdh: bug 955145
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955145 in rhythmbox "don`t remember last play position" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955145
<alo21> hggdh: may be a made a mistake
<alo21> I made.. *
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-15
<grmls> hi
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> could someone help me on triaging bug?
<alo21> htorque: can you help me?
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: can you help me?
<JackyAlcine_> Depends, what's up?
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: I am a new triaging, and I am a little bit unsecure
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: so... I would ask you if I am doing the right things
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: could follow me for two easy bugs?
<JackyAlcine_> Well, I haven't really triaged a bug before, so I'd most definitely you astray.
<JackyAlcine_> I hang out here to see if there's a bug that someone reports that I could fix.
<Laibsch> alo21: the first mistake you are making is asking if it's OK to ask intead of simply laying out the problem/question you have.
<alo21> Laibsch: ok...
<JackyAlcine_> Yeah, that's the way of IRC.
<JackyAlcine_> Don't ask to ask, just ASK :)
<alo21> Laibsch: as I sad I am little unsecure if I am doing the right things
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: ok :)
<JackyAlcine_> Only can be sure of yourself if you take that jump.
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: If I will make a mistake?
<JackyAlcine_> It isn't a problem if you do.
<JackyAlcine_> If you think of all of the bugs on Launchpad as a bug, we've made hundred of thousands of them.
<JackyAlcine_> Be open about it, you'll not only learn from it, but be able to tell others that might have the same question how to go about solving that problem.
<JackyAlcine_> Sharing the wealth :)
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: the problem is... I haven't got the wealth
<JackyAlcine_> We'd be able to give it to you if you tell us your problem.
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: my problem is: be not secure if is right what I am doing
<JackyAlcine_> I don't understand.
<JackyAlcine_> But what I'm trying to say, if you don't tell us, we can't help you.
<JackyAlcine_> Gotta give to get.
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: ok...
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: I think bug 954519 should put as wishlist
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954519 in overlay-scrollbar "Wishlist: Enable resizing with the thumb in nautilus 'Extra Pane' mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954519
<alo21> JackyAlcine_: right?
<JackyAlcine_> It's already marked as a wishlist, though.
<tsimpson> it's [Undecided,New]
<Laibsch> the wishlist is in the title, not the actual priority setting
<Laibsch> alo21: I'd say that generally you shouldn't worry too much about setting priorities.
<alo21> Laibsch: ok..
<Laibsch> priorities are up to the developers, unless they are on a paid contract nobody can force anybody to do anything
<Laibsch> alo21: how come you picked that bug?
<yofel> Laibsch: the bug importance should be set as soon as possible using the criteria on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<yofel> alo21: ^
<yofel> but you don't usually set it by itself, except when it's the only thing to do for a bug (like needs-packaging bugs, etc...)
<alo21> yofel: so my work is only check if bugs are well written?
<Laibsch> well, I guess I'm known no to always go d'accord with whatever is the latest fashion in the wiki.  I still think that importance is not so important ;-)
<Laibsch> alo21: not only that
<Laibsch> but also
<Laibsch> a) can you reproduce the bug
<yofel> alo21: it's to make sure that the bug has all information on it to be fixed and the people that know how to fix it know about the bug
<Laibsch> b) is the bug assigned to the right package
<Laibsch> c) should the bug be dealt with upstream
<Laibsch> d) does the bug have all the information, in a concise and easy to digest manner
<Laibsch> the whole reason for triaging is to leverage the time of the devs better
<yofel> overlay-scrollbar is what provides that modified scrollbar for unity, right?
<Laibsch> to make sure they can dive right in and fix the problem
<alo21> Laibsch: yofel how did you triage your fist bug
<Laibsch> it's been so long, I don't remember
<yofel> me neither, that was like 3 years ago ^^
<Laibsch> I think maybe you should stop thinking of "I am triaging" and simply think of what you can do to improve the status of the bug
<Laibsch> I've given a number of examples up above
<yofel> IIRC I looked for duplicates back then
<yofel> yeah, as Laibsch said
<Laibsch> yes, get yourself an angle and then attack from that vector
<Laibsch> alo21: one thing you could do is to start with one package that is not so widely used but that you like
<Laibsch> go through all the bug, merge dupes and either confirm or reject (after discusion with the reporter)
<Laibsch> then the bugs for that package are in picture perfect shape
<Laibsch> I quite often do that when I am playing around with a new software package
<Laibsch> gives me a good feeling about well-maintained the software is, too
<jalcine> See how productive that was, alo21? :) Don't be afraid to speak up next time.
<jalcine> I was wrong here, but I learned a bit here too.
<alo21> lifeless: an easy package?
<alo21> can someone suggest me an esy package to triage?
<alo21> mythos: hi
<hggdh> alo21: when you start triaging, everything will be overwhelming. This is normal. The best way to start is to look at packages you yourself also use. Then you browse the bugs list for this package, and
<hggdh> alo21: try to find one you understand (or do not completely fail to understand)
<hggdh> then you follow Laibsch's, yofel's and other's suggestions. And ask for help :-)
<alo21> hggdh: most of thunderbird's bugs are commented yet
<hggdh> are, or are not?
<hggdh> I would strongly suggest to keep clear of complex packages -- Thunderbird, firefox, Chromium-browser, Java, GCC, linux (the kernel itself), sound issues, display (X) issues, etc
<hggdh> these usually require a more detailed knowledge of package internals (or even hardware)
<alo21> hggdh: do you know an easy package?
<hggdh> hum. Easy is in the eyes of the beholder. What applications you usually run on your machine?
<hggdh> alo21: also (if you do not mind saying it) what is your background? Sciences, programming, whatever
<alo21> hggdh: usaully is use firefox, thunderbird, skype and sometimes gcc
<alo21> hggdh: my background is sciences and a little bit of programming
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> skype is closed-source, so there is nothing we can do about it
<alo21> yep
<hggdh> GCC, and other languages' bugs are usually extremely complex if you do not have a background on languages, parsing, optimisation, etc
<alo21> you right
 * hggdh did a bit of it a looong time ago, and found the theory of parsing, translation and compiling to be a PITA
<alo21> hggdh: with what package did you start?
<hggdh> alo21: I do not quite remember, but I was very involved on Evolution (the previous default email client for Ubuntu)
<hggdh> but what I actually did was what I suggested -- started browsing thru the bugs, looking for something that I could understand
<hggdh> alo21: gotta go, back in ~ 2 hours
<lifeless> alo21: ?
<alo21> lifeless: yes?
<lifeless> alo21: you said '08:59 < alo21> lifeless: an easy package?'
<lifeless> alo21: what did you mean ?
<alo21> lifeless: I asked if you know an easy package
<alo21> in this way I can practice triaging
<lifeless> as hggdh says
<alo21> lifeless: is very hard
<alo21> lifeless: could you give me link where to look for new bug?
<lifeless> sorry, I'm in the middle of a bunch of other things
<lifeless> follow hggdh's suggestions
<lifeless> or Laibsch's whom you were talking to before
<alo21> lifeless: ok thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-16
<game2> hi
<game2> Bug #851532 has been submitted upstream by Dmitry.  Can someone with appropriate rights set the status to Triaged now?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 851532 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_container_forall()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851532
<hggdh> game2: done
<game2> hggdh: thanks
<desrt> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> desrt: hi
<desrt> bdmurray: can i gain the ability to change bug importance?
<desrt> launchpad id is 'desrt'
<bdmurray> desrt: is there some ubuntu developer who can vouch for you?
<desrt> bdmurray: seb128 pointed me to you
<desrt> jbicha probably could as well, though :)
<jbicha> I love when I log in and get volunteered for stuff ;)
<desrt> jbicha: hi :D
<jbicha> desrt: good morning :)
<seb128> bdmurray, I vouch for desrt
<bdmurray> okay done
<desrt> bdmurray: thanks a bunch
<desrt> seb128: and thanks :)
<desrt> cheers
<jbicha> for bug control?
<bdmurray> jbicha: rigth
<jbicha> yeah, desrt's awesome, but he left already
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Do I need to send my bug control app to bugsquad or was this the right place? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg03683.html
<bdmurray> bkerensa: you've sent it to the right place
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I'll try and review it today
<Laibsch> Is there any special handling of Kubuntu bugs?  bug 289592 looks like a very valid bug to me (I've come across it myself) but it's being closed as invalid because it should be dealt with upstream.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 289592 in shared-mime-info "Unknown media types in /usr/share/mime/packages/kde.xml" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289592
<Laibsch> I'm not questioning this should be handled upstream but that does not make it an invalid bug in Ubuntu IMVHO
<Laibsch> or has something changed?
<Laibsch> I tried to talk to Jonathan directly but I can't find him online.  I'm inclined to revert the invalid setting.
<bdmurray> Laibsch: this is just what the kubuntu people do
<Laibsch> I see
<bkerensa> Laibsch: They have a preferred way of handling their bugs
<Laibsch> IMNSHO that sucks badly
<Laibsch> very badly
<Laibsch> it completely goes against LP process in general
<bdmurray> I don't understand the logic behind it
<jpds> Laibsch: Take it up with upstream, they write the code.
<Laibsch> jpds: It's a fairly minor problem.  I was asking here because I was surprised by this kind of exception to general processes.
<Laibsch> my question here is to confirm what the current process is
<Laibsch> the process changes with every release it seems and I don't have time to keep abreast with it ;-)
<bkerensa> Laibsch: You could also talk with the Kubuntu Devs in #kubuntu-devel
<Laibsch> good idea, I tried #kubuntu, but that's probably not the right place
<Laibsch> thanks
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Where can I find the latest bugs in Launchpad?
<mfisch> bugs for a specific project?
<hggdh> or use http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<THUG-GANGSTER> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-17
<desrt> hi.  is it possible to get the core from this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/955937
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955937 in indicator-appmenu "hud-service crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<desrt> or are there certain situations under which the core is not uploaded and i'm out of luck?
<jtaylor> the core is removed after retracing
<desrt> can i get access to it again?
<jtaylor> I don't think so
<desrt> i guess i can understand the motivation behind that... but it seems like a bad policy to prevent even priviledged users from accessing the core
<desrt> there's a heck of a lot more useful information in there than just a backtrace
<ia> Hello. Does someone from ubuntu engineers have time for trying to reproduce bug #95799 ? I will be very appreciate for this.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 95799 in python2.5 "[apport] apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 90308)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95799
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 90308 in python2.5 "[apport] apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90308
<ia> oh, sorry, wrong no - bug #957999
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 957999 in linux "No hibernation after reallocation of root and swap partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957999
<hggdh> desrt: one apport backoffice processing has deleted the coredump, there is no way to get to it anymore
<hggdh> desrt: there may be more data you might wish to collect on these bugs; it may be possible to _always_ collect them via the apport hook for the packages
<hggdh> desrt: and core dumps are by definition restricted data, due to the amount of potentially private data in them
<bkerensa> hell hggdh
<hggdh> bkerensa: hell to you too ;-)
 * hggdh thinks it would have been hellO, but just in case :-)
<bkerensa> hello*
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> bkerensa: I will look at your application Real Soon Now, just busy, and this is weekend, and Saturday, I should be resting
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-18
<ia> Hello. I will be very appreciate for any comments/confirmations about bug #957999
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 957999 in linux "No hibernation after reallocation of root and swap partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957999
<veger> Could someone set the importance to wishlist of bug #392496?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 392496 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Network interfaces starting with rndis should be named 'Mobile Interface' rather than 'Networking Interface'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392496
<veger> and I suppose the status can be set to Triaged
<Rcart> would someone please triage this bug as Low ? bug 956471
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 956471 in pidgin "pidgin is not quitable by rightclick in the launcher "Quit"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956471
<s9iper1> hggdh: ping
<Jikan> hi there
<Jikan> just found a small bug in /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade and I don't know where to report it, so I'll let you know about it here:
<Jikan> when running /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade it fails saying
<Jikan> File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 77, in <module>
<Jikan>     print _("Checking for a new ubuntu release")
<Jikan> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 1: ordinal not in range(128)
<Jikan> I fixed it by just removing this supernumerary underscore
<Jikan> oh, and I'm running kubuntu 11.10 amd64
<penguin42> Jikan: I think that's update-manager-core - do you have a launchpad account?
<jtaylor> the underscore should be needed for translations
<jtaylor> but it should probably be ).encude("UTF-8")
<jtaylor> oh, the joys of python2 :/
<dlentz> bug 929399
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 929399 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in __main__: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 36: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929399
<penguin42> although Jikan had a different character
<jtaylor> it depends on the locale
<jtaylor> would be nice if that information would be included in apport bugs
<Jikan> penguin42: yes, I've a launchpad account
<Jikan> but I see this "bug" is already known…
<jtaylor> one should just change everything to py3 and get done with these types of bugs
<jtaylor> they are everywhere!
<jtaylor> actually your bug does look like a different one
<Rcart> hey there. Can someone please mark this bug 954979 as Opinion? I'd marked it as it, but the reporter changed it to "Fix Released" and now I'm not able to change it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 954979 in pidgin ""sudo apt-get install pidgin" require gnome packages in lxde" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954979
<micahg> Rcart: it's more invalid than opinion
<Rcart> micahg: you're right. Well, please mark as it, that user didn't want to understand what I said and he marked it as "Fix Released"
<Rcart> Why BugSuad's can't change Fix Released status but reporters do?
<micahg> Rcart: reporter can determine whether or not their issue has been fixed I guess, I don't know if they still can reopen fix released bugs
<micahg> Rcart: done
<Rcart> micahg: Oh, that would be interesting to know (if they can reopen fix released)
<Rcart> micahg: Thanks (:
<micahg> Rcart: https://staging.launchpad.net/, have at it :)
<Rcart> micahg: Test sand? Didn't know it at all! Thanks again.
<micahg> yep
 * Rcart takes his toys and runs to the sand
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-11
<sgo11> hi, can anyone look at Bug #1115855 ? There is no keyboard indicator in gnome-shell with ibus. Thanks.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1115855 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "No Keyboard Indicator in gnome-shell with ibus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115855
<s9iper1> seb128
<s9iper1> :
<s9iper1> ping
<s9iper1> the dvd is not mounting it shows an error
<s9iper1> anybody  work on it
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1153619
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153619 in modemmanager "i cant enable my wireless network with hardware button " [High,New]
<s9iper1> cypermox: ping
<s9iper1> cyphermox:ping
<njin> Hallo guys, an easy to reproduce bgu, I only want to know if it is really a gnome-control-center bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1153349
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153349 in gnome-control-center "slider in sound control still captured" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> not at all sure that is only a g c c bug
<njin> not reproducible in sound settings
<om26er> njin, hey
<njin> om26er, hi
<om26er> njin, i have been a bit busy with other things over the past weeks and have not been able to do a bug day, but as you are interested in doing it do you think you will be able to announce a new bugday ?
<njin> om26er, no, sorry
<njin> Iv'e to talk with pedro_
<om26er> njin, about what ?
<om26er> njin, its mostly just announcing it on the list and changing a few wiki pages
<om26er> i think someone wanted to lead the hugday on the mailing list
<om26er> i read that a few weeks ago, i think he was the papercut guy
<njin> chris wilson ?
<njin> I clean out
<njin> At least I can talk pedro_ to show me the workflow and some trick to pick up the bgus
<njin> om26er:^^
<njin> or if you have time....
<om26er> njin, I could help in different ways but i have found out that it can be hard for me to do things on time, i am lazy
<njin> lol
<njin> so if you are in accord I can contact pedro_, as he offered himself to help
<njin> pedro_: can you mentor me on hugdays resurrection ? so this is a good occasion to start the bugsquad-it project
<njin> not now, I've to cook
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-13
<bluesabre> In 13.04 I can't resume from standby.  The only proprietary driver I am using is a broadcom wireless.  What package should I report against and is there anything in particular I should add to the report?
<jibel> bluesabre, suspend bug is a potential kernel issue, file a bug with the command: ubuntu-bug linux
<jibel> bluesabre, some guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<bluesabre> thanks jibel
<rawi> Hi, I have no mail list account. Is it OK to post here a short bug/finding about the Kubuntu Installer?
<rawi> Well I hope simply, that it will arrive to the right guys.
<rawi> Trying to install Kubuntu 12.10 in the 1.st partition of a manually created mdRaid1, no problem with copying of files but although right chosen to put grub in /dev/md127 the install tries to put it in /dev/sda
<hggdh> so... anyone knows who to contact on wiki.ubuntu.com issues?
<micahg> hggdh: #canonical-sysadmin
<hggdh> micahg: thank you dear sir
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would like to ask about an issue I met with, which seems kind of a bug to me... I'd like opinions. Here is what:
<melodie> I have an install with full openbox environment, and just a few pieces from lxde, not all; I have lxpanel among else, and my console is Sakura.
<melodie> I also have tint2 installed, and a desktop file for each in ~/.config/autostart, which is ok : I can rename one to "-back" while the other is used (there is also a program which makes the openbox environment use the xdg methods)
<melodie> now comes the funny part
<melodie> I had lxpanel and wanted to start htop from the lxpanel menus
<melodie> no htop
<melodie> I start it from console, it works
<melodie> next I try to add "x-terminal-emulator" after the exec= command, just before "htop", in the htop.desktop file and still no go, so I looked into the .xsession-errors file and there I see
<melodie> each time htop is called from the lxpanel menu, it is lxterminal which is called
<melodie> and it is not installed, but it will call each time this one.
<melodie> do you think I can consider it as a bug and report it as such in bugzilla ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-14
<melodie> hello
<melodie> does someone know if it is normal that the lxpanel asks for lxterminal when a application using a terminal is started ?
<melodie> I have a box with sakura instead of lxterminal and htop would not open when started from the menus...
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-15
<melodie> hello
<bkerensa> melodie: hi
<melodie> hi bkerensa !
<melodie> bkerensa I had some lag due to a work on a machine which I needed to fix :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-16
<dyan> lo
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-17
<melodie> hi
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> using lxpanel in a openbox (no full lxde) environment, I came to notice htop would not start from the menus, because I had Sakura installed as terminal emulator and not Lxterminal. Isn't that a bug ?
<melodie> I have done a series of tests and each time in the .xsession-errors file I could read that lxterminal had not been found.
<melodie> is it to be reported, or is it the expected behavior ?
<melodie> if anyone having knowledge about it, and come around...
<mitya57> maybe someone in #lubuntu knows...
<melodie> mitya57 I'll go have a look, thank you
<penguin42> melodie: Yeh I'd say it's a bug, I'd say it should use x-terminal-emulator to start the terminal
<melodie> penguin42 ok
<melodie> one more bug for the road : sourcing vimrc triggers errors where the text has parenthesis around
<melodie> I mean the text in the comments
<penguin42> hmm don't know my vimrc syntax well enough to know
<melodie> I wonder if the comments under the shape : "
<melodie> would not be better under the shape # ?
<penguin42> ?
<melodie> just look at the beginning of lines in the file
<penguin42> I don't currently have one
<melodie> ok
<melodie> you don't use vim
<penguin42> I do
<melodie> I can show you three lines very fast
<melodie> # source ./vimrc
<penguin42> I just don't have an rc file for it
<melodie> vimrc is in /etc/vim
<melodie> it comes with the package
<penguin42> ah ok, got that - I assumed you meant ~/.vimrc
<melodie> if you want to change the color in the vim edition you can tweak by hand or use one of the preset colors which are in /usr/share/vim/vim73/colors
<melodie> I added this at the end of the file:
<melodie> :color elflord
<melodie> then once saved and closed I wanted to source it
<melodie> then I got:
<melodie> # source ./vimrc
<melodie> bash:  All system-wide defaults are set in /debian.vim, usually just
<melodie> :no such file or directory
<melodie> then two more lines:
<penguin42> hang on - why are you sourcing a vimrc from bash, vimrc can only be read by vim
<melodie> so I don't need to source it to make the change available right on ?
<melodie> then it is my mistake. :)
<penguin42> melodie: Well if you have a vim already running then you'll need to make vim reread it (not sure how) - but that's nothing to do with bash
<melodie> ok
<penguin42> melodie: The language in vimrc files is vim's syntax, not a shell script
<melodie> I understand. Only scripts can be sourced, not configuration files. my mistake...
<melodie> ok
<penguin42> melodie: sh/bash's 'source' command just reads some commands in _as if you wrote them at a shell prompt_ - so that's the only type of commands you can source at that point
<melodie> alright
<melodie> I understand that
<melodie> thanks
<hggdh> and, for comapibility with other shells (and to inhibit the so-called bashism) use '.' instead of 'source'
<melodie> hggdh thanks
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1156310
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1156310 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "xrandr detects too many displays" [Undecided,New]
<StevenD811> Can someone set #1155934 to 'Triaged' with importance 'Low'?
<penguin42> bug 1155934
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1155934 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox does NOT copy images when History is set to 'Never remember'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155934
<penguin42> StevenD811: Why Low?
<penguin42> StevenD811: I don't see an easy work around (if you want to maintain your privacy)
<penguin42> timeout - time to go
<StevenD811> Wouldn't another workaround be to save the image briefly and copy it? Not sure if that is considered easy though.
<StevenD811> After thinking about bug 1155934 some more, I am thinking 'Medium' for "A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application".
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1155934 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox does NOT copy images when History is set to 'Never remember'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155934
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-10
<basketballllll> (basketballllll) (basketballllll) (basketballllll) Launchpad sakd my bug report was a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289251 but there is nkthing in that link
<ubot2`> basketballllll: Error: launchpad bug 1289251 not found
<basketballllll> Can somebody can review it for you to ensure there's no actual user private data in it and make it public
<mitya57> basketballllll: done
<mitya57> bug 1289251
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289251 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289251
<mitya57> looks like it worked
<basketballllll> Ok thank you what is the status lf that bug
<basketballllll> Mitya57 can you assaign it to someone
<mitya57> basketballllll: I can't assign it. Note that gnome-settings-daemon won't be used in next release of Ubuntu desktop.
<basketballllll> I am using 14.04
<basketballllll> And that is what came
<mitya57> Are you using GNOME or Unity desktop?
<basketballllll> Gnome 3
<basketballllll> 3.10
<mitya57> Then please wait for a new release (expected this week), it can fix the issue
<mitya57> If that won't help, submit the bug to upstream bugzilla.gnome.org
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-12
<Laibsch> Does anyone here have a good suggestion how to close a large number of bugs that fit criterion $X?  X could be for example "bugs filed hardy2lucid" or something like that.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-13
<brainwash> can anyone please make bug 1290176 public? there are a handful of crash reports pointing to this one
<j_f-f> pls set the status return to triaged in bugs #1050358 and #1208019
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208019 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208019
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1050358 in emesene (Ubuntu) "emesene crashed with SIGSEGV in tupledealloc.24592()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050358
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1255558
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1255558 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Can't type my password after cold boot" [High,Triaged]
<cprofitt> how does this get assigned -- seems like a trivial, but important bug to get fixed
<hggdh> cprofitt: the best would be to check in #ubuntu-desktop. As a rule, we do not assign bugs to other people
<j_f-f> cprofitt: I've write a mail to Anders to ask why
<j_f-f> cprofitt: sry my answer was for an other bug
<hggdh> j_f-f: bug 1208019  -- oracle-jdk7-installer returned to triaged.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208019 in oracle-jdk7-installer (Ubuntu) "Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208019
<j_f-f> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> j_f-f: 1050358 was already updated by pitti
<hggdh> brainwash_: bug 1290176 is not public. But there is one one duplicate...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1290176 in tumbler (Ubuntu) "tumblerd crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_mini_object_replace()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290176
<brainwash_> hggdh: oh, appeared to me that it should have more duplicates
<hggdh> brainwash_: no problem; anyway, there is nothing there that requires keeping it private
<brainwash_> according to my mail inbox spam
<brainwash_> thanks for marking it public :)
<hggdh> and, if a bug is a dup of a private bug, it makes it very difficult for others to follow the master bug :-)
<dkessel> good evening. does anybody know the irc nickname matching to this bug related URL?: http://people.canonical.com/~brian/tmp/apport-crash-package-count.txt
<dkessel> balloons: ping ;) any idea who that brian might be?
<balloons> dkessel, bdmurray
<dkessel> balloons: thanks
<dkessel> bdmurray: is that list ^ up to date?
<balloons> dkessel, he can help you out with all sorts of bug questions
<dkessel> ok
<bdmurray> dkessel: no, that's rather old
<bdmurray> well terribly old
<dkessel> bdmurray: still have the script/report? ;)
<bdmurray> dkessel: maybe, it shouldn't be hard to rewrite its just a matter of querying for bugs tagged apport-crash.  what exactly are you looking for?
<dkessel> bdmurray: well, an up-to-date version of the result ;) might be a good starting point for a new bug hug day...
<bdmurray> dkessel: crash reports by default are private which limits the number of people that could participate in such a bug hug day
<bdmurray> a different filter might be bugs reported by apport - those tagged apport-bug as they usually contain more information than bugs not reported by apport
<dkessel> bdmurray: ok and those do not need to be private? that might be a good starting point then
<bdmurray> dkessel: right, apport-bug tagged bugs are not automatically set to private
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-14
<brainwash> please mark bug 1202793 as "wishlist"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1202793 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "disable caps lock needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202793
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-16
<cprofitt> curious what to do here -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1255558 -- this bug appears to be fixed in the beta... should I just comment or should something else be done to mark it resolved?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1255558 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Can't type my password after cold boot" [High,Triaged]
<cprofitt> looks like it should potentially be marked invalid
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1293185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1293185 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screen saver does not resume after interrupted but not unlocked" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> when you say 'unlock' screen you mean it's sitting there asking you for the password?
<cprofitt> penguin42: yes
<cprofitt> in past versions of Ubuntu if you hit the 'esc' key or allowed it to sit there for the same period of time as the original screen saver setting it would revert to screen saver mode
<cprofitt> now it just sits there at the unlock/login screen
<penguin42> cprofitt: Oddly KDE has exactly the same problem and has had for a few versions
<cprofitt> penguin42: wonder if it is related
<penguin42> cprofitt: Is the 'esc' now doing something else - e.g. clearing the password field but leaving the box ?
<cprofitt> let me test
<penguin42> cprofitt: I think in KDEs case it was an on-purpose (but annoying) change
<cprofitt> nope... 'esc' appears to do nothing
<penguin42> cprofitt: It's very annoying - because if you're watching the tv and accidentally nudge the mouse you have the screen light up
<cprofitt> yep
<penguin42> let me just see if I can reproduce it
<penguin42> hmm, I did an explicit lock, then got the login box, then hit escape and it did disappear - but this vm is about a week out of date, let me just update it
<cprofitt> yeah, this behavior is new for me... I just loaded a new install with yesterday's daily build
<penguin42> cprofitt: You said wait for it to lock by itself - does this bug still happen if you trigger the lock, then hit escape, and then escape again?
<cprofitt> penguin42: also, if I hit cntl+alt+L to lock the screen it just goes to the password screen and never blanks the screen
<cprofitt> yes, it still appears to happen if I force the lock
<cprofitt> physical install on an X230
<penguin42> cprofitt: I think someone has rewritten that unlock screen - it looks different to me
<cprofitt> yes, the unlock screen looks like the original login screen minus a user selection, etc
<penguin42> cprofitt: That's running unity-panel-service --lockscreen-mode
<cprofitt> so the package that is an issue is actually the unity-panel-service?
<penguin42> yeh, I'll change it and confirm
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> good working with you to get to the bottom of it
<penguin42> ooh, I think I can escape the lock
<penguin42> yep
<cprofitt> how?
<penguin42> hang on, let me check what I can do, if I can do anything really nasty I need to file it as security rather than discuss
<cprofitt> ok
<penguin42> I can certainly shutdown - but that might be on purpose
<penguin42> and start a guest session, that also might be on purpose
<cprofitt> I was not able to do either of those things on mine..
<cprofitt> but not sure how you were doing that
<penguin42> cprofitt: OK, I can just reboot or get a guest session, which I think you could do before - so I think it's just you can't see the menu
<cprofitt> noticed that the CPU on the test machine is running 10 degrees higher than normal too
<penguin42> cprofitt: If you click on the 'cog' while it's locked, the cog highlights, you can then use the arrow keys to select items on the cog menu, although the menu isn't visible
<cprofitt> ah let me try
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> looks like some very unfinished code tbh
<penguin42> nod possible
<penguin42> cprofitt: Bug 1293197
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1293197 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cog menu active but not visible under lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293197
<cprofitt> how did you gather those files? Should we gather something similar for the screen saver bug?
<penguin42> cprofitt: I reported it by running ubuntu-bug unity-service
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> I try that and I get the message that untiy-service does not exist... wonder if I a missing something else
<penguin42> sorry, services
<cprofitt> cool thanks
<cprofitt> anyway to use ubuntu-bug to add to an existing?
<hjd> cprofitt: apport-collect bugnumber :)
<cprofitt> danke
<hjd> (I think that only works if you're the one who reported the bug, but that seems to be the case here)
<Thedemon007> ubuntu have secuity issues in chromium-browser ?? version ubuntu 32.0.1700.107 debian: 32.0.1700.123 http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs//main/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_32.0.1700.123-1~deb7u1_changelog
<Thedemon007> i open this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+bug/1290100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290100 in wireshark (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Need fake sync] a lot vulnerabilities buffer overflow crash ddos" [High,Confirmed]
<Thedemon007> They could make a fake synchronization of debian wheezy, to precise??
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-14
<erik_> hi , i found  bug, i need report it
<wxl> erik_: that process is well-documented online. do you need help with it?
<erik_> ok, where i post it ?
<wxl> erik_: you should be able to run `update-bug <package>` in a terminal, where <package> refers to a package where the bug exists, such as firefox
<wxl> it will collect all the necessary information and submit the bug report to launchpad, then open a browser window so you can finish the report
<erik_> i need to create a package ?
<wxl> do you have a launchpad account?
<erik_> yes...
<wxl> erik_: no, you need to refer to the package where the bug exists.
<erik_> i dont know witch package it refer.
<erik_> i am not a developer...
<wxl> where is the bug? in what?
<wxl> you don't have to be a developer to know this
<erik_> on keyboard setup
<wxl> explain
<erik_> ok... i install ubuntu, on my language,so this setup to my keyboard PT (portuguese brasil). That will able me to use the abnt2 keyboard that is the default on my country.
<erik_> one first moment the keyboard is ok. but after turn off the keyboard lost the setup
<wxl> what version of the OS?
<erik_> the keyboard notification show that still pt (portuguese brasil - abnt2) but action is like the english keyboard
<erik_> ubuntu 14.04 LTS (updated )
<wxl> ok so that's good
<erik_> corious, that...
<erik_> after i include another leanguage and remove , that does work
<wxl> does running `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard configuration && sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup` fix things?
<erik_> but i need to do this all time i turn on my ubuntu
<wxl> OOPS
<wxl> keyboard-configuration i mean
<erik_> i open it now,
<erik_> what do you want to do ?
<wxl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration && sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<erik_> rightm, is on screen
<erik_> is marked on "pc (intl) generic 105 keys"
<wxl> what i'm saying is run that and reboot and see if it fixes it
<erik_> let me test
<erik_> i will restart and test if this bug persist...
<erik_> hi
<erik_> i come back
<erik_> the keyboard apear fine now
<erik_> the keyboard seems fine now
<erik_> wxl: why this is happening ? i need to use this comand always when i install on a new machine ?
<wxl> erik_: so if you want you can file a bug agaist keyboard-configuration
<wxl> it MAY be a bug against ubiquity (the installer) but that would be a good place to start
<erik_> yes, i would like to do it, but i need help to do it
<wxl> erik_: in terminal `ubuntu-bug keyboard-configuration`. it will walk you through the whole process
<erik_> i need write this on term ?!
<erik_> ubuntu-bug keyboard-configuration
<wxl> yes erik_
<erik_> what i can write to more explain ?!
<wxl> erik_: exactly what you already told me
<erik_> this bug report, show smething like a  "log" of something i did last hours ?
<wxl> it collects relevant information
<erik_> can you "copy and past" our chat ? because i turn off and lost what i talk to you...
<erik_> "like a pastbin"
<wxl> erik_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10598308/
<wxl> erik_: do NOT link that to the bug report. copy and paste it. ubuntu pastes disappear over time.
<wxl> erik_: also developers/triagers don't have time to sort through a bunch of stuff. ONLY include the relevant information.
<wxl> like you shouldn't include "hi," "i come back," "corious, that..." etc ;)
<erik_> right
<erik_> wxl
<erik_> take a look
<erik_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1432208
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432208 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "keyboard is missing the configuration" [Undecided,New]
<erik_> right !?
<wxl> erik_: should work, thanks!
<wxl> for more info on bug reporting:
<wxl> !bugs | erik_
<ubot5> erik_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wxl> …unless explicitly requested
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<erik_> thanks
<erik_> and i would like to post a "feature request"
<erik_> but that could wait...
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-15
<hjd> Anyone have experience debugging issues like bug 1432172. I see a similar issue (bug 1421093) was reassigned to another package. Is this because it was pointed out as potentially responsible in DpkgTerminalLog.txt. In other words, would it make sense to reassign the former bug to gconf2?
<ubot5> bug 1432172 in glibc (Ubuntu) "package libc-bin 2.19-15ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432172
<ubot5> bug 1421093 in gnome-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "package libc-bin 2.19-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421093
 * penguin42 seems to have 2.19-15ubuntu2 installed
<MegaManSec> is the package on this correct? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1432378
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432378 in glibc (Ubuntu) "libresolv res_init() does not correctly inititalize internals " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MegaManSec> it's actually eglibc, but ubuntu seems to link the two.
<erik_> wxl
<wxl> erik_: ?
<erik_> the comand to you tell me to fix ""sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration && sudo dpkg-reconfigureconsole-setup""
<erik_> after the update the keyboard miss again
<erik_> every update i need to run this comand ?
<wxl> erik_: then update the bug to say it didn't work
<wxl> it's POSSIBLE if you update related packages, yes
<erik_> hum...
<erik_> how can i know what was the last update ?
<wxl> hunt around in /var/log for apt or dpkg logs
<erik_> hum,ok
<erik_> it is a problem send the log for you ?
<wxl> long story short you should look to see if anything reconfigured those two packages: keyboard-configuration or console-setup
<wxl> if not, then the fix likely never worked
<erik_> http://pastebin.com/nzrB3WKu
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-14
<tomreyn> hi, i have this 'ineresting' situation where update-manager fails silently while preparing to install updated packages.
<tomreyn> update-manager-text just returns http://pastebin.com/raw/GZ8UGWws
<tomreyn> this is on 14.04
<tomreyn> if anyone's ointerested in debugging this with me, let me know with the next 2 hours please
<tomreyn> (apt-get works fine, no issues reported)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-17
<Vlado2> hi all, i'm trying lubuntu xenial daily build and i found a bug, ubiquity is broken when trying to create encrypted partitions
<Vlado2> Bug #1490824
<ubot5> bug 1490824 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""unsafe swap space detected" error prevents encrypted install when swap partition exists" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490824
<teward> Vlado2: report it on the ISO tracker as well
<Vlado2> where is that?
<teward> Vlado2: and also note #lubuntu-devel would probably be a better reporting place, potentially
<Vlado2> this bug affect all flavours
<Vlado2> i already tried standard ubuntu
<Vlado2> affects*
<Vlado2> this bug is present probably for years
<teward> clearly based on the information provided there in the comments about this being broken since 14.04
<teward> you've marked the bug as confirmed, I suggest you subscribe to it
<Vlado2> i'm not developer
<teward> i didn't say you were
<teward> i suggested you subscribe so you know the status of it as time goes on
<Vlado2> ok, i can subscribe
<Vlado2> i'm struggling with reporting the bug on the iso tracker
<Vlado2> help is greatly appreciated
<teward> would if i could - i'm currently grappling with some other tasks at the moment
<Vlado2> ok, i managed to submit the bug into the iso tracker
<teward> Vlado2: others are saying they can't replicate, so i'm not sure what the state is
<Vlado2> can i talk to them?
<Vlado2> to the "others"
<teward> well, the one i reached was an Xubuntu tester
<teward> they don't 'test' for it, but meh
<teward> note also that this close to final freeze i doubt there'll be time to fix
<teward> if it is indeed an issue
<Vlado2> it is indeed an issue, i had the same problem with ubuntu 15.10, lubuntu 15.10 and linux mint 17.3
<teward> we can't use Mint as a basis
<teward> !mint
<ubot5> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<teward> ^ that
<teward> Vlado2: #ubuntu-quality for testing/reporting/discussing when you're working on the Xenial ISOs
<Vlado2> yes i know, i was just trying to say that i have no problems to replicate this problem even on different flavours
<teward> i read that
<teward> i also skipped that and provided you the channel to go to in the future with these
<teward> but note we're near Final Beta
<teward> so...
<teward> people're busy :)
<Vlado2> yes, i can see how busy they are since nobody did fix this problem since 2014
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-18
<nacc> Could someone please nominate LP: #1318317 for Trusty?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1318317 in openipmi (Ubuntu) "openipmi startup script removes kernel modules" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318317
<hggdh> nacc: added a Trusty target
<nacc> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-19
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1527848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1527848 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator-Datetime always shows UTC time for any online calendar added to evolution (Unity7, Xenial)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-13
<tdaitx> hi there, could someone please set LP: #1672545 importance as whishlist?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1672545 in britney "update_excuses: show why a package "does not have binaries"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672545
<hggdh> tdaitx: only a britney maintainer can set the status (the bug is not against an Ubuntu package)
<tdaitx> hggdh, gah, you are right, my bad
<tdaitx> thanks for the heads up =)
<hggdh> :-) no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-14
<Prottey> Hello
<Prottey> What does it take to backport the fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-uuid/+bug/1574874 to Xenial through Stable Release Updates?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574874 in php-uuid (Ubuntu) "ini file in wrong location" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Prottey> I'm pretty positive it shouldn't cause regressions or anything
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-15
<ilmaisin> hello
<ilmaisin> how long it is normal for a sru to stay in verification-done?
<davmor2> ilmaisin: until someone lands it I guess
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-19
<padv> Can somebody reopen linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) task of LP #1256822 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux-goldfish-tools-3.4.0-4" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-13
<ads20000> Please could a Bug Control member mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/774312 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1317752 as Won't Fix as per the upstream bugs?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 774312 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "making link from Nautilus doesn't use the correct working directory" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1317752 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Right-clicking a file, choosing "Open With -> Other Application" provides no way to run an arbitrary command on the file" [Low,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> ads20000: Done.
<ads20000> tsimonq2: cheers! :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-16
<henno> When using lightdm and being on the password prompt I have to push the enter key twice after typing my password to login. I had this bug in 14.04 and still on 16.04  (all ugraded, dist-upgraded and release-upgraded). Since this could be a security issue I would consider this a bug. Is this behaviour known?
<ahasenack> hi, could someone please accept the xenial nomination on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkrootkit/+bug/1508248 ? Thanks!
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1508248 in chkrootkit "chkrootkit gives false positive Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahasenack> and decline the Wily one perhaps
<sbeattie> ahasenack: done, thanks!
<ahasenack> sbeattie: cheers
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-03-09
<spesk> I believe I've found an issue with ddebs.ubuntu.com, is this channel the right place to report an issue of this nature?
<rbasak> spesk: #canonical-sysadmin please. I believe they're aware because I saw them asking about it a few days ago. I don't know what the outcome was.
<spesk> rbasak: Thanks very much, appreciate it.
